#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-06
<Samuel> hallo mensen, ik heb een plaatje op a3 formaat met GIMP image editor in elkaar gezet. het is dus eeen xcf bestand, hoe kan ik dit het bestand omzetten naar pdf of jpg zonder veel van de kwaliteit in te leveren ?
<Samuel> alvast bedankt voor alle hulp, suggesties en tips
<OerH> opslaan als : ... jpg ?
<OerH> of het kwaliteit verlies geeft, durf ik niet te zeggen.
<Samuel> doet ie niet
<Samuel> ik krijg een foutmeldin
<OerH> welke foutmelding ?
<Samuel> http://tinypic.com/r/nb6tjt/7
<Samuel> deze
<Samuel> ow wacht
<Samuel> het kan gew wel
<OerH> eerst exporteren, geeft hij aan ..
<Samuel> ja ik zie t al
<Samuel> :D
<Samuel> :$
<Samuel> alleen was t orginele 65 mb
<Samuel> nu nog maar 2 :(
<Samuel> na het exporteren dan
<Samuel> ik ga even eten ben zo terug,
<OerH> een werkdocument met vele lagen, kan snel oplopen ja
<Samuel> nu je t zegt
<Samuel> ik ga even wat anders proberen
<Samuel> nee niet gelukt nog andere suggesties OerH ?
<Samuel> :)
<OerH> exporteren, dan kan je opslaan.
<OerH> ( als <naam>.jpg
<Samuel> behalve dat bedoelde ik
<Samuel> want dan maakt ie m kleiner
<Samuel> en k ben bang dat t van de kwaliteit afgaat
<Samuel> het is een cadeautje vandaar
<Samuel> ff mn vraag verversen
<Samuel> hallo mensen, ik heb een plaatje op a3 formaat met GIMP image editor in elkaar gezet. het is dus eeen xcf bestand, hoe kan ik dit het bestand omzetten naar pdf of jpg zonder veel van de kwaliteit in te leveren ?
<sultan> bij opslaan de extentie wijzigen, (niet naar pdf) maar wel naar png, jpg, bmp etc...
<sultan> gimp doet dat helemaal zelf netjes omzetten
<sultan> jpg verliest wel wat aan kwaliteit, png niet
<Samuel> png heb ik al geprobeerd maar hij gaat toch van 63 mb naar 50, maakt dat veel uit ?
<Samuel> het moet uit eindelijk op een doek van 50x70 cm komen
<sultan> bmp proberen
<sultan> dan krijg je wel een flink veel groter bestand, maar of dat veel scheelt weet ik niet
<OerH> mb maakt niet uit !
<OerH> je ruwe werkdocument met meer lagen is natuurlijk groter, het eind resultaat kan kleiner zijn, zonder overbodige bitjes
<OerH> dus mb = foto word kleiner, klopt niet
<Samuel> ow ok, bmp geprobeerd en komt ong op de zelfde grootte als png
<Samuel> thanx voor de uitleg OerH
<Samuel> ik waardeer het zeer
<OerH> bmp is bitmap, zonder compressie
<sultan> ik zou voor png gaan....
<OerH> png is een goede standaard idd
<sultan> bij jpg verlies je behoorlijk
<sultan> verder kun je met jpg niet alles opslaan... doorzichtig is bv lastig
<Samuel> ok ;)
<Samuel> dan heb ik nog een andere vraag dat heel ergens over gaat, mn andere labtop met xp zit vol met trojans en virussen, welke programma kan ik het beste gebruiken om via mn usbstick een virusscan uit te voeren ?
<sultan> kun je beter in #windows vragen lijkt me.
<sultan> hier is de eenvoudigste methode windows verwijderen ;-)
<josspyker> format c:
<Samuel> hahahahhahah
<Samuel> :D
<OerH> je bent met windows nooit echt zeker, ntfs ..
<sultan> kaspersky en f-prot hebben een live gratis live cd
<OerH> en waarom denk je dat je een virus hebt ?
<josspyker> maar die vangen niet alles af
<sultan> heb ook weleens met knoppix wat van die troep opgeruimd
<Samuel> geen virus
<Samuel> maar meer trojans die niks mogelijks maken
<OerH> gratis ..
<josspyker> Samuel, gewoon een verse install doen
<Samuel> uhm nou liever niet :D
<Samuel> ik gebruik m enkel om af en toe een filmpje te kijken, en soms een beetje internet maar daar houd t ook bij op
<sultan> dan is het eenvoudig... dag windows... hello ubuntu ;-)
<Samuel> uhm tja
<Samuel> dan liever fedora of iets anders in de klasse lichtgewicht
<Samuel> iets basics
<sultan> is een pot nat
<Samuel> we hebben t over een 6 jaar oude laptop met 1gb ram
<Samuel> is ubuntu 10 niet  te zwaar
<Samuel> ?
<sultan> net zo zwaar als fedora
<sultan> denk zelfs dat fedora nog wel iets zwaarder is... in virtualbox draait hij bij mij langzamer dan ubuntu
<Samuel> hmm ok
<Samuel> brbr
<sultan> je kunt altijd nog gaan voor lubuntu of xubuntu, maar ik zou het toch eerst met 10.04 of zo proberen
<Schmiel> Samuel: Ubuntu draait bij mij prima op een Dell Latitude D600
<Schmiel> die ook al vrij oud is dus ;)
<sultan> ik had hem draaien op een hp 4200, echt een heel oud gebakje... alleen nu is het scherm defect...
<sultan> ging niet echt supersnel, maar ook niet te langzaam... had er wel 2GB geheugen in zitten
<Gorash> wat ik me afvraag, is het versndig 2 harddisks naast elkaar te installeren met 1cm tussenruimte?
<Gorash> :P
<OerH> het zou kunnen, ik zou minimaal 1 plaats tussenruimte houden
<sultan> als je ruimte genoeg hebt zou ik ook wat meer ruimte tussen de schijven houden
<sultan> anders zorgen voor goede koeling
<sultan> te dicht op elkaar kan problemen geven (vooral in de zomer)
<Gorash> yeah
<Gorash> ik heb besloten de 2e schijf in een andere pc te plaatsen
<Gorash> past gewoon niet mooi in deze kast
<Gorash> geniaal ook, net een usb install vanaf netwerk.. met flashkaartje binnen 1 minuut image gemaakt
<sultan> fijn is dat he...
<sultan> ik ben nu met tftp aan het spelen, ook erg leuk....
<Gorash> gaat echt nergens over
<Gorash> haha, ik love it
<Gorash> alleen jammer dat mijn lc tv aan het flikkeren is tijdens de install
<sultan> heb ik helemaal geen last van
<Wh1teL0tus> hey
<sultan> amai
<sultan> onee...
<Gorash> damn wel lekker, een 1TB WDC bacl edition met 64mb cache
<Gorash> ik denk dat ik de CPU van deze server ook maar een upgrade geef
<Gorash> zit maar een sempron 3200+ in lolz :P
<Gorash> AMD Athlon 64 X2 7850 Black, 2.8GHz, 3MB aangeboden < 50e maar
<Alex___> Gorash: hoe duur wdc?
<Alex___> 7200rpm?
<Gorash> ye, 90 euro
<Gorash> ben zo blij dat ik hier een big tower voor mijn neus heb staan mat 3 drive bays, damn dat was een goede aankoop
<Gorash> zucht gaat net internet nu echt eraf tijdens een netwerk install :/
<josspyker> kpn?
<Gorash> chello
<Gorash> wel vaker storing hier
<josspyker> kpn ook vaak, meestal in de nacht
<Gorash> ze zijn hier achter het huis bezig met bouwen en hebben om de haverklap storing.. ik werk vanuit thuis dus erg erg vervelend
<OerH> noodvoeding is dan een goede oplossing
<OerH> servert + modem/router eraan
<Wh1teL0tus> een lamp server kan php, perl en python verwerken klopt dat ?
<OerH> lamp houd geen python in.
<OerH> en perl
<OerH> linux apache2 mySql en php
<Wh1teL0tus> enkel PHP ?
<Wh1teL0tus> had het ergens gelezen dat het ook perl en python kon
<Jitse> Je kunt paketten toevoegen, zodat perl en python ook worden ondersteund toch?
<OerH> waar dan ?
<OerH> ja, dat kan, maar zit er niet standaard automatisch bij
<OerH> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Wh1teL0tus> ooh oke
<Wh1teL0tus> kan dit ook met Java ?
<OerH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5
<OerH> is wel een oude manual
<Gorash> cool
<Gorash> paradoxical@Enigma:~$ ssh 192.168.1.2
<Gorash> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Gorash> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<Gorash> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Gorash> hahaha wat een geniaal bericht :P
<JanC> Gorash: server opnieuw geïnstalleerd?
<Gorash> ye
<Gorash> draait lekker moet ik zeggen, alleen XBMC rete en retetraag
<Gorash> 10.04 erop gezet
<RawChid> 17:05:56 < Wh1teL0tus> had het ergens gelezen dat het ook perl en python kon
<RawChid> Ja klopt. Dat "stond" op onze wiki
<RawChid> Apache kan wel Perl en Python ondersteunen, maar dat valt niet echt onder LAMP
<samos123> weet iemand hoe je alle user has joined channel en user has quit messages kan uitzetten in xchat?
<JanC> samos123: per kanaal of globaal?
<JanC> samos123: http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_tips_&_tricks#09 geeft alle mogelijke manieren om dat in te stellen
<samos123> JanC: dankjewel!
<pApA_sMuRf> how do you say "why were you crying? get back to work" in dutch
<OerH> ja, dit is de dutch ubuntu support :-)
<pApA_sMuRf> i know
<pApA_sMuRf> help me translate the above into dutch pls
<pApA_sMuRf> or armenian
<pApA_sMuRf> lol
<niks1608> hallo allemaal
<niks1608> hoe zet ik de netwerk manager terug op mijn paneel??
<niks1608> is verdwenen na steeds vastlopen pc
<OerH> op paneel > toevoegen ?
<OerH> hit "alt-F2" en run "nm-applet" ?
<niks1608> wat is alt F2
<sultan> uitvoeren
<OerH> dat zijn toetsen
<niks1608> gebeurt niks als ik dat uitvoer
<OerH> anders gewoon uitloggen, en weer inloggen ?
<niks1608> regelmatig gedaan komt niet te voorschijn
<OerH> je kan de hele panels resetten, eigen toevoegingen zijn dan ook gewist >  alt+ F2 > gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<niks1608> nu zijn mijn panels geheel weg
<OerH> en horen ook terug te komen ..
<niks1608> maar eerst een reboot zeker
<OerH> nee, hoort direct te gebeuren, zonder uitloggen o.i.d.
<niks1608> gebeurt dus niet ?
<OerH> wat heb je geïnstalleerd dat dit verstoord kan zijn ?
<niks1608> ik draai ubuntu 10.04
<niks1608> heb verder geen idee wat dit heeft veroorzaakt
<niks1608> zal toch ff rebooten en/of herinstaleren ik weet het niet meer
<OerH> nu zonder panels, zou ik even herstarten.
<niks1608> tot later
<niks1608> ok ben ik weer
<OerH> gelukt ?
<niks1608> alles is nu zoals het was
<niks1608> bedank zover
<OerH> cool :-)
<OerH> normaal zou die reset direct je panels terug geven
<niks1608> ik heb ze terug dat is wat telt
<niks1608> op mijn laptop heb ik dit nog niet megemaakt
<niks1608> op mijn pc heb ik allerlei gekke dingen maar ik leer er wel veel van
<niks1608> nog 1 vraag
<niks1608> als je naar vt over schakelt met ctrl-alt-F1 hoe ga je dan terug naar desktop
<OerH> ctrl +alt + F7
<niks1608> van de terminal line
<OerH> deze sneltoets gaat buiten terminal om
<niks1608> ok
<niks1608> kijk weer wat geleert, kon het nergens terug vinden
<niks1608> bedankt OerH
<OerH> ikheb veel uit http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal gehaald, en nogsteeds raadpleeg ik 'm
<niks1608> daar zoek ik ook regelmatig
<OerH> en zonder IRC was ik ook nooit zover gekomen :-D
<niks1608> helemaal mee eens, heb hier altijd support
<niks1608> je zal me ook ongetwijfelt terug zien, nu ga ik weer eens onder de wol
<niks1608> bye
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-07
<Gorash> wat gek.. ik heb zojuist een hard disk met een oude installatie in mijn pc gehangen, maar de /home dir is leeg hier, terwijl er toch echt files in moeten staan (heb hem uur geleden nog geboot zelfs!)
<Gorash> heb gewoon gemount via conole in /mnt
<Gorash> hmm iemand: paradoxical@MalTir:/mnt/fs2/paradoxical$ mysql -u root -p backupsql.sql
<Gorash> Enter password:
<Gorash> ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'backupsql.sql
<Gorash> deze gemaakt met mysqldump --all-databases
<Gorash> vergete de > ;)
<fedele> Weet iemand of avant (dock) of cairo dock of docky ook voor windows mogelijk zijn?
<sultan-atwork> kun je beter in #windows vragen lijkt me... de meesten hier zijn verlost van het kwaad wat windows heet ;-)
<fedele> ok
<Gorash> hmm iemand!? ik krijg mijn databasedump (--all databases) niet in de mysql server. chartype is ut8 en versie van de mysql = same
<Gorash> ^Cparadoxical@MalTir:~/Bureaublad$ mysql -u root -p < allback.sql
<Gorash> Enter password:
<Gorash> ERROR 1064 (42000) at line 1: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'Ctrl-C' at line 1
<Gorash> tsja, deze file bevat alle databases die ik wil importeren dus kan er geen specificeren
<rork> Ik zeg bestand open en maar eens kijken waar 'Ctrl-C' voorkomt
<Gorash> komt er dus niet in voor!
<Gorash> verder is dit een versie dump van gister met mysqldumper --all-databases
<Gorash> *verse
<jk> Gorash: ik denk dat er idd toch echt iets van ^C in je file staat. Misschien laat je editor het niet zien? Ik zie ook in je irc tekst een ^C: 10:43     Gorash| ^Cparadoxical@MalTir:~/Bureaublad$ mysql -u root -p < allback.sql
<Gorash> bestand is dus 36 mb.. darmn!
<Gorash> ik zal nog eens zoeken dan
<Gorash> niet gevonden in de file
<RawChid> geopend met less ?
<RawChid> of vim
<Gorash> in gedit
<Gorash> had ik maar afzonderlijke dumps gemaakt met phpmyadmin zucht! nu zit ik met een onbewerkbaar bestand van 36, gedit flipt helemaal :P
<RawChid> Daarom ook less of vi
<RawChid> Die kunnen dat prima aan
<Gorash> ja, heb hem nu open
<Gorash> werkt wel smooth inderdaad
<RawChid> Zie je iets geks op de eerste paar regels??
<Gorash> ik zal ff een output maken
<RawChid> head -10 dump.sql | pastebinit
<RawChid> ;)
<Gorash> de eerste lines zijn: http://pastebin.com/ZSmJDGj3
<RawChid> hmm
<Gorash> ik heb deze file gisteren verse gemaakt met mysqldumper en --all-databases
<RawChid> Ja, zo doe ik dat ook
<Gorash> alleen de import failed dus, ik snap echt niet meer waarom
<RawChid> Ik weet niet zo goed of er fouten in zitten.
<RawChid> Die dingen zoals /*!32312 IF NOT EXISTS*/  ken ik niet. Maar of dat fout is weet ik niet.
<RawChid> Maar hij zeurt over line 1. De eerste paar regels zijn commentaar, dus die kun je sowieso ff weghalen en kijken wat ie dan doet
<Gorash> nee is gewoon commented
<Gorash> paradoxical@MalTir:~/Bureaublad$ mysql -u root -p < allback.sql
<RawChid> (ik zou sowieso ff een kopie maken)
<Gorash> commando is toch goed!?
<Gorash> aangezien wanneer ik een 'tikfout' maak ik dezelfde error krijg!
<Gorash> hmm toch niet, krijg netjes een melding dat de file niet bestaat.. mist hij de optie <database> dan, zou niet morgen omdat er in deze sql ook CREATE staat
<RawChid> Probeer eens...
<Gorash> paradoxical@MalTir:~/Bureaublad$ mysql -u root -p < allback2.sql   << is met de lines weg
<Gorash> (die eerste paar)
<Gorash> en ja hoor
<RawChid> Doet ie het nu wel?
<Gorash> (ik hoor de harddisk ratelen)
<RawChid> \o/
<Gorash> echt wtf...
<Gorash> ERROR 1298 (HY000) at line 32024: Unknown or incorrect time zone: 'NULL'
<Gorash> paradoxical@MalTir:~/Bureaublad$
<Gorash> ach ja, heb iig al mijn databases terug nu :P
<RawChid> 10:55:18 < jk> Gorash: ik denk dat er idd toch echt iets van ^C in je file staat. Misschien laat  je editor het niet zien?
<RawChid> Ik denk dat dat het was
<Gorash> zie jij die staan daar bovenaan!?
<Gorash> in die pastebin1? :P
<RawChid> Daarom zou ik em ook eens met een andere editor bekijken ;)
<Gorash> ye heb ik gedaan al, met 3 stuks nu
<RawChid> Nee, maar dat heb je zeker gepaste vanuit gedit of niet?
<Gorash> nee hoor!
<Gorash> naja het werkt!
<RawChid> Wat dan
<RawChid> :)
<Gorash> ik heb voordat ik dit probeerde niets aan het bestand veranderd
<Gorash> originele bestand heb ik nog, aangezien dit zelfs een kopie was, en heb eerst met origineel geprobeerd
<Michael> hallo
<TDLR> geen package selection in ubuntu DVD installer
<TDLR> ?
<TDLR> CLI ubuntu DVD laat geen package selection zien
<OerH> heb je de iso gecontroleerd met md5sum ?
<TDLR> ja hashtab
<OerH> wat bedoel je eigenlijk met package selection
<OerH> ?
<TDLR> wat ik wel en niet wil installeren
<OerH> ik gebruik altijd de cd, en ik krijg geen package selection ..
<TDLR> idd bij de debian cd wel
<sultan> ubuntu is geen debian
<TDLR> based on
<sultan> maar dat is toch anders...
<sultan> mijn auto is ook based on een andere, maar toch anders ;-)
<TDLR> hmm heb nu wel package selection
<sultan> ubuntu installeert standaard een hele berg, je kunt wel later wat zooi verwijderen.
<OerH> kan misschien anders zijn in de dvd.iso, geen idee
<TDLR> ja heb dvd kan nu wel de boel eruit slopen voor de instalatie
<Alex___> hoi
<dvorak> Oi
<Alex___> oi?
<dvorak> Hoi ZR
<dvorak> :P
<Alex___> ZR?
<dvorak> :P
<dvorak> Verkeerde toetsenbord. Ik ben gewend aan Dvorak...
<Alex___> Iemand ervaring met virtualbox als OS?
<dvorak> Ik.
<dvorak> Wat wil je weten?
<Alex___> =D
<Alex___> alles =D
<dvorak> Dat is nogal wat
<dvorak> Wat ben je van plan met VirtualBox
<Alex___> `meerdere server os'en draaien
<Alex___> op 1 pc
<Alex___> windows server
<Alex___> en ubuntu server
<dvorak> Oke
<dvorak> Dat kan. :P
<Alex___> de enige reden waarom ik windows server wil is omdat 'multi theft auto' server en 'outlook web' server (voor zover ik weet) niet draaien onder ubuntu
<Alex___> http://www.busign.nl/mirror/mtasa/MTASA-1.0.4.exe
<Alex___> (multi theft auto)
<Alex___> geeft me een .exe
<dvorak> Wat is dat>
<dvorak> ?
<OerH> tja, wine onder ubuntu server bestaat niet .
<Alex___> Daarom wou ik dus een windows servertje er naast draaien
<Alex___> Vraagt virtualbox als OS zelf veel CPU/RAM usage?
<dvorak> In mijn ervaring valt dat wel mee. Je moet er rekening mee houden dat je genoeg geheugen beschikbaar stelt.
<Alex___> er zit 1 GB in
<Alex___> en binnekort 1,5 GB
<Alex___> in me server zelf\
<OerH> 1 gb is erg krap
<dvorak> Dat is inderdaad erg krap
<Alex___> klopt
<Alex___> tenzij er een andere oplossing is
<Alex___> Wat ik eigenlijk het liefst wil is een bestandsserver, en een webserver
<dvorak> Aparte server draaien? ZR
<dvorak> :P
<OerH> wachtten op 'binnenkort'
<Alex___> Dus daarom dacht ik, dat doe ik op Virtualbox
<dvorak> Wat wil je draaien onder die Ubuntu-server?
<Alex___> Nou ik wil een bestandsserver deel
<Alex___> En een web deel
<dvorak> Oké. En waarom doe je dat niet op die Windows-server?
<Alex___> Bestandsserver moet alleen toegankelijk zijn via LAN
<Alex___> Omdat windows onveilig is
<dvorak> :p
<Alex___> en voor geen meter werkt
<dvorak> Dat is waar
<Alex___> en ik er niks van snap
<Alex___> ik snap alleen iets van de xp versie
<Alex___> en heb geen server OS cd
<dvorak> Maar die PC is al in gebruik, dus één virtualisatie kan niet?
<Alex___> wat bedoel je?
<Alex___> die server ?
<dvorak> Nou... waar ga je die VBox op draaien?
<Alex___> op me pc
<Alex___> (server)
<Alex___> 2,8 ghz
<Alex___> oud dingetje :P
<dvorak> Met Ubuntu?
<Alex___> nee
<Alex___> met virtualbox als OS
<Alex___> en daarop draai ik dan (virtueel) ubuntu en ubuntu/windows
<Alex___> Weet iemand of ik outlook web access werkend kan krijgen onder ubuntu?
<OerH> iemand weet dat ja, wineHQ database :-)
<dvorak> Ké.
<Alex___> winehq
<Alex___> dat heb ik liever niet op me server
<dvorak> Waarom gebruik je geen Horde?
<Alex___> omdat outlook web access er gelikt uit ziet
<dvorak> :P
<Alex___> En dat willen mijn 'klanten' graag
<Alex___> Ik geef zelf de voorkeur aan roundcube
<OerH> wine op je server lukt niet, dus outlook gedoe ook niet dus.
<jk> Alex___: virtualbox is geen OS, ubuntu en windows zijn de os'en
<dvorak> :P
<OerH> heb je het al geprobeerd dan ?
<Alex___> http://www.combell.com/img/screenshots/outlook-web-access/outlook-web-access-owa-2007-contacts-screenshot.jpg
<Alex___> om die layout gaat het mij
<OerH> ah 2007, zeer recent
<jk> en outlook web access is onderdeel van Exchange, wat niet op linux draait
<dvorak> Alleen al daarom zou ik het niet gebruiken.
<jk> Alex___: kijk eens naar zarafa
<RawChid> Oei, mijn computer liep net vast (freeze) muis toetsenbord reageerden niet meer, ik heb het wel eens eerder gehad. Iemand tips om het probleem te vinden?
<RawChid> Heb wat logs bekeken in/var/log maar zie niets bijzonders..
<OerH> dmesg ?
<Alex___> Zafara is een plaats in Slovenië  en maakt deel uit van de Sloveense gemeente Žužemberk in de NUTS-3-regio Jugovzhodna Slovenija. De plaats telt 39 inwoners (2002).
<RawChid> Ik zie niets geks bij dmesh
<jk> RawChid: klinkt als een CPU temperatuur probleem
<Alex___> oei typfoutje
<jk> Alex___: http://www.zarafa.com/
<Alex___> http://www.zarafa.com/serial_request
<RawChid> HM, ik zal eens een temperatuur meter applet ding op mn panel zetten
<Alex___> weet iemand een goede webmail client?
<RawChid> Een uur ervoor was gnome ofzo al vastgelopen, toen kon ik nog gdm herstarten
<RawChid> Ja, gmail Alex___
<OerH> evolution
<Alex___> die ik zelf kan hosten
<Alex___> en kan configureren
<RawChid> squirrelmail
<Alex___> squirrelmail ziet er voor geen meter uit :P
<TDLR> zelf aanpassen
<Alex___> Ik heb nu op mijn lijstje staan: Overlook, Squirrelmail, Roundcube, Horde, ATMail
<Alex___> zijn er meer ?
<Alex___> goede/bekende :P
<OerH> hou dan maar op Alex___ je kriteria haalt het nooit bij ubuntu, want het is geen windows
<OerH> :-D
<Alex___> OerH
<Alex___> de enige criteria die ik heb is een mta server
<Alex___> en een goede webmail client
<OerH> nee hoor, je vind het er niet uitzien etc etc, kom je elke keer mee
<OerH> zinloze discussie
<jk> xs4all gebruikt squirrelmail
<Alex___> outlook web access ziet er wel goed uit
<Alex___> is er geen manier om dat werkend te krijgen onder ubuntu?
<Alex___> dat hij de ubuntu server gebruikt
<jk> nee, en dat moet je niet willen
<Alex___> waarom niet?
<jk> omdat het geschreven is door Microsoft voor Microsoft software
<Alex___> mijn klanten zijn windows users
<Alex___> ja maar het ziet er mooi uit
<jk> dus als je dat wil draai je dat onder Windows
<jk> niet ubuntu
<jk> ik vind het er niet uitzien eerlijk gezegd
<jk> maar het is wel wat mensen gewend zijn idd
<Alex___> Ja
<Alex___> Ik vindt roundcube het prettigste werken
<Alex___> (na squirrelmail en roundcube allebei geprobeerd te hebben)
<RawChid> Dan neem je die toch
<Alex___> Ja maar me klanten vinden dat niks
<jk> hoeveel klanten heb je dan
<Alex___> 10
<jk> nja we hebben aangegeven wat je keuzes zijn, nu mag je zelf beslissingen nemen
<Alex___> :)
<Alex___> Welke webmail client heeft de meest actiefste community (met skins, addons, etc)?
<OerH> heeft outlook webacces dat ook ?
<Alex___> Nee
<OerH> ow
<Alex___> Maar dat was geen keuze zeiden jullie
<Alex___> Zo willen mijn klanten dat het er uit ziet: http://www.combell.com/img/screenshots/outlook-web-access/outlook-web-access-owa-2007-contacts-screenshot.jpg
<Alex___> hard, koud en onveilig
<jk> http://henry.suhatman.com/blog/article/2007/05/nutsmail-squirrelmail-theme-xp-blue-sky-download/
<OerH> als ubuntu webacces namaakt, krijgt ubuntu copyright problemen :-D
<OerH> dus dat doen we maar niet
<jk> ziet er aardig outlook achtig uit, maar is squirrelmail
<Alex___> het ziet er xp achtig uit
<Alex___> en dat willen me klanten ook weer niet :(
<OerH> hahahahaha
<Alex___> het moet op hun OS lijken (windows 7)
<TDLR> cpanel
<jk> Alex___: je bent hopeloos
<Alex___> don't ask me why
<jk> :P
<Alex___> niet gratis TDLR
<Alex___> jk: hoezo?:P
<TDLR> nou en
<jk> Alex___: exchange is ook niet gratis
<Alex___> uh
<TDLR> met clienten haal je je geld er wel uit
<OerH> koop dan een windows server, ben je van je klanten gezeur af
<Alex___> heb hem hier liggen
<Alex___> exchange
<Alex___> gratis licentie via school
<OerH> exchange server gratis via school ?
<RawChid> Geef je klanten gewoon gmail, werkt nog beter dan dat smerige webaccess
<Alex___> hoe connect ik met gmail naar mijn server?
<dvorak> Ik heb zelf Horde geconfigureerd. Werkt perfect.
<RawChid> En je betaalt niet met geld, maar met persoonlijke gegevens, dus dat scheelt weer
<Alex___> das het probleem RawChid
<OerH> gmail connect niet met je server, je server connect met gmail
<Alex___> RawChid: je betaalt het persoonlijke gegevens
<Alex___> dat heb ik liever niet :P
<RawChid> Achja
<Alex___> :p
<Alex___> Dit ziet er ook wel mooi uit: http://www.smashingapps.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/atmail-webmail-client.jpg
<TDLR> veel bandbreedte kost ook geld
<dvorak> Dat is geloof ik een commercieel pakket
<RawChid> Je klanten moeten of genoegen nemen met squirrel of iets anders dat gratis is, of betalen. Is wat ik zou zeggen
<dvorak> Inderdaad.
<Alex___> bandbreedte
<Alex___> heb ik niet
<Alex___> :P
<OerH> ik denk dat zijn klanten het niks uitmaakt. kwestie van even wennen en ontdekken.
<TDLR> niet?
<Alex___> het maakt mijn klanten wel uit
<Alex___> jammer genoeg
<OerH> hoeveel betalen ze ?
<Alex___> €0
<TDLR> lol
<Alex___> aangezien er nog geen fatsoenlijk webmail pakket is
<jk> RawChid: volgens mij is het niet toegestaan  die schoollicentie te gebruiken voor commerciele doeleinden
<OerH> 0 euro en ze zeuren ook nog ?
<jk> oh 0 euro is niet erg commercieel
<Alex___> jk: €0 is toch niet commercieel?
<RawChid> Alex___, van 0 euro zou ik ook niet veel verwachten als klant zijnde, maar dat ben ik.
<RawChid> Volgens mij willen ze voor 0ct op de eerste rij zitten.
<RawChid> Nog erger dan die lui die het voor een dubbeltje willen :P
<izzi> Alex___: ik gebruik squirrelmail en heb ide template zelf aangepast
<izzi> ide=die
<Alex___> ik wil graag met slepen
<Alex___> slepen van mailtjes in een mail
<dvorak> Dat kan in Horde...
<Alex___> Is er ook een online demo?
<izzi> ook een mooie webmail client is roundcube
<Alex___> ja
<Alex___> maar mijn klanten vinden dat er raar uit zien
<Alex___> zijn er thema's voor?
<izzi> Alex___: niet dat ik weet ik vind de standaard er erg mooi uit zien
<Alex___> ok
<Alex___> Ik kan hier niet echt een windows skin vinden: http://www.roundcubeforum.net/8-themes-styling/28-theme-releases/?securitytoken=1291727797-67a3976edee01f14b1c2da971b994b4900ab87d9&pp=20&daysprune=-1
<izzi> Alex___: zie dat je al aangemeld heb door op het forum :)
<Alex___> hoezo?
<izzi> kwam een alexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx voorbij
<Alex___> that's not me
<izzi> http://roundcubeskins.net/
<Alex___> AIGHT
<Alex___> THX =D
<Alex___> :D
<Alex___> volgensmij staat er maar 1 skin op..
<izzi> oh
<TDLR> weet iemand goeie data recovery software? me mobile disk kan nie meer gemount worden door een header error en ik wil me data wel hebben voor ik hem formateer
<Alex___> neem windows
<TDLR> waarom
<TDLR> windows kan hem ook niet lezen
<TDLR> header error
<Alex___> format
<Alex___> het beste is om totdat je een goed recovery programma hebt, je disk losgekoppelt te laten
<TDLR> ja das een oplossing 2TB data weg
<Alex___> ivm eventueel meer problemen
<TDLR> dat vroeg ik ook, data recovery software,
<TDLR> [2:31pm] <TDLR> weet iemand goeie data recovery software? me mobile disk kan nie meer gemount worden door een header error en ik wil me data wel hebben voor ik hem formateer
<TDLR> [2:35pm] <Alex___> format
<Alex___> :P
<Alex___> Ja maar zet je schijf niet aan dan
<Alex___> ondertussen
<Alex___> anders ben je al je data kwijt
<TDLR> staat al weekje aan zonder enige verandering
<Alex___> is niet aan te raden
<Alex___> hoe weet je nou dat er geen data verandert?
<Alex___> als je hem niet kunt mounten
<TDLR> testdrive
<Alex___> wat isd at?
<TDLR> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Alex___> Gebruik dat dan
<TDLR> je bent echt slim... volgends mij, jij beter lezen
<TDLR> je vraagt aan mij hoe ik kan kijken of er geen data veranderd, ik zeg testdrive, jij zegt gebruik dat dan. als ik het niet zou gebruiken hoe kan ik dat dan zien
<Alex___> Daarmee kan je toch je data terug halen?
<Gorash> erg vaag hier na install 10.04, palimsest laat gewoon geen devices zien
<OerH> Thomas_de_Graaff :(
<Alex___> Wat is de kleinste linux distributie?
<Alex___> en waarom kan ik op msn niet inloggen op empathy/pidgin ?
<Alex___> No reason specified
<OerH> kleinste ubuntu distro is de alternate cd
<JanC> OerH: de alternate CD is ongeveer even groot als de gewone vziw...  ;)
<Alex___> damn small linux
<JanC> DSL is totaal verouderd en zonder security updates
<OerH> via alternate kan je openbox ofzo nemen i.p.v. gnome/kde
<Alex___> openbox?
<Alex___> is dat de kleinste?
<JanC> TinyCore is een heel erg kleine distro als je dat wil  :P
<JanC> OpenBox is geen distro
<JanC> OerH: dan nog neem je beter de mini-iso hé  ;)
<JanC> die is 10 MiB of zo
<OerH> ah juist, minimal cd12,5 mb
<OerH> en voor 64 bit 15,5 mb
<Alex___> waarom kan ik op msn niet inloggen op empathy/pidgin ?
<OerH> pidgin werkt hier prima. heb je alle updates ?
<Alex___> nee
<Alex___> moet dat dan?
<Alex___> ik draai vanaf de live cd
<OerH> ja, want windows heeft er het handje van om de boel te veranderen
<Alex___> kan ik ook alleen empathy of pidgin updaten?
<Alex___> of moet ik alle updates doen?
<OerH> mogenlijk hangen updates aan elkaar, dus alles
<Alex___> :(
<Alex___> dat gaat me internet niet leuk vinden
<Alex___> 400 MB
<OerH> zou ik ook niet doen op een live cd
<Alex___> hoe moet ik dan op msn?
<OerH> via je windows pc ?
<Alex___> die is bezet
<Alex___> en is mijn pc niet
<Alex___> AlexanderdeJong: =D
<Gorash> hmm van disk naar disk kopieren met maar 50 mb/s.. wat slecht
<Wh1teL0tus> hey allemaal
<rork> h0i
<jelmer> hoi rork
<Wh1teL0tus> wat is de comand voor een file aan te maken in een bepaalde directory
<RawChid> Dat kan op verschillende manieren.
<RawChid> Wh1teL0tus: het simpelst is touch /dir/bestand
<RawChid> Dan heb je een leeg bestand...
<RawChid> Trouwens, vanavond 2 mensen van Ubuntu NL op om officieel Ubuntu Member te worden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<RawChid> Om 21u in #ubuntu-meeting
<Tjibba> 2?
<Tjibba> alleen ronnie toch?
<RawChid> testcees ook
<Tjibba> ahja natuurlijk, die zag ik over het hoofd
<trijntje> RawChid, wat koop je daar eigenlijk voor?
<RawChid> trijntje: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Dykam> hmmm, in welk pakket zit iwconfig
<Dykam> heb iemand met een server die wifi moet configureren
<Gotiniens> krijg je niet als je het commando invoert
<Gotiniens> does not exist, install this package ?
<Gotiniens> sudo apt-get install iw
<Gotiniens> iw is de package als ik goed gezocht heb
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> maar ik heb wel iwconfig, maar niet iw op mijn desktop
<Gotiniens> nu je het zegt...
<Gotiniens> inderdaad
<Gotiniens> ow
<Gotiniens> inderdaad
<Dykam> en hij krijgt sowieso geen internet als hij zijn inet kabel inplugt
<Gotiniens> iwconfig zit niet in dat pakket
<Gotiniens> In the future iw will become the canonical command line tool for wireless
<Gotiniens> configuration and iwconfig/wireless-tools will no longer be required.
<Gotiniens> het is dus de opvolger van
<Dykam> ah
<Dykam> maar wat moeten we nu doen :]
<Dykam> we hebben alleen de cd, geen inet op de pc
<Dykam> (kabel werkt dus ook niet)
<Gotiniens> wireless-tools is de package die iwconfig levert
<Dykam> wireless-tools :]
<Dykam> net gevonden
<Dykam> apt-file :P
<Gotiniens> maar ik zou kabel fixen, dat is imo altijd beter dan wireless
<Dykam> nou
<Dykam> de kabel is sowieso tijdelijk :P
<Dykam> da's omdat de configureren pc naast een andere staat
<Dykam> <Mithril1> Couldnt find any package whose name or description matched "wireless-tools"
<Dykam> dammit, staat dus niet op de cd
<Gotiniens> stiekem geloof ik dat niet...
<Dykam> hmm nee
<Dykam> maar in sources staat de cd niet commented
<Gotiniens> ow wacht
<Gotiniens> hij had natuurlijk de ubuntu-server cd?
<Dykam> ja
<Gotiniens> daar zal hij niet op staan nee
<Gotiniens> wireless server is natuurlijk ook een gek idee ;)
<Dykam> er stond # voor deb cdrom...
<Dykam> hoezo staat ie daar niet op? cd's hebben vaak meer packages dan er geinstalleerd worden (ndiswrapper bijv.)
<Dykam> had dat met desktop
<Gotiniens> klopt
<Gotiniens> maar servers die wireless zijn is gewoon een absurd idee :P
<Dykam> ach :]
<Wh1teL0tus> ik wil men mysql server opstarten met /etc/init.d/mysql start maar dan geeft hij een error
<Gotiniens> in plaats daarvan zetten ze er natuurlijk beter, mysql/apache/php enz op
<Gotiniens> met een usb stick zou het die .deb file nog wel kunnen kopieren
<Gotiniens> maar ik zou de draad even fixen
<Dykam> Gotiniens, wireless-tools lijkt gewoon op de cd te staan
<Gotiniens> wel?
<Gotiniens> installen dan!
<Gotiniens> kan ik de volgende klant helpen :P
<Gotiniens> Wh1teL0tus, zou je iets meer info kunnen geven?
<Wh1teL0tus> wel het is normaal het juiste command
<Wh1teL0tus> maar hij geeft een errror dat dat geconverteerd is naar een upstart job
<Gotiniens> welk commando geef je dan?
<Wh1teL0tus> /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Gotiniens> geeft hij een error of een warning?
<Gotiniens> en welke ubuntu versie gebruik je?
<Wh1teL0tus> 10.10
<Wh1teL0tus> ik weet ni wat het juist is dat komt in de terminal te staan
<Wh1teL0tus> mij lijkt het een error want hij doet niet wat ik wil
<Wh1teL0tus> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Wh1teL0tus> utility, e.g. service mysql restart
<Wh1teL0tus> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Wh1teL0tus> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart mysql
<Wh1teL0tus> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.60" (uid=1000 pid=11091 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<Gotiniens> en als jou nou gewoon doet wat hij zegt...
<Gotiniens> dus niet /etc/init.d mysql gebruiken
<Gotiniens> maar service mysql start
<Wh1teL0tus> geeft die weer dezelfde error
<Wh1teL0tus> service heb ik er niet bijgezet
<Gotiniens> dat moet wel
<Wh1teL0tus> dan doet die het wel denk ik
<OerH> sudo helpt ook
<Wh1teL0tus> aloewel start : rejected send message
<Gotiniens> owjah, sudo service start waarschijnlijk inderdaad
<Wh1teL0tus> het sudo gedeelte werkt
<Wh1teL0tus> ^
<Wh1teL0tus> maar hij kan niet connecten
<Gotiniens> sudo vergeet ik steeds omdat het voor mij zo logisch is om sudo te zijn....
<Wh1teL0tus> ik ben net nieuw dus voor mij is het allemaal nogal moeilijk
<OerH> sudo -i   > dan houd uw terminal sudo vast
<Wh1teL0tus> can't conct trough socket ... weet iemand wat dat is
<Wh1teL0tus> OerH werkt dat dan todat ik de pc uitzet ?
<OerH> en verander <naam>$ in <naam>#
<OerH> nee, tot u terminal sluit
<Wh1teL0tus> oke bedankt OerH
<Wh1teL0tus> ja nu zie ik het
<OerH> handige starter ( gebruik hem vaak ) http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<Wh1teL0tus> ja heb hem al eens gelezen maar vindt hem eerlijk gezegt niet echt heel duidelijk
<Wh1teL0tus> het staat een beetje door elkaar
<Wh1teL0tus> even de error opzoeken die ik krijg
<Wh1teL0tus> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<InJaKi> mensen, vraagje, wat is het verschil tussen ext3 en ext4 filesystem?
<Wh1teL0tus> deze error krijg ik nu maar ben overal al gaan kijken of het path correct is opgeslagen en of het file aanwezig is maar nergens een fout
<RawChid> draait mysql?
<OerH> EXT4 is clearly a significant improvement over EXT3 when it came to the pure disk benchmarks
<Wh1teL0tus> @ RawChid dat weet ik niet
<Wh1teL0tus> gefixd ^
<OerH> EXT4 is more scalable, more efficient through the use of Extents, supports larger disk capacities, can handle twice the number of sub-directories, is capable of handling online defragmentation, and there is improved reliability via journal checksums
<RawChid> Check dat eens..
<OerH> dat in het kort waarom ext 4 beter is.
<Wh1teL0tus> moest nog wat gaan aanpassen in een php.ini file en dan de pache server restarten
<Wh1teL0tus> nu heeft hij mysql wel mee opgestart
<Wh1teL0tus> toch bedankt !
<InJaKi> OerH : jij bent mijn held
<OerH> volgende filesystem zal denk ik BTRFS worden
<OerH> werkt lekker met terrabytes
<Wh1teL0tus> blijkbaar wertk het dan toch niet 100% ^
<OerH> techniek staat niet stil.
<Gotiniens> Wh1teL0tus, ext4 werkt heel goed hoor
<OerH> daarbij komt nog dat een filesystem langdurig word getest.
<Gotiniens> maar de SSD's komen eraan, en daar is ext4 minder geschikt voor
<OerH> voor particulier niet zo bijzonder, maar bedrijfsleven hebben andere eisen.
<Gotiniens> BTRFS is vanaf het begin ontwikkeld voor SSD
<OerH> ik zie btrfs als een soort cloud opslag, maar dan fysiek op hardware
<OerH> disk erbij, disk eruit, no problem
<Wh1teL0tus> root@jens-MS-7388:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Wh1teL0tus>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                 ... waiting                                                             [ OK ]
<Wh1teL0tus> root@jens-MS-7388:~# start mysql
<Wh1teL0tus> start: Job is already running: mysql
<Wh1teL0tus> root@jens-MS-7388:~#
<RawChid> ?
<Wh1teL0tus> dit zegt me dus dat de mysql gestartd is correct ?
<RawChid> Lijkt mij ook ja
<Wh1teL0tus> root@jens-MS-7388:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Wh1teL0tus>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                 ... waiting                                                             [ OK ]
<Wh1teL0tus> root@jens-MS-7388:~# start mysql
<Wh1teL0tus> start: Job is already running: mysql
<Wh1teL0tus> root@jens-MS-7388:~# mysql start
<Wh1teL0tus> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<RawChid> Voor de zekerheid zou je met top of ps kunnen zien of er mysql processen draaien..
<RawChid> bijv: ps -ef | grep mysql
<OerH> service mysql restart ?
<Wh1teL0tus> root     20359 13478  0 21:30 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<Wh1teL0tus> output van ps
<RawChid> Dat ziet eruit dat mysql niet draait
<Wh1teL0tus> @ OerH geeft hij weer zelfde error
<Wh1teL0tus> is echt raar
<Wh1teL0tus> ik denk dat ik me er morgen eens zal bij moeten bezig houden om die mysql of lamp server nog eens tegoei te instalere
<OerH> onthoud dat je nogsteeds root bent.
<OerH> dus mysql starten > mysql -u user
<RawChid> Wh1teL0tus: je had LAMP installed met tasksel toch?
<Wh1teL0tus> ja toch wel
<RawChid> Mooi
<RawChid> en als je nu: start mysql doet
<Wh1teL0tus> zegt die me dat die aanstaat
<Dykam> Gotiniens
<OerH> hmm zou je uit/in moeten loggen om hem weer gewoon aan het draaien te krijgen ? ( vaker gehoord)
<Wh1teL0tus> pc restarten dus
<RawChid> Neuh
 * Dykam pokes Gotiniens 
<RawChid> sudo restart mysql kun je nog proberen
<RawChid> Uitloggen heeft geen zin, mysql draait in de achtergrond
<RawChid> (stel dat je X (gdm) zou herstarten, dan zou mysql gewoon blijven draaien)
<OerH> ah ja, dus reboot.
<Gotiniens> Dykam, stel de vraag gewoon hier, ik kan niet altijd helpen natuurlijk
<Wh1teL0tus> wel hij is nog steeds aan he denken denk ik
<Wh1teL0tus> ik krijg niet opnieuw root@mijncomputer:~#
<Dykam> Gotiniens, naja, je had voorkennis
<Dykam> effe zien, hoe ga ik dit samenvatten :]
<RawChid> Wat heb je nu gedaan dan Wh1teL0tus ?
<Wh1teL0tus> ik heb in terminal restart mysql getypt en uitgevoerd
<Wh1teL0tus> maar er komt niet opnieuw te staan dat ik een nieuw command kan intypen
<Dykam> Het geval/probleem: een ubuntu-server zonder internet, via kabel faalt miraculous. We (ik en Mithril )proberen
<Dykam>  hmm, half bericht
<Dykam> Het geval/probleem: een ubuntu-server zonder internet, via kabel faalt miraculous. We (ik en Mithril) proberen wifi aan de gang te krijgen. de stick lijkt prima herkent. maar iwconfig wlan1 essid <name> key <pass> faalt
<Dykam> volgens http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<Wh1teL0tus> maar ga me ff douche ben zo terug dan reboot ik hem ook eens en dan zullen we zien
<RawChid> Oke
<OerH> is ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<RawChid> Reboot zou in principe niet hoeven, maar kan geen kwaad. Hopelijk draait mysql dan wel :)
<Dykam> OerH, huh?
<Wh1teL0tus> voor mij OerH ?
<Gotiniens> Dykam, dit stukje gelezen: Note: iwconfig defaults to using a HEX key. If you want to use an ascii key you will have to add the “s:” prefix to your key like so:
<Gotiniens> iwconfig wlan0 essid NETWORK_ID key s:WIRELESS_KEY
<Dykam> dat weten we, er zit s: voor
<Dykam> Mithril, wat is de fout ook alweer?
<OerH> scan gedaan ?
<Dykam> OerH, tegen wie heb je het?
<OerH> u Dykam
<Dykam> ah
<Mithril> Error for wireless request "Set Encode"(8b2A)
<Dykam> ^
<Mithril> SET failed on device wlan1 ; Invalid argument.
<OerH> hoeveel wlans heb je in die servert ?
<OerH> hij telt vanaf wlan0 ..
<Mithril> ik heb een USB stickje erin zitten en die is wlan1
<Gotiniens> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/wep-key-errors-393642/
<Gotiniens> hier word een oplossing gegeven
<Gotiniens> modprobe wlan_wep en nog een keer proberen
<Mithril> het is een wpa key , niet wep
<Dykam> Mithril, sudo voor bijna al die commando's :]
<Mithril> WPA-PSK om precies te zijn
<Dykam> Gotiniens, enig idee?
<Gotiniens> kunnen jullie het preciese commando wat jullie invoeren geven
<OerH> als je wirelesskey hexadecimaal is, hoeft die s: toch niet ?
<Dykam> Mithril
<Dykam> OerH, zag er een M in staan, da's zeker niet hex :P
<OerH> oke, uitgesloten
<OerH> :P
<Dykam> maar bevestiging van Mithril zou wel handig zijn :P
<Mithril> iwconfig wlan1 essid UPC****** key s:MPGMMAAS
<Mithril> sterretjes zijn getallen
<Gotiniens> moet essid, en key niet in aparte regels?
<Gotiniens> dus:  iwconfig wlan1 essid UPC******
<Gotiniens> iwconfig wlan1 key s:MPGMMAAS
<Mithril> volgens mij niet , maar ik zal het proberen
<Dykam> Gotiniens, terminal commando
<josspyker> kan je niet beter etc/network/interfaces aanpassen?
<Dykam> oh
<Dykam> nvm, Gotiniens
<Dykam> josspyker, vast wel. wat moet daar dan komen?
<Mithril> ik krijg dan bij de regel iwconfig wlan1 key:.... de error die ik elke keer krijg
<Gotiniens> geen melding in dmesg ofzo?
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> maar niet als je alleen essid doet
<Gotiniens> Dykam, nee, het gedeelte van de key opgeven is dus fout
<Dykam> ja
<Gotiniens> iwconfig wlan1 key open s:MPGMMAAS
<Gotiniens> is dat het mischien?
<Mithril> weer invalid argument
<Dykam> Mithril
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> iwconfig [interface] key s:mykey (set key as an ASCII string)
<Dykam> moet werken, vaag
<CyberGabber> etherape en wireshark laten beide geen 'suitable interfaces' zien om te capturen, mis is iets?
<Dykam> Mithril
<Mithril> ja?
<Dykam> sudo aptitude install wpasupplicant
<Mithril> ok aan het installen
<Dykam> Mithril, als ie zegt dat ie er nog niet was, dan is dat het prolly
<OerH> die is wel nodigjes idd
<Mithril> dat is dan wss het probleem
<Mithril> die was er nog niet
<Dykam> een WEP key heeft een vaste lengte
<Dykam> ook als string
<Dykam> dat kan de fout zijn
<OerH> ik zat anders aan " iwlist wlan1 scan " te denken ...
<Gotiniens> OerH, daar doe je niks mee
<Mithril> ok gedaan
<OerH> klopt, als je niks ziet, dan weet je meer.
<Mithril> nog steeds dezelfde error bij iwconfig wlan1 key s:MPGMMAAS
<Dykam> damn
<OerH> mag wpa 8 letters ?
<Dykam> mag flexibel
<Mithril> dit was een standaard ding door de router/modem gegeven
<Dykam> oh, wpa eist wat meer :/
<Dykam> http://everyjoe.com/technology/howto-use-iwconfig/ scroll naar beneden tot 989 days ago
<Wh1teL0tus> terug
<Dykam> Wat denken jullie daar van?
<RawChid> Ik wil en partitie verwijderen. Ik zit op de liveCD in GParted, en probeer sda8 te verwijderen. Maar krijg de error: "Unable to delete", please unmount any logical partition having a number 8 or higher
<RawChid> Echter zijn ze allemaal niet ge-mount
<RawChid> Iemand een idee?
<Dykam> Mithril
<Gotiniens> RawChid, heb je gecontroleerd met mount?
<RawChid> Ja
<Dykam> Mithril, http://everyjoe.com/technology/howto-use-iwconfig/ ctrl+f 989 days
<Mithril> hoe edit ik die file?
<Dykam> ehm
<Dykam> sudo nano?
<Mithril> die file is leeg?
<Gotiniens> dat kan
<rork> of heb je de verkeerde filename?
<Wh1teL0tus> iets instaleren is toch met get-apt ?
<OerH> ja
<CyberGabber> RawChid: Wat zegt commando over sda8: sudo fdisk -l
<OerH> apt-get
<RawChid> CyberGabber: dat het een Linux partitie is
<RawChid> Het is ext3
<RawChid> Ik heb redelijk wat ervaring met dit soort dingen, maar nu weet ik het niet meer...
<Mithril> ok file geschreven
<Gotiniens> RawChid, is er niet een swap partitie die gebruikt wordt?
<RawChid> euhh
<RawChid> Alle partities op die HD zijn unmount (ik zit in liveCD)
<RawChid> De swap partitie is ook unmounted
<Gotiniens> ja maar, swap partities worden niet echt gemount
<Gotiniens> iig niet zichtbaar via mount
<RawChid> oke, goeie, dan ga ik ff kijken
<RawChid> Misschie swapoff doen
<Gotiniens> moet je wel de device opgeven
<Gotiniens> ohnee
<OerH> swap is toch niet actief, in een live cd
<Gotiniens> swapoff -a [-v]                      disable all swaps
<Mithril> dat faalt ook
<Gotiniens> OerH, hoeft niet, kan wel
<Mithril> anyways gtg
<Mithril> morgen probeer ik het nog eens
<Gotiniens> ik zou het wel lomp vinden van gparted
<RawChid> Gotiniens, dat was het! die swap stond aan :D
<RawChid> thnx
<Gotiniens> ok
<Gotiniens> dat word dus een bugreport naar gparted
<RawChid> Euhm
<RawChid> De melding was niet duidelijk genoeg
<Gotiniens> ook
<RawChid> Hij zei: unmount alles. Dus ik klikte met rechtermuis op elke partitie
<CyberGabber> RawChid: Gebruikte je een Ubuntu Live-CD waarop je Gparted starte, of de Gprated-LiceCD?
<Gotiniens> maar gparted is niet echt handig bezig als ze standaard alle swap partities gaan gebruiken de ze kunnen vinden
<RawChid> Maar bij die swap partitie stond niet de optie unmount (maar wel swapoff)
<RawChid> ubuntu livecd CyberGabber
<Gotiniens> ik begreep de gparted live cd
<Gotiniens> maar nog steeds een bugmelding waard
<RawChid> Wat is de bug dan precies?
<Gotiniens> onduidelijke melding
<Gotiniens> gparted kan best controleren of een partitie voor swap word gebruikt
<Gotiniens> en anders igg melding dat het ook swap partitie kan zijn
<RawChid> True
<RawChid> Ik zie geen bugtracker op LP
<RawChid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gparted
<Wh1teL0tus> vraagje hoe kan ik de rechten van een bestand wijzigen ?
<RawChid> Wat wil je precies?
<RawChid> chmod is om dat te wijzigen
<RawChid> Zie ook http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal/#Rechten
<Wh1teL0tus> wel ik heb het bestandje mysql.sock de rechten gegeven zodat mysql kan lezen en schrijven
<Wh1teL0tus> maar doet nog niks
<Wh1teL0tus> The second one (111 -> Connection refused) shows that either mysql port is blocked (firewall for instance) or that no mysql server is running
<Wh1teL0tus> is er een firewall in linux ?
<OerH> ja ufw is geïnstalleerd
<OerH> je hoeft alleen Gufw te installeren als gui, of een andere
<OerH> dan kunt u hem enablen
<Wh1teL0tus> ufw waar vindt ik dat ?
<RawChid> Is ufw standaard installed OerH? Ik denk dat Wh1teL0tus niet perse een firewall hoeft nu
<Wh1teL0tus> nee ik zou hem grag eens willen afzetten om te zine wat die dan doet
<OerH> ja ufw is toch die part van de kernel module ?
<OerH> hij is disabled, na installatie
<RawChid> Wh1teL0tus, zulke problemen heb ik nooit gehad
<Gotiniens> de firewall laat alles standaard toe
<Wh1teL0tus> ik snap echt niet wat ik fout heb gedaan
<Wh1teL0tus> heb bij instalatie een guide gevolgd
<RawChid> En je zit lokaal te werken op die server, dus firewall lijkt me sterk...
<Wh1teL0tus> en d8 dat het goed ging
<Wh1teL0tus> want apache werkt wel correct
<RawChid> Ja, in principe is dat ook het enige dat je hoeft te doen.
<Wh1teL0tus> ofwel moet ik alles deinstaleren
<Wh1teL0tus> en opnieuw
<Wh1teL0tus> en kijken of dat werkt
<RawChid> je zou die tasksel nog eens uit kunnen voeren
<RawChid> de-installen hoeft niet echt
<OerH> het je al eens gereboot ?
<Wh1teL0tus> jep
<Gotiniens> je moet je ook realiseren dat als je nog nooit iets met linux hebt gedaan je niet kan verwachten dat je in 1 avond een server opzet
<Wh1teL0tus> ik kan niets doen met de taksel
<Wh1teL0tus> dat is waar gotiniens maar dat is nu net het leuke aan dit allemaal, vindt het fijn om te klooten zoalng het mijn system niet weer laat crashen
<RawChid> 22:38:17 < Wh1teL0tus> ik kan niets doen met de taksel
<RawChid> ??
<RawChid> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<OerH> t a s k s e l ...
<Wh1teL0tus> wel ik kan het uitvoeren maar bij lampserver staat al een sterretje dat het geinstaleerd is dus als ikenter doet die niets
<Wh1teL0tus> nee doet die niets
<RawChid> oke
<Wh1teL0tus> OerH , maakte een typfoutje
<RawChid> klinkt heel lullig, maar dan zou het moeten werken. Het kan best zijn dat je (onbewust) iets hebt gedaan waardoor mysql niet meer start.
<Wh1teL0tus> waarschijnlijk
<RawChid> < Wh1teL0tus> wel ik heb het bestandje mysql.sock de rechten gegeven zodat mysql kan lezen en schrijven
<RawChid> Zulke dingen heb ik nooit hoeven doen, en klinken ook niet logisch in mijn oren voor Ubuntu.
<RawChid> Ik zou via aptitude mysql opnieuw proberen te installeren
<RawChid> Misschien eens proberen: apt-get isntall --reinstall mysql-server
<RawChid> install*
<CyberGabber> RawChid: Moet dat mysql.sock niet door mysql zelf aangemaakt worden?
<RawChid> Denk ik wel ja
<RawChid> Dingen in /var/run/ blijf ik meestal liever vanaf
<Padje> hallo , kan iemand mij helpen? Ik wil een game server opstarten vanop een pc hier thuis met ubuntu server
<RawChid> Padje, stel uwe vraag en hoop op antwoord.
<OerH> en welk mooi game gaat u serveren ?
<Padje> Counterstrike source
<CyberGabber> RawChid: Heb je hier iets aan: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/mysql-sock-wordt-niet-automatisch-aangemaakt/
<Wh1teL0tus> dat mysqld.sock file wordt inderdaad standaart aangemaakt
<Padje> wel ik moet ten eerste al weten welk type server ik moet opstellen
<OerH> ik denk dat je dan gewoon een 32 bit ubuntu server cd moet hebben.
<Padje> ik vind veel over de instalatie van de servers zelf , maar over welke versie, welk soort server dat het moet zijn ,wordt er nix gezegd
<Padje> mag ik links in de chat zetten?
<Gotiniens> ja hoor
<OerH> http://server.counter-strike.net/server.php?cmd=howto&show=linux
<Padje> http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1-Linux-Install-CS-Source/5
<Padje> probleem is, ook daar staat er niks over welk type server dat het moet zijn
<Padje> in de installatie moet ik hier kiezen tussen dns, mail server , webserver etc
<Padje> mail en web zal het al zeker niet zijn
<Padje> dns wss ook nie
<Gotiniens> je hoeft niet te kiezen, je kan kiezen
<berkes> argh. Ik gooide bij het backuppen net mijn .profile weg. En heb de originele daarmee overschreven. Kan iemand de vanilla ubuntu .profile ergens voor me plakken?
<Gotiniens> berkes, die staat in /etc/skel
<Padje> da zijn die software packages, maar hebj dan gene nodig?
<OerH> je hoeft alleen SSH service te selecteren, voor remote control. de andere service, counterstrike zelf, moet ge nog installeren.
<berkes> Gotiniens, natuurlijk. thanks
<Padje> ok
<Padje> ja en hoe dat ik da moet instalere staat op die site
<OerH> ik weet niet zeker of er ook een webpagina bij zit, dan heb je lamp nodig
<Padje> mja dat hoeft niet
<Padje> thanks oerheksj
<berkes> Padje, ken je http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/linux/ubuntu al? Daar zitten heel goede howto's tussen die een mooie, veilige en goed opgetuigde webhost op helpen zetten.
<CyberGabber> RawChid: Iets verder gekomen?
<Wh1teL0tus> tot morgen, probeer het morgen opnieuw bedankt voor de hulp !
<OerH> idd berkes, vaak ook mooie mods
<berkes> hoe krijg ik mijn .profile ingeladen voor mijn hele sessie zonder in-uit te loggen in Gnome? Telkens als ik een terminal sluit en open moet ik "source .profile" draaien om de nieuwe settings weer terug te hebben.
<Gotiniens> niet volgens mij
<Gotiniens> is het niet mogelijk om even uit te loggen?
<berkes> Gotiniens, moeilijk niet, maar dan moet ik alles opslaan, muziek uitzetten en irc afsluiten :)
<Gotiniens> tja
<berkes> Ik dacht, in Goed Linux Gewoonte is er vast een of ander commando om dat te reloaden :)
<OerH> hoe kan het dan, dat je profile veranderd is dan ?
<berkes> OerH, dat heb ik zelf gedaan :) $HOME/bin geactiveerd en nog twee paden aan PATH ingevoegd.
<OerH> monument
<OerH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540814/
<OerH> 32 of 64 bit maakt niks uit, eh ?
<Padje> kennen jullie iets van websites maken?
<OerH> ik ben er nooit aan toegekomen, websites
<Padje> :D
<berkes> OerH, oh, thanks, die had ik inmiddels al, met hulp van Gotiniens, hij stond in /etc/skel
<Padje> waar hou je je dan mee bezig?
<berkes> Padje, is mijn werk. Dus, ja. Wel redelijk :)
<OerH> daar vond ik hem ook, berkes
<Padje> openSSH server <? voor gameserver?
<Padje> berkes, websites maken uw werk?
<OerH> open SSH heb je nodig, om remote je server te beheren.
<OerH> je kannatuurlijk gewoon beeldscherm muis tb gebruiken ..
<Padje> maw. als ik mijn console vanop mijn game pc gebruik , dat hij die commands doorlaat op de server
<OerH> juist
 * berkes is zijn bash van zijn nieuwe machine terug aan het optuigen met mooie git promts en rvm-meuk, boel knip-plak werk.
<Padje> owkeey :D
<OerH> server starten, herstarten, maps copieren etc
<Padje> Oerheksj , nogmaals bedankt voor je hulp :)
<Padje> :P jij spendeert trouwens veel te veel tijd hier! ;)
<OerH> have fun
<OerH> ja erg hé ?
<Padje> :) hohja , je helpt mensen , is dat dan zo erg is de vraag ;)
<OerH> nee hoor, ik word er ook wijzer van :-)
<OerH> en dat kapitaal neem ik zo mee :P
<Padje> weten is macht!
<Padje> ik ben vanalles aan het bijschaven , teveel tergelijker tijd eigenlijk maar goed
<OerH> ik vind het leuk om je rijk te maken, gna gna
<jk> OerH is Robin Hood
<CyberGabber> Padje: afschaven, bijschaven gaat moeilijk ;-)
<OerH> ja, ubuntu zegt toch: wees creatief, en succesvol ?
<OerH> dus ik vind het wel een goed idee om de markt te verzieken. ( lees: zieke markt te verbeteren)
<Padje> zieke markt?
<OerH> ja, de licentie-pyramide-spel
<OerH> niet alleen server/per cpu maar ook de clients erachteraan
<OerH> en natuurlijk de 1000-en applicaties die je kan gebruiken.
<Padje> :D
<Padje> :D ubuntu is als seks, het heeft altijd wel een hoogtepunt
<Padje> & je krijgt er nooit genoeg van hhaha
<samos123> en soms gaat het heel snel Haha
<Padje> haha samos123
<TunefulDJ_Mike> hallo
<samos123> hoi
<TunefulDJ_Mike> hey ik heb een vraagje, ik heb sinds gister ubuntu 10.10 op me laptop staan en mijn wireless network blijft uitvallen
<TunefulDJ_Mike> en weer verbinden
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ik heb al gekeken in me router en daar staat alles goed.
<Padje> hebk ook gehad , ik moest met de kabel eerst alles updaten
<OerH> 54 mbit ? N ?
<TunefulDJ_Mike> b/g adapter
<TunefulDJ_Mike> zit in me laptop
<TunefulDJ_Mike> bij mij gebeurde het na het updaten
<Padje> mh
<OerH> woon je aan een drukke straat ?
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ehm ik zie nu 35 netwerken dus :P
<TunefulDJ_Mike> maar het probleem begon pas nadat ik de nieuwe installatie had geupdate
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Maak je WiFi-router een ongeveer 1 volle minuut geheel spanningsloos  (voeding uitschakelen), dan weer aan, helpt soms...
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ok geprobeerd, werkte niet en zorgde voor boze mensen
<TunefulDJ_Mike> nou moet ik zeggen dat ik in xubuntu nu wel gewoon stabiel internet heb via wifi
<TunefulDJ_Mike> maar in ubuntu niet
<TunefulDJ_Mike> en daar snap ik niks van dan...
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Lijkt er dan op dat je je laptop eens 'terug moet schakelen' naar bv simpele WPA ipv WPA/PSK. Zie je bij MS-windows soms ook...
<TunefulDJ_Mike> me router zit nu op wpa2/psk
<TunefulDJ_Mike> dus moet ik me router op wpa zetten?
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: En die xubuntu staat  op dezelfde laptop als waar je nu onstabiel wifi op hebt?
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ja
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Nee, niets aan je router doen, de settings van je WiFi-kaart aanpassen.
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ok
<TunefulDJ_Mike> nu krijg ik geen verbinding meer met me router...
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Zet nu kaartsettings weer eens terug...
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ok
<TunefulDJ_Mike> hij begint weer met disconnecten en connecten
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ik heb ook daarnet ff zitten googlen, ik zag dat er vrij veel driver problemen zijn met deze wifi kaart,
<TunefulDJ_Mike> heb een broadcom 4312
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: En die broadcom 4313 werkt op dezelfde laptop wel goed met xubuntu??
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ja
<TunefulDJ_Mike> tenminste half uur gelede nog wel ja
<TunefulDJ_Mike> toen ben ik naar ubuntu geswitched
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Je zou nog eens kunnen checken of dat zo is, werkt het onder xubuntu dan denk ik inderdaad aan een driver-issue, maar verwcht eerlijk gezegd dat het een fysiek probleem is. (reikwijdte/signaalsterkte etc.)
<TunefulDJ_Mike> maar me laptop staat nog steeds op dezelfde plek
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Dat zegt niets met 35 WiFi-netwerken om je heen, mogelijk hebben velen daarvan hetzelfde kanaaltje in gebruik. Dat zou je evt. nog kunnen instellen op een kanaal dat door NIET door de bij jouw sterkst voorkomende netwerken gebruikt word.
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Dat moeten de mensen die met jou WiFI/LAN connecten dan ook even instellen!
<TunefulDJ_Mike> dat had ik al gedaan, heb hem op 9 gezet nadat me ouders laptop moeite had met verbinding behouden
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Als er veel sterke 'zenders' bij jouw buurt zitten, die ook op channel9 zitten, kan je dit soort gedoe krijgen..
<TunefulDJ_Mike> weet ik heb precies een uitgezocht welke er het minst word gebruikt
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Zendt je trouwens je SSID mee uit, of heb je een z.g. 'hidden' netwerk?
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ik zend me ssid momenteel uit xD
<TunefulDJ_Mike> is het miss dat ik een dualband router heb dat tie moelijk doet?
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Ok. zo latn maar, want hidden moet nog harder wereken ivm Premable / burst of hoe dat ok al weer heet. Kost extra packets..
<TunefulDJ_Mike> xD
<TunefulDJ_Mike> als ik zeg maar naast de router ga zitte zou dat dan iets aan de verbinding helpen?
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Ze zou als laatste eens je laptop fysieke dichter bij je router kunnen zetten, verbetert het dan, dan is het hoogstwaarschijnlijk een fysiek probleem.
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ok ben zo terug xD
<TunefulDJ_Mike> kan moeilijk me desktop meenemen xD
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Is de router recent verplaats, bv. in een meter/kelder-kast gezet oid?
<TunefulDJ_Mike> nah die staat al sinds dat ik hem heb op dezelfde plek
<TunefulDJ_Mike> op de midde verdieping in vrij open ruimte
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ben ik weer het verbeterd niks...
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Mijn ideen zijn op voor nu...
<TunefulDJ_Mike> xD
<TunefulDJ_Mike> vind ik niet vreemd
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Maar als het onder xubuntu nog steeds goed werkt, zou ik een de wifisettings vergelijken met ubuntu, of googlen naar jou type/model wifikaart icm je ubuntuversie
<TunefulDJ_Mike> nou das het leuke
<TunefulDJ_Mike> ik installeerde me xubuntu met de /home op dezelfde partitie als ubuntu en hij pakte automatisch al mijn instellingen over
<TunefulDJ_Mike> want ik had op xubuntu direct internet zonder iets in te stellen, terwijl ik normaal alles moet invoeren ivm statische ip adressering
<TunefulDJ_Mike> en de drivers, die moet je zelf maken je krijgt via broadcom tar.gz file die moet je uitpakken en via terminal make doen om een driver te maken...
<TunefulDJ_Mike> misschien is daar wat fout gegaan, tijdens de drivers maken. zal het wel opnieuw proberen morgen
<TunefulDJ_Mike> maar ik ga nu naar me bed xD is morgen weer vroeg dag.
<TunefulDJ_Mike> bedankt voor je hulp
<CyberGabber> TunefulDJ_Mike: Ok Succes dan, weltrusten allemaal.
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-08
<Alex___> Hoi, ik zit met een probleem...
<Alex___> Ik heb een server en een control panel Kloxo
<Alex___> maar ik kan hem niet bezoeken vanuit hier
<Alex___> Ik denk dat poort 7777 geblokkeerd is
<Alex___> Is er een mogelijkheid om er toch bij te komen?
<jk> kun je er met ssh wel bij?
<Alex___> eh?
<Alex___> ssh is toch terminal?
<jk> ja
<Alex___> heb geen terminal toegang
<Alex___> shared hosting
<Alex___> 7777 is mijn control panel
<jk> ah dan wordt het lastig
<Alex___> ja
<Alex___> daar kwam ik ook al achter
<Alex___> is er een mogelijkheid om er toch in te komen?
<jk> jawel, een proxy ervoor zetten die op een poort draait waar je wel bij kunt
<Alex___> welke proxy's zijn er?
<Alex___> poort 80 staat open
<Alex___> welke proxy kan ik gebruiken?
<Alex___> brb
<exalt> hallo kan iemand me helpen mijn usb te fixen ? ik kan er niets meer opzetten.
<sultan-atwork> systeem/beheer/schrijfgereedschap gebruik ik de laatste tijd voor dit soort geintjes
<exalt> sultan-atwork: heb telkens fouten daar
<sultan-atwork> partitie weglazeren en opnieuw aanmaken lukt dat nog wel?
<sultan-atwork> anders is wellicht je stikkie niet lekker meer... heb er ook diverse die niet meer betrouwbaar zijn.
<exalt> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdd: Input/output error
<sultan-atwork> heb je hem voorin de pc?
<exalt> zijkant laptop :|
<sultan-atwork> soms helpt het om hem achterin te stoppen.
<sultan-atwork> dat zou geen probleem mogen zijn
<sultan-atwork> die dingen gaan best vaak kapot
 * exalt heeft zijn halve usbstick door de midden gesneden maar hij doet t nog
<sultan-atwork> dus je hebt nu een kwart-usbstick
<Wh1teL0tus> hey
<rork> hi
<exalt> :( met het booten naar linux om mijn usb te fixen heb ik mn windows filesystem aan gord gereten
<jk> :S
<jk> dat is vrij apart
<exalt> jk: jup ik weet zeker dat ik niets geks met de schijf heb gedaan, ookniet in de schijfgereedschap tool
<exalt> toch herkent hij het FS nietmeer
<exalt> filesystem*
<Alex___> hoi
<Alex___> welke proxy kan ik gebruiken?
<Alex___> om op me server te komen?
<Gorash> wat ik altijd irritant vind aal linux is die rechten op directory's... nu weer voor MPD
<Alex___> MPD?
<Gorash> die wil weer persee als user mpd gaan lopen, en dan kun je weer niet makkelijk bij die muziek directory zucht!
<Gorash> music player deamon
<Alex___> wat is dat?
<Alex___> Schendje:
<Schendje> Alex___:
<Gorash> server die muziek kan afspelen en welke je met een client kan controllen
<Gorash> erg fijn
<Alex___> chill
<Alex___> ook met een windows client?
<Alex___> of kan dat niet?
<Gorash> ja natuurlijk!
<Gorash> ik heb zelfs een client op mijn telefoon :)
<Alex___> wat moet je dan installeren?
<Alex___> en op de iphone?
<Gorash> mpd package
<Gorash> voor iphone ook
<Gorash> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki
<jk> mpd is te gek idd
<Alex___> brb
<Gorash> nieuwe gmpc is wel gaaf
<Gorash> moet toch zeggen dat 10.04 hier buggy draait :(
<Gorash> juist van mandriva naar 10.04 gegaan om dat de verhelpen hmm
<Wh1teL0tus> t
<rork> definieer buggy?
<Gorash> hmm rork...
<Gorash> 'schijfgereedschap' start niet, kan geen sound settings aanpassen
<Gorash> video loopt traag ondanks dat ik dezelfde xorg + driver gebruik
<Gorash> mpd wil niet starten on boot
<Gorash> mja, zal wel een kwestie van tweaken zijn, maar niet zo'n zin in, zou wel fijn zijn als het meteen 'werkt'
<rork> idd, sorry ik ben niet bekend met de problemen die je noemt
<Gorash> heb al in launchpad gekregen, fout die ik heb met disktools staat er ook maar 2x in
<Wh1teL0tus> ik heb een lamp server geinstaleerd die volledig werkt maar wil tomcat apache instaleren zodat ik java kan coderen maar is het danbest om apache eerst de deinstaleren of maakt dit niet uit ?
<Padje> hallo hallo
<Wh1teL0tus> hey Padje
<Padje> hey Wh1teL0tus :)
<Padje> weet er iemand mss een irc channel zijn waar ik terecht kan met website toestanden?
<Wh1teL0tus> moet je eens in de kanalen zoeken
<Wh1teL0tus> zal er ergens mss wel 1 tussen staan
<OerH> Wh1teL0tus, er is ook een irc kanaal #tomcat
<Wh1teL0tus> #tomcat join
<Wh1teL0tus> dankje OerH
<OerHeks> #tomcat is wel engels
<Wh1teL0tus> ja zie het maar is niet erg
<Wh1teL0tus> en engels zit nog wel redelijk goed
<Wh1teL0tus> heb btw vandaag de lamp server in orde gekregen
<Wh1teL0tus> alles werkt perfect
<Wh1teL0tus> heb zelfs al zitten spelen met commands in mysql (niets fout gedaan hoor )
<OerHeks> netjes
<Wh1teL0tus> jep, heb een user aangemaakt waarmee ik 1 database mee kan bewerken
<Wh1teL0tus> en heb de root user een iets of wat moeilijker w8woord gegeven
<Wh1teL0tus> heb net ook een goede topic gevonden over de beveiliging van een server op het forum
<Gorash> damn wat een vage shit zeg.. screensaver is aan op mijn andere pc en kan er niet meer uit, terwijl ik het pssword goed intik
<Gorash> denk dat ik 9.10 ga installen op die pc, 10.14 loopt echt vreselijk :(
<jaap_> Ik heb een MSI k9N platinum AMD dual core
<jaap_> Ik heb een MSI k9N platinum AMD dual core regelmatig viel de muis uit en nu start hij meestal niet meer op, alleen als ik hem lang van de spanning afhaal doet hij het soms even. de pc reageert niet op de uitknop en ook niet meer op de reset knop
<OerH> jaap_, klinkt niet goed, ik zou als eerste memory testen
<Gorash> jaap_ check je voeding!
<Gorash> of memory een een goede
<Gorash> maar ik gok echt voeding......
<OerH> jups, voeding, en visueel inspecteren of er onderdelen kapot zijn ( tonnetjes die leeglopen of bol zijn )
<OerH> stof kan ook een boosdoenert zijn
<jaap_> bedankt ik heb weer even wat te doen aan mijn pc
<Gorash> je kan ook in de bios kijken
<Gorash> de 12-volt lijn mag echt niet meer dan 0.5 afwijken
<Gorash> en check ook de 3.7? volt
<Gorash> naarmate je voeding ouder wordt kunnen die verdomde elco's hun spanning niet meer goed houden en dan krijg je vanzelf stabiliteitproblemen
<Gorash> heb het hier 3x gehad al in de laatste jaren
<Gorash> gnome-systemtools wil niet communiceren met dbus.. damn wat een vage shit heb ik allemaal zeg
<Gorash> naja, herinstallatie van gnome-systemtools / policy kit / dbus en het werkt weer
<OerH> ik is trots op u :-D
<Gorash> AL mijn probs opgelust
<OerH> goeie spullen ...
<Gorash> had dbus al opnieuw gestart, maar herinstallatie en alles werkt weer
<Gorash> damn! wat was dat irritant zeg
<rkokkelk> quit
<Padje> OerH , je hebt toch wel een foute naam :D
<OerH> dicussie over foute naam is zo zinloos ..
<Padje> mja mijn brein maakt rare dingen uit je naam
<Wh1teL0tus> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<Wh1teL0tus> <Connector port="8080" protocol="HTTP/1.1"
<Wh1teL0tus>                connectionTimeout="20000"
<Wh1teL0tus>                redirectPort="8443" />
<Wh1teL0tus> ...
<Wh1teL0tus> <Connector port="8009" protocol="AJP/1.3" redirectPort="8443" />
<Wh1teL0tus> dat laatste staat nog in een comment moet ik deze dan uncommenten ?
<OerH> ik weet het niet zeker, maar het lijkt me een comment op de voorgaande regels
<OerH> daar word een redirect na timeout ingesteld
<OerH> of nee, poort 8009 is een andere weg dan 8080 ..
<OerH> nu draait tomcat op 8080 ?
<Wh1teL0tus> yep
<Wh1teL0tus> sorry dat het zoalang duurde ben ook nog aan het opzoeken
<Wh1teL0tus> maar volgens mij activeert het 2 aparte dingen eerst de HTTP en dan het AJP
<Wh1teL0tus> hoe moet ik een .sh file instaleren
<sultan> sh naam.sh
<sultan> is een script
<sultan> eventueel sudo sh naam.sh
<Wh1teL0tus> ja maar dan moet ik nog een path opgeven of gaat hij dat zelf zoeken ?
<sultan> moet je in het script kijken
<sultan> ligt helemaal aan het script
<Wh1teL0tus> als ik dat eens on inkijken ^^
<sultan> kan altijd, als je maar weet hoe ;-)
<sultan> waar is het voor?
<sultan> wat is het?
<Wh1teL0tus> het is OpenJDK-6
<sultan> die zoekt waarschijnlijk zelf wel de juiste path's
<Wh1teL0tus> omdat ik tomcat aan het instaleren ben op mijn lamp server en op de guide zegt die dat tomcat het liefst runt met openJDK-6
<Wh1teL0tus> dus ga ik dat even instaleren
<sultan> staat die niet in de distro?
<sultan> ja kunt anders je hele systeem om zeep helpen als het niet lekker gaat...
<Wh1teL0tus> even kijken, zou niet willen dat men systeem weer om zeep is
<sultan> backup... is the magic word...
<sultan> of anders in een virtual machine doen dit soort zaken
<Wh1teL0tus> inderdaad maar lijkt me ook geinstaleerd
<Wh1teL0tus> het geen wat ik downloade is voor servers
<sultan> server is wat je nu ook hebt, alleen dan zonder gui
<Wh1teL0tus> kan ik mijn bestaande machine in een VM opnemen zodat ik niet alles helemaal opnieuw moet doen in de VM om tot mijn bestaande machine te komen ?
<sultan> bij linux is er eigenlijk geen verschil tussen een desktop en server...  de functionaliteit zit in beiden
<Wh1teL0tus> ooh oke dan moet het goed zijn
<sultan> normaal probeer je een server zonder gui op te zetten, maakt het systeem sneller... en veiliger...
<sultan> maar met een gui mag ook, niemand die daar moeilijk over zal doen.
<sultan> bij sommige distro's bestaat niet eens een server zonder gui...
<Gorash> ik heb ook gewoon een gui op mijn server
<Gorash> gewoon 10.04 desktop installed, ej stript hem en eht werkt perfect
<Wh1teL0tus> mm heb zo een voorgevoel dat die tomcat niet gaat werken
<Wh1teL0tus> hello
<trijntje> hoi Wh1teL0tus
<Dogew> hallo allemaal, ik heb wat help nodig met het opzetten van mijn  netwerk, kan iemand mij alsjeblieft helpen? :P
<trijntje> wat ben je van plan?
<Dogew> Ik?
<sultan> nee u
<sultan> ;-)
<Dogew> Ah dank u ;-)
<Dogew> ik heb een mobile broadband internet connectie (t-mobile) en ik heb mijn xbox met kabel verbonden, nu wil ik de internet verbinding van t-mobile delen met de xbox.
<Dogew> Maar het eerste probleem is al dat mijn xbox niet connect met ubuntu
<sultan> ik weet helaas niks van xbox..
<sultan> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25994/
<sultan> kijk hier eens, zijn er meer mee bezig.
<Dogew> de xbox werkt net als een pc, als ik mijn laptop aansluit via de lan kabel met mijn pc, dan wil ik ook het internet van die pc kunnen gebruiken, daar ben ik alleen nog niet aan toekomen ( en ik weet dat dat beter draadloos kan)
<trijntje> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sultan> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_you_connect_an_Xbox_360_to_a_Linux_Ubuntu_pc
<sultan> iemand die het voor elkaar heeft gekregen...
<Dogew> het lastige zit em in het t-mobile internet sticky, dat is een heel ander netwerk
<Dogew> daar is de enige ipv4 instelling: PPP
<Dogew> Maar ik zal even kijken, thx igv
<Wh1teL0tus> heb tomcat toch geinstaleerd gekregen
<Dogew> Het is gelukt, thx again xD
<Wh1teL0tus> weet er iemand het command om de status van iets te checken
<Wh1teL0tus> iets met grep
<misnix> man grep
<Wh1teL0tus> dankje
<rients> ik heb een probleem met de ubuntu installatie
<trijntje> rients, vertel
<rients> hoi trijntje, ja eerst wilde de installatie vanaf USB niet lukken 10.10, toen 10.4 geinstalleerd
<rients> dat leek te lukken alleen geen apps en geen update center etc
<rients> software center etc
<rients> hoe kan uik die herstellen? ook geen terminal trouwens!
<OerH> vreemd, ik denk dat de installatie niet goed is gegaan. heb je de iso gecontroleerd op fouten met md5sum ?
<rients> nee dat niet gedaan, maar installatie werkte wel. vreemde was dat na enkele keren 10.10 en 10.4 het in eens wel lukte met 10.4
<rients> toen de uodate naar 10.10 gedaan. installatie lukt maar mis een aantal zaken! Omdat installatie moeizaam ging zou ik liever de boel herstellen dan opnieuw proberen (wordt dan de 10e keer nml)
<trijntje> rients, wat bedoel je precies met ' geen apps en update center etc'?
<rients> mijn applications zijn helemaal leeg, kan wel iets zoeken maar niks installeren. Ook ubuntu software center ontbreekt (die bedoelde ik ipv apps)
<rients> software center is er wel maar doet niks....
<trijntje> ok, daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord
<trijntje> kan je een terminal openen?
<rients> nope ook niet, had daar al naar gezocht op het www
<rients> misschien toch een verse installatie? maar zoals gezegd loopt die ook niet lekker.. zal eens de md5sum erop los laten.
<trijntje> rients, probeer eens ctrl + alt + t
<trijntje> zit je trouwens nu op de 'kapotte' installatie of op een andere pc?
<rients> ja dat werkt!-) ik zit op de kapotte installatie (maar heb ook toegang tot een windows pc)
<rients> vanuit deze terminal zou ik dan misschien wel de update manager kunnen starten? hij liep nml vast tijdens een update!?
<trijntje> ja, typ het volgende over in de terminal
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<trijntje> (je ziet trouwens in de terminal geen sterretjes ofzo als je je wachtwoord invoert
<rients> geweldig! zal ik dit eerst proberen?
<rients> heb net geprobeert: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<trijntje> ja, opnieuw installeren kan altijd nog
<trijntje> ok, er is dus inderdaad iets fout gegaan bij de installatie
<trijntje> voer maar uit wat tussen de aanhalingstekens staat
<rients> dacht ik al. probeer het meteen.
<rients> hij is bezig!-)
<trijntje> mooi zo
<rients> trijntje super bedankt alvast. ik weet niet of ik zo de laptop uit moet zetten in verband met het herstel! maar kijk wel of je er straks nog bent!
<trijntje> rients, graag gedaan, ik hang hier nog wel even rond ;)
<rients> perfect!
<commandoline> rients: herstarten hoeft waarschijnlijk niet, tenzij er een zogenaamde kernel-update wordt geïnstalleerd. ( Dat is niet waarschijnlijk bij een reparatie zoals waar je nu mee bezig bent. )
<rients> OK, ben redelijk nieuw en onervaren met ubuntu. maar lijkt helemaal goed te komen. Ik was al opzoek naar iets als ctrl alt t maar kon die nergens vinden.. (mijn ongeduld speelt waarschijnlijk parten...)
<commandoline> ctr + alt + t is hetzelfde als dit doen in het menu: Toepassingen > Hulpmiddelen > Terminalvenster. Dan weet je dat voor de toekomst ;)
<trijntje> commandoline, als hij zn menu en toepassingen aan de praat krijgt, install was nogal misgegaan, daarom moest het met de sneltoets
<rients> ja inderdaad. ben erg gecharmeerd van de 10.4 maar 10.10 ziet er nog mooier uit!
<rients> trijntje en commandoline het gaat de goede kant uit! Ubuntu software center werkt inmiddels!
<trijntje> cool :)
<trijntje> rients, is de terminal nog steeds bezig?
<rients> ja en de ventilator ook! minder cool dus!
<OerH> beter voluit draaien dan stilstaan. dit word overigens gewoon door de bios aangestuurd.
<rients> ja ja, was een geintje! ben niet helemaal een leek!-)
<OerH> 'hij is zo lekker stil' baard me meer zorgen :P
<rients> haha
<rients> hij lijkt klaar! ga hem herstarten en kijken of hij (niet) vast loopt. Daarna de hond. Allemaal super bedankt voor de geweldige suport. klasse daar kan windows een puntje aanzuigen! BEDANKT ALLEMAAL
<OerH> :-)
<trijntje> ha, rients is niet teruggekomen, dus het zal wel werken :D
<Gorash> damn ctrl-alt-t
<Gorash> love it
<OerH> jups
<Gorash> ik heb altijd 30 van die schermen openstaan
<Gorash> (ik ben nogal verstrooid)
<OerH> ik vind Yakuake ook geniaal, hit F12 en je hebt terminal
<OerH> komt uit je balk schuiven
<Gorash> vet :)
<trijntje> terminal zelf kent ook tabbladen
<trijntje> die gebruik ik altijd
<OerH> maar elk tab is een eigen proces, als je dan uname -a doet met 2 tabs open, heb je 3 users
<lonki> dat is iets dat ik nog eens moet regelen hier, heb een apple alu tb
<lonki> en blijkbaar neemt die niet zomaar dat soort dingen aan
<trijntje> OerH, who bedoel je ;)
 * JanC heeft gewoon dezelfde terminal op alle "virtuele desktops" staan  :P
<trijntje> maar das toch niet zo'n probleem? ik let daar toch nooit op
<lonki> JanC, ik ben blij dat ik na een paar jaar osx gewoon weer follow focus heb en gooi vaak alles net onder/naast elkaar en laat dat overlappen
<trijntje> maar wat als je meerdere dingen in de terminal tegelijk wilt doen :P
<OerH> het lijkt me ook geen probleem, maar de eerste keer dat ik dat zag, zat ik wel even te denken ..
<lonki> vim kent split :-)
<trijntje> ook heel erg handig ja
<lonki> zelfs grafische editors die ik gebruikte in het begin kennen dat, Nedit
<JanC> ik heb één gnome-terminal die op alle virtuele desktops zichtbaar is, en daarbinnen een byobu-sessie  ;)
<lonki> wat is een byobu sessie?
<JanC> dus meerder dingen tegelijk doen is geen probleem
<JanC> lonki: byobu is een wrapper/uitgebreide config voor screen
<lonki> ah, ok
<trijntje> dus iedereen gebruikt wat anders maar doet hetzelfde
<lonki> dat is typisch unix
<rork> en 't bevalt iedereen uitstekend :)
<lonki> ik moet vaak nog gewoon met vi werken
<lonki> oude nix doosjes
<JanC> lonki: ik hoop dat die oude nix doosjes op z'n minst iets als screen of tmux hebben?
<lonki> JanC, neu, gewoon via putty of een andere term benaderen
<lonki> vaak over vpn, citrix, etc..
<JanC> ik heb het niet over client side maar op de server
<lonki> ow, ook niet
 * lonki roept tru64 enzo
<JanC> een TTY die verdwijnt als je connectie even wegvalt is eng...  :-/
<lonki> nohup
<JanC> dan nog, ben je blind
<JanC> ik wil wel weten of een update gelukt is en zo  :P
<lonki> ach, in 10 jaar maar 1 keer meegemaakt dat iets niet werkte
<lonki> dan log ik wel weer in :-)
<JanC> als je weer inlogt zie je de foutmeldingen niet meer
<lonki> jawel hoor, als je commando's maar goed wegschrijft, niet alleen op de tty laat komen
<JanC> dan moet je van elk simpel commando ingewikkelde commandlines met tee gaan zitten maken
<JanC> terwijl het zo simpel is met screen/tmux/...
<ujjain> Hoi, hoe weet ik de grootte van mijn moederbord? :p
<ujjain> micro-atx, normal, etc, vorige moederbord pastte niet, het is best kleine tower.
<JanC> ujjain: gebruik een meetlat
<ujjain> Ja, zoń antwoord had ik verwacht :p
<JanC> de moederbord-formaten staan gedocumenteerd op wikipedia en zo
<lonki> JanC, nee hoor, ik heb nogal eens jobs die wel negen uur duren, die start ik op en kijk na acht uur met een paar grep commando's in de logs, die zijn dan vaak al bijna een Gb
<lonki> JanC, en vervolgens comprimeer ik de meuk, haal het over en kijk alles na
<OerH> ujjain, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX-Format
<ujjain> ah, dankje! :)
<JanC> lonki: dan nog moet je je commando logs laten schrijven en zo
<OerH> micro flex mini nano pico en E-ATX
<lonki> JanC, mijn klanten betalen mij niet om een paar gig op de tty te bekijken hoor
<JanC> lonki: het gaat niet enkel om een paar gig, elk commando kan onderbroken worden of fout aflopen
<lonki> sterker nog, de scrollback gaat zelden zo ver terug :-)
<lonki> JanC, ow, de jobs die dan runnen doen het zelden zo dat ze afbreken
<JanC> voor een job met een gig aan output heb je meestal wel logs uiteraard
<JanC> ik heb het ook over dingen als een simpele 'cp' of whatever
<lonki> JanC, op kritieke punten laten we jobs stoppen, kijken het na en starten de volgende op
<ujjain> presteren Green schijven eigenlijk redelijk? ¨variable rpm¨ dus
<ujjain> Bij gebrek aan spinpoint op voorraad, lijkt me de ¨Western digital Harde Schijf                               1TB Caviar Green¨ een interessante keuze
<OerH> lees testen, phoronics of hardwareinfo ofoz
<Gorash> ujain, ik heb net een WD caviar black edition gekocht
<Gorash> 1TB, doet het prima !
<ujjain> ah ok
<ujjain> maar black is dat ook 1 met variable rotation?
<OerH> dat hebben alle schijven, dacht ik.
<ujjain> nee hoor, spinpoint e.d. niet.
<ujjain> tenminste, zo worden die niet vermeld
<OerH> ik dacht dat alle HD's spindown deden tot 40% ofzo
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-09
<exalt> hoeveel geheuge moet ik mijn VM geven ?
<OerH> als het kan 1 gb, en de host min 512
<sultan> ligt eraan wat je in je vm wilt draaien
<sultan> xp werkt al lekker met 192MB
<sultan> maar meer is altijd soepeler... mits je host dat beschikbaar heeft natuurlijk
<Gorash> iemand hiero!?
<OerH> waar ?
<Gorash> hier! :)
<Gorash> ik zit met probleempje, heb een nfs mount op mijn server (WWW dir)
<Gorash> en gewoon nff R/W gedaan, maar alle files die ik nu vanaf een client maak krijgen verkeerde rechten mee :(    dat kan ik toch met umask oplossen of denk ik nu verkeerd?
<OerH> oei durf ik zo niet te zeggen :(
<Gorash> ja dit si altijd zo'n gekloot en heb dit nooit echt goed uitgezocht
<jk> Gorash: rechten of users?
<jk> en nfs3 of nfs4?
<Gorash> laat me ff snel checken
<Gorash> nfs4
<Gorash> en de rechten van de map staan verkeerd (user some ook trouwens)
<jk> die rechten zijn idd afhankelijk van umask
<Gorash> standaard moet het eingelijk worden 755 en 664 (map / bestanden)
<jk> oei, niet 644 voor bestanden?
<Gorash> oeps, ja natuurlijk :D
<jk> ah pjoe, want je kunt maar 1 umask instellen ;-)
<Gorash> find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;	  < die run ik altijd
<jk> die moet 0022 zijn
<Gorash> ik ga het even toevoegen!
<jk> de user is gewoon de user waarmee het bestand wordt aangemaakt, tenzij je geen idmapd draait, dan pakt ie een of andere standaard user
<Gorash> probleem is, sommmige scripts (bv gd resize) gaan vanuit apache
<jk> maar wordt een bestand door je webserver (apache?) aangemaakt, dan krijgt dat bestand dus standaard ook de apache user als owner
<Gorash> ja inderdaad!
<Gorash> hoe kan ik dat verhelpen!? ik zag laatst dus dat dit op een hoster (flexwebhosting.nl) ook het geval is
<Gorash> daar moet ik ook met de hand de user veranderen! (en het is professionele hosting!)
<jk> je zou iets als suexec kunnen overwegen
<Gorash> ahh ik zie het
<Gorash> damn altijd handig om even te vragen! erg bedankt
<jk> ik gebruik zelf meestal nginx icm fastcgi
<UndiFineD> jk, geen sites die problemen hebben met nginx ?
<jk> UndiFineD: :-S de webserver software maakt niet uit voor de browser, die maalt alleen om de uitgepoepte html code
<UndiFineD> ik ga het eens uitproberen :) al veel goeds over gelezen
<Gorash> jk: ik heb 'umask 0022' toegevoegd aan /etc/apache2/envvars
<jk> mja het verschil in geheugengebruik en performance is best wel enorm.
<Gorash> eens kijken of het werkt
<renrene> hallo allemaal
<Gorash> vroeger heb ik welleens chmod -R 777 / gedaan, maar lijkt me niet verstandig als je aan het net hangt :P
<Gorash> hoi
<renrene> even een kort vraagje ik draai een dual boot ubuntu 10.04/windows 7
<renrene> is het zinvol om te upgraden naar 10.10?
<sultan> nee
<renrene> weinig nieuws onder de zon?
<sultan> heeft geen echte voordelen...
<sultan> en is nog wat buggy...
<sultan> zo werkt b.v. mijn intel netwerkkaart niet, en nog een paar vervelende zaken...
<renrene> ja? komt er snel weer een nieuwe relase?
<Gorash> ik zou lekker op 10.04 blijven... is ook LTS
<sultan> dagelijk ;-)
<sultan> s
<Gorash> ik moet wel zeggen dat 10.04 hier echt buggy draait
<OerH> 11.04 alpha 1 is ook uit
<Gorash> ik heb continue gekloot met dbus :(
<renrene> hmm ik twijfel nu even upgraden of niet
<sultan> niet doen dus
<UndiFineD> ik sppeel heerlijk met 10.10
<Gorash> welke nieuwe features zou je willen hebben?
<renrene> ik twijfel namelijk even of mijn software nu wel lekker werkt
<Gorash> 10.04 heeft alles wat je moet hebben
<renrene> aangezien ik handmatig heb zitten prutsen met installeren
<renrene> heb ik het idee dat opencv nog niet helemaal 100% is
<Gorash> ik denk niet dat upgraden daar verbetering in zal brengen....
<renrene> wel een fresh intall
<renrene> is een nieuwe install eigenlijk lastig?
<sultan> nee, heel simpel...
<Gorash> gewoon unetbootin downloaden en een USB stick
<renrene> ik heb hem al gebrand
<renrene> ik zit met vragen als...moet ik partities weg gooien, hoe hou ik windows intact (de bootloader)
<sultan> voor iemand die weet wat hij doet.... is het zelfs heel eenvoudig om de oude instellingen te bewaren
<Gorash> maak je install aan > klik op ok, en 5 mins later ben je bezig
<renrene> ik ben alleen bang dat windows niet meer zal starten
<renrene> dat zouden jullie wel willen :)
<Gorash> ja je bootloader moet je intact houden natuurlijk, maar ook al lukt dat niet kun je eenvouding met een commando achteraf je bootloader opnieuw instellen
<Gorash> tenminste.. hier ging dat toen vrij makkelijk
<renrene> maar wat moet ik weggooien?
<renrene> partities?
<Gorash> als je dat moet vragebn... ;)
<Gorash> check je partities met gparted en schrijf even alles op
<renrene> nee maar ik bedoel
<renrene> kijk windows is simpel
<renrene> wil je windows opnieuw installeren
<renrene> dan formatteer je de partitie
<renrene> en hop weer erop
<sultan> wat je simpel noemt...
<sultan> driver cd's zoeken en installeren...
<renrene> tegenwoordig pakt alles automatische
<Gorash> ik vind de installatie van linux makkelijker zelf.. je moet gewoon zorgen dat je je windows partitie niet weggooit!
<renrene> alles werkte out of the box
<renrene> ik moet nog steeds naar windows schakelen om te printen :)
<sultan> heb je geluk, is mij nog nooit overkomen
<Gorash> dus even schijfgereedschap openen, en kijken welke ntfs / fat is
<sultan> bij xp dan...
<renrene> daarom mag hij niet stuk gaan :)
<renrene> xp is levensgevaarlijk
<renrene> de support stopt hé
<renrene> over 1 jaartje al
<renrene> alleen ubuntu maakt allemaal vreemde partities aan
<renrene> moeten die allemaal weg?
<Gorash> ik heb hier BV > 106GB NTFS > partitieparameters: opstartbaar (/dev/sda1)
<Gorash> moet je vanaf blijven ;)
<renrene> dat snap ik maar wat doe je met al dei linux partiteis?
<Gorash> wegflikkeren, of gewoon gebruiken weer
<OerH> bij hergebruik 'format' aanvinken
<Gorash> je kan ook als je even wilt proberen vanaf een usb drive starten!?
<Gorash> ik heb hier een WD portable schijf met een linux installatie, altijd handig als mensen een virus hebben en ik wat moet fixen
<Gorash> gewoon aan de usb hangen en hij boot een werkend systeem op!
<renrene> ubuntu heeft 2 partities
<renrene> een voor het system en een voor eht wisselbestand
<renrene> als ik die formatteer en dara opnieuw op installeer dan regelt grub verder alles automatiche met de bootloader?
<Gorash> als het goed is wel, kan je niks garanderen :P
<sultan> als je het goed doet wel...
<renrene> snap ik : )
<sultan> als je niet precies weet wat je doet, zou ik er toch eerst even over nadenken... nalezen en eventueel een backup maken voordat je eraan begint
<renrene> zoveel staat er niet op
<Alex___> Hoi, poort 7777 is geblokkeerd
<Alex___> Weet iemand een goede proxy?
<sultan> weet je wel wat een proxy is ?
<OerH> je eigen poort 7777  ?
<OerH> neem dan contact op met de systeembeheerder.
<renrene> weet iemand of deze driver makkelijk te instllaren is http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010462.asp ?
<renrene> het is namelijk een andere installer dan een debian installer
<OerH> canon ..
<renrene> ..goed merk :)
<OerH> geen goed merk, voor Linux, belabberde ondersteuning.
<sultan> ik heb er verschillende in gebruik, zonder problemen
<renrene> we leven in een windows wereld  :)
<renrene> get used to it :)
<sultan> allemaal out-of-the-box
<renrene> maar ik d8 misschien is er iemand die zegt het is easy :)
<sultan> out-of-the-box is easy meneer.. maar misschien niet in de windowswereld
<OerH> 27 mb drivertje ..
<renrene> misschien alsi k de nieuwe ubuntu neem dat het dan wel out of the box werkt
<renrene> kleine driver hé
<sultan> welke printer is het?
<renrene> mf-4660
<renrene> pl
<renrene> of vindt je het groot oer?
<sultan> kijk eerst even hier: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<renrene> ken ik al
<renrene> daar stond hij niet bij
<sultan> nog beter..
<OerH> als de driver niet bij cups geleverd word, standaard, maakt een andere versie niets uit.
<sultan> dan heb je een waarschijnlijk al een probleem...
<Alex___> Poort 7777 is geblokkeerd in me router
<Alex___> Als ik nu via een proxy verbinding maak (poort 80) en die dan weer met poort 7777
<sultan> ja en... dan gooi je hem open
<Alex___> Zou het moeten lukken toch?
<OerH> ah rpm,
<OerH> tja
<Alex___> De systeembeheerder werkt deze wee kniet.
<renrene> ik zag wel rpm converteras
<OerH> voor redhat installer rpm heb je een ander progje nodig ..
<sultan> en dan denk je dat meen proxy op te lossen?  ga eerst eens wat docs lezen Alex___
<sultan> drivers converteren is niet echt de beste manier.
<renrene> goed dat ik het dan ff vraag :)
<renrene> dat had ik bijna gedaan
<sultan> mijn dochter heeft de mp620, daar heb ik turboprint voor gebruikt om aan de praat te krijgen
<sultan> turboprint.de
<renrene> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-rpm-files-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<sultan> gebruik ik nu zelf ook voor al mijn printers...
<renrene> dit wou ik gaan doen?
<renrene> heb je dat gekocht?
<sultan> ja
<Alex___> sultan: ik maak verbinding met de proxy via poort 80, en de proxy maakt dan weer verbinding met de site die ik wil bezoeken via poort 7777
<sultan> maar ik zie dat de 4660 er niet bij staan, dus heb je ook niks aan
<renrene> hmm ik denk dat ik beter canon even kan mailen
<renrene> ze bieden een driver aan in rpm voor ubuntu
<sultan> of debian gaan gebruiken ;-)
<sultan> o maar dan kun je die gewoon omzetten... als hij voor ubuntu is geen probleem
<sultan> ik dacht dat hij specifiek voor debian was...
<OerH> ik zie geen mf4660 > http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Canon
<Alex___> sultan: ik maak verbinding met de proxy via poort 80, en de proxy maakt dan weer verbinding met de site die ik wil bezoeken via poort 7777
<renrene> klopt ik had al gekeken
<renrene> ubuntu is geen debian/
<sultan> wel gebaseerd op debian
<renrene> ja dat d8 ik al
<renrene> ik had eerder een deb installer
<sultan> bijna alles van debian kun je zo gebruiken, bij drivers is het wel even oppassen
<renrene> dus de rpm voncerteren met alien naar deb en installeren?
<sultan> yep
<renrene> plug and pray :)
<sultan> dat zou moeten kunnen werken, ik kreeg het bij mijn dochters printer echter niet lekker aan de praat..
<renrene> en scanner?
<renrene> n
<sultan> toen heb ik dat turboprint gebruikt... en toen was het opgelost.
<sultan> overigens was dat in 9.04... vanaf 10.04 werkt alles voor de mp620 ook zonder turboprint.
<renrene> het debian women project lol
<sultan> echter turboprint heeft wel wat voordelen... je zit bv het inktlevel
<sultan> die zijn er ook... niet alleen mooi, maar ook slim ;-)
<renrene> haha echt?
<sultan> niet allemaal ;-)
<OerH> hoezo is ubuntu geen debian ?
<sultan> zijn er ook met een bootie.....
<renrene> bestaan er vrouwen die weten dat ubuntu niet iets is dat je kan eten?
<sultan> voor zover ik weet is mijn dochter ook een vrouw....
<sultan> maar die gebruikt al computers vanaf dat ze kon lopen ;-)
<sultan> ze is nu 27....
<renrene> grappig even oud als mij :)
<sultan> en linux ook al meer dan 10 jaar.
<renrene> maar jij hebt ubuntu er met de paplepel ingegeoten?
<Alex___> ik ook sultan
<Alex___> ook al ouder dan 10 jaar
<renrene> gebruikt ze ook wel windows?
<renrene> als ik mijn persoonelijke map pak dan heb ik volgens mij alles al veilig toch\?
<sultan> alleen op haar werk... maar liever linux
<renrene> hmmm toch zijn er denk ik erg weinig vrouwen die overstappen
<Alex___> renrene: alleen geinstalleerde programma's niet
<renrene> sowieso zijn veel mensend niet zo voor overstappen
<Alex___> renrene: wel je persoonlijke voorkeuren en je documenten
<renrene> een computer is tegenwoordig als een tv geworden
<Alex___> ik vindt van niet
<renrene> mensen willen op de knop drukken en poef aan :)
<Alex___> lol
<Alex___> van mij hoeft dat niet
<renrene> als ik bij een klant begin over iso's branden dan rennen ze hard weg
<Alex___> windows is zo sloom als wat
<renrene> en als het een vrouw is rennen ze 2 x zo hard weg :)
<Alex___> ubuntu staat binnen 10 sec ana ofzo
<Alex___> aan *
<renrene> de fout die ubuntu maakt is dat het niet standaard bij computers wordt geleverd
<renrene> like windows en mac os
<Alex___> ik merk dat mac os ook vrij bekend is
<Alex___> omdat het 'geforceerd' op computers voorgeinstalleerd wordt
<OerH> ga liever klagen bij canon over drivers :P
<Alex___> OerH: hier ben ik ook niet zo over te spreken
<Alex___> printen wel, maar scannen niet
<OerH> gewoon andere printer kopen, Alex___
<Wh1teL0tus> hello
<Alex___> Scanner OerH
<Alex___> hello Wh1teL0tus
<Alex___> een belg
<Wh1teL0tus> ja ^^
<Alex___> toch?
<Wh1teL0tus> komt hier weinig voor ?
<Alex___> http://chat.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Alex___> bestaat er geen http://chat.ubuntu-be.org/
<Alex___> ?
<OerH> schokkend voor alex, Wh1teL0tus
<Alex___> lol
<Alex___> wie kan me helpen met mijn probleem?
<Alex___> ik kan niet inloggen op me server nu :l
<OerH> je systeembeheerder kan je helpen, alex, proxy is geen oplossing
<Wh1teL0tus> ik zou het niet weten maar hier in belgie is linux niet zo veel besproken, ik denk dat dit meer in nederland besproken wordt
<renrene> ik ga binnen gaan de schone install
<renrene> byebye
<OerH> Wh1teL0tus, ik geloof dat er in belgië meer steunpunten zijn dan nl
<OerH> grinnik
<Wh1teL0tus> echt ?
<OerH> http://map.ubuntu-be.org/ <> http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Wh1teL0tus> zo doen de belegen dat => http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/ [nl]
<Wh1teL0tus> ze halen de documentatie van de nl website
<OerH> de nl website is een combi voor nederlands-taligen.
<Wh1teL0tus> inderdaad
<Wh1teL0tus> mij maakt het niets uit of ik nu op een nl website zit of  be , als het maar mogelijk is om informatie te winnen
<Wh1teL0tus> lol bij de belgiesche steunpunten staat een frater Vincent van Averbode , ik denk dat ik hem ken
<Wh1teL0tus> heb ik al verteld dat ik gisteren tomcat aan de praat kreeg
<OerH> ja, gelezen.
<OerH> knap hoor ..
<Wh1teL0tus> maar ik weet niet of hij het wel helemaal doet
<OerH> misschien zou je je ervaring kunnen opschrijven.
<OerH> ow
<Wh1teL0tus> in de init.d map staat een file tomcat6 maar betekent dat dit dan wordt opgestart bij het opstarten van de computer of niet ? want in sommige guides moet je nog zelf een batch file maken voor het automatich opstarten
<OerH> ja
<Wh1teL0tus> oke
<OerH> Init scripts are the scripts located in /etc/init.d. These scripts are part of the bootup sequence of Ubuntu
<OerH> er zijn ook scripts voor afsluiten, die horen ergens anders
<Wh1teL0tus> oke
<OerH> voorbeeld is een backup scriptje
<OerH> deze komt dan in /etc/rc6.d geloof ik
<Wh1teL0tus> hoeveel jaar werk jij al met linux ?
<OerH> 2 ofzoiets
<OerH> ik hang veel hier, en #Ubuntu
<Wh1teL0tus> daardoor dat je zoveel weet ?
<OerH> het is wel dé plaats om veel te leren, via anderen en hun vragen.
<Wh1teL0tus> ja maar ik denk dat je dan ook al een redelijk goede voorkennis moet hebben om te weten waarover ze bezig zijn
<Wh1teL0tus> soms al ik mensen hier zie praten zou ik nog niet kunnen zeggen waarover ze bezig zijn
<OerH> tja, je moet ergens beginnen.
<OerH> in het begin, klikte ik elke link, en google ik op elk probleem.
<OerH> en je word handig in de juiste woorden gebruiken met zoeken
<OerH> bv. 10.04 of 2010 in je zoeken helpt enorm, met oude info filteren
<Alex___> tomcaT?
<jk> en sommige mensen verwarren irc met google
<OerH> ja, je word geacht eerst zelf onderzoek te doen, manual lezen enzo ..
<Alex___> ik zoek op internet:  	 Tomcat
<Alex___> wat krijg ik als eerste resultaat:  	 TomCat cover band uit Antwerpen, Vlaanderen - Home
<Alex___> en als tweede:  	 partyflock artiest: Tomcat
<Alex___> 3e resultaat: Fabricator of trussing, roof systems, and lighting support. www.tomcatglobal.com
<Alex___> 4e resultaat:  	 Grumman F-14 Tomcat
<OerH> zoeken met ubunu ...
<OerH>  +t
<Alex___> ubuntu tomcat
<Alex___>  	 Bekijk profiel van tomcat forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?action=profile;u=12257
<Alex___>  	 ubuntu | Tag | Core | Tweakers.net Archieven              www.tweakers.net/archieven/tag/ubuntu
<Alex___>  	 Prachtige recensie : Digiplace                            www.digiplace.nl/2009/02/06/prachtige-recensie/
<Alex___>  	 Evalentis ontwikkelt en host ColdFusion webapplicaties en websites
<Alex___>  	 Super GEWELDIG!!!
<Alex___>    	 tomcat - Documentation Ubuntu Francophone                   doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tomcat
<OerH> ajb niet hier plakken
<Alex___>    	 Super GEWELDIG!!!                  forum.ubuntu-nl.org/topic/21686
<Alex___> die resultaten krijg ik
<jk> Alex___: de eerste link is 'Installing Tomcat 6 on Ubuntu - How-To Geek' die uitlegt dat tomcat een servlet container is
<OerH> plak maar in offtoipic ofzo
<Alex___> nee
<Alex___> die krijg ik niet
<Alex___> ah hier helemaal onder aan:  	 Apache Tomcat                                             https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<jk> en als je zoekt op tomcat6? :)
<Alex___> ubuntu tomcat6 ?
<jk> want dat is waar Wh1teL0tus het over had :-P
<jk> nee, gewoon tomcat6 kan ook wel
<Alex___> ok tomcat6
<jk> maar ik hoef de resultaten niet in dit kanaal te zien
<jk> :P
<Alex___>  	 Apache Tomcat - Apache Tomcat 6 Downloads                       tomcat.apache.org/download-60.cgi
<jk> ruk
<jk> my bad
<jk> :P
<jk> Alex___: magoe, da's wel een pagina waar je verder mee zou moeten komen
<Alex___> magoe?
<Alex___> brb
<jk> maar goed
<jk> zucht
 * OerH zet er 1 op negeer
<Gorash> iemand een idee waar ik makkelijk netwerk settings (iptables!?) kan vinden. Begrijp het niet zo, mijn 'server' weigert inneens al het verkeer vanaf internet, lokaal mag ik wel alles doen
<Gorash> heb geen settings veranderd, gister werkte alles nog naar behoren
<OerH> je bedoelt /etc/network/interfaces ? of iptables zelf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<OerH> als je lokaal wel alles kan doen, dan is het een router problem
<Gorash> paradoxical@Enigma:~$ ftp 95.97.89.107
<Gorash> ftp: connect: Connection refused
<Gorash> hmm ik heb wel een idee nu, mijn ip zal wel veranderd zijn
<Gorash> !
<OerH> altijd een vast ip, als je services aanbied
<OerH> krijg hier timeout
<Gorash> nee is het niet zo te zien
<Gorash> lokaal staat hij nog steeds op 192.168.1.2
<Gorash> 	5	FTP	21	21	192.168.1.2
<Gorash> en de forward staat ook nog netjes aan hmz
<OerH> en het is geen sFtp ..
<Gorash> nee, http werkt ook niet meer
<Gorash> gisteravond om ~01:00 ging het inneens offline, ik dacht eerst dat mijn statische ip van chello veranderd was, maar dat is het ook niet!
<OerH> ik heb dat eerder meegemaakt, met telford, die gooide elke week 1 sec de lijn dood. ik denk om servers te plagen.
<Gorash> Oer, krijg je hier output: http://95.97.89.107
<Gorash> hmm zou zomaar kunnen dat het dat is
<OerH> duurt lang ...
<OerH> timeout
<Gorash> zucht, ik wil werken ipv problemen oplossen
<Gorash> sinds reinstall server het een na het andere bah!
<Gorash> ik zal mijn router eens aan en uitzetten
<Gorash> wedden dat dat werkt? :P
<OerH> ja
<OerH> waar wedden we om ?
<OerH> http://95.97.89.107/kfc.gif
<OerH> ( onzichtbaar, maar goed )
<OerH> dat dacht ik al ..
<renrene> terug met een nieuwe ubuntu :)
<UndiFineD> werkt alles nu beter ? geen handmatig geklooi ?
<renrene> veel beter
<renrene> een dag en nacht verschil :)
<renrene> dit had ik weken eerder moeten doen
<renrene> dat had me dagen frustratie bespaard
<UndiFineD> :)
<renrene> in een x out of the box
<renrene> open cv werkt :)
<renrene> libaries erop een gaan
<renrene> zo hoort het :)
<renrene> de printer is ook gevonden
<Gorash> welke versie!?
<Gorash> 10.10?
<renrene> ja de laatste
<renrene> alleen de printer installeert niet
<renrene> doordat er geen driver is
<renrene> wat alleen erg lastig blijft tijdens de installatie is het feit dat hij vraagt om een aankoppelingspunt en dan kan je uit veel mogelijkheden kiezen (ik heb nu maar / genomen) en dat hij een partitie voor wisselbestand wil hebben maar verder geen suggestie dit voor partitiegrootte. het zou handig zijn als deze informatie tijdens de installatie aanwezig is/
<renrene> ik zit te denken misschien kan ik een driver van een ander model kiezen
<renrene> het lijkt aardig standaard: This printer driver provides printing functions for UFRII-enabled Canon printers
<UndiFineD> als een workaround op een livecd heb ik wel eens moeten printen via nc (cli)
<renrene> de printer slaat op hol
<renrene> mag je een laser zomaar uitzetten tijdens het printen?
<renrene> snel graag
<renrene> hij eet al het papier op
<UndiFineD> tuurlijk
<renrene> ik heb het al gefixed door het papier eruit te halen : )
<JanC> renrene: wordt enkel gevraagd als je voor "geavanceerde partitionering" kiest toch?
<renrene> ja maar dat moet wel toch als je zelf een partitie wilt kiezen/
<renrene> ik wil iig niet dat hij aan mijn windows part. gaat ziten
<JanC> uhu
<renrene> hij print
<renrene> alleen lege velletjes
<renrene> non stop
<renrene> duplex
<renrene> lol : )
<renrene> got to go
<Alex_____> hoi
<Alex_____> ik heb een probleempje
<Alex_____> ik heb shared hosting, met een reseller account, alleen ik kan geen bestanden uploaden naar de server
<Alex_____> Mijn client is filezilla (ftp, windows) en de server is linux
<Alex_____> Antwoord:	550 Can't create directory: No space left on device
<Alex_____> Antwoord:	553 Disk full - please upload later Fout:	  Fatale bestandsoverdrachtsfout
<jelmer> Alex_____: lijkt erop dat de schijf daar vol is (of misschien is je quota bereikt?)
<rork> Alex_____: http://translate.google.com/#en|nl|Antwoord%3A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20550%20Can%27t%20create%20directory%3A%20No%20space%20left%20on%20device%0AAntwoord%3A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20553%20Disk%20full%20-%20please%20upload%20later%20Fout%3A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20Fatale%20bestandsoverdrachtsfout
<Alex_____> nee quota is niet bereikt
<Alex_____> heb er nog niks op staan
<Alex_____> heb 512 mb opslag
<Alex_____> en het bestand dat ik probeer te uploaden is 220 kB groot
<Alex_____> Daarom vondt ik het ook zo rara
<Alex_____> raar *
<rork> wikipedia geeft andere return codes :S 550 Requested action not taken. File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)., 553 Requested action not taken. File name not allowed.
<rork> dus mogelijk geen rechten om een directory aan te maken waarna je het volgende bestand niet kunt uploaden
<Alex_____> directory maken via control panel lukt wel
<Alex_____> maar niet via ftp
<jk> bel customer support van je account...
<Padje> iemand daar om te helpen?
<Alex_____> die is er niet
<Alex_____> ik krijg hosting van een vriend
<Padje> ik
<Padje> h
<Padje> ik heb ubuntu desktop lopen nu , ik volg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex_ze3V8xNA en zit vast. Die kerel doet chmod 7 in de terminal , als ik da doe werkt da nie zoals bij hem
<Padje> rond de 5e minuut
<OerH> wat is de volledige opdracht die hij geeft ?
<Padje> wel
<Padje> ik moet van steampowered.com een file downloade , namelijk hldsupdatetool.bin
<Padje> die heb ik
<Padje> die zit ook in een map
<Padje> in werk nu in die map , heb ls gedaan en staat erin
<Padje> en dan doet gij gewoon "chmod 7" en moet de Lincence dinge toezeggen
<rork> Padje: gebruik chmod u+x <filename>
<rork> dan ./filename
<Padje> dus : chmod u+x ./hldsupdatetool.bin ?
<rork> ja
<Padje> gebeurt niks zichtbaars
<Padje> maar het is nu wel groen als ik ls doe
<Padje> het bestand e
<rork> nee, maar nu kun je de file uitvoeren
<Padje> azo :) ok
<rork> dus ./hldsupdatetool.bin werkt
<Padje> en voor wat dienen die u en x?
<Alex_____> executable
<Padje> ok :)
<Padje> ty
<Padje> voor zo'n dingen heb je toch wel sneller hulp bij linux dingen dan bij MS e
<rork> u = user, degene die de rechten krijgt (g = group, o = other), + = rechten geven (- = rechten nemen), x = execute (r = read, w = write) om compleet te zijn
<Padje> good to know :) ty rork
<rork> Alex_____: check je ftp instellingen, misschien heb je geen rechten om een directory aan te maken
<Padje> mh
<Padje> is er een ftp toegang? ik heb ssh dinge geinstallt
<Padje> bv. ip en dan mijn inlog gegevens
<Padje> werkt da?
<rork> kun je iets duidelijker zijn?
<Padje> wel
<Padje> ik zit nu op mijn laptop met filezilla (Windows7)
<Padje> ik heb op mijn andere laptop , evenwaardig qua geheugen en processor ernaast staan waarop ubuntu 10.10 staat
<Padje> daar heb ik dus mijn server ook op gezet
<Padje> ik heb normaal openssh-server eropstaan
<Padje> en ik zou nu graag ook een ftp toegang hebben ,want op de W7 laptop staan files die op de andere moeten
<Padje> heb geprobeert met mijn ip en dan met mijn inlog gegevens maar dat lukt dus niet
<rork> ssh bied wel mogelijkheden tot filetransfer via het sftp protocol, ik weet niet of filezilla dat ondersteund. Alternatieven zijn een ftp server installeren (b.v. vsftp) or windows shares via samba
<Padje> in da filmke op YT stond het met vsftpd
<rork> vsftpd is de juiste naam idd, je kunt het installeren via `sudo apt-get install vsftpd` of andere package managers
<Padje> ok da heb ik
<Padje> en dan zou da moete lukke met ip en inlog gegevens?
<rork> dat denk ik wel
<Padje> ok :)
<Padje> desnoods doe ik het met usb stick e ja
<Padje> ik host voor mezelf dus whatever
<rork> sneakernet werkt nog prima lol
<rork> ach, 't is ook een kwestie van rustig aan beginnen, eerst was 't bij mij ook met de usb-stick, toen ftp, ssh en recent heb ik windows shares/samba maar eens opgezet
<Padje> hehe
<Padje> werkt dat zoals windows naar windows?
<Padje> dus gewoon dat ge inlog gegevens geeft en da ge dan kunt inloggen in de mappen van de andere pc
<rork> ja, gewoon via "Mijn netwerk locaties" of "smb//" in ubuntu
<rork> alleen instellen is (op kubuntu 10.04) iets minder makkelijk
<rork> ff een bakje koffie halen
<Padje> ubuntu 10
<Padje> .10 here
<Padje> koffie houdt de moed erbovenop
<inrichter> hoi
<inrichter> ik heb een vraagje
<inrichter> binnekort moet ik een ubuntu pc inricte voor een gezin
<inrichter> dus wat moet er gebeuren voor de jongen moet het mac  stijl dat kan ik met mac4lin
<inrichter> voor het meisje moeilijker zij wil ubuntu roos
<inrichter> en dan wil ik ouderlijk toezicht en educatieve dingen
<inrichter> ook toevoegen
<inrichter> hoe doe ik dat roos weet iemand da
<inrichter> heeft iemand ervaring met ubuntu in roos zetten ?
<Padje> kan het zijn dat ubuntu iets blokeerd waardoor dat ik mijn server niet kan opstarten?
<rork> Padje: of er treed een fout op bij het opstarten van de server, wat probeer je precies te doen?
<inrichter> ben niet zoen krak in servers
<OerH> ubuntu in roos, wat is dat inrichter
<inrichter> dus je kan bv ubuntu inrichte naar mac
<inrichter> maar dat meisje wil perse roze ubuntu
<inrichter> een meisjes ubuntu
<OerH> ah, nou, maak je toch alles rose ?
<inrichter> ja euhm hoe doe je dat
<OerH> systeem > voorkeuren > uiterlijk
<inrichter> ja
<rork> Wellicht is er ergens een goede skin te vinden
<inrichter> heb al rondgezocht
<Padje> gameserver opstarten
<Padje> ik denk dat het aan mijn router ligt
<Padje> ff de kabel VOOR de router steken
<inrichter> oer wat dan
<OerH> heb je uiterlijk open ?
<inrichter> ja hoor
<inrichter> heb eve terug op standaard uiterlijk gezet
<OerH> daar zie je allerlei tabs, met thema's die ge ook zelf kan aanpassen
<inrichter> zal is proberen
<inrichter> ah daar staan kleure
<inrichter> ah men vensters zijn al roos
<inrichter> en hoe doe ik boveste balk en onderste balk
<OerH> op panel > eigenschappen, en daar zit ook een heel menu onder
<inrichter> ah ik zie het
<inrichter> dankje oer
<OerH> op panel > rrechter muis > eigenschappen
<OerH> succes :-)
<inrichter> dankje
<inrichter> je hebt men zoon dacht ik hier al geholpen met vanalles
<Padje> geen verschil
<OerH> als we het goed uitleggen, dan geeft ge het goed door :-)
<inrichter> yup door hem heb ik  ubuntu lere kenne ik moet nu weg
<rork> Padje: Wat heb je gedaan om de server te starten?
<Padje> wat bedoel rork?
<rork> Heb je een commando ingegeven om de server te starten? En zo ja welke?
<Padje> in de readme file staat: ./hlds_run
<Padje> hij geeft server ip en al maar alsk die server wil joinen bestaat die niet
<rork> kijk eens of het proces nog draait (bv `ps aux` of ps aux | grep hl` or een grafische system monitor)
<Padje> ja loopt nog steeds
<Padje> heb trouwens na die command de gameconsole
<Padje> na ./hlds_run
<rork> ok
<rork> 't kan natuurlijk een firewall probleem zijn maar ik meende dat ubuntu niet standaard een firewall draaide
<Padje> hoe kom ik dat te weten?
<rork> Ik heb daar geen ervaring mee maar probeer eens `sudo uptables -L`, als er wat raars staat kun je het in pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com)  zetten en ons de link geven
<rork> * `sudo iptables -L`
<Padje> in systeem monitor staat hlds_run in slaap status
<Padje> das gewoon omdat ik wss desktop ding gebruik en niet de server e
<Padje> :D
<Padje> da moet extra moeilijk doen
<Padje> hi berkes
<berkes> hoi
<berkes> wat is de beste manier om een ubuntu machine waar account "foo" het eerste (sudo-able) account is, om deze over te zetten naar gebruiker "bar"? (link naar howto ook prima)
<Padje> thxvoor de hulp , eerst ff andere bussiness gaan doen nu
<Padje> laterz!
<berkes> ik heb nl een laptop met acct "ber" als main acct. en deze moet over naar "anna", dat acct staat er not niet op, overigens.
<berkes> liefst wil ik echter dat dat een helemaal clean -from scratch- acct is.
<rork> je kunt toch gewoon een nieuwe gebruiker maken en deze sudo rechten geven?
 * rork staat weer in de beantwoord een vraag met een vraag, en stel een vraag als je een punt wilt maken modus...
<berkes> rork, dat kan. Maar los ik daarmee alle groups, mount, admin, netwerk enzovoort-rechnten problemen op?
<rork> hm, nee, dan zou je alles aan moeten passen. Overigens kan ik de KDE user management een gebruikersnaam volgens mij gewoon aanpassen
<berkes> rork, dat kan in gnome ook gewoon. En met de CLI lukt me dat zelfs wel. Maar dan zit ik met een "vieze" user directory. honderden .files en .directories.
<berkes> het gaat met niet om "hoe ik het waarschijnlijk wel kan doen" maar om resources van iemand die dit al vele malen gedaan heeft en de Gotchas kent :)
<rork> ok, succes dan
<berkes> iets anders: Mijn encrypted USB-drive is standaard door HAL(?) gemount na inpluggen, maar enkel voor root beschikbaar.
<berkes> hoe krijg ik ubuntu zo ver dat het die schijf mount voor de user die em inplugt?
<Samos123> wie van jullie gebruikt vim hier? ben het een beetje aan het leren omdat ik met SSH access geen gedit krijg..
<Samos123> of wat gebruiken jullie als editor?
<Gotiniens> als ik via ssh zit gebruik ik VIM
<Gotiniens> dus eigenlijk altijd
<joolz> vim voor single file, anders eclipse
<reneren> hallo gotiniens
<Gotiniens> reneren, graag vragen in het algemeen stellen, ik ben hier niet altijd aanspreekbaar
<reneren> oké maar ik had een korte vraag specifiek aan jou aangezien wij gister hadden afgesproken dat ik niets meer handmatig zou gaan rommelen
<Gotiniens> eergister was dat toch ?
<reneren> klopt
<reneren> ik heb zelf heel ubuntu opnieuw geinstalleerd vandaag,om dat er toch nog dingen achter waren gebleven
<reneren> tenminste het opencv werkte toch niet
<reneren> na jou advies
<reneren> via het software centrum werkt alles prima
<reneren> het laatste wat nog niet werkt is de printer maar is het aan te raden om de debian driver met alien package converter om te zetten naar ubuntu of loop ik dan weer risico's?
<Gotiniens> ik heb eigenlijk nog nooit meegemaakt dat je voor printers drivers moet installen
<OerH> canon ..
<Gotiniens> verder zijn debian packages het zelfde als Ubuntu packages, die hoef je dus niet met alien om te zetten
<Gotiniens> het is wel van belang ze van de goeie debian versie te pakken
<OerH> de site geeft allen .rpm, Gotiniens
<OerH> *alleen
<Gotiniens> reneren, welke printer heb je ?
<reneren> ze zeggen dat het voor ubuntu is alleen een oude versie
<Gotiniens> OerH, hij zei toch dat hij een debian package had?
<reneren> de canon mf 4660 pl
<Gotiniens> reneren, een oude ubuntu package zou je ook wel kunnen proberen eventueel
<OerH> hij bedoelt redhat rpm omzetten met alien, denk ik
<reneren> ja maar het is zoals oer zegt
<reneren> een rpm maar er staat bij dat het voor ubuntu 8.04 is
<OerH> openprinting geeft geen info, overigens...
<reneren> de printer doet het wel trouwens alleen nog niet perfect (oftewel een pagina met gekke tekens en vervolgens spuugt hij een heel pagina voor pagina met de duplex er leeg doorheen)...ik had even een nader model gekozen
<reneren> ik dacht dat het redelijk standaard was...
<Gotiniens> reneren, kan je eens een linkje geven?
<reneren> http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010462.asp
<reneren> ik d8 urf II ik pag gewoon een andere URF II printer :)
<reneren> die wel in de lijst van ubuntu staat...en hij reageert er idd wel op
<reneren> ik kan zelf wel wat proberen hoor met converteren
<reneren> als ik maar de mogelijk houd hou om het ongedaan te maken
<reneren> de pc is wel veel sneller met deze nieuwe ubuntu :)
<Gotiniens> reneren, moment, ik kijk even rond in de driver
<Gotiniens> reneren, in de file die je download, zit een map documents, met daarin een guide file
<Gotiniens> pak die guide file uit, en open de index file
<Gotiniens> daar zie je een isntall handleiding, volg die
<reneren> ok thanks ik ga ermee aan de gang
<Gotiniens> en dan de RPM files gebruiken
<Gotiniens> euh
<Gotiniens> DEB
<Gotiniens> DEB files dus
<reneren> die zitten er niet bij..
<Gotiniens> jawell
<Gotiniens> ow
<Gotiniens> heb je 64 bit?
<reneren> yes
<Gotiniens> ah
<Gotiniens> dan moet je het inderdaad de RPM omzetten met alien
<Gotiniens> 32-bit zijn er wel DEB packages :(
<OerH> dan zelf builden ?
<Gotiniens> OerH, nee
<Gotiniens> de source is er niet eens... :(
<OerH> eerst sudo apt-get build-essentials ..
<OerH> jawel
<Gotiniens> owjah
<Gotiniens> maar dat hoeft niet
<Gotiniens> alien kan perfect RPM omzetten naar DEB
<reneren> mooi dan gaan we het ruimtewezen aan zijn staart trekken :)
<Dykam> raar
<Dykam> openoffice is fullscreen
<Dykam> als in, niet f11, maar schermvullend zonder vensterdecoratie
<reneren> zondag ga ik er wel mee aan de slag want het is bijna time2sleep
<Dykam> krijg em er ook niet uit
<zwartetoorts> Dykam: druk op alt en pak het venster vast met de linker muis
<Dykam> da's het rare, werkt niet
<Gotiniens> Dykam, heb je wel knoppenbalken etc/
<Gotiniens> ?
<Dykam> ja...
<Dykam> anders was het gewoon f11
<Dykam> en... als ik alt-tab naar chrome, die op hetzelfde scherm openstaat, krijg je chrome te zien, maar zodra ik op xchat focus op het andere scherm, komt OO naar voren
<OerH> stay on top ofzo ?
<Dykam> ja
<Dykam> da's wat f11 typisch doet
<Dykam> f11 haalt nu dus alleen alle knoppenbalken en menubalk weg
<OerH> als ik OO full screen doe, krijg ik een pop upje
<Dykam> ik ook...
<Dykam> maar hij zit dus vast in iets anders, fulll screen zelf heb ik ook gewoon
<Dykam> <Dykam> f11 haalt nu dus alleen alle knoppenbalken en menubalk weg
<OerH> ja klopt, schoon OO blad zonder afleiding
<OerH> ook geen tijd :(
<Dykam> ja, maar neem dat letterlijk
<Dykam> alleen dat veranderd er
<Dykam> hij is verder al... fullscreen
<OerH> heb je wat met F11 gedaan ?
<OerH> je kan die nazien voorkeuren > sneltoetjes
<Dykam> ?
<Dykam> ik heb niks gerommeld...
<Dykam> de normale, niet fullscreen state is nu dat hij zonder vensterdecoratie maar met alle toolbars het volledige scherm bedekt
<rork> Weet niet of het onder gnome ook werkt maar misschien Alt+F3 om het window menu te krijgen
<Dykam> dat lukt ook wel als ik via alt+tab chrome naar voren haal
<Dykam> en dan op gnome-panel
<Dykam> always on top staat uit
<OerH> dan met windows panels, rechter muis > afmeting wijzigen
<Dykam> staat er niet tussen?
<Dykam> wel "move to another workspace" als submenu
<Dykam> alt+f3 werkt btw niet
<Dykam> werkt ook niet in xchat
<OerH> iets in compiz ?
<Dykam> metacity
<OerH> curieus
<Dykam> hmm, ziet er uit als een bekende bug
<Dykam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441000
<Dykam> dagdag instellingen
<OerH> ctrl+shift+J ?
<Dykam> dat is fullscreen afaik
<Dykam> ja
<Dykam> maar al gefixed
<OerH> oke, ik las mee
<OerH> handigjes te weten
<eppo57> niet allemaal tegelijk
<reneren> time2sleep
<reneren> bye
<efaydian> probe: fatal : could not load /lib/modules2.6.35-23-generic no file or directory
<OerH> heeft u een update van de kernel gehad ?
<efaydian> jah
<efaydian> 10.10 geinstalleerd met de oude kernel
<OerH> dan zult u de module hercompileren
<efaydian> hoe doe ik dat? via synap of terminal?
<OerH> :( ik weet niet wat er precies loos is, maar dit lijkt op dat je zelf een prog hebt gebuild, en dit moet herhalen bij een nieuwe kernel
<efaydian> heb 10.10 geinstaleerd, en de udates gedaan
<efaydian> updates*
<efaydian> die heeft nieuwe kernel binnen gehaald
<OerH> geen programma gebuild dus ?
<efaydian> nope
<OerH> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/642421?comments=all
<efaydian> heb ook nog linux-image-generic 2.6.35.23.25 en mn kernel is 25.41
<OerH> mijn huidige is 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 11:55:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OerH> wat voor pc is het ?
<efaydian> core2duo
<efaydian> 2.4
<efaydian> zal ik die oude kernel weg halen in synap?
<efaydian> linux-image-generic 2.6.35.23.25
<OerH> hmm in die launchpad, comment #141
<OerH> MODULES=lis
<OerH> oeps, MODULES=list
<efaydian> zegt mij niets dit
<OerH> en onderaan spreekt men van time-issue
<efaydian> OerH,
<efaydian> Try to edit /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf (sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf in the console) and change the line MODULES=most to MODULES=dep.
<efaydian> Then use Synaptic to reinstall initramfs-tools like "durlo" suggested.
<efaydian> It's not perfect, but it works.
<efaydian> werkt
<efaydian> :)
<OerH> oke
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-10
<burak> ey
<burak> ef een kleine vraag
<Guest37651> ik zit al heel de tijd te zoeken hoe ik een gedownloade software kan installeren
<Guest37651> hoe kan ik dat het makkelijkste doen
<Guest37651> ik heb bijvoorbeeld ftdv3 gedownload
<Guest37651> maar weet niet hoe ik hem moet installeren
<Guest37651> haaalo
<sultan> wil ik het net gaan beantwoorden is meneer weer pleitos... :-(
<sultan> geduld is een schone zaak!
<Wh1teL0tus> hello
<Wh1teL0tus> wat bedoelen ze eigenlijk met X window
<henk__> even een domme vraag: ik wil uit een file alle regels die met getal_getal_1 beginnen printen (bijvoorbeeld 900_150_1). Om de een of andere reden werkt cat file | grep *_*_1 niet, wat doe ik hier fout?
<ivedb> goede middag iedereen
<ivedb> Ik heb even een vraagske
<ivedb> Ik heb nu ubuntu 10.10 draaien
<ivedb> en wanneer ik wolfenstein ET speel heb ik geen geluid
<ivedb> Ik zie als error in de console: /dev/dsp: Input/output error                  Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<ivedb> Kan dat zijn dat mijn geluid niet op /dev/dsp te vinden is maar /dev/ietsanders?
<ivedb> het geluid werkt trouwens voor de rest overal prima.
<jk> ivedb: start je wolfenstein via een terminal?
<jk> probeer dan es: padsp <commando_om_wolfenstein_op_te_starten>
<ivedb> lol, command not found
<ivedb> en het bestand is uitvoerbaar gezet
<UndiFineD> henk__ stelt een lastige vraag :)
<ivedb> en ook met sudo krijg ik het niet gestart
<jk> ivedb: installeer pulseaudio-utils eerst es?
<UndiFineD> henk__, ik denk dat awk daar meer geschikt voor is
<henk__> in #ubuntu wist iemand het wel: egrep '^[0-9]+_[0-9]+_1' natuurlijk ;)
<misnix> probeer  grep -E [0-9]+_[0-9]+_1 file
<ivedb> jk: die heb ik al zie ik
<henk__> dat ziet er aardig hetzelfde uit ;)
<misnix> man grep ;p
<jk> ivedb: hmm, dan moet /usr/bin/padsp ook bestaan. Dan klopt het pad naar je wolfenstein opstart bestand niet denk ik?
<ivedb> jk: Als ik naar de geluidsvoorkeuren kijk en op toepassingen klik staat er bij ALSA plugin
<ivedb> kan het zijn dat de geluidskaart dan 'in gebruik' is en daarom een error is?
<jk> ivedb: pulseaudio kan meerdere applicatie's door elkaar heen mixen. wolfenstein maakt gebruik van OSS output, dat werd op Linux gebruikt voordat ALSA bestond. padsp is een wrapper om OSS output naar pulseaudio te sturen
<henk__> misnix: goed punt, ik dacht dat grep er vanuit ging dat je regex al snapt, maar er staat daar ook iets over in de man zie ik nu
<misnix> egrep is handiger
<ivedb> Het vreemde is dat ik in 10.04 geen audio problemen had.
<ivedb> Ja, behalve dan dat mijn audio niet over usb wilde gaan
<ivedb> Maar dat usb geluid gebruik ik niet meer nu
<jk> henk__: grep '^[0-9]*_[0-9]*_1' /pad/naar/bestand
<misnix> ik sla 10.10 maar over
<UndiFineD> misnix, ?
<UndiFineD> waarom
<misnix> ik zie geen verbeteringen tov 10.04 en lijkt stuk buggier
<ivedb> jk: is het zeker dat mijn geluid naar /dev/dsp moet verwijzen?
<UndiFineD> ik heb weinig problemen met 10.10
<henk__> jk: bedankt, maar iemand was je al voor ;)
<ivedb> in de map /dev vind ik geen dsp
<ivedb> ik vind wel een map snd
<jk> ivedb: klopt, padsp zou dat moeten opvangen
<jk> ivedb: of je moet wolfenstein zo in kunnen stellen dat ie alsa of pulseaudio gebruikt
<jk> dat kan ook
<ivedb> Ik vind het vreemd dat ik altijd n
<ivedb> ive@Ive-Desktop:~/games/et$ padsp et.x86 exec: 88: et.x86: not found
<ivedb> krijg
<jk> ivedb: probeer es: padsp ./et.x86
<ivedb> dat werkt
<ivedb> maar de nieuwe error is nu: Sorry but your soundcard can't do this
<ivedb> lol
<jk> heh
<ivedb> misschien toch eens de usb koptelefoon proberen
<ivedb> helaas nog geen  geluid
<dhrookt> gasten
<dhrookt> :)
<jk> ivedb: kijk eens naar http://nullkey.ath.cx/~stuff/et-sdl-sound/
<jk> een andere manier is er niet echt, of oss4 installeren, of een kernel recompile. Beide raad ik niet aan :P
<ivedb> ik ben geen linux held
<ivedb> Ik  werk er 3 jaar mee nu maar veel terminal gedoe is niet echt mijn ding
<ivedb> Ik heb 3 computers, alle 3 op ubuntu
<jk> onder "install" staat dat wget commando, dat zou het enige zijn dat je moet doen. Ik vermoed vanuit de ~/games/et directory
<ivedb> gedaan
<ivedb> nu nog 1 error oplossen :)
<ivedb> can't locate et.x86 :)
<jk> ivedb: wat voor commando voerde je exact uit?
<ivedb> het probleem is al opgelost
<jk> ah koel
<ivedb> ik was vergeten mijn game path in te stellen
<jk> hoe?
<jk> oooh
<ivedb> 'shame on me'
<jk> ok
<jk> naja mooi dat het opgelost is
<jk> was een lastige ;)
<ivedb> eeeuhm, ik durf het bijna niet te zeggen
<ivedb> maar
<ivedb> nog steeds geen geluid
<ivedb> SDL audio driver initializing...
<ivedb> SDL_AudioDriverName() = NULL
<ivedb> Sound memory manager started
<ivedb> Sys_LoadDll(/home/ive/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so)...
<ivedb> Sys_LoadDll(/home/ive/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so) failed:
<ivedb> "/home/ive/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ivedb> Sys_LoadDll(/home/ive/games/et/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so)... ok
<ivedb> Sys_LoadDll(ui) found **vmMain** at  0x9e5bff40
<ivedb> Sys_LoadDll(ui) succeeded!
<UndiFineD> paste.ubuntu.com
<jk> ivedb: installeer libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<ivedb> JIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<ivedb> jk: Ge zijt den held van den dag
<jk> pjoe toch nog \o/
<ivedb> het werkt zelfs via mijn usb koptelefoon wat het voordien nooit deed
<ivedb> en dat is nen heel comfortable :)
<ivedb> Nen heeeeeel dikke merci
<ivedb> en ik ga eens beginnen games MET geluid
<ivedb> nu hoor ik de vijand komen :)
<jk> juh, maak ze af! ;)
<ivedb> gaan ik doen
<henk__> Ik zit hier op CentOS, en om de een of andere reden vind die het leuk om bestanden naief te sorteren, dwz 1 10 11 12 13 14 ... 19 2 20 21 22... etc. Weet iemand waar je dat aan zou kunnen passen?
<Sjimmie_> waar in is dat?
<Sjimmie_> henk__: bash? dan is pipen in sort -g wel op een oplossing
<henk__> Sjimmie_: sort -g lijkt niet te helpen helaas :(. En het is ook niet alleen in bash, maar ook in dingen als afbeeldingen-viewers etc
<Sjimmie_> geef eens een concreet voorbeeld?
<henk__> Sjimmie_: het lijkt er op dat eog zelf de dingen sorteert, dat was het grootste probleem. Dan gebruik ik wel eog ipv gthumb, die de rare sortering gebruikt
<Sjimmie_> gthump?
<Sjimmie_> of gebruik shotwell...
<ujjain> Hoi, ik heb hier een nieuw moederbord, maar kom er niet uit met de aansluitingen,de power-knop heeft een stekker met 7 pingaatjes, spf2 is volgens moederbord-manual voor ´power´ die heeft maar 4 gaatjes, daarnaast spf1 voor hdd-light / reset, maar het past gewoon niet :p
<TopGear> hoi volk
<TopGear> is er ook een kubuntu ppa?
<TopGear> ik wil graag die beta
<Sjimmie_> ujjain: een power aansluiting op je mobo heeft normaliter 2 aansluiting, als een een plug is van 4 zitten er misschien slechts 2 kabeltjes in?
<Sjimmie_> TopGear: heb je op de website gekeken?
<TopGear> jap, niet gevonden
<Sjimmie_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<Sjimmie_> daar kan je kiezen welke je wilt, backports, beta backports, experimental
<Sjimmie_> dan als je daarop klikt kan je kiezen: technical details, en dan zie je de apt line
<Sjimmie_> s/line/regel
<ujjain> Sjimmie_: Het is een acer kant-en-klare computer waarin ik het mobo wil vervangen, het is een plug van 13.
<Sjimmie_> en het is niet je voeding connector maar echt de kabeltjes uit je kast? dan moet je hem misschien los maken uit die plug van 13, want dat past alleen op je acer mobo. en dan iedere kabel afzondelijk aansluiten
<ujjain> Ja, maar ik zou verwachten
<ujjain> dat ze in paren van 2 zoudn zitten
<ujjain> met naam erop
<Sjimmie_> ja, heb je een aparte acer kast. die kast wordt waarschijnlijk niet los verkocht...
<ujjain> nee
<ujjain> pc net 2 jaar oud, kutding :p
<ujjain> was altijd hele stabiele pc, maar doet nie meer :p
<ujjain> krijg die rot pinnetjes ook niet uit de plug
<Izoe> Goedemiddag, na 2 weken heb ik nog steeds geen versie van Ubuntu kunnen installeren. Ik heb een "oud" notebook. Targa XP. Hierop heb ik ondertussen Ubuntu 10.4,  Ubuntu 10.10, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu en Mini buntu proberen installeren.
<Izoe> Telkens foutmelding GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<Izoe> Iemand enig idee welke versie meeste kans van slagen heeft?
<Izoe> Ik wil graag overstappen maar het zit niet mee
<jk> wanneer krijg je die foutmelding?
<Izoe> meestal halverwege de installatie. Gek is dat ik wel kan werken met Ubuntu alleen wanneer ik wil installeren gaat het mis. En bij elke versie
<jk> klinkt meer als hardware problemen
<Izoe> er staat meestal ook een code nummer bij. Deze is verschillend
<Izoe> Windows kan ik wel installeren of zegt dat niets?
<Izoe> Ik ben de meldingen over illegale software beu en wil graag iets van Ubuntu gebruiken.
<Sjimmie_> Izoe: hij probeert het password vaan de user met id = 0 uit je passwd file te halen
<Sjimmie_> meestal is dat root
<Sjimmie_> mar daar gaat het fout, heb je wel een passwd file in /etc/passwd ? is het filesystem gemount? krijg je een prompt na die warning?
<Izoe> De hele tent slaat helemaal vast. Alleen harde reset werkt nog
<Izoe> sorry; dus geen prompt
<Izoe> http://www.replacedirect.nl/app/laptop/targa/visionary/d000055569-targa-visionary-xp.html ( hier staat een beschrijving van het notebook)
<Sjimmie_> ook een andere terminal openen lukt niet? of erna opstarten met de live cd en dan de messages file bekijken?
<Izoe> het is elke wachten op HET moment dat de cursor stopt met draaien...........
<Izoe> maar zonder installatie lukt het wel. Dan kan kan i er  een "redelijke" tijd mee werken.
<Izoe> Zal ik van ellende toch weer terug naar xp moeten? Die draait wel. Zou ik wel zonde vinden
<Izoe> ik ga nog wat werken. Bedankt voor de moeite.
<Izoe> grtz
<Solak> hmm, sinds ik van 9.04 naar nieuwer (9.10 -> 10.04.1 LTS) ben gegaan, is conky niet meer transparant...
<Solak> ik heb het vermoeden dat dit iets met kdm te maken heeft, maar ik kan niet de juiste instellingen vinden.
<OerH> solak, plak hem eens in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Solak> wat? .conkyrc?
<OerH> jups ?
<JanC> Solak: heeft conky echte transparantie of fake transparantie?
<OerH> fake = own_window_transparent yes
<JanC> OerH: ah, instelbaar dus?
<Solak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541927/
<JanC> zet die optie die OerH noemde eens op no ?
<OerH> ja ik denk dat dat hem is
<Solak> JanC: na even zoeken zag ik op een site dat er een verschil is in transparency, maar met 'no' als instelling lukt 't ook niet.
<Solak> of een restart van X zou noodzakelijk moeten zijn...
 * Solak mist intussen ook sensors.
<OerH> background yes, dat heb ik ook niet.
<hajour> hai all
<OerH> is het dan deze > own_window_argb_visual ? http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<Solak> nee, die werkt ook niet...
<hajour> ik zoek c, cpp of python programmeurs voor  project om een programma te maken voor een spraakprogramma met spraak commando met realistische stem
<Solak> maar ik zal straks nog eens naar de backgroundrc van kdm kijken...
<hajour> en vertalers,design
<Solak> ik moest altijd al hetzelfde wallpaper voor kdm als de desktop gebruiken, anders had conky ineens een ander wallpaper (dat van kdm).
<JanC> hajour: volgens mij heb je geen programmeurs nodig maar mensen die een stem kunnen maken  ;)
<hajour> we gaan er zelf 1 maken JanC
<JanC> NIH
<JanC> waarom niet één v/d bestaande gebruiken?
<hajour> Allanbel doet mee pedro3005,duanedesign
<UndiFineD> JanC, omdat de bestaande niet voldoen
<JanC> de bestaande werken goed in het Engels en Frans en zo...
<hajour> rx007,
<UndiFineD> sorry JanC, niet mee eens :)
<JanC> minstens één v/d bestaande programma wordt commercieel verkocht...
<hajour> cher,phillw
<JanC> inclusief een redelijk goede Nederlandse stem
<OerH> een spraak programma is 1, voice control is 2 :-)
<hajour> ja en jan 1295 euro heb jij dat?
<JanC> wat ik bedoel is dat we geen nieuw programma nodig hebben, wel goede stemmen
<JanC> natuurlijk kunnen alle programma's nog verbeterd worden
<JanC> maar het moeilijkste is het maken van een goede stem, niet het programma
<hajour> Alanbel heeft al eens zoiets opgezet.
<JanC> een goede stem maken, daar gaan al rap duizenden manuren in zitten
<hajour> ik heb ook niet gezegd dat het geen grote klus werd
<hajour> ik heb al een officele channel ook
<JanC> als ik het goed begrepen heb heeft AlanBell al eens festival gebruikt
<JanC> en werkte dat
<JanC> ?
<hajour> klopt en daar was iets niet goed aan
<UndiFineD> ne festival en espeak zijn afschuwelijk
<hajour> klopt
<JanC> nee, eerder dat er wat scheelt aan hoe festival geïnstalleerd wordt onder Ubuntu
<hajour> zelf al eens geluisterd/
<JanC> ik vind espeak niet eens afschuwelijk meer, ook al is het metalig
<UndiFineD> ok, moet je daar de heledag eens naar luisteren
<hajour> oke JanC  zet hem aan en dan 4 keer het volume als je normaal doet
<hajour> dat is wat ik hoor
<JanC> dan zet je die stiller hé  ;)
<hajour> zelfs op de laagste stand
<JanC> eh?
<hajour> ik weet dat je er tegen bent
<hajour> dat had ik al eerder gemerkt
<JanC> ik ben tegen nieuwe software schrijven wanneer er al bestaande software is
<JanC> zeker als je niet weet waarom die software in Ubuntu niet goed werkt en elders wel...
<hajour> mmm als je het weet zeg maar hoe dat opgelost word dan
<OerH> in dat onderzoek zit inmiddels ook al duizenden uren :(
<JanC> OerH: vziw heeft nog niemand dat proberen uitzoeken
<hajour> dus een programma voor ubuntu voor ubuntu wat wel bruikbaar is
<JanC> één mogelijk probleem wat ik al zie met festival is dat het geen pulseaudio-backend heeft...
<JanC> meer zelfs, het is blijkbaar voor oss geschreven en gebruikt dus een oss-->alsa wrapper, die dan weer door de alsa->pa wrapper moet
<OerH> intressant, je kan pulseaudio gebruiken mits de rate goed staat ingesteld > http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/festlang-talk/2009-February/001394.html
<hajour> tja we verschillen van mening JanC .onder tussen heb ik iedergeval al een officele channel.en 9 mensen.
<hajour> en daar zitten programmeurs tussen
<JanC> en is daar één iemand bij die een doctoraat in de wiskunde heeft?  want dat heb je zo ongeveer nodig om zo'n programma te schrijven... ;)
<OerH> alogritme-deskundigen
<JanC> OerH: 't is iets ingewikkelder dan enkel algoritmen
<OerH> ik zou liever gaan sleutelen aan die metalen stem, dan opnieuw beginnen
<JanC> OerH: exactly my thought...
<hajour> JanC, je kijkt te veel naar diploma s.er zijn genoeg mensen die bergen ervaring hebben zonder dat papiertje
<JanC> hajour: natuurlijk, maar ik bedoel dus de ervaring van zo iemand met dit soort onderwerp
<JanC> iemand die weet hoe je accoustische modellen opstelt etc.
<hajour> tja en  dat is waarom ik heel veel chats afga voor mensen.om zoveel mogelijk mensen te bereiken.want niet iedereen kijkt naar de forums
<hajour> er zijn namelijk ook programmeurs die o.a.disalectie hebben of iets anders.
<JanC> hajour: maar er *zijn* al programma's die kunnen wat je wilt, alleen worden ze niet standaard juist geconfigureerd
<JanC> en zijn er niet altijd goede stemmen
<JanC> het is absurd om 2 jaar te gaan werken aan een nieuw programma en dan nog maar even ver te staan als nu...
<hajour> verbeterde versie s zijn ontstaan door te maken
<UndiFineD> en daar hebben we in linux genoeg voorbeelden van
<OerH> en sphinx ?
<JanC> sphinx is het omgekeerde
<OerH> ja, voice, dat wilde je toch ook ?
<JanC> speech recognition
<OerH> daar is zelfs en PPA van met bleeding edge versions, 0.99 zag ik.
<UndiFineD> zet je scherm uit en je ziet wat een blinde ziet, je komt dan al gauw uit op een soort startrek achtig idee; computer play me some mozart
<hajour> ja OerH
<UndiFineD> of: who is online in this chatroom right now ?
<OerH> och, een blinde hoort meer aan jouw stem, dan jij wil laten weten :-)
<SpookY> goedenavond allemaal
<OerH> :-)
<SpookIo> alles goed in de room?
<OerH> vertel ons uw ubuntu vragen, ja hoor alles prima.
<SpookIo> ik heb een klein probleempje, probeer second life te installeren op ubuntu,.... via de terminal, hij download het prog, maar... als ik het prog wil starten zegt de pc, kan het niet vinden
<SpookIo> ik ben een newbie op linux
<SpookIo> dus heb niet veel verstand van de bash terminal, ik copieer meestal die commandos van internet, sudo etc.
<OerH> second life, heeft deze een linux client ?
<OerH> oke
<OerH> heb je terminal open
<SpookIo> ja ik kon kiezen op hun site, een versie voor linux
<OerH> cd Downloads
<SpookIo> yep me terminal staat open
<OerH> dan ls
<SpookIo> ok, moment...
<OerH> ls = list
<SpookIo> bestand of map bestaat niet, zegt bash
<OerH> cd \
<OerH> en dan opnieuw cd Downloads
<SpookIo> ok, moment...
<SpookIo> ok did deed ik, copy paste
<SpookIo> berry@linuxlaptop:~$ cd \ > cd Downloads bash: cd: cd: Bestand of map bestaat niet berry@linuxlaptop:~$
<OerH> doe eens ls
<SpookIo> ok..
<OerH> je moet daar wel mappen hebben.
<SpookIo> ik zal ff alles cope pasten
<SpookIo> berry@linuxlaptop:~$ ls Afbeeldingen              Muziek amsn_received             nano.save Bureaublad                Niet-opgeslagen document 1~ CV van  B.C Suurling.doc  Openbaar CV van  B.C Suurling.odt  reacties.odt Documenten                Schermafdruk.png Ebooks                    SecondLife_i686_1_19_1_4.tar.bz2 Firefox_wallpaper.png     Sjablonen Herschreven               sollicitaties.odt h.png                     teks
<SpookIo> second life staat in de map Ebooks zo te zien
<SpookIo> ls Ebooks denk ik
<SpookIo> ;-)
<OerH> nee, hij staat in je home map
<OerH> nu zou je hem kunnen uitpakken SecondLife_i686_1_19_1_4.tar.bz2
<SpookIo> Ik ga ff wat eten, OerH harstikke bedankt voor je hulp!
<SpookIo> als je er zo nog bent, ga ik verder ;-)
<OerH> succes
<SpookIo> dank u!
<OerH> hajour, wil je ajb even de project pagina spammen ?
<OerH> ik kan dat niet terugvinden :(
<hajour> Oer we zijn cde pagina nog aan het maken.ik ben vanaf 00.00 afgelopen nacht bezig geweest met het opzetten van dit project.we hebben een officeel channel met operators en bot
<hajour> en ik ging pas naar bed om 10.30
<OerH> ah oke :-)
<hajour> na 27 en half uur wakker te zijn geweest
<SpookIo> harstikke bedankt nomaals voor de goede hulp, ik moet ervandoor, tot ziens en alvast nog een gezellige, leuke avond ;-)
<SpookIo> bye bye!
<OerH> whaaa GT5 http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=24629
<OerH> oeps wrong channel
<TDLR|Laptop> wat is een goeie 'free' email met support  voor evolution
<jk> hu? evolution is toch een email client?
<OerH> Gmail kan, hotmail als je perse wil ..
<TDLR|Laptop> hotmail heeft toch geen support voor email clients
<OerH> in Gmail, eerst pop/imap aanzetten in de instellingen online.
<OerH> hoezo niet ?
<TDLR|Laptop> geen idee
<OerH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingHotmailWithEvolution
<TDLR|Laptop> cool
<OerH> messenger werkt ook wel, geen reden om niet over te stappen
<Solak> re
<Solak> conky werkt nu in transparent-mode... na een crash :)
<OerH> crash kan positief zijn.
<OerH> nog verder iets gevonden in KDM ?
 * Solak heeft nog twee problemen over: Claws-mail geeft een foutmelding bij de notification-plugin, en ik krijg geen "normale" applicatie icons op de desktop (alleen met een link-pijltje of een rood cirkeltje met uitroepteken).
<Solak> OerH: nee, maar die argb setting zou wel eens de oplossing geweest kunnen zijn :)
<OerH> linkpijltje is een appl icon .. symbollink
<Solak> ja, maar dat hadden de icons vroeger niet...
<OerH> onderdeel van een theme ofzo ?
<Solak> moet dan van Oxygen zijn.
<Solak> Claws: "The following error occurred while loading notification_plugin.so: /usr/lib/claws-mail/plugins/noticication_plugin.so: undefined symbol: gtkut_widget_get_visible"
<UndiFineD> sorry
<OerH> mea culpa
<idzme> klopt het dat ik ubuntu 10.04 binnen wubi niet kan upgraden naar 10.10?
<OerH> goeie vraag idzme
<OerH> ik lees dat het word afgeraden idd
<idzme> ok, dank, heb het nl 2x geprobeerd wat resulteerde in een nieuwe install haha
<OerH> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/wubi-upgrade-naar-10-10-vanuit-10-04-afgeraden-om-te-doen/
<hansw> wat is wubi?
<hansw> windows ubuntu installer?
<OerH> ja, binnen windows ubuntu draaien
<hansw> ah, ok
<OerH> eigenlijk als test, niet echt bedoeld voor productie.
<hansw> dat snap ik
<idzme> hansw je krijgt bij wubi wel een dualboot scherm te zien bij startup
<idzme> vorige pc was daar wat traga voro, maar nu werkt zelfs compiz als een dolle
<hansw> netjes
<idzme> erg mooi en handig!!
<idzme> nog even twitter checken en dan naar bed, groeten!
<hansw> ja, heb hier compiz draaien,
<cees> tav wubi is het "probleem" de afhankelijkheid van de ntfs host-partitie? Zelf heb ik ook een andere voorkeur maar sommigen gaan (nog) voor ntfs
<OerH> compiz plugins + extra plugins ?
<hansw> OerH, hele whizzbanghoepla hier
<hansw> geen idee of dat op windows werkt
<cees> windows werkt?
<hansw> nee, maar dat is meer iets voor offtopic
<cees> sry
<hansw> op zich wel goed als mensen het kunnen zien
<hansw> dag Henk
<Gotiniens> tof
<Gotiniens> een schaatslegende
<hansw> wat moet een schaatser met ubuntu? :-)
<Gotiniens> wat moet jij met ubuntu?
<OerH> spruitjes-deskundige
<hansw> werken, hacken, klooien
<OerH> klûnen ?
<hansw> klunen doe je alleen als je met atos ofzo projecten moet doen
<Gotiniens> ik ga ervandoor truste
<OerH> :-)
<rients> goede morgen, ik heb een probleempje met launcher. System ontbreekt en ik heb geen idee hoe ik die aan launcher kan toevoegen. Iemand een suggestie?
<hansw> rients, heb je nog 1 panel over?
<hansw> in dat geval, rechter muisknop, voeg panel toe
<hansw> of zoiets
<hansw> wel de rechtermuisknop gebruiken als je op een panel staat
<rients> Bedankt voor je tip, maar lijkt niet te werken bij mij!?
<rients> ja, begrijp ik, maar ik kan heel het systeem etc niet vinden. Als dat eenmaal gestart is kan het idd via de rechtermuisknop wordfen toegevoegd.
<hansw> open anders een terminal en type gnome-panel ofzo, dat was het vroeger iig
<hansw> nu nog blijkbaar
<rients> zal het meteen proberen.
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-11
<rients> er gebeurt niks als ik dat heb getypt?
<hansw> heb je gnome gedelete ofzo?
<hansw> hans@eee:~$ gnome-panel
<hansw> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<rients> niet dat ik weet, heb een schone installatie van 10.10 gedaan de afgelopen dagen. als ik terminal sluit komt er wel te staan dat er nog een process running is...
<JanC> rients: wat bedoel je precies met "System ontbreekt" ?
<rients> de taal staat op engels. omxmbc te installeren moet je naar system/adminstration etc. ik kan nergens die hele system vinden! ben wel een aardige newbee op gebied van  ubuntu
<JanC> eh, welke Ubuntu heb je geïnstalleerd?
<rients> 10.10
<JanC> desktop-versie?
<hansw> heb je een default ubuntu of een xmbc distro?
<rients> netbook en wil gewoon eens kijken hoe xmbc er uit ziet
<JanC> eh
<JanC> right
<JanC> je hebt dus Unity
<hansw> in 10.10?
<JanC> je gebruikt dus *
<JanC> als je de netbook-versie installeerde, ja
<hansw> ah, ok
<JanC> lijkt me handiger als je de desktop-versie gebruikt, als je een stappengids wil volgen die daar op gebaseerd is
<JanC> je kan normaal kiezen om in te loggen in de desktop-versie tijdens het inloggen
<hansw> en dan gewoon gnome mplayer gebruiken als je netbook snel genoeg is
<hansw> die kan 1080p aan
<rients> misschien wel een beter plan. maar ondanks dat zou er toch ergens system oid te vinden moeten zijn?
<hansw> mits je grafische kaart snel genoeg is
<JanC> hansw: standaard Totem kan ook gewoon 1080p aan hoor  :P
<hansw> JanC, hier niet ;-)
<hansw> asus 1501U
<JanC> tja, op een netboek lijkt me dat ook niet echt belangrijk, maar goed  ;-)
<rients> alles is traag in mijn netbook. maar iemand een suggestie waar ik system kan vinden?
<hansw> na enig getune wel
<JanC> rients: Unity in 10.10 heeft bugs die het traag maken
<hansw> JanC, een 1501U is geen netbook :-)
<hansw> hangt gewoon een 24" monitor aan
<JanC> rients: zoals ik zei: uitloggen uit de netbook-sessie en inloggen in de desktopsessie
<rients> OK, maar nu?
<rients> OK gaan we proberen.
<hansw> collega van me had unity draaien van de week, wat een drukke interface
<JanC> hansw: rients had wel een netbook, veronderstel ik
<hansw> maja, vroeger had ik blackbox, dus dan is al snel alles te druk
<JanC> als je programma's maximaliseerd onder Unity in 11.04 zal de "dock" links automatisch verdwijnen
<hansw> ik sloop in 10.10 al panels weg
<hansw> gewoon niet nodig
<JanC> ik niet, die staan vol zooi meestal  ;)
<rients> hansw dat was de truck!
<hansw> rients, ?
<JanC> volgens mij bedoelde rients mijn tip  ;)
<hansw> JanC, compiz
<hansw> JanC, idd
<hansw> compiz, onderste panel weg, bovenste op autohide
<rients> ja gevonden. ja inderdaad de tip van JanC. wat ik al zei ik ben een ubuntu newbee....  bedankt!
<JanC> tja, ik heb gewoon nogal wat panel applets in gebruik
<hansw> die draaien hier ook, maar alleen als ik met de muis erop kom :-)
<JanC> mja, da's irritant
<hansw> heerlijk rustig
<JanC> IMO natuurlijk
<hansw> idd, alles is imho
<hansw> goed, slapies doen denk ik, drukke week achter de rug met veel projecten
<hansw> mzzl
<JanC> slaapwel
<ujjain> ik moet een cooler plaatsen, maakt het uit welke kant waar?
<TopGear> hey
<TopGear> is er ook een ppa voor de beta ubuntu? zoals KDE ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta heeft.
<Dion> Heb Ubuntu gedownload en unzipt. Moet ik de hele map op een schijf branden of alle losse bestanden in de map?
<Gotiniens> je had het niet moeten unzippen
<mentr> als het goed is download je een iso
<mentr> die kun je gelijk branden
<Gotiniens> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<Dion> oke, bedankt
<schorem> hi all
<trijntje> doei;)
<awsome1234> Hallo
<sultan> ollaH
<awsome1234> Hallo mvn071
<mvn071> ola
<awsome1234> Alles goed?
<mvn071> jup
<awsome1234> exit
<awsome1234> Het is aardig rustig hier zo op de zaterdag avond :p
<Gotiniens> zaterdag avond?
<awsome1234> Middag dan :P
<awsome1234> Had tijd niet zo in de gaten.
<trijntje> het is de laatste tijd sowieso heel rustig hier
<trijntje> we doen iets goed of fout met ubuntu ;)
<Gotiniens> mjah
<Gotiniens> ik merk wel dat als er mensen vragen stellen hier, dat andere mensen ook aanspoord om vragen te stellen
<rkokkelk> Weet iemand een goede meerdere stationare terminal logs viewers met dezelfde colorization of ccze ?
<awsome1234> Hoezp doen we iets goed fout trijntje ?
<rkokkelk> ben beetje specific
<trijntje> awsome1234, goed OF fout. Goed als er geen problemen zijn, fout als niemand meer ubuntu gebruikt omdat er teveel problemen zijn
<awsome1234> Ja oke, als je het zo ziet klopt het wel ja. Sinds eergisteren gebruik ik ook weer ubuntu als primary OS :)
<rkokkelk> persoonlijk denk dat het goed gaat, zeker met de nieuwe verandering opkomst, kan allen beter gaan
<awsome1234> Heb zelf wel een gevoel dat mijn laptop warmer wordt met ubuntu dan met Windows... Dat is dan wel weer jammer.
<awsome1234> Dat slinkt namelijk mijn batterij gebruik in.
<trijntje> awsome1234, powertop is een handig programma om te kijken welke programma's veel verbruiken
<rkokkelk> awsome1234, er zijn aps om de snelheid van je fan te bepalen, dat kan helpen
<awsome1234> Ubuntu heeft niet zo iets als auto managment van het fans en degelijken?
<rkokkelk> jewel, het kan alleen dat de variablen anders staan ingesteld
<awsome1234> trijntje: met het programma powertop zie ik dat mijn kernel load balance tick het meeste in neemt.
<trijntje> ja heel irritant is dat, dat had ik dus ook
<trijntje> meerdere cpu's zeker?
<awsome1234> Ja 4
<trijntje> volgens mij is dat het verdelen van programma's tussen de CPU's
<JanC> awsome1234: warm worden kan zijn door andere dingen dan CPU ook
<JanC> grafische kaart en zo
<awsome1234> Ik zie dat de grafishe kaart 44 graden is JanC daarom is hij ook nog het aan het blazen nu.
<JanC> kan zijn dat de grafische driver nog geen stroomverbruik-beperking heeft in Ubuntu  :-/
<awsome1234> Jammer, het is een NVIDIA kaartje waren wel drivers voor binnen ubuntu.
<JanC> awsome1234: gebruik je de closed source drivers of de open source drivers?
<Anon__> can somebody please explain how to unpack a tar.gz file?
<JanC> Anon__: this is dutch language channel  ;)
<awsome1234> but if you cant extract a file typ tar xfzv file.tar.gz.
<awsome1234> Welkom  terug trijntje
<trijntje> bedankt ;)
<trijntje> volle freeze :(
<awsome1234> Van de client of van je hele pc/laptop ?
<trijntje> hele pc
<awsome1234> Dat is minder.
<trijntje> mwah, mn eigen schuld denk ik
<JanC> the easiest way to unpack is right-click and select "unpack here"  :P
<trijntje> diablo II video test via wine met compiz etc aan ;)
<awsome1234> haha true JanC, but i work only from terminal to extract things :P
<awsome1234> Dat gaat hij volgens mij niet helemaal trekken trijntje. Heb zelf een HD videokaart maar met Ubunu 10.10 merk ik daar helaas niets van :(
<JanC> wat is een "HD videokaart" ?
<JanC> Nunslaughter: het is handiger als je inlogt voor je kanalen binnengaat  ;)
<JanC> simpelste is om in te loggen tijdens connectie maken met de IRC-server
<Nunslaughter> Doet hij soms, soms niet
<Nunslaughter> zal nog eens in de voorkeuren moeten kijken ;)
<awsome1234> JanC: Een videokaart die High Defenision aan zou moeten kunnen ;)
<JanC> awsome1234: je bedoelt zoiets als een nvidia TNT2 van 10 jaar geleden?
<JanC> trouwens, ik gok dat sommige oudere kaarten dat ook konden
<awsome1234> JanC: had meer een nVIDIA GeForce GT 330M in gedachten.
<trijntje> awsome1234, diablo 2 is 10 jaar oud, zou gewoon moeten werken :P
<trijntje> heeft ook gewerkt op deze pc trouwens volgens mij
<awsome1234> Het werkt wel, maar als ik filmpjes ga kijken via Youtube of that ever, dan stuitert het nog al.
<JanC> heeft dus weinig met HD te maken, lijkt me  ;)
<awsome1234> wat betreft het beeld.
<JanC> eh, go blame Adobe
<awsome1234> True, heb een 64 bit installatie van ubuntu dus denk dat het daar ook wel iets mee te maken heeft,
<JanC> en dat heeft overigens weinig te maken met of je videokaart HD aan kan
<awsome1234> en ik blame ubuntu niet of zo, vindt het 1 van de beste besteurings sytemen betreft linux.
<JanC> nee, flash gebruikt de traagste manier om videobeelden naar je kaart te sturen die er is
<JanC> dat er dan problemen zijn, tja...
<awsome1234> Ach ik heb beeld kan er mee werken dus mij hoor je "bijna" niet klachen.
<trijntje> video test again, whish me luck!
<awsome1234> Op goed geluk trijntje
<trijntje> zo, vid test overleefd, maar diablo doet het helaas nog niet
 * awsome1234 denkt dat de eerste cyberwar is ontekent, maar ook snel weer op zal houden.
<awsome1234> Waarom zie ik in Rhythembox 2x de zelfde nummers als je hem maar 1x toevoegd?
<JanC> is die nog a/h synchroniseren?
<awsome1234> Denk het want ik deed een restart en nu ziet hij weer gewoon van ieder nummer 1 item :)
<awsome1234> exit
<Skald_9_> kent er iemand iets van de firefox add-on Novell Moonlight ?
<OerH> ja, die heb ik ook
<Skald_9_> ik heb dat geinstalleerd om iets te kunnen bekijken dat silverlight nodig heeft
<Skald_9_> maar lukt nog altijd niet
<OerH> 2.3.0.1
<Skald_9_> het werd als alternatief aangegeven voor silverlight
<OerH> het is de opensource versie idd
<Skald_9_> ja das de versie
<Skald_9_> silverlight is enkel windows ?
<OerH> en silverlight heb ik ook 3.0.40818.0
<OerH> op welke pagina doet ie het niet ?
<Skald_9_> www.vtm.be
<OerH> vreemd, beide plugins pakt hij niet
<OerH> mss komt dat omdat ik in NL zit
<Skald_9_> dat betwijfel ik
<Skald_9_> misschien werkt het enkel in windows
<OerH> chrome ook niet
<OerH> en wat winnen ze ermee ? dat uitzendingen niet buiten europa gezien kunnen worden ?
<Gotiniens> niet buiten belgie
<Gotiniens> wss
<TopGear> hey
<TopGear> grub wil niet
<TopGear> Hij zegt: "Unknown Filesystem" :(
<OerH> :(
<Skald_9_> binnen belgie werkt het ook niet
<OerH> paste je fdisk -l eens ?
<TopGear> gaat wat moeilijk
<TopGear> ik ga het wel overtypen
<OerH> owja :(
<OerH> live cd ?
<TopGear> stick
<TopGear> aber keine internet
<OerH> staat er een windows op ?
<OerH> laptop ?
<TopGear> laptop
<TopGear> uby only
<OerH> oke
<OerH> zit er een sata hdd in ?
<TopGear> nee
<TopGear> PATA
<OerH> en in de bios een functie om native IDE modus te gebruiken, voor xp ... aj jammer
<TopGear> xp :p
<OerH> maar je hebt dus gewoon ext3/4 .. maar grub herkent dat niet ?
<TopGear> xtra problems
<TopGear> hebben
<OerH> fdisk ziet er normaal uit ?
<TopGear> ja
<TopGear> zal het posten
<TopGear> ff w88
<OerH> toshiba ?
<TopGear> dell
<TopGear> D800
<Gotiniens> verwijs je grub wel naar de goede partitie?
<TopGear> wat moet er waar staan dan?
<Gotiniens> weet ik niet, ligt aan je partitie indeling...
<TopGear> http://tinyurl.com/3al9xq6
<Gotiniens> maar grub moet zichzelf zoeken op de partite waar grub op staat installed
<TopGear> http://tinyurl.com/3al9xq6 voor fdisk
<Skald_9_> blijkbaar kan je enkel met windows filmpjes bekijken op de site van vtm
<Skald_9_> het heeft iets met DRM te maken naar het schijnt
<OerH> hmm sda 2 en sda 5 zijn eender ?
<TopGear> ja
<TopGear> SWAP
<TopGear> een idee?
<OerH> ja boot zou dan op sda1 moeten staan ?
<TopGear> maar als de verwijzing ok is...
<TopGear> waar staat die verwijzing in?
<OerH> bij mij staat de boot ster op een partitie met getal 83
<OerH> bij jou nu ook, maar je hebt er 2
<TopGear> beet heeft * bij sda3
<TopGear> en die andere is men live stick
<OerH> ja, boot op sda1, denk ik.
<TopGear> maar dat zal niet werken
<TopGear> hij moet op een max. 1gb partitie
<TopGear> anders krijg ik een andere error :p
<TopGear> out of disc
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-12
<linze> mogge
<Gh0sty> morgend
<colorsoundboy> wel erg vreemd ik kan niet in mn site inloggen via firefox of chromium op deze pc, kubuntu10.10, maar wel via mn notebook ook kubuntu 10.10 ik snap er niets van
<sultan> verklaar je nader, lokale site, of remote?
<colorsoundboy> remote site
<sultan> dan zou het geen verschil mogen maken natuurlijk
<sultan> wat heb je remote draaien?
<colorsoundboy> yep dat bedoel ik maar lol
<colorsoundboy> joomla
<Gotiniens> mischien iets wat je in de cache hebt staan ofzo?
<Gotiniens> of opgeslagen wachtwoorden
<sultan> krijg je de site wel te zien?
<colorsoundboy> ja vermoed het ik ga daar eens maar op zoek
<Gotiniens> dat is het enige wat ik me kan bedenken
<colorsoundboy> ja hoor geen probleem
<colorsoundboy> http://colorsound-balancing.com
<awsome1234> Goeden middag.
<trijntje> hoi awsome1234
<Ronnie> Weet iemand een programma om CMYK .psd bestanden te openen (de standaard GIMP. Scribus en Krita lukt het volgens mij niet, tenminste niet met 'openen met...'
<awsome1234> Met Krita zou het moeten kunnen zie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183537
<awsome1234> Verkeerde commando xD
<Ronnie> awsome1234: Die had ik geprobeerd, maat die komt dat met "choose filter (filetype)" en daar staat .psd niet tussen
<awsome1234> Ronnie: Dan wordt het even lastig, voor mij althans. Misschien iemand anders nog ideeen?
<Ronnie> ik zal eens de GIMP beta proberen
<misnix> Ronnie, met imagemagick of misschien scribus?   http://stackoverflow.com/questions/223038/using-a-cmyk-psd-without-photoshop
<mo__> hi
<Ronnie> GIMP beta werkt ook niet helaas
<Ronnie> scribus 1.3.3 had ik al geprobeert, ik kan 1.3.5 nog eens proberen
<misnix> Ronnie, met imagemagick misschien?   http://stackoverflow.com/questions/223038/using-a-cmyk-psd-without-photoshop
<trijntje> imagemagick claimt iig wel dat ze alles naar alles kunnen omzetten/openen ;)
<Ronnie> trijntje: ik heb toch al ondervonden dat die regel niet altijd op gaat
<Ronnie> met name van layers halen uit een vreemde bestanden
<trijntje> ik zeg ook alleen maar wat ze zelf claimen. Ik weet helemaal niks van afbeeldingen bewerken, ik gebruikt imagemagick alleen op png's aan elkaar te plakken :P
<commodoor> zijn er mensen die na het overstappen naar 10.10 problemen hebben, zoals een rare lag probleem? Ik heb ineens rare lag probleem waar alles tijdelijk stopt (1sec) en daarna weer verder gaat.
<commodoor> een clean install heeft ook niks verholpen na update komt de lag weer terug. ik denk dat het kernel gerelateerd is. heb nu verschillende kernels gebruikt (behalve oude) 2.6.35-23+ tot 2.6.37-Rc2
<Ronnie> commodoor: ik ervaar hetzelfde probleem hier met 10.10. Ik ben van plan om terug te gaan naar 10.04
<commodoor> Ronnie, ja dat was ik ook van plan. er zijn meer mensen die dit ook ervaren maar geen oplossing
<Gotiniens> swapiness al verlaagd neem ik aan?
<Gotiniens> zou ook fijn zijn als je kon vaststellen welke update het veroorzaakt
<Ronnie> Gotiniens: swapiness? is dat het schrijven en lezen naar swap? ik heb een 'grafiekje' voor de SWAP aan staan, maar die blijft constant leeg
<commodoor> ik denk dat het na kernel update komt
<Gotiniens> commodoor, denk ik ook, maar zekerheid zou fijn zijn
<Gotiniens> Ronnie, swapiness is hoe snel iets naar de swap geschreven word inderdaad
<commodoor> ja dat zou fijn zijn
<Ronnie> dan zal die waarde aanpassen weinig zin hebben
<commodoor> maar niet iedereen heeft deze probleem
<Gotiniens> Ronnie, als hij bij jou leeg blijft wel ja
<Gotiniens> ik ervaar ze ook totaal niet
<commodoor> ik heb hardeschijf getest, memtest gedaan
<commodoor> clean install
<Ronnie> ik zie het vooral bij firefox en pidgin. Ooit duurt het een volle seconde wanneer de muis veranderd van icoon bij het hoveren over een link. Ook het text invullen gaat ooit traag, het scherm wordt grijs etc
<commodoor> ik hou cpu bij, en zelfs tijdens de lag is de cpu niet 100%
<commodoor> dat heb ik ook
<commodoor> het kan soms echt irritant zijn
<commodoor> wel fijn om te horen dat ik niet het enige ben, eerst dacht ik dat mijn laptop niet meer goed was :p
<commodoor> Ronnie, waar gebruik je 10.10 op?
<Ronnie> commodoor: HP 6530b
<Ronnie> jij?
<Ronnie> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/227935/hp-compaq-6530b-(gb976ea).html
<brentjuh> hey mensen even een vraagje... kan je ook ergens een cursus ubuntu/linux krijgen en een diploma halen?
<cumulus007> Ja, dat kan
<brentjuh> ok.. weet je ook welk bedrijf?
<cumulus007> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<brentjuh> ok
<cumulus007> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/course_locator/country_NL/
<brentjuh> oke in nijmegen is lekker dicht bij maar iets te duur :O
<brentjuh> 1950 euro :P
<mrD_> Goede avond
<mrD_> is het ook mogelijk om de Grub menu op te starten tijden het booten?
<OerH> mrD_, ja, houd linker shift vast tijdens boot, dan komt u in het grub menu
<mrD_> thanks
<OerH> :-)
<OerH> indien u dit altijd zichtbaar wilt hebben > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/show-and-hide-the-grub-menu-on-ubuntu.html
<OerH> simpel # voor hiddenmenu plaatsen
<mrd_> Ik heb bij users en groepen een vinkje gezet, geen wachtwoord meer vragen bij starten
<mrd_> maar nu krijg ik allemaal foutmeldingen
<mrd_> zoals: could not update ICEautority file
<mrd_> etc
<mrd_> laat maar
<mrd_> al gefix
<mrd_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949750
<mrr> Hallo allemaal
<mrr> kan iemand voor mij een bug aanmelden
<mrr> ik vind het maar te lastig
<mrr> het gaat er om, als je bij gebruikersbeheer aangeeft dat je in wil loggen zonder wachtwoord dat je dan na het reboot allemaal foutmeldingen krijgt en dan niks meer kunt
<OerH> heb je automatisch aanmelden gebruikt ?
<OerH> .
<trijntje> lol, hoe kunnen wij die bug nou doorgeven als we er zo weinig van weten? :P
<OerH> ik snap half wat hij gedaan heeft, paswoorden removed ofzoiets ?
<Gotiniens> ik ga even kijken wat hij bedoelde ;)
<Dvorak> 'Avond
<OerH> hoi Dvorak
<Dvorak> Lekker rustig hier zo te zien.
 * jelmer zwaait
<OerH> ja, geweldig. zo weinig problemen ..
<Gotiniens> hmmm
<Gotiniens> geen errors
<OerH> zag je ook deze fout,  could not update ICEautority file ?
<Gotiniens> niks gezien
<Gotiniens> als hij inlogt is het goed toch =)
<trijntje> nah, mss encrypted home en dan passwd verwijderen?
<Gotiniens> zou kunnen inderdaad..
<trijntje> dan is het wel stuk ;)
<Guest74404> Hallo ik ben nieuw.Wil graag ubuntu installeren hoeveel gb moet ik vrijmaken bij het installeren van Ubuntu? heb voldoende schijfruimte vrij
<OerH> 20 gb is voldoende, om ook flink wat programma's te proberen.
<Guest74404> Dank je wel!voor het advies!
<OerH> succes :-)
<OerH> na installatie, doorloop update en deze stappen > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<efaydian> iemand enig idee hoe je de login window ubuntu verander?
<OerH> nooit gedaan, maar er is een uitleg > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<efaydian> ik heb de splash kunnen editen, ik wil alleen een andere login window van gnome-art gebruiken, en dr staat werkelijk nergens op die site n how to
<OerH> na deze opdracht ' sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow ´   en als je dan uitlogt, kan je het instellen
<OerH> met ' sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop ´ verwijder je weer die manager
<OerH> http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-change-the-login-screen-of-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2/
<basidz> krijg deze logfile na een foutmelding tijdens het brsnden van een video dvd in brassero: http://pastebin.ca/2017719 iemand ene idee??
<Gotiniens> je hebt een avi en die wil je branden naar dvd?
<basidz> wmv file
<Gotiniens> en kan je die file wel afspelen?
<basidz> yep
<Gotiniens> waarmee speel je af?
<basidz> in windows 7 ook la steeds een error
<basidz> wmp, vlc alles
<OerH> zou de avi dan corrupt zijn ?
<Gotiniens> kan je hem afspelen met de video player "movie player" in het menu?
<OerH> *wv
<basidz> is geen avi file...
<OerH> *wmv
<OerH> als je in win7 ook errors krijgt, lijkt het me duidelijk.
<basidz> kan hem gewoon afspelen in movieplayer
<basidz> waarom kan ik de file dan wel afspelen??
<OerH> Could not demultiplex stream ..
<Gotiniens> basidz, corruptie kan ook ergens in het midden van het bestand zitten
<basidz> kan de hele file afspelen zoals het er nu naar uitziet
<Gotiniens> dan zal je movie player pas stoppen als hij op dat punt aankomt
<basidz> heb versneld de hele film bekeken
<Gotiniens> mjah dat hoef niet perse corruptie uitsluiten :S
<basidz> film is bewerkt via moviemaker 2.6 zal hem nog eens maken in wellicht een ander formaat?
<Gotiniens> aangezien hij dan niet die ene corrupte file skippen
<basidz> dank. ga wel even overnieuw een bestand maken van de bewerkte film en kijken of het dsn wel gaat
<Gotiniens> tip: als je hem in ubuntu wil branden maak er dan iig een avi van
<basidz> ok
<OerH> :-)
<efaydian> meh
<efaydian> ben een eind
<efaydian> http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en#greetersection
<OerH> wat is je vraag ? of IncludeAll=true handig is ?
<efaydian> ik wil een andere gnome-greeter
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-05
<jan_> ik wil een Brother MFC-250C laten werken op Ubuntu 10.10 64 bits en dit lukt niet omdat ik de juiste driver niet kan vinden
<jan_> mfc250clpr-1.1.2-2.i386.deb heb ik kunnen downloaden
<jan_> maar dit werkt natuurlijk niet op een 64 bit systeem
<jan_> kan mij iemand op weg helpen ?
<jan_> in de vorige versies van Ubuntu had je synaptic
<jan_> maar dat lijkt in deze versie verdwenen te zijn
<OerHeks> jan_, de driver is te vinden op http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-250C  en voordat je installeerd, moet je de ubuntu 64 bit instukties volgen op http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<OerHeks> ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ is required to be installed.
<jan_> ik ga het bekijken
<OerHeks> om synaptics terug te krijgen, installeer deze sudo apt-get install synaptic
<jan_> Daar heb ik dus die driver 32 bits gedownload
<jan_> maar wat moet je hiermee : ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ is required to be installed.
<jan_> hoe moet je dat installeren ?
<OerHeks> die 2 pakketten opzoeken in synaptic, lijkt me ?
<jan_> a ja ok
<jan_> ik probeer het uit
<jan_> dank
<OerHeks> nu weet ik niet of je lib32stdc++ 5 of 6 nodig hebt ...
<idefix_> is er een sure-fire way waarop je tar.gz(.sig) programma's kan installeren op je PC?
<idefix_> waar staat .sig voor?
<idefix_> is het een help file of zo?
<erkan^> wie heeft 3.1.7 kernel?
<erkan^> bij me heb ik 3.07 ofzo
<gerard007> goedenavond room
<OerHeks> voor de zoveelste keer doet een flash film me browser crashen
<OerHeks> als ik pauze doe en wegklik, of direct wegklik, dan crash ik. ik "mot" die zooi uitkijken ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-06
<misnix> daar heb ik eigenlijk nooit last van, alleen dat ie na het afsluiten wel eens crasht
<misnix> gebruik wel adblock en noscript
<misnix> en firefox
<OerHeks> chromium
<OerHeks> ah oke
<OerHeks> oplossing: de tabblad mag niet actief zijn, dan verwijderd hij wel
<idefix> als ik wine gebruik houdt het geluid er na een tijdje mee op, waar kan dat aan liggen?
<idefix> iemand?
<idefix> zijn jullie al wakker? neem een bak koffie!!
<idefix> zwart, zonder melk!
<idefix> en suiker
<idefix> joepie, ik kon mijn opgedroogde bloedblaar van mijn vinger krabben!
<mvn071> http://martenvijn.nl/trac/wiki/font
<mvn071> getest/ontwikkeld op unbuntu
<mvn071> is 0.01 release zal nog veel wijzingen....
<jan_> Ik gebruik onlangs Ubuntu 11.10, maar ik krijg mijn printer niet meer aan de praat. Dit is een Brother MFC-250 C
<jan_> Via de website van Brother heb ik een driver gedownload
<jan_> maar die werkt alleen voor de 32 bits versie
<jan_> en ik gebgruik de 64 bits versie
<jan_> kan mij iemand helpen ?
<jan_> hoe krijg ik mijn printer aan de praat ?
<Sander92> Hoi
<Sander92> Er is zeker geen canonical punt in Nederland waar je die Ubuntu vesten kan halen :P?
<JapyDooge> hmm afaik niet idd
<JapyDooge> maar online bestellen werkt vrij goed
<Sander92> Vond het jammer dat de verzendkosten 13 euro of meer zijn ;)
<JapyDooge> ah ja
<JapyDooge> da's idd een issue :p
<MarcV> jan; heb je al eens gewoon gezocht met google? Heb kortgeleden ook een printer bij iemand moeten installeren en google br8 redding
<MarcV> was een canon geloof ik en kwam uit bij een keurige uitleg op de CL
<Sander92> Mijn IP is trouwens geblokkeerd hier omdat ik TOR node ben :(
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> heb ik eerder gezien idd op irc
<JapyDooge> is ook wel logisch
<JapyDooge> je bent ook gewoon een proxy :p
<JapyDooge> irc beheerders hebben het niet zo op proxy's :p
<Sander92> Ja snap ik
<Sander92> :P
<Sander92> maar nu zit ik alsnog op een proxy, omdat ik anders niet binnenkwam
<JapyDooge> haha
<trijntje> Sander92: je kan geloof ik ergens anders aanmelden als je een tor exit-node bent, als het goed is geeft freenode automatisch een link als je via de exit node aanmeld
<Sander92> hmm ik zal even kijken :)
<Sander91> oeps
<JapyDooge> lol
<Sander91> ik heb idd een tor adres gevonden
<Sander91> thnx
<OerHeks> MarcV, ik heb jan gister ook al uitgelegd hoe.
<MarcV> OerHeks, was ik niet van op de hoogte.. :) maar is dan blijkbaar niet gelukt..?
<roy_> hello
<roy_> hoe kan ik ubuntu op thin client krijgen]
<OerHeks> aansluiten op je server, en PXE booten
<JapyDooge> ligt er maar net aan hoe wat wie waar je wil op wat voor thin clients
<JapyDooge> wij gebruiken thinstation, werkt perfect
<JapyDooge> ubuntu lijkt me iets teveel van het goede voor de meeste thin clients
<OerHeks> een thinclient heeft geen opslag voor OS, hooguit voor een bootconfig
<JapyDooge> ligt er maar net aan wat voor thin clients het zijn OerHeks
<OerHeks> jah, flash video kijken word een belevenis :-D
<JapyDooge> OerHeks: ik kijk full hd youtube video's op onze thin clients hoor :p
<JapyDooge> en dat nog vanuit Citrix
<JapyDooge> met HDX
<JapyDooge> dus lokaal gerenderd
<OerHeks> dan heb je recentere hardware .
<JapyDooge> HP t5135
<JapyDooge> 800MHz
<OerHeks> ow ?
<JapyDooge> 128MB RAM
<JapyDooge> 64MB ROM
<JapyDooge> :p
<JapyDooge> VIA UniChrome 16MB
<JapyDooge> :P
<JapyDooge> wel een cpu load van > 1.00
<JapyDooge> af en toe wat framedrops
<JapyDooge> maar valt alles mee
<JapyDooge> was echt verbaast dat het zo soepel draaide
<JapyDooge> de Citrix server wordt er ook niet heel vrolijk van, maar dat soort extreme dingen zijn het beste om mee te testen
<OerHeks> dat lijt me ook, dat je je server flink laat stofblazen ..
<OerHeks> *lijkt
<JapyDooge> mja
<JapyDooge> was ook wel een server op op ESXi testomgeving
<JapyDooge> dus performance was al niet fantastisch
<JapyDooge> onze 'echte' Citrix servers zijn nog altijd fysieke machines vanwege performance
<JapyDooge> maar daar werkt zo'n 50 man tegelijk op
<JapyDooge> met VM's zit je bij de 20 man per server al vol, en het voelt sowieso altijd laggy
<OerHeks>  /me leest 50 man kijkt naar justin bieber
<JapyDooge> huh :p
<OerHeks> dat red je niet met 300 mhz/128 mb per client op je server
<JapyDooge> dat kwartje valt niet lol
<JapyDooge> heh
<JapyDooge> mja de fysieke servers hebben dual quadcores met ht
<JapyDooge> dus daar zie je 16 cores volgens task manager
<JapyDooge> en 64gb ram
<OerHeks> het is alweer een paar jaar gelee, dat ik met een edubuntu server aan het prutsen ben geweest
<JapyDooge> maar wij doen niet heel veel meer met ubuntu
<JapyDooge> de grote veranderingen bij iedere release zijn aan gebruikers imo niet uit te leggen :p
<JapyDooge> ik gebruik het alleen nog maar als ontwikkelplatform voor de thin client software
<OerHeks> ow oke, je gebruikt geen PXE
<JapyDooge> nope
<JapyDooge> thinstation op de thin clients
<JapyDooge> die haalt tijdens het booten z'n configfile van een tftp server
<JapyDooge> en die configfiles zeggen waar 'ie heen moet connecten, resolutie, toetsenbordindeling, enz
<Piratelv> Hallo iedereen, ik heb weer leuk 'probleempje'.
<tiempjuuh> vertel
 * tiempjuuh houdt van problemen
<Piratelv> Heb een kubuntu 11.10 pc, waar vaak de netwerkverbinding gewoon gemaakt wordt. Maar soms niet. Dan heb ik gezegt herstart de pc, helaas lijkt dit ook niet altijd te helpen.
<tiempjuuh> als hij ze niet heeft
<tiempjuuh> hmm
<tiempjuuh> dat heb ik ook, met Ubuntu
<Piratelv> Maar als ik heet handmatig doet. Doet de verbinign hat latijd in een keer
<tiempjuuh> herstarten is idd de enige oplossing, voor mij...
<Piratelv> (dan herstart ik dus NetworkMnager)
<tiempjuuh> Piratelv: ah
<tiempjuuh> raar
<Piratelv> idd
<tiempjuuh> kan ik niet bij helpen, sorry
<Piratelv> Nu zit ik zo te denken. Kan ik networkmanager niet iets later in de boot laten starten? (dat bv. de driver iets te traag is)
<tiempjuuh> Je kan evt. kijken of je dat kunt instellen?
<tiempjuuh> Google :D
<OerHeks> wireless netwerk of bedraad ?
<OerHeks> wireless kan kloppen, als je nog je pass moet opgeven voor je sleutelkesbosje
<Piratelv> Nee draadje
<OerHeks> hmm dat is vreemd.
<Piratelv> al mote ik wel zeggen dat het steesd meer opvalt sinds ik de pc op auto login heb gezet.
<MarcV> Is er iemand die weet in welke config-files de power opties staan geregeld?
<OerHeks> ja, /etc/acpi, or /etc/apm respectively >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement
<MarcV> tnx! zit op een ubuntu server zonder gui dus is wat lastig opzoeken zo.. :)
<OerHeks> !gnome4
 * CasW slaat aan het developen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-07
<MarcV> moge allen
<MarcV> Naar aanleiding van berichten over SSH aanvallen die toegenomen zijn checkte ik m'n auth.log en nu staat daar iets in wat ik niet kan plaatsen
<CasW> Vertel
<MarcV> Niet dat ik denk dat ik gehackt ben (draai met denyhosts dus moet goed dicht zitten) maar vroeg me toch af wat het betekent
<MarcV> de melding was: user ftp added by root to group ftp
<MarcV> komt dat uit een cronjob oid???
<MarcV> google kent de melding niet wat ik ook vreemd vind
<CasW> Een cronjob die users add? Lijkt me niet, óf jij óf iemand anders heeft (zoals er staat)  een gebruiker aangemaakt met de naam "ftp" in de groep "ftp"
<CasW> En die iemand was ingelogd als root
<MarcV> dat kan dus niet
<MarcV> user ftp is toch een standaard account? is dus niet gemaakt, maar alleen aan group ftp toegevoegd
<BaseBoyNL> Goede morgen
<MarcV> moge
<CasW> Dat zou ook kunnen, ja. Maar ik denk niet dat user ftp een standaard account is (maar over dit onderwerp weet ik (te) weinig, dus van mij kan je niets aannemen ;))
<CasW> 'morgen, BaseBoyNL
<MarcV> mmhhh..  ik zal er een tail -f opzetten om het in de gaten te houden in ieder geval
<MarcV> kan me alleen niet voorstellen dat ik gehackt ben..  ben de enige user, rootlogin kan niet en draai met strakafgestelde denyhosts
<MarcV> kan het niet iets zijn uit een script dat de standaard rechten checkt?
<BaseBoyNL> Klopt het dat wanneer ik 1 van me 2 mirror schijven er uit trekt het systeem niet meer kan door draaien ? dit moet toch juist wel lukken ?
<CasW> MarcV: Dan had hij dat wel gezegd, niet dat hij de user ftp aan de groep ftp zou hebben toegevoegd
<CasW> BaseBoyNL: 2 mirror schijven? RAID?
<BaseBoyNL> Jep
<BaseBoyNL> RAID 1
<CasW> Nouja, hij merkt dan dat er een schijf mist en volgens mij wil hij dan inderdaad niet meer opstarten
<BaseBoyNL> Maar wat is dan het nut van RAID 1 ?
<BaseBoyNL> Als een schijf crashed ben je alsnog alles kwijt dus :P
<CasW> Nee, dan heb je het nog wel op de schijf staan, die kan je dan weer "uit" de RAID halen (volgens mij, ook dit is een onderwerp waar ik te weinig van weet) en dan heb je alle data nog
<BaseBoyNL> vind het maar ingewikkeld dat linux haha
<CasW> Dit is niet expliciet voor linux, dit heb je ook met Windows ;) RAID is gewoon een onderwerp op zich
<BaseBoyNL> Daar heb je een punt maar met windows kom ik aardig uit de voeten maar op me ubuntu-server ben ik constant aan het uitzoeken
<CasW> Ubuntu server is dan ook niet bepaald voor beginners ;)
<CasW> (Of heb je de gewone Ubuntu geïnstalleerd?)
<BaseBoyNL> Nee de server versie
<BaseBoyNL> wilde meer leren met de command line
<CasW> Vind je het dan vreemd dat het moeilijk is? ;P
<BaseBoyNL> Nou het probleem waar ik vaak tegen aanloop is dat wanneer ik een tutorial volg ik hele anderen dingen op me scherm krijg als dat er wordt beschreven
<CasW> Tsja, andere partitionering, oudere of nieuwere software, dat zouden oorzaken kunnen zijn
<idefix> soms doet mijn geluid het niet, zoals nu, waar kan dat allemaal aan liggen (ik heb al de mute knop geprobeerd, dat was het niet)
<idefix> ?
<idefix> dit zijn geen dingen waar men iets vanaf weet, dat moet je allemaal zelf uitzoeken of zo
<CasW> De juiste uitgang geselecteerd?
<CasW> Mijn koptelefoon is niet zo goed meer, en dan detecteert de pc soms niet meer dat er een is aangesloten en dan gaat hij van uitgang wisselen, en zo gaat dat bij mij soms mis, misschien bij jou ook?
<BaseBoyNL> Wat is broadcast bij de static ip gegevens in ubuntu ?
<idefix> hij doet het weer
<idefix> maar soms scheidt hij er na een tijdje mee uit als ik spel via wine speel bijv.
<BaseBoyNL> Is het mogelijk om in linux 3 schijven de scheiden ?
<misnix> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast_address
<misnix> hoe bedoel ie?
<BaseBoyNL> ik heb er 3 schijven in zitten 250gb 2tb en 2tb nu wil ik op die 250gb de os instaleren en op de 2tb me foto's films en noem maar op zetten. dan het liefst de 2tb schijven in raid zodat wanneer er 1 kapot gaat ik me bestanden behoud
<misnix> dat je die 250gb wilt gebruiken gewoon opgeven tijdens installatie?
<misnix> en daarna die raid maken
<BaseBoyNL> Maar hoe kom ik dan in die schijven ?
<misnix> door ze te mounten
<JapyDooge> 12:48 <misnix> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast_address   <<   ?
<BaseBoyNL> misnix: maar dat moet je dan doen bij elke opstart
<JapyDooge> 13:20 <BaseBoyNL> misnix: maar dat moet je dan doen bij elke opstart < of in je fstab zetten
<idefix> ligt het aan mij of voelt iedereen zich nu slecht?
<JapyDooge> huh? :p
<idefix>  JapyDooge, ach kopje koffie en een bezoek en het geet alweer
<JapyDooge> hehe
<JapyDooge> mja
<JapyDooge> ik voel me wel fysiek beroerd :p
<JapyDooge> snotverkouden lol
<BaseBoyNL> kan iemand mij even begeleiden door het schijf partitie gedeelte van ubuntu server ?
<tiempjuuh> tuurlijk
<tiempjuuh> wat snap je niet
<tiempjuuh> en wil je Windows/iets anders erbij houden?
<BaseBoyNL> ik heb 3 schijven in me server zitten 1 250gb schijf welke ik wil gebruiken voor me os en 2x een 2tb schijf wat ik wil gebruiken voor me media en het liefst wil ik deze in raid hebben staan hoe kan ik dit het beste doen ?
<BaseBoyNL> tiempjuuh: Windows hoeft er niet op
<tiempjuuh> In raid...
<tiempjuuh> zijn het exact dezelfde schijven?
<BaseBoyNL> in raid 1 zodat ze elkaar kopieeren
<BaseBoyNL> Jep zelfs het zelfde merk
<tiempjuuh> mooi
<tiempjuuh> dan, heb je ze al als raid ingesteld, in de BIOS?
<tiempjuuh> of raid controller
<BaseBoyNL> uhm nee wist neit dat dit moest dacht dat ubuntu dit zelf kon doormiddel van software
<tiempjuuh> nee
<tiempjuuh> raid moet je altijd instellen in de BIOS/raid controller
<BaseBoyNL> Ga ik dat eerst even doen
<commandoline_> tiempjuuh, wacht even, je hebt zoiets als software raid
<commandoline_> en dat ondersteund Ubuntu voor zover ik weet idd, maar sorry, geen ervaring
<commandoline_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID helpt misschien.
<tiempjuuh> ik denk dat hardware handiger is
<tiempjuuh> als dat toch wordt ondersteund
<BaseBoyNL> waar zou ik dit kunnen vinden ? ik zit in me bios
<tiempjuuh> ik dacht wel dat de schijven geformatteerd moesten worden daarvoor... Heb je geen data op die 2X 2TB schijven?
<BaseBoyNL> Nee ze zijn nog helemaal nieuw en leeg
<tiempjuuh> oké
<tiempjuuh> onder het kopje security wellicht
 * tiempjuuh heeft geen raid bios meer sinds kort
<BaseBoyNL> staan alleen dingen als wachtwoord instellen
<tiempjuuh> ehrr
<tiempjuuh> kijk eens rond
<BaseBoyNL> heb nu alles bekeken maar zie nergens iets staan als raid
<tiempjuuh> wat is je moederbord?
<commandoline_> tiempjuuh, weet je zeker dat een hardware raid beter is? Zo te zien kan het wel eens problemen geven als bijv. je moederbord het begeeft?
<BaseBoyNL> tiempjuuh: waar staat dat ? ik heb deze server gewoon in zen geheel gekocht het is een HP proliant
<tiempjuuh> commandoline_: je mobo begeeft het minder snel dan je ubuntu
<BaseBoyNL> Proliant ML110 G6
<tiempjuuh> ;)
<tiempjuuh> maar ik heb geen ervaring met software raid, dus daar kan ik niet bij helpen...
<tiempjuuh> jij, commandoline_?
<commandoline_> nee, geen ervaring. Wel een linkje: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<commandoline_> 10.04 server guide
<BaseBoyNL> Die heb ik inderdaad ook wel eens bekeken maar daar wordt uitgelegd met 2 schijven niet met 3
<BaseBoyNL> dus daar liep ik mee de fout in
<tiempjuuh> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-installation-40/does-hp-proliant-ml110-g6-supports-raid-861538/
<BaseBoyNL> ik heb het inderdaad je kan bij sata mode hem op raid zetten
<BaseBoyNL> maar dan zet hij de 250gb ook in raid
<tiempjuuh> ow
<tiempjuuh> hmmm
<tiempjuuh> raar
<BaseBoyNL> is het technisch wel mogelijk wat ik wil ?
<tiempjuuh> Ik denk het wel
<tiempjuuh> wacht even
<BaseBoyNL> ok
<OerHeks> raid met 2 schijffen ?
<OerHeks> dat heet raid 0 of 1
<tiempjuuh> BaseBoyNL: vraag eens op http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<BaseBoyNL> tiempjuuh: oke gaat ik doen
<BaseBoyNL> OerHeks: Ja klopt ik wil ze in raid 1 maar heb ook nog een kleiner schijfje welke ik wil gebruiken voor het OS
<tiempjuuh> als je Engels goed is, kun je het ook vragen in #ubuntu
<BaseBoyNL> tiempjuuh: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/ubuntu-server-11-04-raid1-instellen-met-3-schijven/
<tiempjuuh> oh, hehe
<tiempjuuh> je mag het evt. bumpen hoor
<OerHeks> raid in 2 schijffen is just een mirror, lees eerst eenws wat raid is.
<BaseBoyNL> OerHeks: ik snap wat raid is
<ShaggyInc> Hii
<tiempjuuh> hoi ShaggyInc
<erkan^> hio ShaggyInc
<thomasave> Hoi tiemjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hey thomasave!
<ShaggyInc> Ik vroeg me zo eens af... Mijn vriend wil mss ook overstappen op Ubuntu, voor zijn EeePC 100* (Atom 230 1,6GHz/1GB). Hij wil echter wel 'gewoon' MS Office 2010 (of evt 2007) blijven gebruiken. Nu schijnt het dus zo te zijn dat Wine problemen heeft met Office 2007 en 2010. An sich is dat geen probleem, natuurlijk, maar omdat de Atom geen kvm ondersteunt vraag ik me af of dit, qua snelheid haalbaar zou zijn
<tiempjuuh> Virtualbox+XP
<tiempjuuh> maar wel een geheugenupgrade doen.
<ShaggyInc> Zou dat de garantie schaden, denk je?
<ShaggyInc> sorry, dat google ik even zelf
<viezerd> BaseBoyNL: bij zo'n Proliant zou ik 'gewoon' gebruik maken van de hardware raid
<BaseBoyNL> viezerd: Maar hoe kan ik dan de 3 schijven scheiden ?
<BaseBoyNL> viezerd: ik heb 3 schijven in me server zitten 1 250gb schijf welke ik wil gebruiken voor me os en 2x een 2tb schijf wat ik wil gebruiken voor me media en het liefst wil ik deze in raid hebben staan hoe kan ik dit het beste doen ?
<viezerd> precies zoals jij het zegt :)
<viezerd> 1 schijf voor je OS
<tiempjuuh> ShaggyInc: bij asus dacht ik niet :)
<viezerd> en voor die andere 2 zou je ff tijdens het opstarten van de PC optie aan moeten klikken
<viezerd> om in je raid te komen
<tiempjuuh> iig niet op de laptop
<viezerd> BaseBoyNL: daarmee gooit ie dan wel je schijven leeg
<ShaggyInc> top
<tiempjuuh> viezerd: dat stelde ik ook al voor
<tiempjuuh> maar het lukte niet ofzo :P
<viezerd> aanhouder wint :P
<tiempjuuh> :)
<tiempjuuh> BaseBoyNL: en als je de andere schijf eens loskoppelt, en dan raid instelt?
<tiempjuuh> (en later weer terughangen, doh ;))
<viezerd> dan kan het niet mis idd
<viezerd> ik zu ook ff de gehele mdadm software raid configuratie ongedaan maken voor je de hardware raid instelt
<viezerd> dus eerst zorgen dat je OS 3 schijven 'ziet'. Reboot en raid instellen; daarna ziet je OS 2 schijven
<viezerd> oja, eerst backup maken :)
<BaseBoyNL> Ik gaat eens kijken wat ik er mee kan
 * tiempjuuh heeft haat aan de toetsweek
<Lostsouls> Kun je met wget eigentlijk ook iets "geten" van een http beveiligde link ? Door bijvoorbeeld username+pass mee te geven in je argument ? Of zijn daar andere tools voor ?
<Kristof_D> Lostsouls, ik zie in de manpages toch een optie --user en --password en die lijken me te doen wat je vraagt.
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> hey hans
<hansw> heb vanavond zowaar iets positiefs over ubuntu gepost
<hansw> de open vmware view client werkt er goed op :-)
<OerHeks> cool
<OerHeks> heb jij een Intel Core i7, i5, Xeon of Core 2 ?
<hansw> jammer dat het software van derden is :-)
<hansw> ik heb een eee, geen echte pc meer
<hansw> zo'n 1501u
<OerHeks> ow oke, dan hoef je niet bezorgd te zijn, volgens  Joanna Rutkowska
<OerHeks> http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2011/12/exploring-new-lands-on-intel-cpus-sinit.html
<hansw> holy fuck, ring 0/
<hansw> de rest klinkt ook niet lekker nee
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-08
<erik_k> Hee allemaal. Ik probeer een paar security meldingen uit de log van mijn router te ontcijferen. Maar helaas is het op internet tamelijk lastig de juiste duidelijke informatie te krijgen.
<erik_k> Zoek wat info over "IDS scan parser".
<Piratelv> Ik zou zeggen dat IDS voor Intrusion Detection System staat.
<Piratelv> Dan zou dat dus een programma zijn  die de info van dat IDS programma uitleest en er nuttige info van maakt, @ erik_k.
<OerHeks> router-log software
<erik_k> parser heeft als betekenis: Programma(deel) dat is belast met het decoderen van een externe programma-opdracht en het vaststellen van de syntaxis
<erik_k> Het lijkt er dus wel op. De tekst die er achter staat wordt nog cryptischer.
<erik_k> IDS scan parser: tcp syn scan: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx scanned at least 20 ports at xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx. (1 of 1) : xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 0060 TCP 52444->1080 [S.....] seq 2119930710 win 5840
<joris> Iemand hier die veel van pulse audio afweet?
<hansw> hmm, mensen hier die preload gebruiken als daemon?
<OerHeks> heb het wel eens geprobeerd, preload en prelink
<hansw> preload lijkt wel te helpen hier
<OerHeks> merk weinig verschil bij opstarten, wel iets verbetering bij gebruik programma;s na inloggen
<hansw> dat is ook hoe ze preload omschrijven ja
<OerHeks> http://digitalplace.nl/tutorials/os/163/ubuntu-super-speed
<hansw> hmm, eens mee spelen, dank
<OerHeks> ah, ik dacht toen ook dat het voor booten was.
<commandoline> let niet op mij, ik test alleen MwanzoBot ;)
<commandoline> ;def ubuntu
<OerHeks> maar daar kan je weinig verbeteren, statisch ip <> dhcp maakt dan wel iets uit
<commandoline> ;def dualopstarten
<commandoline> ;def font
<hansw> OerHeks, wat doet prelink trouwens? staat niet veel info op die pagina
<hansw> linken van libs doet hij toch al bij het compileren?
<OerHeks> ja, maar nog iets beter, begrijp ik > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-dynamic-linking-using-prelink.html
<StefandeVries> ;def ubuntu
<OerHeks> momenteel heb ik deze 2 niet draaien, op Kubuntu
<hansw> ah, dynamic linking
<OerHeks> verder natuurlijk services uitschakelen, kan veel schelen. 3D effecten enzo :P
<hansw> ja, dat snap ik
<OerHeks> sneltoetsen uitschakelen scheelt weer niks.
<hansw> ik ga even booten, kijken wat het nu allemaal gaat doen
<OerHeks> :-)
<StefandeVries> ;def ubuntu
<MwanzoBot> Ubuntu is een op Linux gebasseerd besturings systeem, gratis te verkrijgen met zowel gemeenschappelijke als professionele ondersteuning. Ubuntu wordt ontwikkelt door een grote gemeenschap en we moedigen jou aan om ook te helpen;def  - Zie ook http://www.ubuntu-nl.org
<hansw> hmmm
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-09
<systemclient> ik zoek natuurkunde hoorcollege video's, vergelijkbaar met de MIT video's (http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/physics/8-01-physics-i-classical-mechanics-fall-1999/video-lectures/). Kennt iemand iets?
<szal> verkeerde kanaal ;)
<systemclient> szal: wat is de juiste kanaal?
<szal> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<szal> of mss ook #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<systemclient> szal: dank u
<szal> of #ubuntu-offtopic
<systemclient> szal: aleen -nl- is nederlandstalig. En in de anderen kanaalen kennt niemand nederlandstalige video's, geloof ik
<marno> hallo
<marno> hallo
<marno> hoi
<Skald_9_> is ubuntu windows installer geschikt om een dual-boot te maken ?
<Skald_9_> net een Asus Eee pc gekocht
<tiempjuuh> Je bedoelt Wubi?
<Skald_9_> met windows 7 op maar "Ubuntu aproved"
<tiempjuuh> cd erin, installeren klaar
<Skald_9_> is een mini notebook
<tiempjuuh> klopt
<Skald_9_> geen cd's
<tiempjuuh> oh
<tiempjuuh> dan pleur je het op een USB
<Skald_9_> dus gewoon op usb zetten, geen ubuntu windoos installer gebruiken ?
<tiempjuuh> nee, liever niet
<tiempjuuh> gebruik de pendrive linux installer
<Skald_9_> ok
<Skald_9_> downloading :)
<Skald_9_> handig die pendrive installer
<tiempjuuh> ja he :)
<Skald_9_> hmm er is al een dual boot standaard
<Skald_9_> express gate
<OerHeks> je kan beter Grub2 gebruiken
<OerHeks> anders zit je na elke kernel update met een probleempje :-D
<CasW> Herschrijf je update-grub zodat 'ie wél de juiste dingen doorvoert ;)
<CasW> *express gate dus update, in dit geval
<Skald_9_> dus niet gewoon ubuntu installeren ?
<CasW> Ubuntu komt al standaard met Grub
<Skald_9_> heb ubuntu 11 op usb nu
<CasW> Ubuntu 11.10, ja
<Skald_9_> ja
<Skald_9_> dus wat nu ?
<CasW> Installeren :)
<CasW> (Ik heb het begin niet gelezen, wat was het probleem in de eerste plaats?)
<Skald_9_> niet echt een probleem
<CasW> Mooi :)
<Skald_9_> wil een dual boot maken, maar zie net dat er al een linux standaard op staat
<Skald_9_> express gate
<Skald_9_> nog nooit van gehoord
<commandoline> Skald_9_: wil je express gate na de installatie van Ubuntu blijven gebruiken?
<commandoline> oh, niet dus.
<commandoline> gewoon installeren dan, windows en ubuntu worden wel herkend.
<Skald_9_> zou ik het dan automatisch wissen
<Skald_9_> ?
<Skald_9_> die express gate
<OerHeks> wat jij wil
<Skald_9_> bwa ik installeer ubuntu en zal wel zien dan
<CasW> Je hebt hopelijk sowieso een backup van eventuele belangrijke bestanden?
<Skald_9_> komt pas uit de winkel
<CasW> Oké, mooi
<Skald_9_> alles reeds op de pc want geen cd/dvd-drive
<Skald_9_> booten lukt niet gaat onmiddelijk naar wondow$
<commandoline> Skald_9_: tijdens het opstarten krijg je iets te zien als 'Press .. to change boot order' (o.i.d.)
<Skald_9_> nee
<commandoline> die toets moet je indrukken, en dan kan je de usb-stick selecteren
<commandoline> hmm, ok :P
<commandoline> kent iemand veel voorkomende toetsen die Skald_9_ kan proberen?
 * commandoline zou Del, F1, F2, F8 en F12 proberen. En ik ga er nu trouwens ook vandoor, succes ermee!
<CasW> En soms werken F10 en F11 ook nog wel ;)
<CasW> Staat ook wel ergens op je scherm in het BIOS
<OerHeks> soms moet je in je bios instellen dat je van USB wil booten PLUS bij bootdevices de USB ipv HDD
<OerHeks> kijk in je manual ?
<CasW> (Zoek naar "boot sequence" of zoiets)
<Piratelv> F8 zou ik eerst probeeren. (Asus gebruik deze veel)
<CasW> Ik geloof dat mijn netbookje (Lenovo) F12 gebruikt
<Skald_9_> F8 is het :)
<Skald_9_> ah nee geavanceerde opstartopties
<Skald_9_> F9 opstartbeheer
<Skald_9_> F2 : bios :)
<Skald_9_> 1st Boot Device : removable device  ?
<CasW> Als dat de USB-stick is, ja ;) Lijkt me wel, dus
<Skald_9_> ubuntu approved stond er in de winkel op, maar de verkoper had nog nooit van ubuntu gehoord
<CasW> Ah :P Waar heb je hem gekocht?
<Skald_9_> carrefour multi-media/elektro/informatica-afdeling
<Skald_9_> nu start het nog altijd niet via usb op ...
<CasW> Hmm, en daar hebben ze een "approved for Ubuntu"-ding? Stoer!
<Piratelv> Wat gebeurt er als je op F9 drukt dan? Krijg je een lijst?
<Skald_9_> F9: keuze tussen windows en windows
<OerHeks> en hoe heet dat ubuntu-approved geval ?
<Skald_9_> Asus Eee PC Seashell series
<OerHeks> misschien eerst de bios updaten ? >> http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_1008HA_Seashell/#download
<Skald_9_> ligt misschien aan de "boot-booster"
<Skald_9_> start wel heel snel op
<Skald_9_> nee is het ook niet; gewoon meer tijd om op F2 te drukken + ik zie hem opstarten nu
<Skald_9_> yes eindelijk gevonden
<Skald_9_> installeren kan beginnen
<Skald_9_> GRUB2 geeft me de keuze Ubuntu in windows 7 installeren
<Skald_9_> krijg ik dan ook een gewone dual boot ?
<OerHeks> ja
<Skald_9_> en geen problemen met updates/upgrades ofzo ?
<OerHeks> lijkt me niet, hoezo ?
<Skald_9_> gewoon omdat er drie opties zijn
<Skald_9_> 2e is windows er af zwieren
<Skald_9_> 3e is "iets anders"
<Skald_9_> verder dan maar :)
<Skald_9_> toch maar "iets anders" kiezen, via windows lukt niet goed
<Skald_9_> die partitie-indeling ; kan er niet aan uit
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-10
<Skald_9_> weg met windows dan maar
<tiempjuuh> ik heb ati catalyst geinstalleerd volgens deze tut: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/fglrx-ja-of-nee/
<tiempjuuh> maar hij loopt niet lekker
<tiempjuuh> hoe kan ik hem vervangen door de open drivers?
<alex-> Hey
<alex-> Weet iemand hoe ik de scrollsnelheid kan veranderen?
<JanC> alex-: wat bedoel je met "scrollsnelheid" ?
<alex-> Als ik in Firefox naar onder scroll
<alex-> Dan gaat het veel te snel
<JanC> bedoel je dat de stappen te groot zijn?  ("te snel" kan dat volgens mij toch niet gaan?)
<alex-> Ik heb een touchpad
<JanC> ah
<JanC> dus touchpad is te gevoelig?
<alex-> En als ik naar beneden scrol op een pagina, dan heb ik maar 1/4 nodig van het touchpad en dan ben ik al beneden
<alex-> Als ik net 1 regel naar beneden wil scrollen dan moet ik me vingers 1 mm verschuiven
<alex-> En dat gaat bijna niet
<JanC> kan je dat niet instellen in de systeeminstellingen voor muis & touchpad ?
<alex-> nope
<alex-> alleen dubbelkliksnelheid en muissnelheid enzo
<JanC> en heb je dat in andere programma's ook?
<alex-> maar die moet ik niet hebben
<alex-> ja
<JanC> alex-: je touchpad is niet herkend als touchpad?
<alex-> jawel
<alex-> Ik heb multi touch
<JanC> alex-: hm, ik gok dat dat misschien een soort gestures zijn die iets anders doen dan scrollen dan?
<alex-> 2 vingers naar beneden is scrollen, 2 vingers klikken is rechtermuisknop, 4 vingers klikken is middelste scrollwiel knopje indrukken
<JanC> dat is geen multitouch  ;)
<alex-> wat is dan wel multitouch?
<JanC> dat kan elke touchpad tegenwoordig wel
<JanC> het is een soort pseudo-multitouch
<alex-> oh
<alex-> nja, dat heb ik iig
<alex-> maar scrollen gaat veel te snel
<alex-> 1 mm voor 1 regel is niet te doen
<alex-> en helemaal naar onder is helemaal naar onder op de pagina
<alex-> maar daar heb ik de home en end keys voor
<JanC> alex-: ben je zeker dat Ubuntu je touchpad als touchpad herkent (m.a.w. dat er een touchpad tabblad in de systeeminstellingen voor de muis is)?
<JanC> waarmee je touchpad-specifieke dingen kan instellen
<alex-> touchpad tabblad is aanwezig
<alex-> daar heb ik hem ook op 2 vingers is scrollen gezet
<alex-> hij kon ook op 1 vinger scrollen aan de zijkant
<JanC> hm
<alex-> dus ik denk het wel
<JanC> ja, dan is die wel als touchpad herkend idd.
<JanC> werkt het beter met 1 vinger aan de zijkant?
<JanC> alex-: mogelijk moet je model touchpad minder gevoelig afgesteld worden, in dat geval zal je misschien best een bug rapporteren...
<alex-> zelfde ongeveer
<alex-> muissnelheid is goed
<alex-> heb het nu in firefox wat beter kunnen zetten door firefox instellingen zelf in te stellen
<alex-> maar nog niet in ubuntu zelf
<JanC> met muissnelheid bedoel je de touchpad-bediening van de cursor (pijl)?
<alex-> ja
<JanC> alex-: je kan ook eens kijken of je hetzelfde hebt met het scrollwiel van een echte muis
<alex-> hmmz
<alex-> heb momenteel geen echte muis bij de hand
<alex-> gebruik hem nooit
<JanC> zoniet lijkt het iets wat afhankelijk is van de instellingen van de touchpad (of van de touchpad driver)
<alex-> muis gevonden
<alex-> ja met muis wel normaal
<alex-> maar met muis heb je interval zegmaar
<alex-> dus je scrolt maximaal paar pagina's want dan komt er zo'n klik op
<JanC> alex-: hm, je hebt toch geen echte multitouch touchpad hé?  ik zie hier namelijk net dat een "swipe down" gesture als "cmd_scrollBottom" geïnterpreteerd wordt in Firefox ;)
<alex-> ehm
<alex-> 2 vingers naar beneden
<alex-> wacht
<JanC> soit, ik moet zometeen weg
<JanC> misschien heeft iemand anders ook nog een idee ☺
<alex-> mss is dat het
<alex-> 2 vingers naar beneden is zelfde als scrollBottom
<alex-> maar ik heb dit ook in nautilus e.d.
<JanC> alex-: je zou ook eens kunnen kijken met xev wat er gebeurt
<JanC> daarmee kan je monitoren welke X input events er gegenereerd worden
<alex-> hoe werkt het?
<JanC> als dat een equivalent van een "End"-toets is vs. 100 "Down"-toetsen
<JanC> of dat *
<alex-> gelukt
<alex-> maar
<alex-> ik krijg niet echt iets duidelijks eruit
<alex-> als ik ga scrollen
<JanC> wat krijg je dan wel?
<JanC> oh ja, en je moet de muispijl boven dat vakje in het venster dat komt zetten voor je scrollt
<alex-> hmmz
<alex-> als ik naar onder scroll
<alex-> krijg ik iets over button 5
<JanC> dat klinkt als het scrollwiel
<JanC> (ja, dat zijn eigenlijk twee "knoppen"
<alex-> niet echt iets van end ofzo
<alex-> LeaveNotify event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x4e00001,
<alex->     root 0x14e, subw 0x0, time 30753979, (196,84), root:(198,195),
<alex->     mode NotifyNormal, detail NotifyNonlinear, same_screen YES,
<alex->     focus YES, state 16
<JanC> krijg je een overvloed van die dingen dan?
<JanC> bij de minste scroll?
<alex-> zeker 4 regels
<alex-> maar weet niet zeker gaat snel
<JanC> als je scrollt?
<JanC> die die je hier plakte lijkt me trouwens een ander soort event
<alex-> ButtonRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x4e00001,
<alex->     root 0x14e, subw 0x0, time 30826740, (164,140), root:(165,222),
<alex->     state 0x1010, button 5, same_screen YES
<alex-> sorry
<alex-> deze moest het zijn
<alex-> dit is naar onder scrollen
<JanC> klopt, je krijgt dus scroll down events hetzelfde als bij een muiswiel
<JanC> de vraag is nu of je er te veel krijgt, of dat het nog ergens anders fout gaat...?
<alex-> ik denk te veel
<JanC> je kan normaal in je terminal terugscrollen om te zien of er heel veel zijn
<JanC> maar nu moet ik echt gaan, sorry
<alex-> bedankt
<alex-> doei
<warddr> Heeft er iemand ervaring met ironhide (voor nvidea optimus)
<OerHeks> mooie bug in KDE bug 281484 in widget-misc > Calculator plasmoid does not accept entries with more than 4 digits :-D
<OerHeks> warddr, blijkbaar hebben weinig ervaring met die dubbele videokaart.
<warddr> ik ben vandaag halsoverkop mijn nieuwe laptop gaat halen, OerHeks
<warddr> maar als ik het goed door heb zal ik er een artikel over schrijven
<OerHeks> warddr , misschien heeft u hier iets aan > http://askubuntu.com/questions/62671/cant-get-optimus-to-work-with-ironhide-on-an-asus-n53sn
<misnix> da's een bug die je vertrouwen moet geven in kde, OerHeks  :-)
<OerHeks> zit er al in sinds 4.7.1
<OerHeks> mja wie gebruikt dan ook een widget ?
<misnix> of kde ;p
<OerHeks> wat draai jij dan, Vista ?
<OerHeks> .. of wacht, Gnome3 ?
<misnix> neu, gnome 2
<misnix> ubuntu 10.04
<misnix> lts
<misnix> daarna of eerder al debian of mint op debian denk ik
<misnix> vista ken ik alleen van de buren ;)
<OerHeks> ooit had ik vista. "best thing happened to linux"
<misnix> lol
<misnix> vandaar dat ik het ken via de buren
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-11
<blackwolf12333> mensen, ik heb een probleem
<blackwolf12333> de wubi installer werkt gewoon
<blackwolf12333> maar als ik dan opnieuw opstart en naar ubuntu ga
<blackwolf12333> dan voltooit de installer niet
<blackwolf12333> hebben jullie enig idee waarom
<trijntje> hey blackwolf12333
<blackwolf12333> hoi
<trijntje> hoe bedoel je dat de installer niet voltooid? Als de installatie klaar is hoeft er niets meer te gebeuren
<blackwolf12333> klopt maar als wubi klaar is moet je nog naar ubuntu om de installatie te voltooien
<blackwolf12333> en daar blijft de installer hangen op 60% ongeveer
<blackwolf12333> bij bestanden kopieren
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je?
<blackwolf12333> 11.10
<trijntje> hmm, vreemd, heb je gecontroleerd of het iso-bestand juist gedownload is?
<blackwolf12333> ja
<blackwolf12333> ik heb de iso op een andere pc gedownload omdat de pc waarop ik wil installeren geen internetverbinding heeft
<blackwolf12333> en dan met een metalink bestandje en wubi geinstalleerd
<blackwolf12333> op windows
<trijntje> blackwolf12333: oja, ik zie nu op de site dat je gewoon een .exe kan downloaden
<blackwolf12333> ja
<blackwolf12333> :)
<trijntje> ik weet niet precies wat er fout kan zijn gegaan, heb je het al een tweede keer geprobeerd?
<blackwolf12333> 3 keer al
<blackwolf12333> daarom ben ik hier
<trijntje> en je hebt niet per ongeluk de verkeerde iso gedownload?
<blackwolf12333> nee
<blackwolf12333> gewoon van ubuntu.com
<blackwolf12333> dat is de goede lijkt mij
<blackwolf12333> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<trijntje> dat is de goede inderdaad
<blackwolf12333> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.metalink
<blackwolf12333> dit is het metalink bestand wat ik heb gebruikt
<blackwolf12333> klopt ook
<blackwolf12333> want anders werkt wubi niet
<trijntje> ik weet niet echt wat er mis kan zijn. Welke versie van windows gebruik je?
<blackwolf12333> xp
<blackwolf12333> maar hij werkt niet erg goed meer
<blackwolf12333> daarom stap ik ook over
<trijntje> het probleem met wubi is dat bijna niemand hier dat ooit gebruikt, dus ik weet er weinig van
<trijntje> kan je ubuntu niet op een aparte partitie installeren? meestal gaat dat wel goed
<blackwolf12333> ja kan ik proberen
<blackwolf12333> anders probeer ik wel ergens een brander vandaan te toveren
<misnix> klopt de md5sum van het bestand?
<blackwolf12333> geen idee
<blackwolf12333> nooit gesnapt waar dat voor dient
<misnix> staat die er niet bij?
<blackwolf12333> nee
<trijntje> blackwolf12333: vanaf usb-stick booten kan ook eenvoudig
<blackwolf12333> weet ik
<blackwolf12333> maar ik heb een hele oude bios
<blackwolf12333> daar kan dat nog niet
<misnix> md5sum geeft per bestand een unieke code
<blackwolf12333> o ok
<trijntje> blackwolf12333: weet je zeker dat de installatie blijft hangen, of gaat het gewoon heel erg traag?
<blackwolf12333> nee blijft hangen
<trijntje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59535/why-is-wubi-copying-files-so-slowly-mostly-with-no-hard-drive-activity-11-04
<misnix> als je download niet goed is krijg je een afwijkend resultaat
<blackwolf12333> de muis houd er dan ook mee op
<misnix> als het steeds op hetzelfde moment gebeurt is of je bestand of je geheugen niet goed
<misnix> vlgs mij
<blackwolf12333> gebeurt steeds op hetzelfde plekje
<blackwolf12333> dus daar is inderdaad iets mis
<trijntje> ik moet gaan, ik hoop dat je er nog achter komt wat er mis is blackwolf12333
<blackwolf12333> bedankt alvast
<trijntje> mocht je ubuntu op een aparte partitie installeren, vergeet niet om eerst een backup van al je data te maken
<blackwolf12333> er staat toch al niks meer op
<blackwolf12333> die pc was al gereset
<blackwolf12333> met een verkeerde windows herstel schijf:/
<misnix> brr
<misnix> er is ook wel een md5sum voor windows
<misnix> zou volgende resultaat moeten geven
<misnix> c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5 *ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<blackwolf12333> ik ga zo even zo'n bestandje downloaden
<misnix> als dat klopt is het denk ik je geheugen dar rot is, kun je met memtest86 testen
<misnix> dar=dat
<blackwolf12333> die zie ik niet
<blackwolf12333> hoort wel ja
<misnix> wat zie je niet?
<blackwolf12333> de memtest86
<blackwolf12333> bij boot
<blackwolf12333> moet ik de md5sum of de sha1sum hebben?
<misnix> ik weet niet of dat er bij zit in wubi
<misnix> hoewel, op iso hoort ie erbij te zittten dacht ik
<misnix> (ik draai 10.04, daar zit ie wel bij)
<blackwolf12333> in het iso bestand?
<misnix> tijdens het boooten zit het in het menu dacht ik of in het installatie menu
<blackwolf12333> echt nooit gezien
<misnix> hm
<misnix> misschien dat ze het eruit gesloopt hebben
<erik_k> Bij een normale installatie staat de memtest in grub.
<misnix> of misschien is het niet opgevallen
<blackwolf12333> ik heb alleen de iso en de metalink gedownload
<blackwolf12333> erik_k: oja vergeten
<blackwolf12333> ehm bij de grub staat
<blackwolf12333> normal mode
<blackwolf12333> safe graphic mode
<misnix> anders een cd van memtest maken http://www.memtest86.com/download.html
<blackwolf12333> acpi workaraunds
<blackwolf12333> verbose mode
<blackwolf12333> en demo mode
<misnix> maar doe eerst een md5sum, dat gaat sneller ;-)
<blackwolf12333> eh hoe?
<blackwolf12333> en een cd maken kan niet
<misnix> md5sum voor windows downloaden en md5sum blabla.iso doen
<erik_k> Bij de cd moet je tijdens het opstarten van de schijf bij het eerste scherm (paars met onder twee icoontjes) meteen op een toets drukken. Dan een taal kiezen en vervolgens krijg je een menu waar de memtest tussen staat.
<blackwolf12333> ik kan geen cd branden:(
<erik_k> Mmm, dat is lastig. Geen brander elders beschikbaar? Bij vrienden, familie o.i.d.
<misnix> ze hebben ook een winblows floppy versie ;-)
<blackwolf12333> jawel maar dan moet ik eerst weer software installeren enzo
<blackwolf12333> maar dat zal ik dan maar gaan proberen denk ik
<blackwolf12333> zit nie veel anders op
<misnix> voor md5sum toch niet? exe downloaden en runnen
<blackwolf12333> nee
<blackwolf12333> maar ik kan ook de iso branden op een cd
<blackwolf12333> en dan vanaf de cd proberen te installeren
<misnix> ja, maar als de iso niet goed is heb je ook niks aan de cd
<blackwolf12333> de iso is gewoon goed
<blackwolf12333> daar heb ik niks aan verandert
<misnix> en?
<misnix> downloads kunnen foutgaan
<blackwolf12333> ja maar deze is gewoon goed voltooit
<misnix> zegt niks
<misnix> 1 bitje verkeerd en jammer maar helaas
<blackwolf12333> is waar
<blackwolf12333> maar het werkt gewoon
<misnix> een t aan het eind ipv een d en het klopt niet meer :->
<misnix> als het gewoon werkt heb je toch geen probleem?
<blackwolf12333> alleen de installatie niet
<misnix> oh, nou, dan staat er misschien een filter op jouw ip adres zodat jouw installatie wordt afgebroken na x Mb downloaden?
<blackwolf12333> nee
<blackwolf12333> en ik had nog een oude download die gewoon heeft gewerkt
<blackwolf12333> op deze pc
<misnix> dan is het je geheugen of misschien je hd
<erik_k> Fout in de .iso kan, maar ik heb niet het idee dat dat echt het probleem is.
<blackwolf12333> leek mij ook al
<misnix> fout in de iso kan wel maar zal het dan wel niet zijn
<erik_k> Brand die .iso gewoon ff op een schijfje en voer die memtest uit. Kan ff duren maar je weet daarna tenminste wel of dat problemen zijn.
<blackwolf12333> ja
<blackwolf12333> maar de brander heb ik niet
<blackwolf12333> kan dat branden trouwens op een cd-rom of een dvd-rom
<blackwolf12333> ?
<misnix> zal wel niet uitmaken, maar gebruik een rewritable ;-)
<blackwolf12333> dat sowieso
<blackwolf12333> yeay brander gevonden
<blackwolf12333> ik ben nu bezig met de installatie via cd-rom
<blackwolf12333> en tot nu toe gaat dat redelijk
<wesley_> is er iemand?
<szal> verkeerde vraag
<wesley_> ?
<jpjacobs> Hey! Nog iemand problemen met suspend in 11.10?
<wesley_> wat is suspend?
<jpjacobs> tegenwoordig dikwijls dat geluid niet meer werkt, of dat netwerk raar doet, soms ook plotse kernel panics etc
<jpjacobs> sluimerstand
<jpjacobs> 'k bedoel achteraf
<wesley_> ik gebruik ubuntu  in   virtual box
<jpjacobs> (moest het iets uitmaken, ben tegenwoordig overgestapt op kubuntu)
<jpjacobs> wesley_: owkay
<wesley_> weet iemand welke linux versie het beste is?
<jpjacobs> er is geen "beste"
<wesley_> ?
<jpjacobs> hangt allemaal vanaf wat je ermee wil doen
<wesley_> internetten e-mailen,wat programmatjes gebruiken
<jpjacobs> wil je enorm veel kunnen tweaken en veel werk, maar wel een systeem waarvan je alles tot in de puntjes beheert, gentoo
<wesley_> ok
<jpjacobs> wil je iets plug en play, met toch best veel tools: live cd als knoppix
<wesley_> ok
<jpjacobs> wil je een gebruiksvriendelijke desktop : ubuntu, ?ubuntu
<wesley_> ok
<wesley_> weet iemand of je .exe bestanden ook op een een of andere manier kan gebruikken?
<jpjacobs> je hebt ook linux  voor op routers etc ...
<blackwolf12333> wine gebruiken
<blackwolf12333> dan kun je .exe wel gebruiken
<jpjacobs> wesley_: je kan windows emulatie gebruiken met wine. Werkt perfect voor sommige dingen, voor andere werkt het niet
<wesley_> hoe werkt dat?
<wesley_> waar vind ik wine?
<jpjacobs> google eens op "package management ubuntu"
<blackwolf12333> gewoon in het softwarecentrum
<wesley_> ok
<erik_k> winehq.org
<blackwolf12333> en dan zoek je op wine
<wesley_> ok
<szal> wesley_: .exe kan met beperkingen, maar dat wil je niet, met uitzondering van als er geen bruikbaar alternatief bestaat
<wesley_> ok
<szal> zoek ook op Google naar "Linux is not Windows" en lees dat eens met verstand door
<wesley_> weet ik ook wel maar ik vroeg het me gwn af
<jpjacobs> oh, btw, iemand die weet hoe je deftig met Muon moet werken? als 'k er iets in zoek (zelfs met de exacte naam van het pakket) kan ie toch niets vinden
<szal> jpjacobs: wie GUI-pakketmanagers gebruikt is zelf schuld :P
<jpjacobs> ja das waar :)
<jpjacobs> maar bv als ik zoek naar texlive-full komt ie op de proppen met therion ?!
<jpjacobs> 't is maar, 'k wil alles zo goed mogelijk werkende hebben, zonder veel console werk en handmatig getweak
<jpjacobs> Zelf zit ik er niks mee in, maar mijn vriendin begint daar hoe langer hoe meer over te zagen, dat ik nu toch maar is gewoon windows moet pakken lijk alle normale mensen doen, dat ik me het leven zoveel makkelijker kan maken
<jpjacobs> en daar heb ik wél echt mijn buik van vol
<misnix> kortzichtige vrouw :-)
 * szal ziet er helemaal geen probleem in om even een terminal op te starten en apt of aptitude te gebruiken
<misnix> misschien heeft ze gelijk en moet je windows kopen ipv haar volgende paar schoenen ;-)
<szal> heheh
<blackwolf12333> lol
<jpjacobs> hehe goe idee :)
<jpjacobs> Ergens heeft ze gelijk ze. Elke nieuwe release komt precies neer op meer problemen :/
<misnix> ach, eens in de 3 jaar met lts versies
<szal> eens in de 2 jaar als je er niet iedere 3e wilt overspringen
<blackwolf12333> ik ga weer denk ik
<blackwolf12333> ik geloof dat deze installatie wel werkt
<blackwolf12333> zoniet dan kom ik wel weer terug
<blackwolf12333> doei:)
<mandje> ik denk er net zo over als jij jpjacobs.  ik verdom het om diep in systemen te moeten duiken om basis functies werkend te krijgen.
<mandje> definitie van 'basis' is hier wel belangrijk.  :)
<mandje> en ik heb niet eens een vriendin in huis plus gezamenlijk pc gebruik..
<tiempjuuh> hmm, laptop wil alleen starten in unity 2d
* JanC changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: /Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/ | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | alle cursussen vanaf nu in  #ubuntu-nl-klas ipv #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas !!
<alex-> Het lijkt wel of Ubuntu een soort van waas over me scherm plakt
<alex-> een soort blur
<alex-> kan dit kloppen/
<erik_k> Nee. Dit klopt niet.
<erik_k> Heb je het al lang?
<alex-> erik_k: Op m'n externe scherm wel
<alex-> Het kan ook gewoon gewenning zijn
<alex-> Maar t.o.v. Windows (die normaal op dit scherm zit) lijkt alles minder scherp te zijn
<erik_k> Ja, Ubuntu kijkt net anders dan Windows. Dit idd een kwestie van gewenning zijn. Hoewel je wel ff kan controleren of de resolutie goed staat ingesteld.
<alex-> ja staat het
<alex-> maar ik vindt het wazig kijken...
<alex-> Op m'n laptop scherm heb ik helemaal nergens last van
<alex-> Daar vind ik Ubuntu zelfs prettiger kijken
<erik_k> Het verschil hoort maar klein te zijn, maar ik kan het vanuit hier natuurlijk niet zien hoe groot het verschil echt is. Aangezien je er veel last van hebt staat er waarschijnlijk toch iets niet goed. Kijk eens bij de instellingen van de grafische driver en speel er wat mee. Misschien staat er een instelling niet optimaal.
<alex-> opgelost
<alex-> 75 Hz vernieuwen
<alex-> ipv 60 Hz
<alex-> krijg er wel hoofdpijn van xd
<alex-> Waarom gaat het scroll lock lampje niet aan?
<erik_k> Verhip, Werkt bij mij ook niet, maar ik gebruik het nooit. Weet hiermee dus ook niet of het eigenlijk wel zou moeten werken in Ubuntu.
<alex-> Waarom zou het niet moeten werken?
<erik_k> Ik bedoel eigenlijk dat ik niet weet of Ubuntu het überhaup ondersteund. Ik zou ook niet weten wat het zou moeten doen. Zoals ik al zei ik gebruik het nooit.
<alex-> Ah
<erik_k> Ik ga eten
<alex-> Smakelijk
<JanC> alex-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75830/laptop-touchpad-triggering-3-finger-gestures-randomly is misschien nuttig voor je?
<JanC> (voor je probleem van gisteren)
<lordzett> lo  ppl
<lordzett> hoest hier?
<OerHeks> saai, problemen verdwijnen vanzelf.
<lordzett> hmm\
<lordzett> is dat saai?
<lordzett> Kan de locatie niet aankoppelen
<lordzett> :P
<lordzett> \tis wat
<lordzett>  maar OerHeks hou je dan meer van problemen met geen uitzicht tot oplossen?
<OerHeks> nee hoor, oplossen is leuker.
<lordzett> k
<lordzett> soms baal ik er van dat ik dingen in nl installeer
<OerHeks> dat kan, als je meer informatie hebt, locatie koppelen is zo vaagjes.
<lordzett> jha had net op mijn pc paar mappen gedeeld(ook ubuntu) en dan gedeeld ook voor gast sessie
<alex-> vertaling: unable to mount
<lordzett> jha was ik al mee bezig
<OerHeks> ow als je engels kent > http://ubuntu.swerdna.org/ubulanprimer.html
<alex-> OpenMediaVault :D
<lordzett> hmm blijkbaar heeft deze laptop meer problemen. koken doet die
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-03
<marcv> moge allemaal :-)
<nino_> Morgen :)
<ichat> heeft er hier toevallig iemand   een net/note/niet  book   met een amd  E450  ???
<mcvries> ik niet (zinloos antwoord, maar dan heb je iig 1 reactie)
<mcvries> het lijkt wat rustig
<ichat> idd  druk is anders
<ichat> ik merk dat ik de laatste tijd nogal vaak  moet vliegen,  en dan is mijn 17inc   amd  a8  notebook   met alle toeters en bellen die daarbij horen,  nogal  onhandig...
<mcvries> maar jij hebt problemen met je netbook?
<mcvries> wat wil je er op zetten?
<ichat> neej ik overweeg er een te kopen
<mcvries> ik heb zelf een asus eeepc (de 700, de eerste) en daar heb ik solusos op gezet
<mcvries> ah zo
<mcvries> en welke heb je dan op het oog?
<mcvries> want hij word wel toegapst met linux : http://knurdtech.com/amd-e-450-review-linux-htpc/
<ichat> alleen zijn er in die markt niet heel veel interessantie netboekjes...    je hebt  de  atom  n2100  maar naar ik begrepen heb is dat echt helemaal niets  (max 2gb ram) en prestaties om van te huilen...
<ichat> over blijven dan  netbookjes met een celeron 870  sandy bridge) met een intel HD3000      OF  de  amd E450
<ichat> een van die opties is Lenovo Thinkpad E325 (NWX3MMH)
<ichat> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/301438/lenovo-thinkpad-e325-%28nwx3mmh%29.html
<ichat> dat of de  notebook best buy van december volgens die zelfde site... en dat is een  lenovo essential...    is wel weer  15.6 maar in ieder geval bijna  960gr lichter dan mijn   huige laptop...  (of  500gr  zwaarder dan deze...
<ichat> twijfel twijfel twijfel
<mcvries> lastig he
<mcvries> je moest ze een poosje op proef moeten hebben
<mcvries> wat wil je er op zetten?
<ichat> hahahah -  ja idd
<ichat> ik ben trouwens benieuwd of die cashbak nog steeds werkt...   aangzien ik geen windows belasting in huis wil
<mcvries> daar heb ik geen ervaring mee, wat ik er over heb gelezen valt het vaak niet mee
<CoolePascal> ?
<mcvries>  ik ben trouwens benieuwd of die cashbak nog steeds werkt...   aangzien ik geen windows belasting in huis wil
<mcvries> daar reageerde ik nog op
<CoolePascal> mcvries, het kan maar het is wel een hele lang weg te gaan.
<ichat> CoolePascal:  -  ja ineens zijn ze allemaal apple fan, het is een geheel hard+ software het kan gewoon niet los...
<CoolePascal> ik bepaald niet appelfanboy
<CoolePascal> ik heb een apple software
<CoolePascal> aleen std dingen
<CoolePascal> de rest eigen meuk of ports
<Gorash_> misschien dat iemand dit hier weet: ik heb een aantal DVD's met opnames van een sony standalone dvd recorder. In 2 sessies zijn er files opgezet, ik kan echter enkel de 1e sessie afspelen, de opnames die daarna gemaakt zijn zijn niet terug te vinden.. kijken naar e DVD moet die opname er wel degelijk opzitten, aangzien 80% van de disk beschreven is... ik heb nu een raw kopie gemaakt met DD, maar hoe krijg ik nu de vobs's uit deze image hmzz.......
<Gorash_> heb eerder op werk een iso in mplayer gegooid, en kon dus ook een 'missing' opname afspelen, helaas pikt hier thuis mplayer de iso niet (geen idee waarom)
<marcv> vlc kan ook iso openen, die kun je proberen?
<marcv> lekker op tijd met m'n reactie zie ik..
<RawChid> Beter laat dan nooit
<RawChid> Gorash_^^^
<Gorash_> hey! ja heb ik geprobeerd
<Gorash_> werkt niet, helaas
<Gorash_> ik heb zojuist een 1:1 kopie gemaakt en ga nu proberen de disk te finalizen
<Gorash_> mplayer slikt de iso ook niet!
<Gorash_> vlc slikt hem trouwens wel, maar dus niet de bestanden die er ook op zouden moeten staan
<McJ> Goedenmiddag
<McJ> kan iemand mij helpen mij mijn logitect
<McJ> logitech MX5000?
<McJ> Ik heb hier enkele dagen een paar websites verkregen zodat is mijn toetsenbord en muis mogelijk werkend zou krijgen in ubuntu, maar ik begrijp er geen hout van. Het gaat over deze twee sites http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432013 en http://hyperlogos.org/blog/drink/Manually-pairing-keyboard-and-mouse-Ubuntu-Lucid
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-04
<Hopcount> middag, is er een sudo wizard aanwezig toevallig ? Ik kom er ff niet meer uit. Ik heb een user aangemaakt op een systeem en voor deze user heb ik een sudo file aangemaakt in /etc/sudoers.d
<Hopcount> in deze file staat dat sommige commando's geen password nodig hebben (apt-get bijv.). Als ik als deze user inlog en apt-get run op de cli kan ik dat zonder problemen
<Jeeves_> Dan werkt het toch?
<Hopcount> maar als ik een een script uit voer als die users (waar ook de sudo apt-get in zit) vraagt ie ineens om een password
<Hopcount> waarom kan ik het wel op de cli maar niet vanuit een bash script ?
<Hopcount> zelfde users..
<Hopcount> verschil is ook, 10.04 heb ik dit probleem niet in 12.04 wel
<Jeeves_> Gebruik eens complete paden overal?
<Hopcount> yep
<Hopcount> in de sudo file als in het script
<Jeeves_> Kijk eens in de logging
<Jeeves_> Misschien heeft het iets te maken met tty's ofzo?
<Hopcount> waarschijnlijk wel, ik heb het script voor rundeck en daar krijg ik ook tty errors: sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<Jeeves_> Check eens waar require_tty op staat?
<Hopcount> optie is niet geset in sudo file
<Jeeves_> -D 9 ? :)
<Hopcount>  implied_shell=true
<Hopcount> maar geen require_tty optie
<Jeeves_> Nou, geen idee dan. Eerlijk gezegd
<Hopcount> aaaa crap, sorry.. mijn fout.. puppet heeft blijkbaar 1 sudoers file niet geplaatst en 1 commando in mijn script kan dus niet uitgevoerd worden..
<Hopcount> vond het al zo raar
<Jeeves_> :)
<joris> He ik moet morgen met een programma in de browser dat veel gebruik maakt van alt shortcuts. Als ik nu op alt druk dan wordt het  menu zichtbaar. Enig idee hoe ik dit tijdelijk uit kan zetten?
<CoolePascal> zal dus javascript zijn
<RawChid> joris, shortcut voor openen van het menu uitzetten? Wellicht kan dat bij instellingen van het toetsenbord ergens
<RawChid> Iets van keyboard shortcuts
<RawChid> Of 'sneltoetsen'
<joris> Ja ik ben aan het zoeken, maar het is niet makkelijk te vinden...
<RawChid> Heb je systeeminstellingen gevonden?
<RawChid> Of gebruik je de Engelstalige?
<joris> engelstalig
<RawChid>  settings -> keyboard
<joris> Ja die heb ik gevonden...
<RawChid> Sorry, ik kan nu even niet meekijken en weet het niet uit mijn hoofd.
<joris> nou ja dank voor de moeite
<RawChid> Je kunt ook gewoon in de Dash (dat menu) zoeken op 'shortcut'
<joris> Hmmm dan vind ik niks...
<joris> Nou ik geef het op, google weet het ook niet kennelijk. Dan maar geen alt shortcuts morgen, leuk voor mijn muisarm ... :(
<Feelfree__> hallo
<vancha> hey allemaal
<pjotter> Dag allemaal... ik heb nog steeds grote problemen met flash op 12.04 LTS onder firefox. Sinds de laatste flashupdate lopen alle flashfilmpjes (youtube, zie.nl etc)  erg schokkerig. Ik probeer nu terug te stappen naar de laatste versie maar kan nergens achterhalen welk versienummer dat was. Weet iemand waar ik daarvoor moet kijken?
<pjotter> Ik kijk nu op http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html
<pjotter> Maar ik kan er geen wijs uit, welke versie ik nou moet hebben.
<pjotter> Momenteel is Flash Player versie 11.2.202.251 geinstalleerd
<pjotter> had net een vastloper
<Maikel> als ik een primary ip range heb
<Maikel> en ik moet de secundary wisselen
<Maikel> hoe doe ik dat zonder connectie te verliezen
<Maikel> dus eth0:0 naar eth0
<Maikel> <->
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-05
<Pipsy> Heb een vraagje over Dash in 12.04. Ben voor het eerst op chat. Kan ik wat vragen?
<hail_> Hallo...iemand daar?
<hail> heb een vraag over niet werkend netwerk..
<trijntje> hail_: jahoor
<hail> na fijn iemand in het nederlands
<hail_> kan jij mij daarmee helpen?
<trijntje> misschien wel, wat is het probleem?
<trijntje> het beste is om hier gewoon je vraag te stellen, en dan geduld hebben totdat iemand reageert die je kan helpen
<trijntje> kan overdag wel n uurtje duren, want veel mensen zijn dan aan het werk enzo
<hail_> heb al jaren ubuntu maar sinds een tijdje stopt(15 min) stopt mijn netwerk, internet doet het wel maar kan vreemd genoeg wel met mijn telefoon en tablet bij gedeelde mappen
<trijntje> waarom denk je dat het netwerk niet werkt als internet en geldeelde mappen het wel doen?
<hail_> heb 1 pc voor algemeen gebruik, 1 onder tv voor films en een laptop. kan onderling niet bij gedeelde mappen
<hail_> krijg de melding, kan gegevens niet van server halen
<trijntje> op welke van die pc's staat ubuntu, en op welke pc krijg je de melding dat i gegevens niet van de server kan halen?
 * trijntje is eventjes weg, misschien kan iemand anders helpen?
<hail_> alle pc's en alle geven die melding. maar nou breekt mijn klomp, kan nu wel in de laptop, 10 min geleden niet
 * ichat  at your service :P
<ichat> altijd als ´de docter´ kijkt :P
<ichat> maar nu is die vraag nog steeds niet beantwoord...
<ichat> hoe ziet je netwerk eruit, wie doet was en op basis van welke software... zonder die info kunnen we ook geen tips en adviesen geven
<hail_> maar het vreemde is dat dit al weken zo is en het netwerk allen ff werkt als ik de "main" computer herstart
<hail_> 1 pc ubuntu, 1 laptop ubuntu, 1 pc ubuntu. pc's zijn wired, laptop is wifi.
<hail_> alle gedeelde mappen aangegeven in samba.
<ichat> dus als ik het goed begrijp.... internet  thuis routertje,      en 3 clients   1 server, 1 pc  en 1 laptop (wifi)
<hail_> heb het ook nog nooit eerder mee gemaakt, heb ubu al jaren
<hail_> heb me nooit verdiept in clients en server, het werkte gewoon altijd....
<hail_> maar ja: router
<ichat> nuja een server kan alles zijn natuurlijk een specialitsche bak of een gewone pc met gedeelde mappen,   het ging mij meer om de manier waarop het is aangesloten...
<ichat> ander vraagje,   heeft de pc die bestanden deelt  en die ik nu server ga noemen een   vast ip-adress
<hail_> via router, op deze pc een paar gedeelde mappen om muziek en films op andere pc en laptop te knallen
<hail_> krijg altijd hetzelfde ip adres e zien op telefoon en tablet, dus ja?
<hail_> de router deelt toch de ip adressen uit?
<hail_> wat bij de laatste install wel anders was: iedere keer na een install een .100 voor deze pc en is nu .110, maar dat maakt toch niets uit?
<ichat> heel veel maakt het niet uit,   maar als je router dit toestaal  is het wel nuttig om deze pc een fixed ip te geven... (via de webinterface van je router) dan weet je zeker dat  het ip altijd klopt bij het mac  dat die pc heeft...
<ichat> moch je dan niet kunnen verbinden,  zou het eerste dat je doet,  kunnen zijn om  alsnog een verbindings-poging to doen via     smb://192.168.1.110  (of wat zń ip ook moge zijn)
<ichat> wat ik namelijk vooral interessant vind is de vraag of het een   dns (computernaam niet gevonden) probleem is...  of dat er ergens iets mis gaat met  dien pcś  netwerk verkeer
<ichat> of dat er wellicht nog iets  vervelenders is (zoals bijv een vastloper)
<hail_> ff terug. ik kan gewoon in router. heb daar ook nooit iets in veranderd behalve poorten voor nicotine en transmission
<hail_> en hoe kijk ik naar dat evt dns probleem?
<hail_> maar nu je dat vastlopen noemt....daar lijkt het wel het meest op, het netwerk werkte alleen ff als ik deze pc deed herstarten, maar nu werkt tie ineens wel out of the blue
<Batelje> Hallo iedereen, iemand met verstand ivm OS's installeren ? ik zit met een onverklaarbaar probleem
<Batelje> Door een (enorm grote) fout van mij toen ik ubuntu 12.10 aan het installeren was, heb ik mijn windows volledig verwijderd. Nu heb ik een systeem met enkel ubuntu als OS
<Batelje> Nu, ik mzou graag ubuntu er terug volledig afzwieren en windows installeren , ik dual-boot later nog, maar dat vormt geen probleem voor mij
<Batelje> het probleem nu is dat ik niet weet hoe ik windows XP/Vista/7 installeer! ik probeer dit via een liveUSB, maar na veel proberen is het verst dat ik geraak een 'BootMNGR not found' bij het opstarten
<Batelje> iemand ?
<jpjacobs> miss op ##windows?
<ichat> Batelje:  - wat is dan het probleem,  windows cd erin,  en intalleren maar... toch?
<ichat> wel even backupje maken van je data !
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-06
<CasW> Hoe goed is AMD Fusion eigenlijk ondersteund door Linux? Ik ben misschien van plan een HTPC'tje samen te stellen, met dus misschien een E-350 of E450
<JanC> CasW: ze zullen wel werken, geen idee of ze 100% perfect werken (qua power management etc.) met de open source driver
<CasW> Ik ben vooral een beetje zenuwachtig wat performance betreft, ik wil er XBMC op zetten en hij moet alle bestanden gewoon goed af kunnen spelen. Ik denk dat ik er dan ook het beste een nVidia-kaartje aan kan hangen.
<CasW> (Ik heb hier een AMD Athlon II x2 en een AMD Radeon HD6790 en ik kon laatst een grote blu-rayrip niet helemaal zonder schokken afspelen, waarschijnlijk door onvoldoende hardwarematige (GraKa-matige) versnelling en zo)
<JanC> hangt er van af wat voor bestanden dat zijn...
<CasW> Een 6.9GiB Matroska
<JanC> geen hardwarematige decodering vziw
<JanC> de coderingsopties & resolutie zijn wat telt, niet de grote van het bestand of het type container
<CasW> Kan ik dan niet beter toch voor een mediaspeler gaan?
<JanC> ik weet niet of de closed source driver voor AMD tegenwoordig hardware-ondersteunde decodering heeft?
<CasW> Video: 1280*694 H.264, 24fps, audio: DTS surround 5.1, sample rate 48 kHz, bitrate 1.5mbps
<CasW> *Mbps
<CasW> Ik denk het niet, dan zou hij wel goed hebben gedraait ;-)
<JanC> CasW: coderingsopties gaat veel verder dan dat
<CasW> Dat is wat ik er zo snel uit kan halen ;-)
<JanC> coderingsopties gaan over welk type frames hoe vaak mogen voorkomen en zo
<CasW> Maar wat raad jij dan aan? Een mediaspeler, een HTPC met een nVidia-kaartje en AMD E-350 of Intel Atom, een HTPC met een nVidia-kaartje en deze Athlon (dan kan ik ook deze CPU opwaarderen :-)) maar dan in micro-ATX? Een HTPC met Windows, voor de betere drivers?
<JanC> er zijn ook losse video-decoder-hardware-kaartjes
<JanC> met linux-ondersteuning
<JanC> CrystalHD o.i.d.
<JanC> CasW: er zijn enkele Ubuntu-afgeleiden die specialiseren in dat soort dingen, de mensen daar weten vermoedelijk meer details?
<CasW> Mythbuntu?
<JanC> bijvoorbeeld (er is nog een andere ook, dacht ik?)
<JanC> BTW: de goedkoopste mediaspelers die je in winkels vindt kunnen vermoedelijk ook geen Full HD h264 op max. profiel afspelen  ☺
<JanC> CasW: een andere optie is een pandabordje of zo
<CasW> Geen officiele, dacht ik (misschien ben je in de war met Ubuntu Studio, om media te maken)
<CasW> Ik ga even eten
<JanC> wel, er is ook Ubuntu TV van Canonical natuurlijk (maar geen idee of dat tegenwoordig al vrij beschikbaar is)
<JanC> maar er is nog een andere afgeleide ook, dacht ik
<JanC> gebaseerd op XBMC
<JanC> CasW: OpenELEC is ook een optie (niet gebaseerd op een bestaande distro)
<CasW> Ahja, http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=XBMCbuntu
<JanC> en XBMC-live
<JanC> anyway, dat soort projecten zal wel weten welke hardware goed ondersteund wordt
<smile> byee :p
<stijndg> CasW, je kan ook een Raspberry Pi bestellen. kan je perfect xbmc op draaien en is maar de grote van een bankkaart
<CasW> Ja, maar die is mij net iets te langzaam, ik wil hem wel een flink tijdje houden en alle videos af kunnen spelen
<stijndg> ok ;-).
<stijndg> is er eigenlijk een voordeel van een dedicated HTPC? Zoals het atm hier is, mac mini server met ubuntu 12.04 server in virtualbox. Daar draait ps3mediaserver op die ik via mijn ps3 dan benader om mijn films te kijken op de tv
<CasW> Jazeker; hij is goedkoper dan een PS3 ;-)
<stijndg> Haha, ok. Maar als je die twee al hebt is dat wss ook een goede oplossing
<stijndg> just asking, de ps3 heb ik al lang maar de mac mini server is er nog maar net bijgekomen. ben nog vrij beginner in al deze dingen. Heb voor de mini gekozen vermits het ding maar 13Watt slurpt :)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-07
<Piratelv> Hallo iedereen, weet iemand of / waar een nvidia driver help channel is?
<ichat> Priyantha:   je zou het kunnen proberen in  ##nvidia
<StefandeVries> Piratelv*
<Piratelv> ik zal daar eens gaan kijken. Bedankt StefandeVries & ichat
<Jeroen_> goedemiddag
<Jeroen_> kan iemand me helpen met een probleem met het bootable maken van een usb stick?
<stijndg> Jeroen_, ik heb dat via windows gedaan moest je over windows beschikken kan ik het je wel zeggen :)
<Jeroen_> ik heb al sinds eh 2007 geen windows meer :)
<stijndg> hehe :)
<Jeroen_> ik hoef het ook niet om eerlijk te zijn..
<stijndg> in dat geval https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<stijndg> ik heb nog 1 windows box voor men games :)
<stijndg> rest is mac en 1 ubuntu home server
<Jeroen_> maar hij blijft hangen of in het blauwe scherm om te kiezen of alleen een zwart scherm met muis en tobo icoon en daarna een cursor
<trijntje> Jeroen_: hoe lang heb je gewacht?
<Jeroen_> lang....
<Jeroen_> ik geef het zo nog opnieuw een kans
<trijntje> met welk programma heb je die usb gemaakt?
<Jeroen_> met usb startup creator en uninboot nogwat
<Jeroen_> eerst met Gparted geformateerd naar fat 32
<Jeroen_> toen iso erop
<trijntje> welke iso? En welk programma heb je gebruikt, unetbootin of usb creator?
<Jeroen_> ik heb 12.10
<Jeroen_> xubuntu en allebeide proggies geprobeerd
<Jeroen_> weet iemand het grote verschil tussen lubuntu en xubuntu?
 * Jeroen_ probeert opnieuw een iso te maken op usb stick ondertussen
<Jeroen_> ik ben weg opnieuw proberen... dank !
<Helen> Ik heb voor mijn pc een asus USB-N13 gekocht. Ik heb een dualboot met daarop windowsXP en Ubuntu 12.04. De USB heb ik geinstalleerd op Windows, en die doet het, maar ik weet niet hoe dat op Ubuntu moet. Er ging van alles fout en heb Ubuntu gedeinstalleerd. Dat kon ik probleemloos doen, omdat al mijn bestanden op een andere HD staan. Nu wil ik Ubuntu weer installeren, maar zou graag willen weten hoe ik Linuxbestanden op de USB aan de 
<Helen> Moet ik ze in Windowsxp uitpakken, of eerst ubuntu installeren en ze daar uitpakken? Het gekke is dat er stond: "er zijn netwerken beschikbaar en de netwerken van de buurtbewoners kon ik zien, maar van mij niet!
<smile--> bye :p
<KOekje12014> hallo
<KOekje12014> ik heb een probleem met het installeren van Ubuntu 10.11 zou iemand mij kunnen helpen?
<khildin_> k0ekje12014 - wat is het probleem dan?
<khildin_> 10.11? is dat niet een beetje erg oud inmiddels?
<khildin_> we zijn inmiddels 4 versies verder
<KOekje12014> 12.10 bedoel ik
<khildin_> ah... ok...
<khildin_> wat is het probleem?...
<khildin_> op welke hardware? is de hardware ondersteund?
<KOekje12014> ik probeer het te installeren op een pc zonder besturingsysteem maar ik heb zelf al niet zoveel verstand van PC's.. ik heb ubuntu zelf op cd geinstalleerd maar elke keer als ik het probeer te installeren krijg ik het bericht: ERROR en zegt ie dat ik de disc eruit moet halen. met het installeren bedoel ik het zelf samenstellen ( dat menu waar free space staat en waar ik een root bestand moet selecteren zegt ie? )
<KOekje12014> er staat ook 3 x : Linux swap ergens, ik denk dat dit te maken heeft met de vorige mislukte 3 keer ubuntu installeren
<khildin_> hoe bedoel je: '...op cd geinstalleerd...'
<khildin_> ??
<KOekje12014> van de ubuntu website\
<KOekje12014> op een lege dvd\
<JanC> op DVD gekopieerd waarschijnlijk
<KOekje12014> de .iso
<KOekje12014> uhm ja het moest met infrarecorder
<KOekje12014> stond een howto op de website
<khildin_> dat kan met infra ja....
<JanC> infrarecorder is één optie
<JanC> die gratis is, vandaar dat die in de how-to staat
<khildin_> als je de pc opstart vanaf de cd.... lukt dat of krijg je dan een melding dat er geen OS is?
<KOekje12014> Maar weten jullie het verschil misschien tussen de Swap en de Linux Swap?
<KOekje12014> Nee dat lukt wel
<JanC> "linux swap" is een type partitie
<KOekje12014> en dat laat ie me ook wel door de installatie gaan,. maar op het allerlaatste moment faalt ie dan zegmaar
<khildin_> ok... als je vervolgens kiest voor installeren.... en dan ubuntu de diskindeling laat regelen
<JanC> dat door linux gebruikt wordt als swap-ruimte
<JanC> KOekje12014: nadat die faalt krijg je geen menu met Ubuntu als optie bij het booten?
<KOekje12014> Dan vraagt ie of het goed is om alles te verwijderen ( wat ik heb laten doen een x ) En dan zegt ie op het allerlaatste dat er een fout is met de hardware
<KOekje12014> nee dat herstart ie
<KOekje12014> en dan zie ik dit _
<KOekje12014> alleen dat
<KOekje12014> _
<KOekje12014> Een zwart scherm met
<KOekje12014> _
<khildin_> kan je anders de ISO nog een keer downloaden en opnieuw op cd branden?.. het kan zijn dat de ico niet helemaal goed is binnengekomen
<khildin_> iso*
<JanC> KOekje12014: je probeert een dual boot te doen?
<JanC> te installeren?
<KOekje12014> Nee ik wil wel gewoon 1 OS
<KOekje12014> ik heb er ook geen opstaan meer
<khildin_> dan kiezen voor volledige installatie en ubuntu de partitieindeling laten doen... kan niet missen
<JanC> kies je tijdens de installatie dan om de hele disk over te nemen? (lijkt me niet aangezien je al 3 swap-partities hebt?)
<KOekje12014> wat houdt de partitieindeling in eigenlijk?
<khildin_> dan wordt alles wat er nog op de disk staat verwijderd en krijg je een schone installatie
<KOekje12014> Ja dat probeer ik steeds maar dan kan ik de asv niet vinden ofzo op het laatst? iets met de hardware zegmaar
<khildin_> net als onder windows een C: en een D: partitie... alleen linux noemt dat anders
<JanC> "asv"?
<JanC> welke hardware is dat?
<KOekje12014> geen idee ik zal zo ff kijken ik weet het niet zo uit mijn hoofd
<JanC> nieuw/oud? merk?
<KOekje12014> tis een xps studio van dell uit 2009 dus valt mee
<khildin_> koekje - wat voor pc is het? (processor / geheugen / moederbord / netwerkkaart... etc)
<JanC> lijkt me idd. hardware die gewoon zou moeten werken
<KOekje12014> ik probeer wel de 64 bit te doen trouwens dus misschien dat het daar aan ligt?
<KOekje12014> o zou ik zo ook ff moeten kijken
<JanC> 64-bit maakt normaal geen verschil qua installatie
<JanC> er zijn een beperkt aantal programma's die niet werken met 64-bit, maar niks in de default install
<khildin_> 64 bit is te prefereren...
<KOekje12014> Maar wat ik niet snap is dat als ie zegt van herstart nu je pc , ( dan denk ik van hij is klaar ) en dan start ie op met een zwart scherm en enkel dit : _
<khildin_> zeker als je 4GB+ geheugen hebt
<KOekje12014> Oke
<KOekje12014> Ja
<khildin_> heb je de server ISO of de desktop iso gebruikt?
<JanC> in feitei s 64-bit te prefereren als je meer dan 2 à 3 GiB RAM hebt khildin_
<JanC> in feite is *
<KOekje12014> de desktop
<JanC> khildin_: vergeet niet dat je virtueel geheugen verdeeld wordt over kernel & user space en zo...
<khildin_> heb je de downloadlink van de iso nog bij de hand?
<khildin_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<KOekje12014> Uhm ja die staat op de laptop die ik nu gebruik
<khildin_> anders nogmaals vanaf die link...
<KOekje12014> paar weken geleden trouwens ubuntu ook geprobeerd te installeren met wubi maar tevergeefs
<KOekje12014> dus misschien ligt het aan mn pc
<JanC> oh
<JanC> probeer je nu ook wubi?
<KOekje12014> nee want er zit geen OS op de PC waar ik ubuntu op wil
<khildin_> wat voor bios heeft die dell?... of heeft die some uefi?
<JanC> ah ja, goed  ☺
<JanC> uit 2009 zal wel BIOS zijn
<khildin_> mjah... zou geen probleem moeten zijn
<JanC> of minstens BIOS-emulatie hebben
<KOekje12014> Ja het is een bios
<khildin_> ik verdenk toch de ISO of in ieder geval de cd waarvan je probeert te installeren
<KOekje12014> weten jullie misschien of ik via de website telefonisch contact kan hebben met iemand?
<KOekje12014> ja denk ik ook
<KOekje12014> ik zal dat zeker proberen
<JanC> KOekje12014: als je op het einde van de installatie de logfile zou kunnen opzoeken en die ergens online zetten op een pastebin kunnen we misschien iets vinden
<JanC> logfiles (meervoud) misschien
<KOekje12014> Ja zal ik proberen
<JanC> op het geïnstalleerde systeem staan die in '/var/log/installer/', denk ik
<JanC> vanaf de live-CD is het pad mogelijk anders
<KOekje12014> Het is wel raar allemaal want op mijn broer zijn laptop kon ik het in 1 x installeren met de dvd
<khildin_> koekje: http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/ dat zijn ubuntu steunpunten die je kan raadplegen
<KOekje12014> dankjewel
<khildin_> als je inzoemt zijn er nog VEEEEEL meer steunpunten... ;)
<khildin_> bij een aantal kan je een bericht naar sturen als je op zo'n ornaje druppel klikt... (meeste niet)
<KOekje12014> hmm nee betekent dat dat ik niet een bericht kan sturen naar hen
<ertai_NL> KOekje12014: waar woon je?
<khildin_> wat wil je dan precies? dat iemand je door de installatie heenpraat?
<KOekje12014> Ja het zou wel makkelijk zijn aangezien ik dom ben met PC's
<KOekje12014> Beilen
<khildin_> is dat Drenthe?
<KOekje12014> Ja
<khildin_> dan heb ik de goede Beilen ... :P
<ertai_NL> dat is te noordelijk voor mij
<JanC> iemand hier uit Drenthe?  ☺
<KOekje12014> blijkbaar te afgelegen
<KOekje12014> :p
<KOekje12014> is er trouwens een manier om al die Linux swaps weg te halen zegmaar
<KOekje12014> want dit hoort niet 3 x toch ofwel?
<JanC> KOekje12014: als je kiest voor de hele disk overnemen doet die dat automatisch
<JanC> maar anders kan het uiteraard ook manuaal
<JanC> manueel
<khildin_> Nogmaals, als je de ISO zijn werk laat doen, wordt de hele disk gewist en heringedeeld
<khildin_> wat JanC zegt dus
<ertai_NL> KOekje12014: 1 per pc is genoeg.. hoeveel linux-versies je ook geinstalleerd hebt.. de data daarop wordt overschreven bij reboot
<KOekje12014> verwijderd ie dan ook alle andere OS?
<khildin_> yep
<khildin_> dan wordt je disk helemaal schoongemaakt en staat er alleen maar ubuntu op
<KOekje12014> Ik krijg als ik m opstart een zwart scherm met _ in het linkerhoekje boven\
<KOekje12014> alleen
<KOekje12014> _
<KOekje12014> :(
<ertai_NL> misschien wordt grub2 niet goed geinstalleerd..
<JanC> waar is Drenthe ook alweer?  :p
<khildin_> lol
<ertai_NL> heb ik ook last van gehad bij netboekjes
<KOekje12014> grub2?
<KOekje12014> ja dat zou wel kunnen
<KOekje12014> hoe kan ik dit verkomen?>
<KOekje12014> of
<khildin_> het programma dat het besturings systeem laadt
<KOekje12014> juist wel installeren
<KOekje12014> JA
<KOekje12014> DAT
<JanC> op ene machin met 1 disk kan grub moeilijk missen hé
<KOekje12014> want daar heeft ie moeite mee
<JanC> op een machine met *
<khildin_> ok.... rescuetime... :)
<khildin_> koekje... heb je skype?
<khildin_> dan praat ik je via skype wel doorheen
<ertai_NL> JanC: nee.. er bestaan type BIOS waar Grub2 een fout maakt.. maar dat herstellen is niet zo makkelijk uit te leggen..
<ertai_NL> je moet er een chroot voor doen
<JanC> ertai_NL: lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk bij een BIOS van na 2005 of zo
<ertai_NL> in de live-sessie grub2 herinstalleren werkt wel
<ertai_NL> JanC: de netbookjes die ik had was van 2009
<KOekje12014> Nee khildin :( kan het misschien wel aanmaken? maar zit op dit moment op een Macbook
<KOekje12014> is 2005
<JanC> mja, maar dit is een high end Dell consumer laptop
<khildin_> desktop...
<ertai_NL> JanC: ah.. dan is het minder logisch
<KOekje12014> ?
<JanC> Dell XPS
<KOekje12014> Ja
<khildin_> xps studio.... dat is een desktop
<KOekje12014> Ja klopt
<JanC> oh?
<JanC> ik dacht dat dat van die pseudo-laptops waren
<JanC> in elk geval, normaal is een systeem met één disk geen probleem
<khildin_> koekje - hoe installeer je ubuntu?... door eerst vanaf cd op te starten of meteen installeren vanaf cd?
<KOekje12014> toch wel zonde van die Windows 7 HP die ie eraf heeft gegooit dan maja eigen fout :(
<KOekje12014> vanaf cd opstarte
<khildin_> als je nu eens vanaf cd installeert
<JanC> persoonlijk installeer ik overigens liever vanaf USB stick  ☺
<KOekje12014> Is dat anders?
<JanC> het is vooral sneller...
<khildin_> koekje - als je via internet een voice sessie kan opzetten, wil ik je er wel doorheen praten... maar bellen is denk ik geen optie... internationaal tarief,.... ;)
<KOekje12014> google hangout ? kan dat?
<khildin_> sure.... stuur maar een uitnodiging...
<Helen> Bij het installeren van ubuntu 12.04 staat er gebruik beschikbare netwerken. Maar hoe doe ik dat? Ik gebruik een wifi USB stick en heb altijd een dualboot gehad en gebruik gemaakt van kabels, maar woon nu in Spanje en heb een probleem met het instellen van de wifi usb
<Helen> Bij de wireless instelling moet ik uit diverse mogelijkheden kiezen o.a.. WPA EN WPA2 PERSONAL of enterprise, dynamic web (802.1x) LEAP, ETC. wAT MOET IK INVULLEN?
<ertai_NL> Helen: ligt eraan wat er op de router ingesteld is
<ertai_NL> meestal WPA2 Personal
<JanC> meestal WPA of WPA2 personal idd.
<JanC> tenzij die WiFi bij ene bedrijf hoort of zo
<JanC> in elk geval, de aanbieder van die WiFi zou daar info over moeten hebben...
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-08
<Helen> ik heb een usb draadloze netwerkkaart van Asus type N13. Het linux stuurprogramma staat op de kaart, maar ik weet niet hoe ik dit moet installeren binnen ubuntu. Ik heb net ubuntu 12,04 geinstalleerd. Na installatie stond er: "er zijn netwerken beschikbaar, ga naar het netwerkcentrum"  Ik heb onder "verbinden met verborgen draadloos netwerk alles ingevuld" maar geen succes, omdat het stuurprogramma niet geinstalleerd is. Ik kan wel
<Helen> Alks ik de buren hun password zou hebben, zou ik - denk ik - ook gewoon internet hebben. Dus waar ligt het aan dat ik geen verbinding kan krijgen? Alleen omdat het stuurprogr niet is geinstalleerd?
<Helen> Of moet ik alleen maar de router resetten?
<grubnoob> hoi iedereen
<grubnoob> ik heb een probleempje met mijn grub
<grubnoob> ik zal de situtatie even scheten:
<grubnoob> *schetsen
<Helen> hgoi grubnood, kun jij misschien helpen? zie hierboven
<grubnoob> ben net in channel :(
<Helen> oh oops, sorry
<grubnoob> oke  dit is men fdisk http://pastebin.com/BskgXkSz
<grubnoob> ik zal even uitleggen ubuntu is geinstalleert op sdc5
<grubnoob> grub is geinstalleert op sdb
<grubnoob> (ubuntu grub)
<grubnoob> arch is geinstalleert op sda3 (/)
<grubnoob> en op sdc1 en 2 (/var /tmp /home)
<grubnoob> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<grubnoob> http://pastebin.com/BskgXkSz this is my fdiskµ
<grubnoob> ubuntu is installed on sdc5 and the grub from ubuntu on sdb
<grubnoob> (standard in installation)
<grubnoob> arch linux / is installed on sda3
<grubnoob> how can i  get my arch linux in to my grub
<grubnoob> oh verkeerd channel
<grubnoob> (standard in installation)
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik kijken welke computers er allemaal online zijn op mijn netwerk?
<ertai_NL> ja
<ertai_NL> ff zoeken hoe
<ertai_NL> in een terminal dit uitvoeren: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<lord4163> 8 hosts up 0.o
<Jeroen_> goedemiddag
<Jeroen_> ik heb iets raars met Xubuntu 12.04...
<Jeroen_> ik heb allemaal chinese tekens als taal van xubuntu
<Jeroen_> weet iemand hoe ik dit oplos?
<CoolePascal> ook gewone text ?
<CoolePascal> heb je die taal geselecteerd  ?
<CoolePascal> ik heb dat nl wel eens mer rusisch
<CoolePascal> omdat ik die taal ook hevb ingesteld
<Jeroen_> ik wilde mijn tobo instelling veranderen want mijn dead keys deden het niet
<Jeroen_> en ik heb nu ook opeens die ibus nogwat draaien
<CoolePascal> aha..,, das wel duidelijk
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> ik ben niet zo handig met gui
<Jeroen_> ik zal het zo weer even proberen...
<Jeroen_> maar anders heb ik voor jodokus alles weer geinstaleerd
<Jeroen_> moet ik dan alles weer opnieuw installen?
<Jeroen_> en de ' moet ik ook spatieren
<Jeroen_> dit had ik eerder ook al ( 11.10)
<Jeroen_> ik probeer het nog even.. ff restart doen... bbl
<JeroenD> Back ben ik weer
<JeroenD> heb het opgelost... bij de log in, stond bij sessions chinees enzo
<JeroenD> maar nu moet ik dat er nog ff uit slopen
<JeroenD> enig idee waar ik dat doe?
<exalt> hallo ik probeer een statish ip in te stellen ( zonder toegang tot router ) en moet de dns invoegen iemand een idee waar ik kan vinden wat dit is ?
<ak-mind> Hi!
<ak-mind> Guys i have some problem with install ubuntu-server 12.04 Maybe anybody know why the keybord non active on select language page&
<Wesselaar> ik denk dat je dan de dns van je provider moet instellen exalt, maar dat weet ik niet zeker, op de site van de provider kun je misschien het ip nummer van de dns opzoeken, dns is een server die een naam omzet naar een ipnummer , dacht ik
<Maikel> dat is dns idd :)
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand het  commando om te updaten (alles)?
<Priyantha> 'apt-get upgrade'
<Priyantha> en anders 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<JasperCoenraats> Priyantha: dankjewel. Wat is precies dist? Ik wilde eigenlijk eerst install proberen, leek me verkeerd. En moet er sudo of sudo su voor?
<Maikel> disro
<JasperCoenraats> geen idee ook wat het verschil is tussen "sudo" en "sudo su"
<Maikel> distro upgrage
<Maikel> sudo doe je tijdelijk een commando namens root
<Maikel> en sudo su wordt je root zelf
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<Maikel> dat gedonder ook met sudo bah
<JasperCoenraats> dat moet er dus altijd voor (iig duso)
<JasperCoenraats> sudo
<JasperCoenraats> ik snap overigens niet wat distro is
<Maikel> doe gewoon sudo su
<Maikel> of sudo passwd
<Maikel> en daarna su
<JasperCoenraats> ik neem aaan dat het iets betekent?
<Maikel> ben je er vanaf
<Maikel> ja je hebt toch distro versies?
<Maikel> nou je doet dan een distro upgrade
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<Maikel> ikben geen ubuntu fan
<Maikel> misschien kan iemand anders dit uitleggen
<JasperCoenraats> bedoel je dat de toevoeging dist de upgrade voor ubuntu alleen is? en niet de andere programmaś?
<Priyantha> distro-upgrade is dat die o.a ook kernel shizzle meeneemt
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<Priyantha> een 'upgrade' is doorgaans te doen zónder reboots
<Priyantha> een distro-upgrade kan zijn dat je ook moet rebooten
<JasperCoenraats> juist
<JasperCoenraats> ik vraag omdat het upgrade programma firefox niet aankan
<Maikel> vuurvosje is heel sterk
<JasperCoenraats> en hiermee pakt ie ws alles
<JasperCoenraats> Maikel: sterka?>
<JasperCoenraats> eiegnwijs, sluw
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<JasperCoenraats> Maikel en Priyantha : is er ergens een uitleg van dit type commando's e.d. in een geschikte vorm voor digibeten?
<Maikel> man apt-get
<Maikel> leer de syntax
<Maikel> anders blijf je op te makkelijk niveau
<Priyantha> precies
<Maikel> iedereen heeeft dat moeten done
<Maikel> doen
<Maikel> no easy fix
<Priyantha> en "apt-get --help"
<JasperCoenraats> Maikel: je hebt gelijk. Priyantha die kendin ik niet
<JasperCoenraats> met streepjes en help
<Priyantha> :)
<Priyantha> voor alles is een eerst ekeer
<Maikel> ja, dat zei ik ook toen ik 15 was
<Maikel> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/ubuntu-stuurt-uw-searches-op-naar-haar-servers/
<Maikel> zo
<Maikel> weg met ubuntu
<JasperCoenraats> en eerst update voor upgrade
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> heel goed
<Maikel> je update eerst je bibliotheek
<Maikel> en dan gaa je je packages upgraden
<JasperCoenraats> had ik dus ook geen idee van
<JasperCoenraats> die man ga ik maar eens helemaal doorlezen
<Maikel> sterkte :)
<Priyantha> goed plan :D
<Maikel> ik ga hier uitloggen
<Priyantha> zo heb ik op mijn werk, ik werk bij Dell, waarbij we gigantische documentatie hebben
<JasperCoenraats> Maikel: die lnk boven, is er eigenlijk een andere (betrouwbare) linux?
<Maikel> tijd om hier niet meer mee verbonden te zijn
<Priyantha> per product
<Priyantha> wij noemen dat "source books"
<Priyantha> daar staat echt 'ALLES' in over een product :)
<Priyantha> en ik ben zo'n idioot die dat soort documenten volledig lezen ;)
<JasperCoenraats> Priyantha: j bedoelt MAN?
<Priyantha> jups o.a ja :)
<Priyantha> de man documentaties
<JasperCoenraats> Ik ben overgegaan omdat ik terugwilde naar promptcommandoś
<Priyantha> maar dat soort gelijkende documenten hebben wij op het werk dus ook, maar dan over alle ins and outs van producten :)
<JasperCoenraats> dus ik moet er gewoon doorheen
<JasperCoenraats> trpouwens ooit eerder met DOS ook gedaan, herrinner ik me nu
<JasperCoenraats> maar het begin is gewoon lastig en mijn Engels is nogal verroest
<JasperCoenraats> waarbij nogal zelfs voor eeen engelsman een understatement zou zijn
<JasperCoenraats> work at the shop, ergo
<JasperCoenraats> (werk aan de winkel du)
<JasperCoenraats> dus*
<JasperCoenraats> ga maar eens upgraden, en dus afsluiten hier en rebooten en zo. Bedankt, Priyantha
<Priyantha> :)
<mcvries> iemand enig idee waarom nautilus zo veel langzamer is dan bijv. thunar?
<viezerd> veel dependencies vermoed ik
<mcvries> het valt in ieder geval heel erg op
<viezerd> je kan mss ook ff kijken of er een netwerkmount tussenzit die niet werkt
<viezerd> zoiets kan ook erg vertragen
<mcvries> die mounts die ik zie staan werken allemaal
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-09
<CasW> Ha lui!
<CasW> Ik heb een probleempje, Ubuntu wil niet meer opstarten, hij blijft steken op een zwart scherm met een cursor
<CasW> Ik denk dat het komt doordat ik ervoor mijn computer op AHCI had gezet en daarna weer terug op IDE.
<CasW> Maar ik heb geen idee hoe het te repareren, misschien dat jullie me kunnen helpen?
<CasW> Wie kan mij vertellen welke partitie de bootflag moet hebben bij een gewone installatie?
<CasW> Hier is de swappartitie bootable, dat lijkt me niet goed, he?
<psydroid> bootflags zijn volgens mij niet echt nodig voor Linux, het is een DOS feature
<psydroid> maar dat de swappartitie bootable is, lijkt me inderdaad niet goed
<CasW> Grub wil maar niet laden...
<CasW> Ik ben echt al uren bezig Ubuntu weer draaiende te krijgen, ik heb alles van Windows verwijderd en het lukt nog steeds niet. Heel frustrerend.
<CasW> What the hell, zelfs na een reinstall kan 'ie hem niet vinden...
<CasW> Eindelijk, het werkt weer!
<jansen> ik wil mijn windows pc via netwerk met ubuntu pc vebinden,maar hij vraagt om wachtwoord,waar vind ik deze?
<StefandeVries> Bedoelt Ubuntu het wachtwoord van je gebruikersaccount, wellicht?
<jansen> ik weet het niet,de windows pc vraagt om een ww om verbinding met de ubuntu pc te maken
<StefandeVries> Nou ja.
<StefandeVries> Probeer eens je eigen wachtwoord, wie weet.
<jansen> werkt niet
<jansen> als ik de ubuntu pc aanzet moet ik een ww geven ,als ik deze geef via de windows pc werk het niet ook het router ww werkt niet
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mardo> goedemorgen
<lordievader> Hey mardo
<mardo> nederlands?
<lordievader> mardo: Inderdaad, dit is het Nederlandse support channel van Ubuntu. Voor de Engelse moet je #ubuntu hebben.
<mardo> ik moet ook nederlandse hebben
<mardo> maar ik moet een php bestand koppelen aan mijn ubuntu router kan dat zo ja hoe?
<lordievader> mardo: Dan zit je helemaal juist in #ubuntu-nl :)
<mardo> ik moet een php bestand koppelen aan mijn ubuntu router kan dat zo ja hoe?
<lordievader> mardo: Je hebt een Ubu server als router staan?
<mardo> ja
<mardo> en die moet gekoppeld worden aan een php bestand en dat php bestand geeft toegang tot internet
<lordievader> mardo: Je bedoeld dat deze een php bestand uitvoert tijdens de boot?
<mardo> Want waar het om gaat is dat er een ingebouwde webserver in zit èn dat je via een PHP-commando o.i.d. de toegang voor bepaalde gebruikers kan regelen
<mardo> Want waar het om gaat is dat er een ingebouwde webserver in zit èn dat je via een PHP-commando o.i.d. de toegang voor bepaalde gebruikers kan regelen
<mardo> is dit mogelijk zo ja hoe?
<lordievader> mardo: Ja, apache kan prima php dingen uitvoeren (zolang php is geinstalleerd).
<mardo> oke kan het ook gekoppelt worden aan je router die ingebouwd is in je ubunto server
<lordievader> Instaleer apache (met php) op je Ubu server/router. Gooi je php script in /var/www als je dan naar http://<ip-adres-van-router>/<php-script> gaat wordt het php script uitgevoerd.
<mardo> oke ik ga het proberen bedankt voor de informatie.
<jonathan_> hee
<jonathan_> hee
<Priyantha> hi
<lordievader> Hey jonathan_, Priyantha
<Priyantha> hi lordievader :)
<lordievader> Priyantha: Hoe is het ermee?
<Priyantha> goed goed :)
<Priyantha> tijdje geleden enzo :)
<Priyantha> maar ben weer leuk aan het klooien :D
<Priyantha> lekker met Openhab aan het spelen
<lordievader> Openhab, nog nooit van gehoord.
<Priyantha> Is een stukje software waarmee je home-automation kan doen :)
<Priyantha> ik gebruik het om mijn A/V receiver te proberen aan te sturen :)
<OerHeks> ah Domotica
<Priyantha> jups :)
<Priyantha> best leuk :D
<Priyantha> snap het alleen nog niet helemaal ;)
<OerHeks> grappig ja, xbmc trok daarmee mijn aandacht
<Priyantha> of nouja, het werkt niet zoals ik het gehoopt had nog ;)
<OerHeks> En wat bestuur je dan, een raspberry taartje?
<Priyantha> nope :) ik gebruik gewoon mijn HTPC ervoor :)
<Priyantha> met een USB>RS232 kabeltje
<Priyantha> en daar een nulmodem kabeltje aan naar mijn receiver toe
<goudfazant3991> hallo is daar iemand
<OerHeks> wie had er hdd recovery issues ? http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2013/11/29/full-circle-79-the-hddisaster-issue-is-out-now/
<Wobbo> wobbo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-03
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<wimGLD> hello is Ubuntu 12.04.3 also in Dutch ??
<OerHeks> wimGLD, ja, gebruik de standaard 12.04.3 en selecteer nederlands
<wimGLD> okay bedankt!
<OerHeks> Succes
<wimGLD> ik hoop dat het lukt om mijn oude laptop Sony met xp
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: weet jij of Ubuntu 13.10 inmiddels helemaal okay functioneerd, zonder noemenswaardige bugs e.d.? Ik heb nu 13.04.
<wimGLD> bij proef draaien via de installatie schijf krijg ik dit bericht/This kernel requires the following features not pressent on the CPU:pae/unable to boot-please use a kernel appropriate for yor UPC/ Wat kan ik doe?
<OerHeks> geen PAE processor, dan de mini iso gebruiken of xubuntu 12.04 iso
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wimGLD> fijn bedankt, ga ik proberen!
<lordievader> Heeft Xubuntu een kernel die geen gebruik maakt van pae? Weer wat geleerd.
<JasperCoenraats> Zijn er mensen die 13.04 met 13.10 kunnen vergelijken uit ervaring?
<wimGld> is de xubuntu ook in het nederlands?
<Fermata> Ja.
<wimGld> mooi bedankt
<OerHeks> lordievader, jups >>> http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<lordievader> Ah, dank. Zie wel dat het de laatste is: The non-PAE kernel will not be available in future Xubuntu releases.
<OerHeks> Jups, non-pae kernel voor intel-m en consorten worden niet meer standaard geleverd
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat de mini iso blijft
<OerHeks> de vraag "is je pc 6 jaar of ouder" zullen we vaker zien langskomen
<pjotter> Dag allemaal. Mag ik hier ook een vraag over shell scripts in Ubuntu stellen?
<pjotter> Ik heb een script met deze regel gemaakt: zenity --info --text $PWD. Dit toont de $PWD variabele in een popupschermpje.
<pjotter> Maar als ik ik dit script start vanuit de terminal krijg ik een andere waarde als wanneer ik het aanklik op het bureaublad. Iemand enig idee hoe dit kan?
<lordievader> pjotter: $PWD is je current working directory, het klopt hoogstwaarschijnlijk dat deze verschilt in de manieren dat jij het script uitvoert.
<lordievader> pjotter: Als je aan het begin van je script "cd ~/" zet zal hij in beide manieren je home dir aangeven.
<pjotter> ja, klopt. Maar ik moet juist de PWD weten
<pjotter> Ik heb ook al eens geprobeerd met iets als cwd= $(pwd) Maar dat geeft hetzelfde effect.
<lordievader> pjotter: Klopt.
<lordievader> Om eerlijk te zijn zie ik het probleem niet...
<pjotter> Is er een manier om toch de pwd op te vragen wanneer het script is gestart door het te dubbelklikken? Of is het PWD dan onvoorspelbaar?
<pjotter> Het probleem is dat ik een script aan het schrijven ben dat de PWD nodig heeft. Wanneer het script handmatig vanuit een terminal wordt aangeroepen krijg ik de juiste PWD. Maar als ik het script start door het te dubbelklikken krijg ik een andere (verkeerde) waarde. Ik krijg dan steevast een pad naar de parent map.
<lordievader> Ik weet niet waar je de PWD voor gebruikt maar ik begin het gevoel te krijgen dat je liever een ander variabel wilt gebruiken.
<pjotter> Welke zou ik nog meer kunnen gebruiken?
<Fermata> Wat wil je doen met die variabele?
<lordievader> pjotter: Dat, ik weet niet wat jij wilt.
<pjotter> Ik roep een programma aan dat als parameter het pad + een file heeft.
<pjotter> De file staat in het PWD.
<lordievader> pjotter: Daar maak je een aanname fout.
<lordievader> PWD kan vanalles zijn, en het script kan vannuit vanalles worden aangeroepen.
<pjotter> Ok, ik heb het pad nodig naar het gestarte script.
<lordievader> pjotter: Met een combinatie van pwd en $0 kom je een heel eind.
<pjotter> Wat is 0$? (ik ben niet heel erg bekend met bash script
<lordievader> pjotter: echo het eens vannuit je script ;) Het is het aanroep argument.
<pjotter> Ik zie het :)
<pjotter> Het is het pad + naam van het script zelf?
<lordievader> pjotter: Het is het argument waarmee je het aanroept, als je bijv. ./scripts/test.sh aanroept is $0 = './scripts/test.sh'
<pjotter> ah, kijk
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-04
<frank1> ik moet steeds opnieuw wireles wachtwoord invoeren. werkt dan weer wel   iemand oplossing ?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<wimGLD> Vraag,
<wimGLD> Welke versie van ubuntu is het beste voor een oude laptop met intel pentium 1.7 kloksnelheid 1.69 en 1 gb werk geheugen?/ de nieuwe versies werken niet/
<lordievader> wimGLD: Heeft die Pentium support voor PAE?
<wimGLD> Nee, daar loopt hij op vast
<lordievader> wimGLD: Dan moet je Xubuntu 12.04 hebben, ik heb gister van OerHeks geleerd dat de 32bits versie een PAE vrije kernel heeft.
<lordievader> wimGLD: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<wimGLD> Okay, ga ik die downloaden en proberen, alvast bedankt
<wimGLD> deze verzie heb ik gister al gedawnload, geeft ook de melding van de PAE er niet op zit.
<wimGLD> Misschien nog een oudre versie van Ubuntu? welke dan?
<lordievader> wimGLD: In de release notes van 12.04 staat dat deze geen PAE gebruikt: http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/ Je hebt de juiste gedownload?
<lordievader> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage-xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<wimGLD> Ja, deze doen het niet, misschien wel de laatste link, die heb ik nog niet geprobeert. Ga dit doen, bedankt.
<lordievader> Als die ook niet blijkt te werken kun je ook de alternate cd uitproberen: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage-xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.3-alternate-i386.iso
<Gorash_> Iemand die hier gebruik maakt van WakeonLan?
<lordievader> Jup, 2 systemen hier die er gebruik van maken.
<Gorash_> Ik krijg het hier gewoon niet voor elkaar!
<Gorash_> In de bios de setting goedstaan, wol aangezet in de NIC. Uitzetten > pakketje sturen en.... niets :D
<lordievader> Gorash_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588
<Gorash_> Deze guide heb ik stap voor stap gevolgd
<Gorash_> Wanneer hier de PC uitstaat, dan brand er geen lampje meer op de NIC
<Gorash_> Kaart + BIOS supporten het wel hmz!
<lordievader> Gorash_: Als je "sudo ethtool eth0 |grep 'Wake-on'" wat staat er een 'g' achter "Wake-on:"?
<Gorash_> Ja!
<Gorash_> 	Supports Wake-on: pumbg
<Gorash_> 	Wake-on: g
<frank1> ik moet  bij kubuntu 1310  steeds opnieuw wachtwoord  wifi invullen   werkt dan wel weer
<lordievader> Gorash_: Hmm, dat zou juist moeten zijn. Bij een van mijn pc's was het probleem dat die g flag werd gereset tijdens de boot. Vandaar het script die hem tijdens de boot op 'g' set.
<lordievader> Gorash_: Beide pc's zitten op hetzelfde netwerk en het mac adres klopt?
<Gorash_> Ja, hij wordt tijdens de boot ook weer ingeladen!
<Gorash_> Yup, zeker weten dat het goed staat. Er zit een netgear router tussen trouwens!
<lordievader> Gorash_: Maar beide pc's zitten op hetzelfde netwerk?
<Gorash_> Heb een nieuwe firmware gedownload, die ga ik zo even installeren. Maar zou het niet aan kunnen liggen. dat magic-pakketje wordt overigens over poort 9 verstuurd (UDP)
<Gorash_> Yes!
<lordievader> "If that doesnt work, its likely the port on the system your trying to wake up isnt the default (9), try 7", heb je dat geprobeerd, Gorash_?
<Gorash_> Ja :D
<lordievader> Hmm, tja. Het vervelende aan WOL is dat het zeer lastig te debuggen is...
<Gorash_> Ja daar kom ik achter!
<Gorash_> Maar kleine vraag, werkt het bij jou ook na bv een stroomuitval?
<Gorash_> Hier vliegt er nog wel eens een stop uit, ik wil dan op afstand mijn server kunnen aanzetten (wanneer ze de power weer restored hebben)
<lordievader> Gorash_: Vast niet, in iedergeval niet als ik de powerbutton een tijdje inhou.
<lordievader> Gorash_: Daar heb je ipmi voor ;)
<lordievader> BIOS heeft meestal ook wel een instelling wat ie moet doen als er een stroom uitval is geweest.
<Gorash_> Ja, die heb ik hier inderdaad al ingeschakelt!
<Gorash_> Zal die eens testen zo!
<Gorash_> Ff d stekker eruit ;)
<lordievader> Wees er zeker van dat er geen IO acties worden uitgevoerd.
<Gorash_> Dat risico loop je natuurlijk altijd bij een stroomuitval!
<Gorash_> Hij werkt ;)
<lordievader> Gorash_: Maar voor een test hoef je het niet te lopen ;)
<Gorash_> Jammer dat hij nu alsnog hangt bij grub2 haha
<Gorash_> ff snel aanpassen :)
 * OerHeks wacht op grub3
<lord4163> OerHeks: Lol moet eerst GRUB 2 maar eens uitkomen :D
<Gorash_> start grub normaal niet gewoon automatisch op!?
<OerHeks> grub hoor je 'normaal' niet eens te zien, tenzij je shift vast houd.
<Fermata> lord4163: GRUB 2 is al uit.
<lord4163> Ja of toch niet? :D
<Fermata> Jawel.
<lord4163> Was een grapje ;)
<Fermata> Aha.
<mosasaur> hoe maak ik een index van een usb disk, zodat ik weet welke files er op staan zelf als ie afgekoppeld is?
<mosasaur> en nee, updatedb -d werkt enkel als de disk gemount is
<vin> cp ;)
<mosasaur> dat was trouwens vroeger niet zo met updatedb, vraag me af wie dat nu "verbeterd" heeft
<vin> mosasaur: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60202/updatedb-locate-command-problem-files-from-external-hard-drive-are-no-longer
<vin> dit zegt dat je een db file kan maken
<vin> en dna die file kan gebruiken met locate
<mosasaur> dank je wel vin, die had ik ook al gezien, maar dan moet de disk gemount zijn
<vin> gek
<mosasaur> eigenlijk doe ik dat nu al maar die db stopt ermee na een paar weken en dan moet er weer een nieuwe gemaakt worden, en dat duurt heel lang, terwijl er op de schijf ondertussen niets veranderd is
<mosasaur> misschien maakt het wat uit dat ik die disk mount via sshfs, maar vlak nadat ik updatedb -U gerund heb werkt het in ieder geval wel
<mosasaur> eigenlijk ben ik misschien beter af met een ander programma, dat een soort snapshot van de fileindex maakt
<mosasaur> als er niemand een programma weet is het misschien het beste om zelf maar iets in python te schrijven, maar het is zo'n raar idee dat zo iets nog niet zou bestaan
<mosasaur> vroeger maakt ik veel van zulke snapshots van CD's met een programma dat catfish heette (onder windows) maar de catfish van ubuntu is kennelijk iets heel anders
<mosasaur> het probleem is wel dat tegenwoordige usb schijven wel 1GB of meer aan data bevatten
<mosasaur> het lijkt erop dat ik met zoiets als ls -laR > somefile al een heel eind op weg ben
<mosasaur> maar hoe krijg ik ls zo ver dat ie het volledige pad voor iedere file print? Of is daar een ander commando voor?
<mosasaur> find /somedir -type f -print
<lordzett> lo
<Ontani> hey, ik heb net een plymouth theme geinstalleerd maar krijg het niet aan de praat, hij blijft de default ubuntu theme nemen
<Ontani> ik heb 'apt-get install plymouth-theme-script' uitgevoerd, deze lijkt goed te lukken
<Ontani> maar toch start hij deze niet op
<GeeJee1970> Iemand ervaring met libpam-mount cofiguratie?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Gorash_> Iemand een tip hoe ik snel in een log van 900mb zoek? :P
<Gorash_>  grep access.log | grep 29/Jun/2013    zoiets zou moeten werken toch?
<Gorash_> ehh en dan cat natuurlijk, oops!
<lordievader> Gorash_: grep "29/Jun/2013" access.log
<Gorash_> thanks
<Gorash_> oude joomla installatie bij een klant had wat gezeik, een van de componenten heeft een security breach
<Gorash_> maar snel ff verwijderd
<Gorash_> Nou de oude kernel images zijn ook weer weg met een workaround haha, gewoon rm *image en vervolgens toch image (space vrijmaken) en voila, daarna autoremove > solved
<pjotter> Hallo. Heeft Ubuntu ook een zogenaamde "smart placement"  feature?
<exalt> Hallo, mijn batterij kon 6 uur mee toen ik mijn laptop 3 jaar geleden kocht, langzaam lijp de accutijd terug naar een dikke 3 uur. sinds ubuntu 13.10 heb ik nog geen 45 min accu. is mijn accu kapot of is dit ubuntu 13.10
<Fermata> Ik denk een beetje van beide.
<exalt> ik vind de plotselinge dip van bijna 2 en een half uur heftig
<Fermata> Ik ook.
<Fermata> Probeer het eens in een live sessie met Ubuntu 13.04.
<Priyantha> en vergelijk het eens met Windows :)
<exalt> hmmm ik zie in mijn power statistics dat mijn baterij is ontworpen voor 93.6 Wh en nu wanneer vol 24.5 Wh is
<Fermata> Oeps.
<Fermata> Ja, dat kan na drie jaar.
<bruinsma> een baterij is geen perfecte manier om stroom op te slaan. elke baterij ''lekt'' stroom hoe raar dit ook klinkt, en elke baterij gaat door gebruik achteruit. het beste kun je hem als die vol is volledig gebruiken en zelfs ontladen voor je hem weer vol laad.
<exalt> nieuwe accu 84 euro :|
<bruinsma> 3 jaar, dat is wel lang gebruik, (als je het apparaat elke dag gebruikt)
<exalt> elke dag gemiddeld 12 uur aan....
<bruinsma> 28 euro per jaar achteruit zetten
<bruinsma> dan is de baterij het wel waard.
<bruinsma> als je er echt 3 jaar mee kunt voor 12 uur per dag...
<bruinsma> iemand suggesties hoe ik mijn ubuntu kan verbeteren op een grote TV? tekst van mapjes en zo zijn aardig klein, ik gebruik hem min of meer als media pc
<CasW> Je kan bijvoorbeeld bij instellingen -> universal access large text aanzetten
<bruinsma> mm, ja die had ik al gezien en daar zit ik mee te testen, welke het beste weer geeft
<bruinsma> w8, is ff, ik ga gewoon is achter dat pc'tje zitten en daar gelijk alles uit proberen. be right back.
<Fermata> Of dat, ja. :P
 * exalt heeft ontdekt hoe hij het inkorten van bestandsnamen kan deactiveren
<exalt> het beginvanlangenaam....document.docx
<exalt> of het beginvanlangenaam....
<Gorash_> Hmm, net een 10.04 (server) bijgewerkt, kreeg deze melding:
<Gorash_> Instellen van grub-pc (1.98-1ubuntu13) ...
<Gorash_> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/dev/disk/by-id/ata-QEMU_HARDDISK_QM00001'.
<Gorash_> Ongeldig apparaat '/dev/disk/by-id/ata-QEMU_HARDDISK_QM00001'.
<Gorash_> > gaat vervolgens door na afbreken:
<Gorash_> Generating grub.cfg ...
<Gorash_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-54-server
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Gorash_> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/dev/disk/by-id/ata-QEMU_HARDDISK_QM00001'.
<Gorash_> krijg deze foutmelding bij het upgraden van grub op 10.04
<Gorash_> Iemand!? Ik denk dat ik deze machine maar snel ga upgrade naar 12.04 lts zucht
<OerHeks> is dat 1 disk van een raid?
<trijntje> Gorash_: je kan beter UUID gebruiken in plaats van by-id
<pjotter> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<pjotter> dus
<Fermata> /join ;)
<pjotter> typen met 1 vinger is soms niet handig
<DC_> wat is het paswoord om extra content of updates toe te voegen in unbutu?
<lordievader> DC_: Je doelt op het 'sudo' wachtwoord? Dat is jouw user wachtwoord.
<DC_> werkt helaas niet, vraagt naar authenticatie
<lordievader> DC_: Wat vraag erom? Het software centrum? Een terminal commando? Etc.
<DC_> was het sofwarecentrum. Is al opgelost, domme fout (capslock stond op) :)
<DC_> wel nog een vraag waar ik al even op zit te zoeken, hoe kan ik mijn draadloos netwerk en printers gemakkelijk installeren zonder dat ik alle info moet gaan zoeken?
<JanC> draadloos netwerk zou je moeten zien in het menu v/d netwerk-indicator
<JanC> uiteraard zal je wel je wachtwoord moeten weten...
<JanC> printers die via USB, Blutooth of netwerk aangesloten zijn, zou die normaal vanzelf moeten vinden
<DC_> menu netwerk-indicator?  systeeminstellingen => netwerk? of zit ik dan verkkerd?
<JanC> DC_: staat er bij de pictogrammen rechtsboven niet een dat je netwerkstatus aangeeft? (pijltje omhoog + omlaag voor vast netwerk, balkjes die de signaalsterkte aangeven voor draadloos)
<JanC> als je op  alle pictogrammen daar eens klikt moet je het wel vinden  :)
<DC_> met netwerkkabel geen probleem, ingestoken en uitgetrokken vind de pc geen draadloos netwerk
<JanC> DC_: killswitch?
<DC_> had ik al aan gedacht, maar reageert niet
<JanC> staat er een vermelding van draadloos netwerk in de netwerk-indicator, of enkel bedraad?
<JanC> je kan anders ook eens het commando "ip link" in een terminal proberen, en kijken welke network interfaces daar zichtbaar zijn
<DC_> als de draad insteekt is het enkel de draad, steekt deze niet in zie ik wel de boogjes voor draadloos netwerk maar niet verbonden.
<JanC> en geen enkel netwerk zichtbaar?
<DC_> nope
<JanC> is je draadloos netwerk ingesteld om de SSID niet te broadcasten?
<DC_> yep, want deze pc gaat draadloos (heb de andere naast me staan om de probleem op te lossen)
<JanC> als het op die andere al ingesteld was dan maakt het niet uit of het netwerk zichzelf bekend maakt  :)
<JanC> dan maakt het niet uit voor die andere, bedoel ik
<DC_> waar kan ik de ipdracht "IP link" ingeven?
<JanC> in een terminal?
<JanC> je hebt geen ervaring met de command line, veronderstel ik?
<JanC> Ctrl+Alt+T opent een terminalvenster
<DC_> heb geen ervaring maar we proberen :)
<JanC> "ip link" (zonder de aanhalingstekens) en dan enter
<JanC> en in kleine letters  :)
<JanC> het eerste netwerk dat die toont is normaal 'lo' (dat is het lokaal "netwerk" op je PC, voor verbindingen tussen programma's op je PC dus)
<DC_> 2 gevonden, lo: <loopback en etho: no-carrier, broadcast, multicast,up
<JanC> eth0 is je vast netwerk
<JanC> en no-carrier betekent dat de kabel niet in zit  :)
<DC_> ah ok,, maar nog steeds geen draadloos netwerk dus :s
<JanC> maar er is dus geen draadloze netwerkkaart herkend
<DC_> enig idee hoe ik dit oplos?
<trijntje> DC_: heb je een netwerk kaart?
<trijntje> *draadloze kaart*
<DC_> ja hoor, op windows 7 werkt die perfect
<trijntje> kan je met de kabel er in het programma 'software en updates' openen, en dan  in het tabblad 'extra stuurprogrammas' kijken of er drivers voor de draadloze kaart beschikbaar zijn?
<DC_> zou de oplossing kunnen zijn, maar helaas zegt deze steeds dat de instalatie mislukt. (opnieuw opstarten dan?
<JanC> wat zegt "lspci | grep -i network" uitgevoerd in de terminal?
<trijntje> DC_: geeft de foutmelding het pakket dat i probeerde te installeren?
<DC_> ja
<trijntje> kan je dit in een terminal invoeren
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install pakketnaam
<DC_> doe nu hetzelfde als daarnet op te weten wat het programma juist was, maar nu blijft hij precies zoeken :s
<DC_> draadloos stuurprogramma STA van Broadcom
<DC_> melding: installatie van dit stuurprogramma mislukt. Kijk in logboek: /var/log/jockey.log
<trijntje> wat staat er in dat bestand?
<DC_> 802.11 linux STA driver
<trijntje> is dat het enige? kan je het bestand op paste.ubuntu.com zetten?
<DC_> nope, zou niet weten hoe, comunicatie loop nu via andere pc
<DC_> ben ff nen hoop updates aan het doen, misschien verhelpt dat het probleem.
<JanC> DC_: updates installeren is altijd een goed idee  :)
<JanC> en Broadcom...  :-(
<JanC> die hebben enkel RAM voor de firmware en geen flash of ROM, dus de firmware moet door de driver geladen worden, maar Broadcom verbiedt het om die firmware mee te leveren, dus moet die gedownload worden tijdens de installatie, etc.
<DC_> draadloze netwerken worden gevonden, nu nog inloggen op mijn netwerk :)
<JanC> \o/
<DC_> alvast bedankt voor de hulp
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Gorash_> trijn
<lieven__> goedemiddag
<lieven__> hoe kan ik mijn laptop met home cinema verbinden via hdmi kabel ?  vind ubuntu automatisch de hdmi poort ?
<vin> meestal wel
<lieven__> hier dus niet
<lieven__> ik heb de kabel via de laptop naar de home cinema gelegd om een beetje muziek te kunnen belusiteren, mar hij doet het niet
<vin> standaard gaat er meestal geen geluid over HDMI met een laptop
<vin> enkel beeld
<lieven__> µgaz moeten eten
<lieven__> ga moeten eten
<galaxy7> Heeft iemand hier ervaring met Hexchat, een fork van Xchat? Zo ja, ben je tevreden of zijn er betere alternatieven?
<vin> ik hoor er goede verhalen over
<galaxy7> maar je gebruikt een andere client?
<vin> ik gebruik weechat
<vin> maar die is console based
 * warddr is een heel tevreden quassel gebruiker, maar vooral omdat de server op mijn server draait en ik zo dus altijd online ben
<vin> ja, dat doe ik met znc
<vin> ik hoor ook goede dingen over irccloud
<galaxy7> ja ik gebruik ook znc maar xchat crashte regelmatig bij het connecten. Quassel net geprobeerd, maar vind de interface niet goed passen bij mijn Gnome desktop
<vin> goede "mooie" ircclients zijn er neit
<galaxy7> dus nu hexchat aan het testen
<bogus`-> jawel, mIRC >:]
<Fermata> irssi
<Fermata> Mooi door eenvoud.
<galaxy7> hexchat bevalt me goed als gevorderde beginner ;) Meer instellingen dan bij Xchat maar even eenvoudig
<Gorash_> Hier iemand die ook postfix / email relay gebruikt!? Ik ben al een dag bezig, maar die klote live / outlook wil gewoon geen mails ontvangen terwijl ze wel gestuurd worden, gaat gewoon eruit door het spamfilter lijkt het wel. Erg frustrerend :(
<vin> Ik heb ooit postfix opgezet en ook op mijn setup werden er geen mails ontvangen door live
<Gorash_> gmail werkt wel perfect. Het is om gek van te worden
<Fermata> Awaynicks.
<Fermata> Brrr.
<OerHeks> hmm ik mag 13.04 dus upgraden voordat 14.04 lts uitkomt
<dc> weet iemand wat te doen als je niet kan inloggen op je draadloze netwerken via ubuntu?
<dc> in windows 7 werkt alles prima, in ubuntu worden de netwerken wel gevonden maar lukt het inloggen niet (paswoord is juist) :)
<dc> niemand?
<dc> iemand kennis van draadloze verbindingen?
<OerHeks> na verse installatie, dc ?
<dc> ja
<dc> ubuntu vind de netwerken wel, maar wil niet connecteren (wel juiste wachtwoord)
<OerHeks> ik heb er meer over gelezen, o.a. http://askubuntu.com/questions/361495/kubuntu-13-10-wifi-doesnt-work-dhcp-timeout --> update eerst eens per kebel.
<OerHeks> kabel*
<OerHeks> als kabel ook niet werkt, hoop ik niet dat je toevallig een surface 2 hebt.
<dc> update is gebeurt, voordein had ik geen connectie
<dc> kabel werkt dus wel
<OerHeks> oke, welke wireless zit er in je machien? met ' sudo lshw -C network " in terminal vind je je wireless card
<OerHeks> of met lspci / lsusb
<dc> wacht, moet heropstrarten, nu werkt plots men toetenbord niet meer zoals het hoort en tuchpad werkt niet meer. (deze pc blijft wel draaien is de andere waar ik problemen mee heb.
<dc> denk dat het een broadcom was die er in zat
<dc> ok, eerst probleem van toetsenbod herstellen :s, ken je toevallig vanbuiten welke ik moet installeren azerty zonder numeriek klavier
<dc> onderste rij met "Fn" toets
<dc> belgisch staat ingesteld, maar is precies of functietoets blijft aanstaan
<dc> man man, wat ne miserie :s en ik dacht alle cp-pc's op onze school zo te doen :s
<Axerz> hi mensen
<Axerz> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<CyberGabber> Axerz: Stel je vraag, mogelijk dat er iemand aanwezig is die kan helpen
<Axerz> ok
<Axerz> ehm
<Axerz> ik heb dus twee computers
<Axerz> een met windows, en 1 met ubuntu
<Axerz> \en ik moet wat files overzetten
<Axerz> is er een manier om dit snel te doen, met een server
<Axerz> (het is zo'n 200 gb)
<Axerz> of iets anders waarmee ik kan overztetten zonder 5000 usb kabels
<galaxy7> via je netwerk?
<galaxy7> een gedeelde map aanmaken op je windows computer en deze benaderen met ubuntu
<galaxy7> als ze allebei zijn aangesloten op je thuisnetwerk
<OerHeks> via 100 mbit netwerk optimaal, 1,5 minuut / gigabyte dan duurt dat nog 300 minuten
<OerHeks> samba zal niet de max snelheid halen, denk ik
<CyberGabber> Axerz: http://www.nairabytes.net/computer-geek/how-to-transfer-files-between-linux-and-windows-using-putty
<JanC> Axerz: het snelste is die harde schijf gewoon even in de andere PC te hangen  :)
<JanC> of anders via een USB (bij voorkeur USBv3) naar SATA adapter
<Axerz> dankjewel mensen
<Axerz> jan, ik ben erg onhandig, dus liever niet
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-07
<exserco> Goedemorgen
<exserco> niemand wakker?
<exserco> ik heb een beetje hulp nodig, dus zou ik zeer blij zijn mocht iemand kunnen helpen
<exserco> nog steeds niemand wakker hier?
<lordievader> exserco: Het is handiger om gewoon je vraag te stellen ;)
<Henk__> Goedemorgen
<Henk__> Ik geloof dat niemand aanwezig is hier
<lordievader> Hey Henk__
<Fermata> Zeker wel aanwezig.
<Henk__> Oh, toch wel
<lordievader> Henk__: IRC is een redelijk traag medium. Er wordt veel geidled.
<Henk__> Ik hoop dat je wat weet over de veiligheid Ubuntu i.v.m internet bankieren.
<Henk__> Zoals is ubuntu 13.01 veilig genoeg om mee internetbankieren.
<Fermata> Mijn belangrijkste advies is: laat je niet gek maken.
<Henk__> Dat doe ik ook niet maar ik had het plan opgevat alleen met ubuntu te bankieren omdat ik naast ubuntu alleen maar illegale software van Windows heb (dual boot)
<Henk__> Ik wil daarom graag weten is dat plan goed is Ubuntu wel veilig genoeg
<Fermata> Ubuntu is zeker veilig genoeg.
<Fermata> Wat doet je twijfelen?
<Henk__> Omdat ik bij ubuntu geen virus beschermer heb gedownload
<Fermata> Die is ook niet nodig.
<Fermata> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/veiligheid -- zie deze pagina.
<Henk__> Nou dat is duidelijk, dit geld ook voor linux mint die op een oude laptop staat neem ik aan.
<Fermata> Dat klopt. :)
<Henk__> Fermata geweldig ga ik zo even naar kijken.
<Henk__> Ik heb door dat je het één of ander weet van ubuntu.
<Fermata> Ik doe m'n best. ;)
<Henk__> Weet je ook of mijn Aldi computer met ingebouwde Philips capturecard werkt met ubuntu
<Henk__> Ik kan geen linux drivers vinden
<Henk__> Wel heb drivers die werken onder Windows
<Fermata> Dat zou ik niet durven zeggen.  Die Windowsdrivers zijn Ubuntu in ieder geval nutteloos.
<Henk__> Ja dat dacht ik al. Het is eigelijk ook vragen naar de bekende weg omdat op andere forums (geen linux) mij dat ook al eens verteld is.
<Henk__> Femata dank je wel voor je antwoorden. Je hebt mij er meegeholpen.
<Fermata> Graag gedaan, Henk.
<Fermata> En kom gerust nog eens langs.
<Henk__> Dat ga ik zeker doen!
<Henk__> Nog een goed weekend (ik nu even naar die site die je tipte)
<Fermata> Succes.
<DvE> ik heb voor het eerst 12.04 geïnstalleerd, maar de wifi werkt niet
<swiep43> wil graag weten hoe ik een starter van een map kan aanmaken in de balk
<swiep43> niemand
<nielsrem> hallo
<Fermata> Hallo.
<nielsrem> kan ubuntu ook op mijn chromebook
<Fermata> Ja.
<nielsrem> en is het legaal want hij is voor school
<Fermata> Ja hoor.
<nielsrem> en waar kan ik vinden waar ik het kan instaleren
<Fermata> http://lifehacker.com/how-to-install-linux-on-a-chromebook-and-unlock-its-ful-509039343
<Fermata> Kwestie van Google. ;)
<nielsrem> oke bedankt
<Fermata> Weer een tevreden klant.
<Fermata> We zouden hier geld voor moeten vragen, mensen.
<OerHeks> Bitcoins
<Fermata> Hipsters!
<OerHeks> pepernooten, desnoods.
<OerHeks> .. hipsters?
<Fermata> Ja Bitcoins.
<OerHeks> prijslijst: hallo 1 BC we ondersteunen geen Mint, kali of backtrack 5 BC
<Fermata> :D
<Fermata> Om de ransomware te verwijderen: 10 BC.
<OerHeks> Pannekoek van Oer: onbetaalbaar
<kratos_> hallo ik heb een vraag ik ben ubuntu nu aan het instaleren op een oude pc waar ook windows op staat kan ik na de instalatie windows eraf gooien en alleen met ubuntu verder gaan
<kratos_> ?
<Fermata> Zeker.
<OerHeks> je oude windows 7 word geld waard, want microsoft stopt met .. ow al weg
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ga verder /me heeft Win7 hier nog vrolijk draaien.
 * OerHeks is blij voor lordievader 
<lordievader> OerHeks: Waar stopt Microsoft mee?
<OerHeks> verkoop in 10-2014 http://frontpage.fok.nl/nieuws/628855/1/1/100/microsoft-stopt-verkoop-windows-7.html
<lordievader> Ach ja, dat soort dingen gebeuren ;)
<OerHeks> ik heb geen zin om te upgraden naar 13.10.
<galaxy7> Mooi is dat. Windows 7 verkoopt beter dan Windows 8 en ipv Win 8 te verbeteren stoppen ze de verkoop van 7
<OerHeks> galaxy7, ze kunnen nu niet stoppen met windows 8 te verkopen, dat staat een beetje raar
<galaxy7> ze zouden het kunnen verbeteren zodat men het wél wil kopen? Ik heb overigens 8.1 nooit gebruikt dus weet niet hoe het nu er voor staat
<OerHeks> ik zie de acer-microsoft stand regelmatig hier in ons winkelcentrum.
<OerHeks> Nu kan ik ze verblijden met bugreports over surface2 laptop enzo. maar dat doe ik alleen als het druk is, en buiten regent.
<pjotter> Een vraagje over het toevoegen van een repository met "add-apt-repository". Ik krijg wel eens updates uit zo'n repository van applicaties die ik niet via die repository had geïnstalleerd. Bijvoorbeeld, je installeerd applicaties X uit een repo maar krijg daarna gelijk ook een update voor applicatie Y. Is er een manier om aan te geven dat je alleen applicatie X uit eebn bepaalde repo wilt updaten?
<OerHeks> <ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pjotter> Yes! Ik wist wel dat Oer het zou weten ;) Fijn, thanx!
<OerHeks> Maar, ik las ook ergens hoe je alleen de repo update > http://askubuntu.com/questions/65245/apt-get-update-only-for-a-specific-repository
<pjotter> O daś ook handig
<OerHeks> Y PPA Manager kan dat ook
<lordievader> apt preferences heb ik laatst ook geleerd, is zeer fijn :)
<pjotter> Wat ik nu vaak doe is a) repo toevoegen b) app installeren c) snel weer repo uitzetten. Maar ja da's niet zo handig.
<OerHeks> niet handig idd, je kan op 2 manieren dan vastlopen
<pjotter> Owjah?
<OerHeks> door overige updates, of het onbreken van updates voor die ppa waardoor het niet meer werkt
<pjotter> Ja, ok. Nou goed. Ik test eerst of wat ik heb binnengehengeld werkt. Dan de repo uit. Maar goed, dan heb je idd geen nieuwe updates.
<Joost_> Hallo mensen?
<Fermata> Hallo Joost_.
<Joost_> weet iemand hoe je bepaalde dingen binnen ubuntu af kan schermen
<Fermata> Zoals?
<Guest70929> instellingen enz
<Guest70929> gewoon een systeem voor een club waar je alleen op internet kan
<lordievader> Guest70929: Owner veranderen naar root en rwx permissies aanpassen.
<Guest70929> Hoe?
<Guest70929> ik ben een newbie :D
<lordievader> Guest70929: Users mogen helemaal geen toegang hebben of mogen ze wel bestanden lezen?
<OerHeks> laat ze inloggen als guest?
<Guest70929> ze mogen ipc alleen browsen
<Guest70929> ik heb een gast acc
<Guest70929> en dan automatisch opstarten
<Guest70929> maar dan kunnen de hockeyers nog steeds klieren met de instellingen enzz
<Guest70929> en wij dan als netwerkbeheerders kunnen dan ctrl alt f1 doen en daar inloggen
<Guest70929> Iemand die een goed alternatief heeft?
<lordievader> Guest70929: Als je een leuk projectje wil: Een bare-X server waarop chrome (of een andere browser) in fullscreen draait.
<Guest70929> ja gewoon de browser in full screen
<OerHeks> Neen, vanuit guest kan je geen root handelingen doen, zelfs al heb je het password, toch?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Maar je kunt wel meer dan alleen browsen.
<Guest70929> maar het probleem is mensen veranderen steeds de startpaginas naar youpornn.com etc
<OerHeks> hmm ja, dat wel, dan zou je een kiosk mode moeten vinden.
<lordievader> Guest70929: Maak je de profile non-writable.
<Guest70929> maar waar kan ik die kiosk mode vinden>
<Fermata> Je kunt de config direcotry read only maken.
<Fermata> lordievader: GMTA.
<Fermata> :P
<Guest70929> iemand heefft commands
<Guest70929> ??
<lordievader> Guest70929: Over welke browser hebben we het?
<Guest70929> Mozzila
<lordievader> Guest70929: "chmod a-w /home/<user>/.mozilla/firefox/<some-profile-id>.default/prefs.js" is denk ik afdoende.
<Guest70929> heeft iemand een skype acc die veel verstand er van heeft?
<Guest70929> ik ben nu sinterklaas gourmetten ;)
<OerHeks> kanibaal
<Guest70929> IK ben nu eten dus ik zie zo hopelijk een skype naam, Gr Joost
<OerHeks> ehm, dat is niet mijn skypenaam
<Guest70929> lordie?
<Joost_> Hoi, ben i weer!
<Guest10908> Hallo mensen>
<Guest10908> ??
<lordievader> Welkom terug Guest10908
<Guest10908> hoi
<Guest10908> Weet iemand nu een precieze beschrijving van een kiosk op firefox only read?
<lordievader> Guest10908: Heb je de chmod al uitgevoerd?
<Nielsrem> Hallo
<lordievader> Hallo Nielsrem
<Nielsrem> Ik heb net Ubuntu geïnstalleerd met de link die u mij gaf alleen het lijkt niet op wat er op deze site staat
<Nielsrem> Hoe kan dat
<lordievader> Nielsrem: Dat was Fermata , denk dat je hem wilt aanspreken.
<Nielsrem> Ja
<Nielsrem> Maar hoe kan ik alsnog de Ubuntu van de site krijgen
<Nielsrem> ?
<Nielsrem> Bent u er nog
<Nielsrem> Hallo
<lordievader> Nielsrem: Ja, maar ik heb totaal geen ervaring met Chrome books.
<lordievader> Mijn advies is, aangezien IRC een redelijk traag medium is, even op Fermata te wachten.
<Nielsrem> O wanneer komt die ??
<lordievader> Nielsrem: Dat zullen we gaan zien ;)
<Guest10908> Nee ik kan ipc nu niets doen ik ben niet op de hockey club
<Nielsrem> Snap er niks meer van
<lordievader> Guest10908: Hmm, I see. De preferences staan in iedergeval in dat javascript bestand. Je kunt ook nog de owner op root zetten om er zeker van te zijn dat er niet met de permissies wordt gespeeld.
<henzman> Ik ben het wachtwoord kwijt.Via deze site vond ik een oplossing (root, passwd, tweemaal invullen), maar dat werkt niet. Ik krijg de melding:"Fout bij manipulatie van authenticatiemiddel
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<OerHeks> Dit zou moeten werken.
<henzman> Krijg weer dezelfde mededeling "Fout bij manipulatie....
<lordievader> henzman: Je bent alleen je wachtwoord kwijt? Je was niet aan het spelen met de sudoers file o.i.d.?
<henzman> nee, ik was echt alleen het wachtwoord kwijt. Ik kan Ubuntu wil starten, maar bijvoorbeeld geen nieuwe software installeren, want dan is een wachtwoord nodig
<trijntje> henzman: bij welke stap krijg je die melding?
<henzman> bij de laatste stap, zodra ik voor de 2e maal een nieuw wachtwoord heb getypt
<trijntje> en je zit in recovery mode?
<henzman> Ja, ik heb de uitleg op deze site gevolgd
<trijntje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91188/authentication-token-manipulation-error
<lordievader> henzman: Dus je hebt een root console voor je?
<lordievader> Ah het zal wel de ro mount zijn...
<henzman> Ben ik weer, Ja, ik heb die console
<lordievader> henzman: Is / read only gemount?
<henzman> huh.....mag ik daar ff over denken?
<trijntje> type mount
<lordievader> henzman: Als je "mount" uitvoert krijg je een lijst van de gemounte partities.
<trijntje> als het readonly is staat er bij ''/" ro
<henzman> Ja, ik zie een hele lijst met vanalles
<lordievader> henzman: zoek naar "/dev/<something> on /"
<henzman> nope.....
<henzman> devpts?
<henzman> nee
<henzman> OJA, wacht ff
<henzman> hebbes
<trijntje> henzman: plak het anders even op paste.ubuntu.com, das makkelijker
<henzman> na de slash staat sda6 on
<henzman>  type ext4
<lordievader> henzman: Wat staat er tussen haakjes op die regel?
<henzman> (rw,errors=remaount-ro)
<henzman> typefout      remount
<lordievader> Hmm, het is dus niet een probleem met een read-only mount.
<lordievader> Even voor de zekerheid "whoami" returned "root"?
<henzman> jij zegt 't........ik heb een maand of drie geleden op een oudere laptop Ubunt geinstallerd, gewoon, uit nieuwsgierigheid. Het werkte perfect.
<henzman> Daarna heb ik er niets meer mee gedaan, en ja hoor, wachtwoord vergeten )bloos)
<henzman> whoami
<henzman> ja "root
<lordievader> henzman: Wat is de output van "ls -l /etc/shadow"?
<henzman> komt ie:
<henzman> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 1180 dec 7 18:47 /etc/shadow
<lordievader> henzman: Dat ziet er ook normaal uit.
<henzman> techno paranoia...
<henzman> heb je iets aan het volgende:
<lordievader> henzman: Welke permissies heb je staan bij /usr/bin/passwd?
<henzman> proberen, moment
<henzman> als ik dat intoets, komt er: "Nieuw Unix wachtwoord invoeren:"
<lordievader> henzman: Ik doelde op het eerste deel van de output van "ls -l /usr/bin/passwd" :P
<henzman> dan begrijp ik niet precies wat je bedoeld..... er staat: -rw-r---- 1 root......enzenz
<lordievader> henzman: Ah, die lijken verkeerd te staan.
<henzman> ow...
<lordievader> chmod 4755 /usr/bin/passwd&&passwd <user-name>
<henzman> helemaal?
<henzman> okee
<lordievader> henzman: <user-name> vervangen door de username met het wachtwoord probleem.
<henzman> reply: chmod:veranderen van toegangsrechten van usr/bin/passwd: bestandsysteem is alleen-lezen
<lordievader> henzman: Hadden we net niet gezien dat hij rw was? "mount -o rw,remount /"
<henzman> geloof het wel, ja...
<lordievader> Nou goed, maakt ook niet uit. Probeer nadat je de remount hebt gedaan nogmaals het wachtwoord te veranderen.
<henzman> hmmm......"apparaat remount bestaat niet
<henzman> ?
<lordievader> henzman: Er staat geen spatie tussen de , en de remount.
<henzman> oei...ff opnieuw
<henzman> ........zelfde foutmelding......"fout bij manipulatie van authentificatiemiddel"....
<lordievader> Dan nogmaals: chmod 4755 /usr/bin/passwd&&passwd <user-name>
<henzman> okee
<henzman> krijg weer de melding "Bestandsysteem is allen lezen"
<trijntje> mount -rw -o remount /
<trijntje> en dan nog een keer proberen. Geven die remount commando's geen enkele output/foutmelding als je ze uitvoert?
<lordievader> Ik begin te neigen naar single user mode...
<henzman> Jawel, er komt een heel verhaal te staan:
<henzman> Een apparaat kan worden.....en dan nog veel tekst
<lordievader> henzman: Die output is wel belangrijk om te zien, waarom zei je dit niet eerder?
<trijntje> datsoort meldingen zijn natuurlijk wel belangrijk, als er wat fout gaat kan je niet verder naar de volgende stap
<henzman> sorry.........:-(
<lordievader> In Linux is geen output vaak een goed teken, als ik niet hoor dat er output is ga ik ervan uit dat een process sucessvol is geslaagd.
<trijntje> kan je de output die je krijgt op pastebin.com zetten? Gewoon alles uit de terminal kopieren, dan zien we welke commando's welke uitvoer geven
<henzman> poe.....zal eens zien of ik dat voor elkaar krijg, ziet er voor mij redeleijk als abacadabra uit
<trijntje> neehoor, gewoon alles selecteren, rechtermuisknop op 'Kopieren', en dan op die site onder 'New paste' plakken en op 'submit' klikken
<trijntje> en dan natuurlijk de link die je krijgt hier werer plaatsen
<lordievader> trijntje: Zat hij niet een de rescue mode?
<trijntje> ah, goed punt.
<trijntje> verdorie, dan wordt het lastig, je kan zeker ook geen software installeren in rescue mode?
<trijntje> dan zal je het over moeten typen ben ik bang, zonder de foutmelding weten we niet wat er mis is
<lordievader> trijntje: Jawel. Als je een internetverbinding opzet.
<lordievader> henzman: Ben je verbonden met een kabel?
<trijntje> lordievader: toch niet als het filesystem ro is?
<lordievader> trijntje: Daar heb je een punt. Begin steeds meer te neigen naar single user mode...
<frank-x0x> hallo
<lordievader> Hey frank-x0x
<frank-x0x> ik heb een vraag
<frank-x0x> ik het linux ubuntu  maar als ik iets wil instaleren zegt hij wrong architecture i386
<frank-x0x> wat moet ik doen om dit te fixen ?
<frank-x0x> bent u daar nog ?
<lordievader> frank-x0x: Wat en hoe probeer je het precies te installeren?
<frank-x0x> ik heb bijv skype en dan zit hij in een paket ofzo iets en dan klik je er op en dan normaalgespoken kan je dan instaleren kilken
<frank-x0x> maar nu staat er die error
<frank-x0x> hallo ?
<lordievader> frank-x0x: Hoe heb je die .deb gedownload.
<frank-x0x> via de skype site
<frank-x0x> http://www.skype.com/nl/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<lordievader> frank-x0x: IRC is een redelijk traag medium, voor sommige gesprekken duurt het dagen voordat de ander antwoord. Ofwel heb geduld.
<frank-x0x> oke
<lordievader> frank-x0x: Je moet daar de 12.04 multiarch (<--) hebben niet de 10.04 32bit (<-- niet multiarch).
<frank-x0x> oke
<lordievader> henzman: Hoe staat het ermee?
<frank-x0x> helaas doet hij dan aslnog de error
<lordievader> frank-x0x: Zou je de output van "lsb_release -a" en "uname -a" willen pastebinnen?
<frank-x0x> sorry ik snap niet wat u daat mee bedoeld
<lordievader> frank-x0x: In een terminal "ctrl+alt+t" tik je de dingen tussen " uit mijn vorige bericht en de output daarvan kopieer je naar http://paste.ubuntu.com
<frank-x0x> ik doe het op een chromebook en het is best lastig
<trijntje> frank-x0x: je kan skype vanuit het softwarecentrum installeren, in linux installeer je nooit software die je zelf van het internet download
<lordievader> trijntje: Dat zou ik niet zo snel zeggen, heb het net nog gedaan. Hostapd met de karma patch.
<lordievader> Maar skype vannuit de repo installeren maakt het wel makkelijker. frank-x0x: In de terminal "sudo apt-get install skype"
<trijntje> lordievader: het is een goede vuistregel, zeker als je net met linux begint. Maar het is natuurlijk niet altijd waar
<lordievader> Mee eens. Vaak is het ook een stuk makkelijker om eenvoudig weg een apt-get te doen dan iets te compileren.
<trijntje> ow, frank is weg
<trijntje> henzman: hoeveel werk zou het zijn om een backup te maken en opnieuw te installeren? Als je nog niet veel documenten etc er op hebt staan is het waarschijnlijk sneller om ubuntu opnieuw te installeren
<lordievader> Ik zou eerst de single user mode uitproberen, kijken of daar de root partitie wel correct rw wordt gemount.
<henzman> Sorry voor deze late reactie, ik kreeg onverwacht bezoek en vandaar..... Morgen even verder puzzelen.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-08
<david___> hallo
<Hallo-mensen> Goedemorgen mensen
<henzman> geweldig
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<henzman> Weer met 10 dingen tegelijk bezig.....
<niels_> hallo
<henzman> Zo, ik ben er weer helemaal bij. Wat ik nog weet van gisteren is het voorstel voor een schone installatie, dat las ik nog. Maar de installatie is schoon, ik heb er verder geen programmas op staan...
<niels_> ik heb een vraag ik heb gister een link van iemand gekregen via deze chat voor ubuntu op de chrome book maar toen heb ik het geinstaleerd en kreeg ik iets heel anders dan dat er op de site staat
<niels_> hoe kan dat
<niels_> en hoe kan ik alsnog de goede software krijgen
<niels_> is er nog iemand
<lordievader> henzman: Zoals ik gister aangaf zou ik eerst de single user mode uitproberen.
<henzman> ja, maar ik heb van jouw vraag geen kaas gegeten, sorry
<nielsrem> hallo
<nielsrem> ik heb een probleem
<nielsrem> ik heb gister een link gekregen voor het installeren van ubuntu maar het lijkt niet op wat er op de site staat
<nielsrem> hoe kan dat
<Fermata> Heb je zelf al geprobeerd te zoeken naar andere handleidingen?
<Fermata> Ik denk namelijk dat niemand hier het ooit zelf gedaan heeft.
<Fermata> Ik ken hier althans niemand met een Chromebook.
<nielsrem> ik heb al een andere geprobeerd via jony the geek ofzo maar dat werkte niet
<lordievader> nielsrem: Tegen welk probleem liep je aan?
<nielsrem> dat hij weer angaf dat hij moest inlogen bij google
<nielsrem> terwel hij zou moeten opstarten
<lordievader> Ik ken die dingen niet, weet niet wat voor een bootloader ze draaien. Maar het zou kunnen dat je hem als dual-boot hebt geinstalleerd en telkens naar Chome-os(?) boot.
<nielsrem> dat zou kunnen maar hoe zou ik het dan wel goed kunnen krijgen
<lordievader> nielsrem: Weet je toevallig of hij grub gebruikt?
<henzman> als ik naar deze pagina ga: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WachtwoordVergeten
<henzman> en dan de tweede oplossing probeer, ziet er mijn scherm toch iets anders uit
<lordievader> henzman: Probeer eens in single user mode op te starten: http://blog.troyastle.com/2010/06/boot-to-single-user-mode-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<Fermata> henzman: die pagina is redelijk verouderd, helaas.
<henzman> er staat dan op de regel (die je moet wijzigen) ná "quiet splash"een extratje: "$vt_handoff. Als ik dit laat staan, met gebruik van de gevraagde invoeging, krijg ik een "panic"scherm.
<henzman> Als ik het weghaal, gaat er ook vanalles mis. Wat betekent "$vt_handoff"???
<henzman> lordievader: ik heb het geprobeerd, maar krijg een heleboel ellende te zien, met als laatste regel: 12.713796 panic occured, switching back tot text console
<lordievader> henzman: Hmm, die guide ziet er ook niet goed uit. Sorry. Voeg aan de regel waar "quiet splash" in staat "single" toe.
<henzman> bezig...
<henzman> krijg nu: root@xxxxx
<henzman> om precies te zijn, zonder naam:  root@xxxxx-X51R:~#
<lordievader> henzman: Als jouw hostname "xxxxx-X51R" klopt het ;)
<lordievader> henzman: Is de schijf rw gemount?
<henzman> ik heb geen flauw idee, Lordievader
<lordievader> henzman: "mount" en zoek naar "/dev/<something> on /"
<khildin> goeie middag all.... heeft iemand ervaring met LTSP met USB clients??
<khildin> en werkt dat 'out of the box'?
<khildin> of moet ik naar een oplossing zoals Userfull?
<henzman> lordievader; uitkomst complete regel: /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<lordievader> henzman: Oke dat ziet er goed uit. Hoe staan de permissies op /usr/bin/passwd: ls -l /usr/bin/passwd
<lol_> hoe kan ik chrome instaleren op mijn ubuntu xfce version 4.8
<Fermata> Dat weten we niet, nielsrem.
<lol_> dit is tocht een een site van ubuntu
<Fermata> Dat klopt.
<lol_> hoezo weten jullie dat dan niet
<Fermata> We zijn maar vrijwilligers.
<lol_> ow
<Fermata> Dat betekent dat je afhankelijk bent van mensen die het al eens eerder hebben gedaan, en die zijn hier niet.
<lordievader> Fermata, lol_: Ik heb hier Chrome draaien.
<lol_> zou u mij mischien wel willen helpen want ik ben niet zo technies
<lordievader> lol_: Wacht even dan zoek ik de repo op.
<Fermata> Chrome OS, bedoel je?
<lol_> ja
<Fermata> Datbedoelde je de vorige twee keren wel.
<Fermata> lordievader: dat dus.
<Fermata> Niet Chrome, Chrome OS.
<Fermata> ;)
<lol_> ja maar ik wil chrome de browser op mijn ubuntu zetten want nu staat er allen netsurf op
<lordievader> Ugh. "hoe kan ik chrome instaleren op mijn ubuntu xfce version 4.8" <-- daaruit haal ik de chrome browser installeren op Xubuntu...
<lol_> ja dat bedoel ik
<Fermata> 13:45 < Fermata> Chrome OS, bedoel je?
<Fermata> 13:45 < lol_> ja
<lordievader> Nu begrijp ik er niks meer van.
<Fermata> Wat moeten we nou geloven.
<lol_> ik wil de browser chrome op mijn ubuntu zetten op mijn chromebook
<lol_> want er staat netsurf op
<Fermata> Staat er al Ubuntu op je Chromebook?
<lol_> ja
<lol_> nu wel
<lol_> die xcfe
<Fermata> Oke.
<lol_> nu wil ik er chrome de browser op zetten
<Fermata> Open eens een terminal en tik in:
<Fermata> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Fermata> Even je wachtwoord intikken en Enter.
<lol_> oke hij gaat wat doen
<lol_> hoop dat het is
<lol_> oke hij is klaar en dan nu
<lol_> ow hij doet het bedankt
<Fermata> Dan staat Chromium (dat is Chrome de browser in ubuntu) in je menu, ergens bij internet.
<Fermata> Ah. :)
<lol_> bedankt
<Fermata> Graag gedaan :)
<lol_> nog een vraag weet u ook hoe je miecraft er op kan zetten
<lol_> minecraft
<Fermata> Daar heb ik geen ervaring mee.
<lol_> en skype
<lol_> ??
<lol_> kan skype er ook op
<lordievader> lol_: Als het goed is staat die in de repo: sudo apt-get install skype
<lol_> moet ik dat invullen in terminal
<lordievader> lol_: Ja.
<lol_> dat werkt niet
<Kebabfish> Voor skype moet je een extra softwarebron activeren
<lol_> hoe doe ik dat
<Kebabfish> zoek software & updates (vast bij het system menu), en ga naar tab "other software
<Kebabfish> "
<Kebabfish> Daar zie je bij de bovenste regels: Canonical partners en Canonical partners (Source Code)
<Kebabfish> Zet een vinkje in het vakje voor de regel met Canonical partners
<lol_> ik kan dat eerste niet vinden
<lol_> ik kan wel update manerger vinden
<Kebabfish> ga dan naar een terminal, en kopieer deze regel (plakken met ctrl-shift-v): sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Kebabfish> ok, zie je daar iets van settings staan
<Kebabfish> of open het ubuntu software centrum
<lol_> hij is aan het laden
<Kebabfish> klik dan in de menubalk op edit, en dan op software sources
<lol_> welke menu balk
<lol_> in software center
<Kebabfish> ik zal even een xubuntu opstarten, even kijken waar die menubalk zit
<lol_> oke
<Kebabfish> Ik zie daar staan: File Edit View Help
<Kebabfish> en je moet edit hebben
<lol_> oke
<lol_> ik heb hem
<Kebabfish> en dan software sources
<lol_> ja
<lol_> dat heb ik nu
<Kebabfish> 13:56:26 - Kebabfish: […] ga naar tab "other software"
<lol_> ja
<Kebabfish> 13:57:03 - Kebabfish: Daar zie je bij de bovenste regels: Canonical partners en Canonical partners (Source Code)
<Kebabfish> 13:57:17 - Kebabfish: Zet een vinkje in het vakje voor de regel met Canonical partners
<Kebabfish> :p
<lol_> dat stond er al
<Kebabfish> vinkje ervoor?
<lol_> ja
<Kebabfish> ok
<lol_> bij alles
<Kebabfish> bij default niet
<Kebabfish> apart
<lol_> oke maar wat dan
<Kebabfish> Staan normaal alleen vinkjes bij Independent en Independent (source code)
<Kebabfish> kan je die vensters afsluiten, en een terminal starten
<lol_> oke
<Kebabfish> en dan dit erin zetten: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<lol_> heb ik
<lol_> hij zegt eneble to load package skype
<Kebabfish> raar
<Kebabfish> nou, dan is er nog de dirty way: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<Kebabfish> dit bestandje opslaan, en uitvoeren door middel van een dubbelklik erop
<lol_> ja en dan nog een vraag staat java er op
<Kebabfish> alsof het een .exe is in windows
<lol_> of moet dat ook apart
<Kebabfish> kan allemaal via het software centrum
<lol_> hij zegt wronge arcitecture
<Kebabfish> he, is het arm zo'n chromebook
<lol_> weet jij mischien wel hoe je minecraft kan instaleren
<Kebabfish> wat voor laptop is het eigenlijk, want skype voor arm is er nog niet
<lol_> het is een samsung chromebook
<lordievader> lol_: Kun je de output van "uname -a" pastebinnen?
<lol_> huh
<lol_> ben niet zo technies
<lordievader> lol_: In een terminal tik je "uname -a" tik op enter. Kopieer de output naar http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lordievader> En geef ons de link nadat je het hebt geupload.
<lol_> paste.ubuntu.com/6540615
<lol_> is dit goed
<Kebabfish> arm-processor
<lol_> oke
<Kebabfish> dan werkt skype niet, en wine weet ik ook niet (voor minecraft)
<lordievader> Jup dat is een arm processor. Denk niet dat Skype een package heeft voor de arm architecture. En de sources zijn niet beschikbaar dus compilen is ook geen optie.
<lol_> dus ik kan geen minecraft en skype
<lol_> wat is wel nog iets wat handig zou zijn voor mijn ubuntu
<Kebabfish> sja, ik heb weinig ervaring met arm
<lol_> ow maar kwa aplications
<Kebabfish> ik weet niet wat er allemaal voor arm is gemaakt
<lol_> via aplication center
<Kebabfish> kwestie van proberen denk ik dan
<lol_> ow oke dan kijk ik zelf wel maar heel erg bedankt je hebt mij weer een heel stuk geholpen
<Kebabfish> jammer dat het niet helemaal is gelukt ;)
<lordievader> Zolang je de sources kunt vinden kun je het ook compilen. Maar compilen is niet echt iets voor een Linux beginner.
<lol_> ow oke
<lol_> maar toch bedankt
<Fermata> Zo.
<poekie1981> Fouten: 347 dit krijg ik in bleacebit weet iemand of ik hier iets aan kan doen ik werk met linux mint 16 petra
<trijntje> watvoor fouten zijn dat?
<Fermata> Ik werk met Linux Mint.  Oh.
<lord4163> Waarschijnlijk gewoon dat hij geen rechten heeft...
<niels_> hoi sry dat ik er weer ben maar ik heb een probleem ik heb geen ubuntu software center
<niels_> willen jullie me nog een keer helpen
<Fermata> Ik weet niet of Software Center bestaat voor ARM.
<niels_> ja want op een andere chromebook heb ik het wel
<Fermata> Tik eens in een terminal:
<Fermata> apt-cache search software center
<lordievader> Niet iedere chromebook is ARM, volgens mij heb ik enkele met een Atom gezien. (Atom = x86, wellicht zelfs x86_64)
<Fermata> Ja, de tegenwoordige zijn allemaal ARM.
<lordievader> Fermata: Oke, goed om te weten. Dank.
<niels_> en dan
<niels_> heb ik gedaan fermata
<Fermata> Kan je de output daarvan nog eens op zo'n pagina plakken?
<niels_> wat was zoon pagina ookalweer
<Fermata> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<niels_> hij wil het niet doen want als ik wat probeer in te typen in de url bar dan sluit hij chroom af
<Fermata> Dan plak de output maar even hier (bij uitzondering). :)
<niels_> dat kan niet je kan niet kopieren en plakken als je van chrome os overschakelt naar ubuntu
<Fermata> Staat er een pakketbeschrijving bij die lijkt op Ubuntu Software Center?
<Fermata> Ah, wacht.
<Fermata> Voer eens in:
<Fermata> sudo apt-get install software-center
<niels_> hij doet nu heel raar kan nu helemaal niks meer
<niels_> kwa dingen doen
<niels_> ook geen ytlibra office
<niels_> gewoon niks
<Fermata> Herstart maar eens, denk ik zo.
<niels_> oke ben ik zo weer terug
<Fermata> Is goed.
<lordievader> Niet gewoon een te hoge load voor een arm processor?
<lordievader> Enig arm processor die ik ken is die uit de RPi en die is niet echt krachtig.
<niels__> ben er weer
<lordievader> Enige*
<niels__> moest restarten van fermata maar nu is alles weg
<niels__> ubuntu doet het niet meer
<niels__> fermata ben je er nog
<niels__> of iemand anders
<lordievader> niels__: Doet het niet meer. Kun je iets specifieker zijn?
<niels__> hij start nog wel op maar als ik chromen open en wat invul sluit hij chrome af als ik libra office open zegt hij eror met alles
<niels__> fermata zij dat ik opnieuw moest opstarten heb ik gedaan ik ook alle instelingen weg (achtergrod balk grote icoons)
<lordievader> niels__: Dus hij start nog gewoon op?
<lordievader> Ofwel Ubuntu werkt nog?
<niels__> ja maar het kan niks meer
<Fermata> Dan is er iets meer mis.
<Fermata> Dat kan niet alleen door mij komen.
<niels__> weet ik
<niels__> komt ook niet door jou maar door de restart
<niels__> maar wat is er mis??
<lordievader> niels__: Kun je nog wel een terminal openen?
<niels__> ja
<lordievader> niels__: Kun je jouw systeem updaten: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade
<niels__> nee werkt niet
<lordievader> niels__: Kun je de output ervan geven?
<niels__> hoe
<niels__> w8
<lordievader> Je hebt zeker niet pastebinit geinstalleerd...
<lordievader> Je kan via een usbstick de output naar een ander pc transporteren, maar dat is een best wel lelijke workaround.
<niels__> ik geef je de output wel ff
<lordievader> niels__: Dit is IRC, geen twitter. Je kunt volledige zinnen/woorden gebruiken.
<niels__> ow sory
<niels__> maar hij zegt : dpkg was interupted you must manually run sudo dpkg --confugure -a to correct the problem
<niels__> sory moet nu gaan eten is het goed als ik starks terug kom
<lordievader> Ik dacht al dat je een broken packages zou hebben.
<Terminator> Dag allemaal :)
<Terminator> Heeft Linux Mint gewoon exact dezelfde basis als Ubuntu?
<Terminator> Alleen anders grafisch weergegeven en een iets andere manier van werken erbinnen?
<niels__> ben er weer
<niels__> ben je er nog lordievader
<lordievader> niels__: Je ziet mijn nick nog staan ;)
<niels__> oke maar wat is er aan de hand
<niels__> want hij doet et niet meer
<lordievader> niels__: Broken package system, hoogst waarschijnlijk. Ik zou zeggen doe wat het systeem adviseert. "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<niels__> oke hij is bezig
<niels__> hij geeft ook dan een eror
<lordievader> niels__: Welke error?
<trijntje> Terminator: mwah, redelijk
<niels__> errors were encountered
<niels__> while proces
<trijntje> mint is iets zuiniger met (veiligheids) updates, maar je kan dat gewoon instellen (ik geloof dat als je niveau 4 & 5 updates aanzet je alle updates krijgt die ubuntu ook krijgt)
<niels__> wat moet ik dan doen
<lordievader> niels__: Ik wil graag de volledige output zien.
<niels__> hoe
<niels__> ik kan niet op chrome
<niels__> om te paste
<niels__> ik chat nu op chrome os maar ik kan niet op ubuntu op internet
<trijntje> niels__: handmatig overtypen
<lordievader> trijntje: Het kan zijn dat het best veel output is...
<niels__> ow oke
<lordievader> niels__: sudo dpkg --configure -a > dpkg.log
<lordievader> niels__: Kopieer vervolgens dpkg.log naar een usbstick, gooi die usbstick in een andere pc en paste via die pc dpkg.log
<niels__> dat kan niet want ik kan niks
<niels__> op ubuntu
<niels__> op chrome kan je overschakelen
<niels__> eehhhm
<niels__> maar ik kan er niks mee
<lordievader> niels__: Je hebt een terminal, meer heb je niet nodig (afgezien van een usb stick).
<niels__> ow hij is weg kan niet meer zien
<niels__> maar ik doe wl ff opnieuw
<niels__> ik snap er niks meer van de terminal ging weg kan de eror niet meer zien
<niels__> maar ik heb nog een chrome book waar wel alles werkt dus weet niet wat er mis ging mischien opnieuw installeren ?? een optie
<lordievader> niels__: Dat is zeker een optie. Wellicht het makkelijkst.
<lordievader> Ik ga even wat te eten maken.
<niels__> wil je mishien dan vanf begins af aan helpen
<niels__> maar hoe verwijder ik alles
<trijntje> gewoon de cd er in, en dan 'schijf wissen en ubuntu installeren' kiezen
<niels__> welke cd
<lordievader> niels__: Ubuntu cd/dvd
<niels__> hoe kom ik daar aan
<trijntje> niels__: hoe heb je ubuntu op die chromebook gezet?
<niels__> via een site
<trijntje> via een site?
<niels__> dan moest ik crount downloaden en dan die codes invoeren
<niels__> ja
<trijntje> kan je de link geven, ik heb daar nog nooit van gehoord namelijk
<lordievader> niels__: Hmm arm dingen krijg je alleen in .img.
<niels__> http://lifehacker.com/how-to-install-linux-on-a-chromebook-and-unlock-its-ful-509039343
<niels__> dit is die site
<niels__> met alle stappe
<David___> Ik heb een probleem met het flikkeren van mijn beeld. Ubuntu 13.04, het is alleen als ik de pc op de tv aansluit. Met een dvi naar HDMI verloopje.
<lordievader> niels__: Is dat het enige wat je hebt gedaan? Want dat is geen Ubu...
<niels__> ow dit gaf fermata mij
<David___> Ik denk datbhet iets is met audio maar het lukt niet om het te fixen
<lordievader> naja, misschien ook wel.
<trijntje> niels__: dit staat op de site: Lastly, if you want to remove your Linux desktop and go back to regular ol' Chrome OS, you can just reboot your Chromebook and press spacebar when it prompts you to re-enable OS verification. This will remove Crouton and restore Chrome OS in its original state.
<lordievader> niels__: Maar zoals Fermata eerder ook al zei, er zijn niet veel mensen met ervaring hiermee, ofwel je staat er (zo goed als) alleen voor.
<trijntje> daarna kan je de stappen nog een keer doen om ubuntu opnieuw te installeren
<niels__> maar ik krijg het wel geinstaleer alleen het ging net niet goed ofzo
<niels__> maar ik doe wel wat er stond
<niels__> gewoon reseten dan kom ik over kwartier weer terug
<niels__> tot straks
<David___> Ik heb een probleem met het flikkeren van mijn beeld. Ubuntu 13.04, het is alleen als ik de pc op de tv aansluit. Met een dvi naar HDMI verloopje.
<niels_> oke ben er weer zit in develeper mode
<niels_> ga nu instaleren
<niels_> hij is nu bezig
<niels_> hoi hij is klaar wat moet ik nu doen
<niels_> kwa dingen instaleren
<niels_> lordievader
<niels_> ben je er
<niels_> is er iemand
<niels_> die mij kan helpen
<niels_> hoi
<lordievader> niels_: Rustig aan, we kunnen je allemaal horen(/lezen?)
<lordievader> niels_: Wat wil je installeren?
<niels_> o hey
<niels_> eerst chrome
<niels_> lijkt mij handig
<niels_> maar hoe doe ik dat
<lordievader> niels_: Open een terminal (ctrl+alt+t): sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<lordievader> niels_: Een update uitvoeren is ook verstandig: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<niels_> eerste werkt niet
<niels_> moet dat eerste er voor
<lordievader> niels_: Mag ik de output zien?
<niels_> invalid opertion update
<niels_> volgesmij is het allen het laatste van sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<niels_> probeer dat ff
<lordievader> niels_: De apt-get update is op het moment belangrijker.
<niels_> oke doe ik dat eerst
<lordievader> niels_: En ik geloof er niks van de hij update niet kent.
<niels_> nee omdat dat eerste er voor dtond
<lordievader> niels_: Voer eens alleen "sudo apt-get update" uit?
<lordievader> niels_: Dat eerste?
<niels_> ja dat doet het en is klaar
<niels_> en ik ga nu chrome proberen
<Terminator> Ik denk jouw uitleg ofzo lordievader XD
<niels_> oke chrome doet het ook
<niels2> oke ben nu via ubuntu kan nu kopieren en plakken
<niels2> wat moet ik nog meer doen
<lordievader> niels2: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<niels2> hij is bezig
<niels2> en klaar wat was dat
<niels2> voor
<niels2> oke maar wat nu
<niels2> kan ik nu ook die software center
<lordievader> niels2: "apt-get update" update de pakket lijsten, en "apt-get dist-upgrade" kijkt of er updates voor de geinstalleerde pakketen zijn en installeerd deze.
<lordievader> niels2: Mag ik dan de output van "apt-cache policy software-center".
<Terminator> Wat voor Ubuntu draait je nu dan niels2 ?
<niels2> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? (precise)niels-35@localhost:~/Desktop$ apt-get dist-upgrade E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable 
<Terminator> En heb je niet gewoon die balk links waar je overal gewoon eenvoudig bij kan?
<niels2> nee
<Terminator> doe hetzelfde nog eens maar dan met "sudo" ervoor
<Terminator> sudo apt-cache policy software-center
<niels2> ik heb xfce 4.8
<Terminator> ah, ok
<niels2> software-center:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 5.2.9   Version table:      5.2.9 0         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ precise-updates/main armhf P
<niels2> ik heb nu boven een balk en onder een kleine balk
<lordievader> niels2: Die is beschikbaar voor arm: sudo apt-get install software-center
<lordievader> Terminator: Hij draait een ARM chromebook, met ik geloof Xubuntu.
<niels2> ja zou goed kunnen
<niels2> hij is nu aan het laden ofzo
<Terminator> Ah, ok :)
<Terminator> Leuke uitdaging
<niels2> oke klaar waar kan ik het nu vinden
<niels2> oke heb hem gevonden vanaf daar kan ik aps instaleren
<lordievader> niels2: Vast ergens in het menu, of anders vanuit een terminal: software-center
<lordievader> niels2: Onderandere.
<niels2> ik heb hem al gevonden
<niels2> hoe kan ik java er op zetten
<niels2> daar doe ik het voor
<trijntje> zoek op java in het softwarecentrum ;)
<niels2> ik vind 3 dingen met java
<niels2> openjdk java 7 3n 6 runtime
<niels2> welken moet ik nemen
<trijntje> hangt er vanaf welke versie je wilt
<niels2> de nieuwste
<trijntje> dan openJDK 7
<niels_> huh ik probeer me chrome op te starten en als ik weer wat type gaat hij weer weg
<lordievader> niels_: Start chrome eens vanuit de terminal en kijk of je wat nuttigs ziet als hij weer crashed.
<niels_> hoe kan ik vanuit de terminal hem starten
<Terminator> Gok eens?
<niels_> kan het mischien zijn dat de geheugen vol zit
<Terminator> Hoe heet dat programma?
<lordievader> niels_: "chromium-browser" btw als je output wil posten doe dat dan via paste.ubuntu.com
<niels_> weet ik
<Terminator> je kan dan altijd bijvoorbeeld: chro <tab> doen
<Terminator> en dan vind je het wel
<Terminator> net zo voor software-center
<lordievader> Hoogstwaarschijnlijk eerder dat Chromium op ARM gewoon buggy is.
<niels_> hij zegt no more memorey
<niels_> maar ik moest een keer angeven hoeveel geheugen hij mocht gebruiken
<niels_> mischien kan ik het aanpassen
<niels_> weten jullie dat
<lordievader> niels_: Zoals eerder aangegeven heeft (bijna) niemand ervaring met chromebooks...
<niels_> ja weet ik ik ga nu java weer verwijderen
<niels_> meer ruimten
<OerHeks> chrobuntu ?
<niels_> ????
<lordievader> niels_: RAM en hdd space zijn twee verschillende dingen.
<henzman> lordievader: ik heb, geheel en al omdat ik er weing verstand van heb en dus niet gespeend van enige voorkennis, het volgende gedaan: ik kwam in je comment vaker de regel /usr/bin/passwd tegen. Die heb ik ingetoets, met als resultaat een nieuwe vraag om een nieuw password. Tweemaal ingetoetst, daarna CTRL+x en het marcheerde. Er werd een complete nieuwe opstart gedraait, waarna ik mijn nieuwe password invulde en: presto, ca marche!
<henzman> ......vragen en antwoorden. Ik weet bij God niet waarom deze, ogenschijnlijk simpele, oplossing werkt, maar hij wérkt!
<lordievader> henzman: Ik heb zo een gevoel dat je root nu een wachtwoord heb gegeven...
<henzman> ojee......is dat ernstig?
<lordievader> henzman: Niet heel ernstig. Maar het gaat enigzins tegen het Ubuntu principe in. Maar het is maar een vermoeden.
<lordievader> henzman: Maar goed dat je je wachtwoord hebt kunnen veranderen ;)
<henzman> het Ubuntu principe.....mea culpa
<henzman> mea culpa
<henzman> mea maxima culpa
<lordievader> henzman: Ach maak je niet druk, je zult er (waarschijnlijk) niks van merken ;)
<henzman> okee. En anders beginnen we gewoon weer vrolijk opnieuw
<Hallo-mensen> Goedeavond mensen, daar ben ik weer even. Is er een MixMeister-achtig programma voor Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ubuntu studio zit vol mixertjes, drumcomputers en troep > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<Hallo-mensen> Dank je wel :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-01
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Fermata> Hallo.
<Saleem> how to create new proxy setting for ubuntu 12.04
<Saleem> how to create new proxy setting for ubuntu 12.04 using virtualbox
<lordievader> Saleem: This is the Dutch support channel for Ubuntu. For the English one see #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<sharam> hallo, weet iemand een oplossing voor een bluthoot dongle die niet wordt herkend door Ubuntu?? (CSR Harmony chipset )
<mlankhorst> welke versie?
<lordievader> sharam: Ziet udev hem?
<sharam> sorry ik was even weg. hij is eigenlijk van sitecom. sitecom bluthooth 4.0 (CN-524) chipset: CSR Harmony chipset
<sharam> ik zie bij de instelling wel een Bluthooth Icon maar als ik op die klik dan zegt ie geen adapter gevonden.
<lordievader> sharam: Kan je mijn vraag beantwoorden ;)
<sharam> lordievader ;   ik weet niet echt wat je met udev bedoeld.
<lordievader> sharam: Unplug de bluetooth adapter. Open een terminal draai "sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev". Plug de adapter weer in. Krijg je dan een waslijst aan tekst in je terminal?
<sharam> lordievader:    Bedankt voor je antwoord. ik zal dit proberen.
<perre> oii
<lotuspsychje> commandoline aanwezig?
<lotuspsychje> of iemand anders die topic kan aanpassen?
<Fermata> Ja, ik.
<Fermata> Vertel.
<lotuspsychje> Fermata: die documentatie link zegt page not found precies
<lotuspsychje> wou ff melden
<Fermata> Ah, inderdaad.
<Fermata> Even kijken.
<Fermata> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ -- dit zou hem moeten zijn inderdaad.
<Fermata> Dank je, ik pas het even aan.
<lotuspsychje> nice tnx
<lotuspsychje> vette link die wiki trouwens
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic | Release party: http://goo.gl/DdwYPJ
<Fermata> Zo, da's beter.
<lotuspsychje> Fermata: tnx he
<Fermata> Graag gedaan.
<OerHeks> de laatste link mag misschien wel weg, releaseparty ?
<Fermata> Heh, ja, inderdaad.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Fermata> De richtlijnen zijn eigenlijk ook idioot lang, maar ja.
 * xatr0z denkt niet dat mensen alle linkjes gaan lezen ... :)
<Fermata> Dat hoeft ook niet.
<OerHeks> persoonlijk vind ik die short-urls levensgevaarlijk.
<OerHeks> Ik heb daarvoor speciaal een long-url tool in chrome geinstalleerd
<Maikel> xatr0z:
<Maikel> oude linke rat, daar kan je vast wel wat op verzinnen
<trijntje_> ik hou er ook niet van die korte links, je weet nooit waar je naartoe gaat
<Maikel> oh ik kan ook wel een lange url geven die er legit uitziet hoor
<OerHeks> psies daarom shorturl
<Maikel> en dan naar een meloenen website
<Maikel> http://www.watzijnditlekkeremeloenen.nl
<Maikel> mag wss niet van de opperbaas
 * OerHeks gaat het even aan zijn moeder vragen
<Maikel> hihi
<xatr0z> link shorteners zijn eng inderdaad (en ik ben geen rat, zijn wel toffe beesten though ;))
<Maikel> linkse rat bedoelde ik :P
<Maikel> maar dat wist jij best
<xatr0z> uhuh
<xatr0z> maar nog even link shorteners, dingen kun je ook gewoon als security risk classificeren
<xatr0z> makkelijk te redirecten naar .exe download of phishing site enz
<Maikel> dat kan je ook doen met gewone websites doen met een 503
<xatr0z> gewoon blokkeren dus :>
<Maikel> alles?
<xatr0z> natuurlijk, maar users valt t niet op
<xatr0z> waar ze anders misschien vreemde URL zien, herkennen ze nu gelijk de bekende domeinnaam van bit.ly oid
<Maikel> ja
<xatr0z> en gelijk popup met .exe uitvoeren op windows
<Maikel> Ik zal morgen eens een leuk geintje in elkaar proggen met iets leuks qua .exe
<Maikel> wedden dat de helft er in trapt
<xatr0z> nu weet ik niet in hoeverre browsers en antivirussen dat tegenwoordig oppakken
<Maikel> 503?
<Maikel> niet
<xatr0z> gelijk .exe serveren
<Maikel> hmm afaik niet
<xatr0z> of dan mooie warning van NIET DOEN GEVAARLIJK
<Maikel> krijg je wel vraag 'weet je het zeker dat je dit wilt uitvoeren?'
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-03
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<PussyDestroyer> hallo
<trijntje_> hoi PussyDestroyer, kan je aub een andere nickname kiezen?
<trijntje_>  /nick pietje
<lordievader> Lees ook gelijk even de Code of Conduct door.
<Fermata> De richtlijnen zeggen niets over (mogelijk) beledigende nicknames
<Fermata> En de CoC evenmin.
<PussyDestroyer> dankje fermata
<Fermata> Mits je conduct verder in orde is, natuurlijk. ;)
<trijntje_> Fermata:  "Scheldwoorden en dergelijk zijn niet toegestaan, aangezien we het kanaal 'family-friendly' willen houden"
<Fermata> In berichten of in nicks?
<Fermata> Ik vind het een te grijs gebied.
<DIKKE> Er zitten geen familieleden in deze chat.
<Middernacht> Ik vind de vertaling er van "wilgekatje vernietiger" niet echt een scheldwoord of iets dergelijks.
<DIKKE> Wat is een wilgenkatje?
<Middernacht> Onderdeel van een sommige planten.
<lordievader> Anyhoezel: goedemorgen DIKKE ;)
<DIKKE> Nu we het toch over nicknames hebben, Middernacht verander je nickname naar ochtend.
<DIKKE> Goedemorgen Lordievader.
<DIKKE> Iedereen al een bakkie pleur op?
<Fermata> Nog niet helaas.
<lordievader> Bijna.
<DIKKE> Ik heb echt het gevoel dat ik de loterij ga winnen.
<DUNNE> O hallo Dikke!
<DIKKE> Hallo Dunne!
<Fermata> Ga je echt zo met jezelf praten?
<DUNNE> Alles goed, Dikke?
<DIKKE> waar heb je het over?
<DIKKE> Met mij gaat het goed Dikke, ook al een bakkie pleur op?
<trijntje_>  /join #dikkedunne on met jezelf te praten
<DUNNE> En hoe kom jij erbij dat wij dezelfde persoon zijn?
<DIKKE> Trijntje jij SPOORT niet.
<DUNNE> HUEHUEHUE
<lordievader> Zelfde ip... En vergelijkbare nicks...
<trijntje_> Julie hebben hetzelfde ip-acres
<DIKKE> Proxy.
<trijntje_> Heb je een vraag over ubuntu? Daar is dit kanaal voor bedoeld
<DIKKE> waar staat ubuntu voor?
<DUNNE> NAAAAAAAAI
<trijntje_> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/
<DIKKE> hou je bek
<DUNNE> EEY FCK YOU DIKKE
<DIKKE> JE MOEDER
<DUNNE> NEE
<DUNNE> HELEMAAL NIET
<DIKKE> WEl
<DUNNE> JOU MOEDER!
<DIKKE> KOM BEEF
<DUNNE> EEEEY G, IK KOM NA JE OSSO
<DIKKE> ZEG WOLLLLLLALAAAAAAH
<DUNNE> DOEI
<Timo> Oh well.
<Fermata> Mafklappers.
<Gemiddeld_Postuu> Goedemorgen.
<Fermate> Hallo.
 * Fermata zucht.
<Fermata> Nou hopelijk was het dat.
<Fermata> De kleuters zullen het lokaal inmiddels verlaten hebben.
<xatr0z> zo hee, wat een getroll op de vroege ochtend
<irene_> heeft iemand een idee over hoe ik het systeem kan verwijderen ? ik heb linux in combinatie met ubuntu en ik wil graag mijn windows 8 weer terug
<OerHeks> irene_, windows cd erin, de bootloader/mbr repareren en daarna kan je de ubuntu/linux partities verwijderen
<irene_> als k de cdrom erin doe doet hij niks en als ik probeer bepaalde mappen te openen van de cdrom kan hij de bestanden niet lezen :S
<OerHeks> je zult van de windows cd moeten booten
<irene_> oke ga ik proberen en wat moet ik dan precies doen ?
<OerHeks> ligt eraan welke windows, maar algemeen booten, in het menu repair kiezen
<irene_> oke windows 8
<OerHeks> ik heb nog nooit windows8 gezien. kan je er niet verder mee helpen
<irene_> ow oke :(
<OerHeks> probeer het, zou ik zeggen. misschien beter om je data eerst te backuppen..
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-04
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<paradoxical> Tering, lang geleden ;p
<lordievader> ...
<Fermata> o/
<gorash2> Hmm voor de liefhebber.. ik ben fuse-zip aan het compileren, maar loop vast
<gorash2> http://pastebin.com/THArWrLS <<
<gorash2> Probleem zit hem in > g++ -c -O2 -Wall -Wextra -I/usr/lib/libzip/include   bigBuffer.cpp -o bigBuffer.o
<gorash2> Aangezien /usr/lib/libzip dus niet bestaat. Ik heb alle dev packages geinstalleerd. Ik compile eigenlijk nooit programma's, hoe krijg ik in godsnaam de juiste bestanden daar? ;)
<lordievader> gorash2: libzip-dev en libzip2 vallen onder 'alle dev packages'?
<gorash2> libzip1 ook, die staat er ook op nu
<gorash2> het is user/local/lib/libzip hier, vraag me af hoe ik dat kan meegeven hmz, ik heb geen idee
<lordievader> 0.2.13 is te oud?
<lordievader> Want die staat in de repo.
<gorash2> ja, heb een nieuwe versie nodig voor 64-bit support
<gorash2> ik heb libzip gecompileerd, maar die gebruikt schijnbaar een andere dir
<gorash2> even uitvogelen hoe ik dat aanpas
<lordievader> gorash2: De package die ik voor mijn neus heb heeft als architecture amd64...
<gorash2> ik bedoel, ik wil fuse-zip installeren met 64 bit zip supprt, ik moet daarvoor die libzip library installeren
<gorash2> de library staat echter verkeerd nu, wanneer ik compileer zoekt hij deze in een verkeerde dir en script stopt
<gorash2> dis hoe krijg ik die bibliotheek in /usr/lib/libzip ipv /usr/local/libzip
<lordievader> gorash2: Kijk eens naar de help van configure, daar staat het wel in denk ik.
<gorash2> Dat is het probleem, staat totaal geen info :(
<gorash2> ik zal nog een checken!
<lordievader> gorash2: "./configure --help" output niks?
<gorash2> lordievader: big thanks voor de pointer
<gorash2> ik ga nu opnieuw compileren maar naar de juiste directory, hopelijk kan ik vervolgens fuse-zip fatsoenlijk complieren!
<gorash2> en dan maar hopen dat het mounten van zip files met r/w fatsoenlijk werkt haha
<lazyPower> OerHeks: Congrats on your membership!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre> oii
<saat> kan iemand mij vertellen wat het commando is om de dhcp server te deinstallen bij ubuntu 12.04 ?
<lordievader> saat: Welke heb je geinstalleerd?
<Maikel> apt-get --purge
<Maikel> apt-get --purge remove dhcpblablaabla
<lordievader> saat: Welke heb je geinstalleerd?
<emh_> hoe komt het dat ik mijn laptop op mijn lokaal netwerk niet kan ping door het gebruik van de hostname wanneer de laptop via wifi (wlan0) is verbonden en wel wanneer hij via een ethernet kabel is verbonden (eth0)
<saat> hu bla bla geef aub volledige commando
<saat> 12.04 lts
<lordievader> emh_: Err, wat? Zou je wat leestekens willen gebruiken zodat je zin leesbaar wordt?
<emh_> excuses
<lordievader> saat: Wat geeft "dpkg -l|grep dhcp" terug?
<saat> ik heb hier de prob als ik de server aanzet valt inet weg nl , dus ik vermoed dat dhcp draait heb m weleen vast ip gegeven dat ie van 2 kanten ip adressen krijgen via router en de server
<saat> mom ga ff dat commando geven dan
<saat> dan krijg ik een hele lijst te zien
<lordievader> saat: Zou je die willen pastebinnen: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<saat> ik heb apt-get remove dhcp-client gedaan hij kon niks verwijderen zei ie maar nu draait ie weer maar voor hoelang ?
<lordievader> Die wil je niet verwijderen..
<emh_> Wanneer ik mijn laptop probeer te pingen krijg ik 'unknown host laptop.local' terug als deze via wifi verbonden is met het netwerk. Wanner ik een netwerkkabel in mijn laptop stop werkt het pingen wel gewoon. ip eth0 = 192.168.2.7, ip wlan0 = 192.168.2.4 . Iemand enig idee in welke richting ik moet zoeken?
<lordievader> emh_: Je dns lookup faalt.
<OerHeks> saat, Waarom niet gewoon een nieuwe verbinding opzetten ( of huidige wijzigen ) en DHCP op manual te zetten? http://dab1nmslvvntp.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/u3.jpg
<saat> is gedaan paste
<lordievader> saat: Kun je de url hier plakken?
<saat> ii  dhcp3-client                         4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.9             ISC D                                                                                       HCP server (transitional package)
<saat> ii  dhcp3-client                         4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.9             ISC D                                                                                       HCP server (transitional package)
<lordievader> saat: De url, niet de content...
<saat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9383511/
<lordievader> saat: Volgens mij heb je geen dhcp server geinstalleerd.
<saat> vaaite ie weer zonder probs maar dadelijk begint het weer inet weg
<saat> dat d8 ik al
<saat> en ik moet zeggen als ie dat doet ik kan er gewoon opkomen dan maar ik zie die iptables naar 60% gaan dan cpu
<lordievader> Dit is IRC geen twitter, je mag meer dan 140 karakters gebruiken ;)
<saat> ik heb wel zojuist een update gedaan dat is goed gegaan
<saat> zoals ik zeg nu draait en zie ik ook geen iptables staan of soms en dan maar 0,5 %
<saat> wordt er echt hoorndol van weet het echt niet meer nu
<saat> ben weg lordievader bedankt zover hou jullie op de hoogte
<emh_> lordievader: Ik heb lokaal geen dns server draaien, ik ga er vanuit dat de lookup dan door middel van mdns gebeurd?
<OerHeks> saat wat is je probleem precies? verlies je wifi connectie?
<lordievader> emh_: Waarschijnlijk reageert je router erop. Maar die kan laptop.local niet resolven.
<lordievader> Kennelijk.
<emh_> Ik hoopte dat het niet met de router te maken zou hebben want daar kan ik vrij weinig mee. Goed dichtgetimmerd door KPN.
<emh_> Het werkte altijd prima, totdat ik de laptop weer een keer via een ethernet kabel heb aangesloten op het netwerk. Sindsdien  kan ik de laptop niet meer bereiken via de hostname wanneer deze enkel door middel van wifi verbonden is met het netwerk.
<emh_> In ieder geval bedankt :)
<lordievader> emh_: Stel een static ip voor beide interfaces in.
<emh_> Dat zou ik kunnen doen, maar ik zou graag mijn laptop willen bereiken via 1 adres (hostname). Onafhankelijk van het ip adres, ivm git remotes en .ssh/config file bijvoorbeeld.
<lordievader> emh_: Stel een static ip voor beide interfaces hetzelfde in.
<emh_> Dat is ook nog een optie natuurlijk, bedankt!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-06
<lotuspsychje> Fermata: wakker?
<Fermata> Ja nu wel.
<Farioko> Hey :)
<Farioko> Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen mijn ingebouwde mic werkend te krijgen?
<edggeek> quit
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<saat> mijn probleem met server schakelt netwerk uit is opgelost
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<saat> als het probleem zich voordeed en ik keek met top zag ik altijd staan iptables 70% maar ik keek verkeerd er stond dan IptabLes een hoofdletter i en l dit kan niet dus het was een virus
<saat> draait nu weer perfect
<saat> stond overal en gooide t hele netwerk plat nl zelfs van mijn provider dus die schakelde af dan
<saat> many thkx voor alle adviezen
<lordievader> Linux en een virus? Die heeft zijn best gedaan...
<OerHeks> http://technojunkyard.net/2014/09/akamai-warns-iptables-iptablex-infection-linux-ddos-attacks/
<Maikel> rkhunter zou verplicht moeten zijn voor een ieder die een webserver draait
<Maikel> maar nog erger maak ik mij zorgen over mensen zoals perre
<Maikel> Iptables !=iptables
 * lordievader gaat rkhunter maar eens bekijken...
<Maikel> het staat voor rootkit hunter
<OerHeks> lukt dat wel, als je systeem live draaait?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je een livecd moet gebruiken om die narigheid te takkelen, of met een scanner/intrusion systeem
<Maikel> Ehh nee.
<Maikel> Je kan prima rkhunter installeren en al draaien op een live systeem, echter check het meest op mutaties in /dev/ /etc en dergelijke
<Maikel> maar dat wil je dus zo snel mogelijk er op zetten als je een systeem installeert.
<Maikel> Overigens werkt Maldet heel goed op een systeem wat al bestaat. Die scanned alle dirs en files af op herkenbare strings van malware.
<lordievader> Possible rootkits: 0, klinkt goed :D
<systeem> ojee
<lordievader> ?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-07
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> am_: Wat gebeurt er als je "sudo pm-suspend" uitvoert?
<am_> Goedemorgen allemaal
<am_> Ik heb een probleem met ubuntu op mijn apire laptop e5-721-28s2
<am_> Als namelijk de pauzestand in werking treed dan en ik weer terug wil dan gaat dat niet,ik moet dan weer vorr de zoveelste keer opnieuw opstarten,zelfs als ik in energie beheer dat heb uitgeschakeld
<am_> Goedemorgen
<am_> Kan iemand mij helpen, dit is allemaal nieuw voor mij
<lord4163> am_: Even kijken.
<lord4163> am_: Dus energiebeheer schakelt pauzestand niet uit?
<am_> Nee vanalles geprobeerd
<am_> Zelfs als ik energie verwiderd blift het probleem aanwezig
<lord4163> am_: vreemd
<am_> Blijkt dat sommige laptops dat probleem hebben las ik op de wbsite tips en truks voor ubuntu en er nog geen oplossing voor is
<am_> Ik ga ff eten met 20 minuten ben ik terug
<am_> Ik ga Ubuntu eraf gooien, kan iemand mij vertellen welke distro ik het beste kan pakken voor mijn aspire e5-571-28s2? zonder dat ik problemen hebt met dat energie gedoe?
<am_> Er blijkt geen oplossing te zijn voor mijn laptop acer aspire e5-571-28s2 wat betreft in coma raken naar de pauzestand helaas, wat voor andere linux ditro kunnen jullie mij aanraden?
<lord4163> am_: fedora/arch
<am_> Is dat ook gebasseerd op debian en kan die ook installeren via een usb stick?
<lordievader> am_: Misschien moet je eerst eens gaan debuggen waarom je er problemen mee hebt...
<am_> Ja das een goeie, hoe doe ik dat dan?
<lordievader> De eerste stap heb ik je al gegeven, maar daar heb je niet op geantwoord...
<am_> Jawel hoor of dat ook Debian is
<lordievader> ?
<am_> En Fedora of ik die kan opstrten via een usb stick
<am_> En dat debuggen weet ik niet hoed dat moet
<lordievader> 07-11:06 < lordievader> am_: Wat gebeurt er als je "sudo pm-suspend" uitvoert?
<am_> Oke een moment zal dat even doen
<am_> Command not found staat er dan
<lordievader> am_: Wat voer je precies in?
<am_> sudo.pmuspend
<lordievader> am_: Err, wut?
<am_> sudo pm.suspend
<lordievader> "sudo pm-suspend" is heel wat anders dan "sudo.pmuspend"
<am_> Komt niks ik dat commando van jou gekopieerd en in gevoerd
<lordievader> Vanwaar dan die punt?
<am_> Oh moet dat zonder die punt oke
<lordievader> am_: Nee, kijk eens goed naar de twee commando's...
<am_> Sorry niks te zien
<lordievader> Wat is het verschil tussen "sudo pm-suspend" en "sudo pm.suspend"?
<am_> Oke hij viel op pauze
<am_> toen op een toets gedrukt en was weer terug
<lordievader> Goed, er is dus niks mis met de suspend mode.
<am_> Oke zou het probleem dan nu opgelost zijn denk je
<am_> zal de klep eens dicht doen en kijken wat die dan doet
<lordievader> Nee.
<lordievader> Je weet nu dat het probleem niet ligt bij pm-suspend, maar elders.
<am_> Oke heb de klep dicht gedaan en daarna weer open en in coma dus weer opnieuw opstarten
<am_> krijg hem dan niet uit de pauzestand
<lordievader> 07-13:41 < am_> Oke zou het probleem dan nu opgelost zijn denk je
<lordievader> 07-13:42 < am_> zal de klep eens dicht doen en kijken wat die dan doet
<lordievader> 07-13:42 < lordievader> Nee.
<lordievader> 07-13:42 < lordievader> Je weet nu dat het probleem niet ligt bij pm-suspend, maar elders.
<am_> wat nee?
<lordievader> am_: Antwoord op je vraag of het opgelost zou zijn...
<am_> ja is opgelost
<lordievader> Je zei net van niet...
<am_> maar niet als de klep dicht is geweest
<am_> dan is het opnieuw opstarten
<PietDeZwart> Hallo, Ik wil mijn eigen internetradio maken, hoe doe ik dit?
<PietDeZwart> Natuurlijk op ubuntu
<lordievader> PietDeZwart: Heb je daar rechten voor?
<PietDeZwart> Uh?
<PietDeZwart> Ik kan dan toch een website maken met een player
<PietDeZwart> daar heb je toch geen rechten voor nodig
<lord4163> PietDeZwart: http://icecast.org/
<PietDeZwart> thx
<PietDeZwart> hoe installeer je dat
<lord4163> PietDeZwart: Als je je eigen muziek draai heb je natuurlijk geen rechten nodig.
<lordievader> PietDeZwart: Als het om muziek gaat waar een copyright op berust mag je dit niet zomaar gaan broadcasten.
<PietDeZwart> ja, oke dat snap ik
<PietDeZwart> maar ik wil het alleen via thuis doen
<lordievader> lord4163: Dan nog steeds heb je de rechten nodig, maar die heb je impliciet.
<PietDeZwart> dat kan toch?
<lord4163> PietDeZwart: sudo apt-get install icecast2
<PietDeZwart> en dan neem ik aan dat je ergens een playlist maakt?
<PietDeZwart> ik heb al iets gevonden
<PietDeZwart> dank jullie wel!
<lord4163> PietDeZwart: Heeft een web ui volgens mij :)
<PietDeZwart> :)
<mandje> weet iemand toevallig of je een ubuntu guest in virtualbox in een bepaalde resolutie kan dwingen?
<mandje> ik kan het venster wel met muis op formaat trekken en de guest past de resolutie dan aan maar dat is geen manier om precies 1366x768 te krijgen..
<lordievader> mandje: xrandr?
<mandje> lordievader: ik ken het niet. kga kijken.
<lord4163> Is er een makkelijke manier om etiketten te maken in Libreoffice?
<Maikel> je hebt daar glabel voor
<Maikel> eigen progsel
<OerHeks> er zijn -tig etikettenformaten in libreoffice, file > new > labels
<OerHeks> https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Creating_and_Printing_Labels_and_Business_Cards/nl
<lord4163> Ik had al een PDF gevonden met stappen die 14 pagina's vulden namelijk.
<lord4163> Leuk, dan loopt LibreOffice vast.
<steumo> heb een MS Office 2007 CD met product key (student versie) en deze wordt niet aangekoppeld en wordt dus niet herkend en kan niet dmv wine geinstalleerd worden
<steumo> dmesg | egrep -i --color 'cdrom|dvd|cd/rw|writer' [    2.012128] ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVDRAM GT30N, 1.01, max UDMA/100 [    2.018969] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT30N     1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5 [    2.023068] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray [    2.023075] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20 [ 3263.161094] sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: Xdread, Read track info 52 
<lord4163> OerHeks: Op twee computers geprobeerd, verschillende versies van LO? Loopt gewoon vast die meuk.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-30
<TheEagerPadawan> momenteel aan het kijken naar nginx tutorials van linux academy
<TheEagerPadawan> ze spring nogal van de hak op de tak Oo
<TheEagerPadawan> ze springen*
<TheEagerPadawan> kent er iemand een goede resource om meer te weten te komen over linux administration
<TheEagerPadawan> die gelijkdelijk opbouwt?
<JanC> TheEagerPadawan: voor een deel leer je dat gewoon door te doen
<JanC> en door alles wat interessant lijkt te lezen
<TheEagerPadawan> wat is het verschil tussen systemctl en gewoon service?
<JanC> 'service' is een simpele wrapper rond het service-beheer van verschillende init systemen
<JanC> systemctl is specifiek aan systemd
<JanC> (en doet meer dan enkel servicebeheer)
<lordievader> Veel meer ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> go on
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd
<JanC> Ubuntu wiki heeft ook een Upstart -> systemd pagina ergens
<lordievader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<JanC> en er zijn uiteraard de officiële manuals
<TheEagerPadawan> ligt het aan mij of het soms moeilijk om aan informatie te graken
<lordievader> Manpages staan vol met informatie...
<JanC> manpages, de uitgebreidere documentatie, etc.
<JanC> meestal ook nog wiki's vol info
<lordievader> Documentatie wat betreft systemd is best uitgebreid. Geen gebrek aan info zou ik zeggen.
<JanC> en stapels tutorials & how-tos  :)
<JanC> probleem is soms eerder het kaf van het koren scheiden bij de niet-officiële documentatie
<JanC> en let ook altijd op de datums
<lordievader> Of up to date dingen vinden bij niet-officiele docu/tutorials.
<JanC> een how-to van 7 jaar geleden is niet altijd nog steeds relevant :)
<JanC> soms wel, soms niet
<TheEagerPadawan> waarom zou je concreet systemctl gebruiken inplaats van service
<JanC> vergelijk misschien eens de handleidingen van beide  :)
<lordievader> Omdat service waarschijnlijk (zeer) snel gedeprecate word.
<TheEagerPadawan> waarschijnlijk gewoon me brein dat niet wilt accepteren dat je beter systemctl gebruikt dan service ;)
<JanC> ik weet niet of het deprecated zal worden
<JanC> maar sowieso moet je systemctl ook kennen op een systemd-systeem
<TheEagerPadawan> van depricated stuff gesproken word sysvinit nog veel gebruikt dezer dagen?
<JanC> natuurlijk
<JanC> maar vooral op oudere server-installaties natuurlijk
<TheEagerPadawan> dacht dat grotendeels ging vervangen worden door systemd
<JanC> op de meeste systemen was het al lang vervangen door Upstart e.a.
<JanC> Gentoo heeft al heel lang een eigen init
<JanC> en sommige distros gebruiken een BSD-stijl init
<TheEagerPadawan> en wat is upstart dan weer?
<JanC> meeste commerciële UNIXen gebruiken ook al een tijdje eigen inits
<TheEagerPadawan> just asking question to learn :)
<lordievader> Gentoo kan ook systemd gebruiken. (Mijn Gentoo systemen gebruiken allemaal Systemd)
<JanC> Ubuntu gebruikte Upstart tot en met release 15.04
<lordievader> 15.04 gebruikte toch al Systemd?
<lordievader> 14.10 was dacht ik de laatste met upstart.
<JanC> zelfs 15.10 gebruikt nog upstart (voor user sessions)   :)
<TheEagerPadawan> upstart -> /sbin/init
<JanC> TheEagerPadawan: zit je op een 14.04 LTS?
<TheEagerPadawan> nope 15.10
<TheEagerPadawan> systemctl
<TheEagerPadawan> netstat gaat gedepricated worden vervangen door ss, jawohl
<Maikel> ss is ook iets flexibeler
<Maikel> jawol!
<khildin> hola... weet iemand met welk commando je kan controleren of php5-mysql is geinstalleerd? ik kan wel php -m doen in console, maar dan krijg ik _alle_ modules die geinstalleerd zijn... en ik wil alleen weten of php5-mysql is geinstalleerd
<Maikel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<Maikel> eerste hit
<khildin> ik probeerde het via php te doen, via dpkg is (uiteraard) veel eenvoudiger.. ;)
<khildin> soms ben je blind voor andere opties
<khildin> gracias Maikel
<Maikel> np
<Maikel> ik vergeet die ook er altijd bij te installeren en dan realiseer ik mij dat het geen module is.
<TheEagerPadawan> is de urban pinguin nog steeds valid voor lpic?
<TheEagerPadawan> wel linux cert is goed voor mee te beginnen, en waar vind ik defitge resources
<TheEagerPadawan> ping Maikel
<khildin> TheEagerPadawan, IBM heeft wel wat docs: http://ibm.co/1Pp6QLg
<TheEagerPadawan> urbanpinguin / linuxacademy / cbtnuggets?
<khildin> als je videos handig vind, dan is cbtnuggets een optie
<khildin> ga je voor certificering?
<TheEagerPadawan> certificering zou inderdaad wel handig zijn
<TheEagerPadawan> als je een job wilt en je hebt weinig ervaring
<khildin> Ikzelf ben ook aan de studie... wil eind januari tijdens fosdem examen doen
<TheEagerPadawan> is dat in mijn ogen de enige manier om aan te tonen da je shit kent
<TheEagerPadawan> linuxacademy gecheckt - $9 black friday
<khildin> dan zijn er denk ik 2 opties: LPIC of RH
<TheEagerPadawan> nu probleem is dat ze van de hak op de tak springen in mijn opinie
<JanC> en BSD vermoedelijk :)
<khildin> waarbij LPIC meer generiek is
<TheEagerPadawan> LPIC zou misschien wel een idee zijn
<TheEagerPadawan> maar het wordt eigenlijk maar vanaf lpic-2 intressant imho
<khildin> ik werk sowieso niet graag met .rpm based distro's
<khildin> te veel gewend aan .deb.. ;)
<JanC> https://fosdem.org/2016/certification/
<TheEagerPadawan> toch eens overwegen om naar fosdem te gaan ;)
<JanC> LPIC, BSD & LibreOffice
<TheEagerPadawan> dan zal het LPIC moet worden
<TheEagerPadawan> BSD is mijn ogen niet veel gebruikt
<TheEagerPadawan> en LibreOffice als techneut /dev/null
<JanC> hangt er van af wat je wil doen hé, is geen end-user cert
<TheEagerPadawan> ook niet de bedoeling
<TheEagerPadawan> system admin -> security -> pentesting (that is the idea)
<khildin> scripting in libreoffice.... _kan_ leuk zijn
<khildin> alleen ben ik geen devver... laat ik graag aan anderen over
<Sling> TheEagerPadawan: rhcsa is waardevoller dan lpic imo, hands-on examen ipv multiple choice
<Sling> en dan daarna evt rhce
<TheEagerPadawan> lesses zijn pokke duur Oo
<khildin> maar dan zit je weer met .rpm geneuzel....
<JanC> LibreOffice Certified Developer / Certified Migration Professional / Certified Professional Trainer / Certified L1 Support Professional / Certified L2 Support Professional
<Sling> khildin: wat boeit de package manager?
<Sling> het gaat om algemene linux kennis die je op alle distro's wel kan toepassen, uiteindelijk
<Sling> als je commands uit je hoofd gaat leren dan is het inderdaad onhandig dat je net die apt-get commando's niet op je lijstje hebt
<TheEagerPadawan> ook LPIC-1, nu nog ne deftige resource vinden
<Sling> maar als je op die manier leert dan kom je er niet :)
<khildin> jawel... maar dir structuur bijvoorbeeld is bij RH en drivaten net weer anders dan bij Debian etc...
<Sling> mwoah
<TheEagerPadawan> met LPIC-1 moet je toch iets vinden nope?
<khildin> ik vind het erg lastig om over te schakelen
<Sling> TheEagerPadawan: sander van vugt heeft daar een goed boek voor
<TheEagerPadawan> hit me up with the url, before you go go
<Sling> khildin: kunnen schakelen tussen distro's en de juiste tool voor de juiste job kiezen zie ik als een basisvaardigheid voor een linux beheerder
<Sling> TheEagerPadawan: google zelf :)
<khildin> ben sinds een paar weken bij een community die een distro heeft op basis van CentOS.... leuk project... super community maar blijft lastig als je ubuntu gewend bent
<TheEagerPadawan> sling: on the contrary sir, ddg
<Sling> ook goed
<khildin> #nethserver
<khildin> fork van SME-server
<Sling> van beiden nog nooit gehoord
<khildin> Linux Small Business Server
<TheEagerPadawan> http://www.bol.com/nl/p/aan-de-slag-met-linux-voor-lpic-1/9200000022857480/
<khildin> all-in-one ... modulair opgebouwd...
<Sling> khildin: bah, ik hou niet van all-in-one :)
<Sling> ik wil zelf kiezen wat ik draai
<Sling> maar ieder z'n ding
<khildin> dan spreid je alle modules toch over meerdere (virtuele) servers?
<Sling> ik kies liever een mainstream distro ivm support en updates
<Sling> dan iets obscuurs wat toevallig een leuke combinatie van packages voor je voorselecteert
<khildin> is CentOS niet mainstream?
<Sling> jawel
<khildin> ok
<Sling> maar waarom dan niet gewoon CentOS draaien en zelf packages installeren
<TheEagerPadawan> centos is toch overgekocht door redhat?
<Sling> TheEagerPadawan: centos is gebaseerd op red hat
<Sling> het is een 'free' versie op basis van de RHEL packages
<khildin> gemak.... :) als je met 1 klik een komplete config kan regelen .... waarom dan moeilijk doen?
<TheEagerPadawan> mja had geruchten opgevangen dat ze het haden overgekocht
<TheEagerPadawan> maar dat is blijkbaar nu niet waar :p
<JanC> TheEagerPadawan: het is waar
<TheEagerPadawan> aha ;)
<JanC> maar ook daarvoor waren ze al op RH gebaseerd
<Sling> ze sponsoren het centos project
<TheEagerPadawan> true
<TheEagerPadawan> naast dat boek anders nog goeie resources voor LPIC-1
<Sling> en ze hebben idd ook de trademarks zo te zien
<Sling> TheEagerPadawan: CBT nugget video's
<Sling> ook door sander :)
<TheEagerPadawan> wat bedoel je met die laatste zin
<Sling> dat sander van vugt ook in die filmpjes zit
<TheEagerPadawan> ahazo
<JanC> een mogelijk voordeel van die SMB-distro's is dat ze meestal een geïntegreerde webinterface hebben voor maken van accounts, shared diskspace, etc.
<Sling> JanC: ja en die webinterface verbergt vervolgens weer wat er echt gebeurt
<khildin> oh? ik meende dat de CBT nugget LPIC-1 filmpjes door Shawn Powers waren gemaakt
<Sling> en introduceert weer mogelijk nieuwe bugs en veiligheidsrisico's, etc
<JanC> vooral nuttig als niet-techies accounts moeten kunnen maken
<JanC> en meestal draai je dat ook op een intranet, wat het risico enigszins verkleint
<Sling> khildin: kan zijn dat het niet de CBT nuggets zijn die ik bedoel dan, er is iig een hele serie van LPIC-1 (en 2?) video's door sander v vugt
<khildin> ah ok...
<Sling> zo heb ik er een paar jaar geleden voor geleerd, video's werken voor mij meestal wel goed
<khildin> ik vind dat zelf ook wel prettig...
<Sling> misschien komende fosdem eens lpic2 doen
<Sling> alhoewel ik er vast niet heel veel van leer, magoed
<Sling> lpic3 zou wat interessanter moeten zijn
<khildin> maar het is wel nodig dat je dan zelf meteen meedoet in een terminal.... kijken/luisteren EN doen
<Sling> ja het doen is inderdaad wel het beste
<Sling> en dat geldt al helemaal voor hands-on examens zoals red hat
<Sling> daar krijg je geen vragen met mogelijke antwoorden, maar een lijst met opdrachten en een virtuele machine
<Sling> en de eind-staat van die virtuele machine moet overeenkomen met het resultaat van het uitvoeren van alle opdrachten :)
<khildin> Ik zou eigenlijk afgelopen weekend al examen doen... op t-dose.... maar was ziek... baal er nog van
<Sling> zoals 'configureer service x zodat gebruiker y ... blabla'
<Sling> en geen internettoegang
<khildin> nu maar plannen voor fosdem....
<Sling> eerst 32c3 though :)
<khildin> ok... tijd om te nokken.... truste
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm sander heeft videos op pearson ;)
<Sling> ahja, pearson klinkt bekend
<TheEagerPadawan> cfr. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmmdIb3DTkc
<TheEagerPadawan> nu is de vraag dat boek is in het nederlands
<TheEagerPadawan> kan je lpic doen in het nederlands?
<TheEagerPadawan> of gebruikt hij engelstalige termen
<Sling> lpic is gewoon engels
<Sling> net als linux ook engels is :)
<Sling> dat boek is er wel in NL
<Sling> maar als je moeite hebt met engels dan zou ik juist adviseren om alles in t engels te doen
<Sling> want daar ga je anders vroeg of laat toch wel tegenaan lopen
<TheEagerPadawan> niet echt een probleem met engels ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> natuurlijk is studeren in je moedertaal als het mogelijk is altijd rapper om iets te begrijpen
<Sling> ok :)
<TheEagerPadawan> morgen boekje bestellen en wat chillen
<TheEagerPadawan> dan overmorgen eens er terug in vliegen
<JanC> je kan ook LPIC in het Frans en zo doen
<JanC> sommige examens toch
<TheEagerPadawan> als je voor vertaler tolk wil spelen ;)
<JanC> Engels/Frans/Duits op FOSDEM
<TheEagerPadawan> English ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-01
<arie> hallo
<selma678> brother HL-3040CN wil niet printen, lukt niet om stuurprogramma's te downloaden
<OerHeks> graag korter dan 50 seconden blijven hangen, dank u... kan de topic niet aangepast worden??
<lordievader> Graag max. 1 seconden blijven hangen. Dank.
<OerHeks> hee, je bent er nog!
 * lordievader quits
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-02
<EP> Goedemorgen,
<lordievader> o/
<EP> Goedemorgen, ik heb een probleem met het aanmelden bij mijn account LTS14.4
<lordievader> Okay, kun je het probleem in iets meer detail beschrijven?
<EP> Hallo,
<EP> Hallo, ik heb 2 gebruikers account 1 voor de kinderen en een voor mijzelf met een wachtwoord.
<lordievader> Waar ik meer op doel is een iets in de trand van "ik log in en krijg een zwart scherm en daarna het login scherm weer terug".
<EP> die van de kinderen werkt nog goed. waneer ik inlog met mijn wachtwoord bevriest als het ware het scherm er komen ook geen icoontjes of iets dergelijks het  zelfs afsluiten op de normale manier kan niet
<lordievader> Ok, kun je nog inloggen op een tty? (ctrl + alt + f1, ctl + alt + f7 om weer terug te gaan naar de gui)
<EP> geen idee wat is dat
<lordievader> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1rcSFf7QRKU/UPhb_GPwZsI/AAAAAAAALAw/X1f7pOdLHUY/s1600/tty-screenshot.png zie ook http://askubuntu.com/questions/66195/what-is-a-tty-and-how-do-i-access-a-tty
<EP> ga eens even kijken
<EP> Dit is helaas wel in het engels, lastig
<EP> klopt het dat het om een 3 toetsencombi gaat?
<lordievader> Ja.
<EP> dit zou ik moeten doen vanuit het bevroren scherm?
<lordievader> Nee, daarvoor om te kijken of je nog kunt inloggen.
<EP> Het wachtwoord werkt nog wel ik kan bv ook vanuit het bevroren met de rechtermuisknop via scherminstelingen bij de accounts komen en er zelfs een nieuwe maken. ook heb  ik om bv updates te installeren ook het wachtwoord nodig ik ben met dat wachtwword de beheerder.
<lordievader> ? Het 'bevroren scherm' reageert nog op rechter muisklik?
<EP> ja
<lordievader> Hmm, Ik zou een nieuw account maken en kijken of die hetzelfde probleem heeft.
<EP> ik krijg mijn eigen achtergrond foto te zien maar voor de rest wordt er niets geopent.
<lordievader> Daarom ;) Ik denk enigzins dat het probleem bij user config ligt.
<EP> ik heb een nieuw account gemaakt, geen probleem maar ik kan dus niet meer bij mijn gegevens komen
<lordievader> Gebruik je een enctrypted home-dir?
<lordievader> encrypted*
<EP> ?
<lordievader> Dat zal dan wel niet ;)
<OerHeks> inloggen in uw hoofd account, met ctrl alt F1 .. " unity --replace "  en dan weer terug , ctrl alt F7 en u moet weer kunnen inloggen
<EP> geen idee alleen een wachtwoord niet versleuteld
<lordievader> Ah, iemand met verstand van Unity ;)
<OerHeks> als dit niet werkt, " rm -rf ~/.compiz " wil ook wel eens helpen.
<OerHeks> maar de eerste werkt heel vaak.
<EP> waar begin ik mee?
<OerHeks> als je in kon loggen, dan zou je in CCSM kunnen zien dat de unity plugin uitgeschakeld is > http://askubuntu.com/a/70542
<OerHeks> ( oorzaak )
<OerHeks> start met booten, tot aan inlogscherm, dan ctrl alt F1
<OerHeks> inloggen, en dan  " unity --replace "
<EP> kan ik de CCSM zo ook controleren, ik zit nu in een andergebruikersacount?
<OerHeks> Ik denk van niet.
<EP> wat gebeurt er met " unity --replace"
<OerHeks> dan word de boel gereset
<EP> en de wachtwoorden vervallen dan ook? kan ik dan nog wel bij mijn gegevens en documenten komen of ben ik die dan ook kwijt?
<lordievader> Alleen unity wordt gereset.
<EP> dus de inloggevens zoals wachtwoorden en acounts blijven bestaan?
<OerHeks> ja, geenzorgen
<OerHeks> gelukt?
<EP> Helaas, het heeft niet geholpen.
<OerHeks> :-(
<EP> Er komt als het ware een nieuwe achtergrondfoto over de achtergrondfoto en blijft daarop hangen.
<EP> na de "ctrl alt f1 " moet je evengoed inloggen met gebruikersnaam  en wachtwoord.
<lordievader> Dat was nog gewoon mogelijk?
<EP> ja, dat gaf ik eerdr ook aan. ook updates kan ik gewoon instaleren vanuit ander account ook daar heb ik het wachtwoord nodig omdat ik met mijn eigen account de beheerder ben.
<EP> dat werkt prima ik kan alleen niet inloggen op mijn eigen account vanuit inlog/opstart-scherm
<EP> heb weer wat updates geinstalleerd, ga nog maar een keer opnieuw opstarten
<lordievader> Right, dan lijkt mij dat het probleem ligt bij de unity config van die user.
<EP> en hoe kom ik daarbij om dat te controleren?
<lotuspsychje> EP: heb je toevallig unity plugins aangezet of veranderd?
<EP> niets veranderd weet niet hoe ik dat kan controleren. tip??
<lotuspsychje> EP: als je zelf niets veranderd hebt hoef je niet te controleren hoor
<lotuspsychje> EP: ik zag ccsm staan en dacht sommige unity plugins kunnen wat moeilijkheden geven
<EP> kan het zijn dat er tijdens een accountwissel iets mis is gegaan? dus zonder opnieuw opstaren?
<lotuspsychje> EP: ik denk eerder aan wat lordievader voorstelt, user gebonden probleem geraak je nog in je gast account?
<EP> ja daar zit ik nu in
<lotuspsychje> vervelend als je niet meer in admin account kan natuurlijk
<lordievader> Maak je een nieuwe aan ;)
<lordievader> Het is niet alsof EP als root draait ;)
<EP> dat heb ik al gedaan maar dan kan ik nog steeds niet bij mijn eigen documenten enz,enz
<lotuspsychje> je zou ook een lubuntu-desktop kunnen installeren vanuit terminal/recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> dan inloggen met je user in lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> en je bestanden terughalen
<lordievader> sudo chown  -R <new-user>:<new-user> /home/<old-user>
<EP> Daar ben ik weer vanuit mijn eigen account!! echter via het bevroren scherm en met de rechtermuisknop
<lotuspsychje> EP: hoe heb je het geflikt
<EP> rechtermuisknop,scherminstellingen,alle insteilingen,via verzonden fouten raporten kom ik op internet. maar ik kan niets wegklikken afsluiten, kortom een leeg achtergrondscherm!!??
<lotuspsychje> EP: misschien moet je nu toch eens backupje maken van je documenten terwijl je in je account zit
<EP> het probleem is dus niet veranderd en mijn inlog en wachtw werken nog steeds, kan alleen niets.
<EP> Ja dat lijkt mij ook verstandig.
<lotuspsychje> EP: ik zou eerst backuppen, dan een recoverymode proberen, als dat niets uithaalt eens terug ubuntu vers installeren
<EP> voor mijn gevoel kan het probleem niet groot zijn
<EP>  hoe  kan ik de CCSM  controleren ik ben nu ingelogd
<EP> om te kijken of de unity plugin is ingeschakeld zoals "Oerheks" voorstelde??
<lotuspsychje> EP: ccsm installeren
<OerHeks> rechter muisknop > terminal > ccsm - desktop - unity plugin aanvinken ?
<OerHeks> oh ik dacht dat ccsm al standaard aanwezig is.
<lotuspsychje> nee compizconfig-settings-manager installeren
<EP> oeps, ik heb geen dash.
<lotuspsychje> amai loopt serieus mis allemaal
<lotuspsychje> EP: krijg je geen compiz crash error bij opstart van unity?
<EP> wel een error welke weet ik niet meer
<TheEagerPadawan> \O/ \O/ Aan de slag met Linux voor LPIC-1 is toegekomen \O/ \O/
<lotuspsychje> en nu leren maar
<TheEagerPadawan> yup yup
<TheEagerPadawan> en de vragenhoos openen op irc in get geval ik iets niet begrijp
 * lotuspsychje vlucht snel weg
<Maikel> lpi1 is redelijk makkelijk
<JanC> Maikel: dat lijkt me wel de bedoeling ja, anders verkopen ze niet genoeg examens  ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> o the trolls ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> well there goes my study backup
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-03
<TheEagerPadawan> "Een specifiek type terminalvenster behoeft bijzonder aandacht: de virtuele console. Dit is een niet-grafisch venster waar u kunt inloggen in een shell-omgeving, op veel servers is dit zelf de enige omgeving die beschikbaar is omdat standaard de shell-omgeving niet aanstaat"
<TheEagerPadawan> communicieer je niet via de console met de shell?
<lordievader> http://superuser.com/a/144668
<TheEagerPadawan> gracias
<lordievader> Had je overigens ook zelf kunnen zoeken/vinden.
<TheEagerPadawan> achteraf gezien wel :(
<TheEagerPadawan> aan het lezen over subshell, zie niet direct het net ervan in naast parallel processing
<Niels_> Ik kan niet meer inloggen bij het opstarten moet ik mijn wachtwoord invoeren en dat hoefde ik eerst nooit en daar na laat hij vulg een zwart scherm zien en daarna weer terug naar inlogscherm
<JanC> TheEagerPadawan: je gebruikt de hele tijd subshells als je een shell script uitvoert  :)
<TheEagerPadawan> waarom?
<JanC> eh...
<JanC> misschien eens teruggaan naar de basics ("wat is een proces" en zo)
<JanC> anyway, het voordeel (en nadeel) van een subshell is dat die een ander proces is, met een eigen omgeving, eigen rechten/inperkingen, etc.
<JanC> (en eventueel zelfs een compleet andere shell)
<JanC> bijvoorbeeld in Ubuntu is /bin/sh standaard /bin/dash, en niet /bin/bash
<JanC> een voorbeeld van andere rechten is bijvoorbeeld als je su of sudo -i gebruikt om een root subshell te krijgen
<OerHeks> dit laatste is het helderste ja
<TheEagerPadawan> beetje aan lezen over xargs , voor mij is het nog momenteel gokken waar het elke waarde zal worden gexpandeerd - eg find /etc | xargs -n1 grep hosts - grep /etc/hosts host
<TheEagerPadawan> maar seq 5 | xargs -n1 echo "Hello" -> maakt Hello 1
<TheEagerPadawan> en niet 1 Hello
<JanC> volgens mij snapt hij het echt niet...  :-/
<pjotter> Vraag: Als je nu met "sudo apt-get install ... " iets installeert, en er blijkt dan een hele hoop paketten van een andere desktop (Bijvoorbeeld KDE) erbij te worden geinstalleerd. Hoe deinstalleer ik dan al die pakketten?
<SCHAAP137> pjotter, met 'sudo tasksel' kun je een soort basis-installaties uitvoeren, maar daarmee verlies je ook potentieel dingen die je actief gebruikt
<SCHAAP137> dependencies kun je niet echt omheen, in z'n algemeen
<SCHAAP137> dus als je iets installeert wat je nodig hebt, en dat installeert automatisch een zooi andere packages erbij
<SCHAAP137> dan is dat omdat het nodig is voor 't functioneren ervan
<pjotter> Ik zit dus op Xubuntu en wilde eens kijken naar het pakket ' Kate'. Dat installeert naast kate ook een hele koop KDE gerelateerde zaken. Wanneer ik nu kate deinstalleer, blijven al die dingen gewoon op het systeem staan. Van mij mogen ze weg omdat er toch geen andere paketten zijn die ervan afhankelijk zijn. Maar goed.. welke paketten zijn dat?
<SCHAAP137> idd, is een bekend fenomeen.. kzou er ff een google'tje op loslaten
<SCHAAP137> of, sudo apt-get autoremove
<SCHAAP137> die zou kunnen herkennen of er nutteloze pakketen rondzweven
<pjotter> Heb ik al geprobeerd. Doet niets.
<SCHAAP137> maar niet in alle gevallen
<SCHAAP137> hmm, mja, sudo tasksel een beetje met een grote bijl/zeis erdoorheen raggen
<SCHAAP137> *is een beetje
<pjotter> tasksel geeft ook weinig resultaat. KDE is niet aangevinkt
<pjotter> Ik bedoel Kubuntu desktop
<pjotter> Nou ja goed. Het is ook geen ramp.. Maar dit gebeurd wel vaker.
<SCHAAP137> hier onderin noemt men de dependencies, op vivid: http://installion.co.uk/ubuntu/vivid/universe/k/kate/uninstall/index.html
<pjotter> Ik beschouw het een beetje als systeemvervuiling
<SCHAAP137> mschien kun je 'sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove kate' proberen, na 'm weer ff los geïnstalleerd te hebben
<pjotter> net gedaan.. doet ook niets behalve kate verwijderen
<SCHAAP137> hmm, jammer
<SCHAAP137> dan weet ik 't niet
<SCHAAP137> khad tijdje terug KDE / Plasma geïnstalleerd, wilde er later weer vanaf
<SCHAAP137> gewoon met tasksel gedaan
<pjotter> Eigenlijk moet je ook eerst sudo apt-get -s install doen... dan zie je van tevoren wat er zal worden geinstalleerd en kan je overwegen het niet te doen.
<pjotter> maar goed.. ik denk daar niet altijd aan.
<SCHAAP137> doe ik ook nie
<pjotter> "sudo apt-get remove kdelibs-bin kdelibs5-data" gevolgd door een "sudo apt-get autoremove"  verwijderd veel KDE gerelateerd spul.
<lordievader> apt-get install --no-recommends wil ook nog wel eens helpen.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-04
<Guest96546> kan je ook ubuntu op een telefoon zeten aub
<lotuspsychje> Guest96546:
<lotuspsychje> ja
<lotuspsychje> Guest96546: je kan de nexus 4 of 5 kopen ofwel meizu mx of bq 4.5 of 5 hd
<lotuspsychje> Guest96546: er is een nl site die de 4.5 met ubuntu touch verkoopt voor 170 euro
<Godgood> my ubuntu acts strange when i want to unlock disk sda5_crypt. he shows more stars then the amount i typed
<Godgood> and im dutch, so that would be nicer to talk
<Maikel> laat me raden je paswoord is *******
<Godgood> nope, maar hij laat meer sterretjes zien dan het aantal letters dat ik heb ingetoetst..... als ik er bv 9 in heb getoetst laat hij soms wel 20 sterretjes zien....
<Godgood> weet iemand het probleem?
<Godgood> er is redelijk wat haast bij geboden
<Maikel> soms geef hij 3 sterretjes aan per karakter, dit zodat je de lengte van het paswoord niet kan raden/zien
<Godgood> ok, waarom dat?
<Maikel> "dit zodat je de lengte van het paswoord niet kan raden/zien"
<Godgood> ok
<Godgood> hij accepteerd hem nog steeds niet
<Maikel> wwellicht ben je je wachtwoord vergeten?
<Godgood> hoe kun je die opnieuw instellen?
<Maikel> niet. de disk is luksencrypted
<Maikel> als het wachtwoord sterk genoeg is, dan kan zelfs de nsa er niet bij
<Godgood> fijn..... dus nieuwe installatie?
<Maikel> en je dat kwijt.
<Maikel> je hebt er zelf toch voor gekozen?
<Godgood> hoe bedoel je?
<Maikel> je hebt tijdens de installatie zelf gekozen voor disk encryptie
<Godgood> ik heb het wachtwoord zelf gekozen
<Godgood> ja en het wachtwoord juist ingevoerd dit weet ik zeker
<TheEagerPadawan> uuh handboeken die gaan antwoorden geven op hun opdrachten zijn lichtjes irritant
<TheEagerPadawan> ben op zoek naar een commando die een lijst weergeeft met bestaande commando's die beginnen met een bepaalde zoekterm -> ik dacht aan grep -k <woord> | grep 1 -> echter is het resultaat momenteel nog te veel
<lordievader> Iets a la apropos?
<TheEagerPadawan> apropos of man -k is denk ik ongeveer het zelfde
<TheEagerPadawan> is er manier om enkel te grep in de eerste kolom van een output
<lordievader> awk, cut.
<TheEagerPadawan> als ik nu bv apropos | grep 8 doe krijg ik een hele boel output echter had ik graag de commandos gehad die beginnen met user
<TheEagerPadawan> volgens man man (sic) is man -k hetzelfde als apropos
<TheEagerPadawan> man -i user werkt ook niet :(
<TheEagerPadawan> kheb het gevonden ;) - man -k . | grep ^user
<adam__> hallo
<adam__> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-05
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh
<TheEagerPadawan> blijkbaar kan je met :!<commando> een extern command uitvoeren in vim, de vraag is nu hoe kan ik die output terug in me vim plaatsen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-06
<dannyKNOLPOWERER> hoi
<danny_> DANNYKP
<danny_kp> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ELIubuntu> hoi
<ELIubuntu> weet iemand hoe je certificaten exporteert?
<SCHAAP137> ja, iemand weet dat
<ELIubuntu> wie dan?
<ELIubuntu> weet je waar ze staan?
<ELIubuntu> /usr/certificates?
<SCHAAP137> hangt er vanaf waar ze neergezet zijn
<ELIubuntu> gewoon de heletijd op next gedrukt
<ELIubuntu> /usr/share/ca-certificates ofzo
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<OerHeks> bijna, in /etc/ssl/
<ELIubuntu> oke
<ELIubuntu> ook netwerk certificaten?
<OerHeks> je bent druk zat in #ubuntu, zie ik
<ELIubuntu> hahaha
<ELIubuntu> inderdaad
<ELIubuntu> praat ik goed engels?
<ELIubuntu> :P
<EliKAAS> damm
<EliKAAS> geckicked uit ubuntu
<OerHeks> gedraag je hier ook maar.
<EliKAAS> hahaha
<EliKAAS> sorry
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-07
<JasperCoenraats> Mijn ubuntu-laptop leest gebrande cd's alsof ze blank zijn. Iemand die weet hoe je dat oplost?
<OerHeks> .
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-09
<Magdalena_> Ik heb opstartproblemen met Ubuntu. Ik krijg de code (initrans) in plaats van het opstartscherm. Ik heb al geprobeerd om via het Grub menu met oudere versies op te starten, maar dat lukte niet.
<Magdalena_> Kan iemand mij een tip  geven hoe ik dit kan fixen?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-10
<xml013> hallo
<xml013> kanaal ubuntu is niet meer toegangkelijk voor gewone gebruikers ?
<xml013> je moet je nick registreren ?  is dat nieuw of zo ?
<iripiri> Help: ik hb een oude versie van ubuntu en wil de nieuwe. lukt me niet om het gedowloade op een UBS stich t zetten. Bij "usb-creator te typen in de Dash" loop ik vast. Die "Dash" heb ik vlgs mij niet Tips?
<OerHeks> alleen usb tiepen is genoeg, denk ik
<iripiri> Maar waar vind ik de Dash? Mijn scherm heeft geen iconen in de rechterkant. Alleen "Ubuntu-icoon, toepassingen, locaties en systeem" links bovenin.
<OerHeks> bovenste ubuntu ikoon is die dash
<iripiri> Ik kan daar niet in typen, ik heb een 'ech echt oude versie denk ik :(
<OerHeks> open terminal ( ctrl alt T ) usb-creator-gtk
<iripiri> leek te werken, maar kreeg uiteindelijk bericht "installatie mislukt" misschien USB stick niet goed? (is 4 gbdus likt me niet zo'n probleem)
<iripiri> Ja! toch wel. stond groot bestand op usbstick. lijkt nu toch te lukken. Bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-11
<JasperCoenraats> Mijn ubuntu-laptop leest gebrande cd's alsof ze blank zijn. Iemand die weet hoe je dat oplost?
<JasperCoenraats> Inmiddel heb ik allerlei 44k grote bestanden kunnen kopieëren op een windows computer, maar dat is niet wat ik wilde
<JasperCoenraats> het zijn .cda-files i.p.v. muziekfiles
<JasperCoenraats> iemand die het wntoord kent voor Ubuntu 14.02? OerHeks mss?
<MelodyP> hi
<MelodyP> heeft er hier iemand al ervaring met laptops met SecureBoot? is het bij de meeste merken enigzins normaal uit te zetten; levert het verdere problemen?
<MelodyP> re
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-04
<Maurice_> Kan iemand mij helpen bij het terughalen van de toolbar na een update in 16.04?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-05
<wasted> g'naaf
<Kebabfish> oioi
<rozebig> iemand online
<selckin> jij
<rozebig> dat heb je goed
<rozebig> kan ik wat vragen
<rozebig> hoe bevalt 17.10 jullie ik wil van win 10 af
<selckin> super, maar het gebruik het al bijna 15 jaar, als er problemen zijn niet altijd zo simpel op te lossen voor mensen nieuw met linux
<rozebig> heb ook al heel wat distro`s gehad maar ging telkens weer terug naar win
<rozebig> start even van de usb op ga even kijken tot zo
<selckin> fundamenteel is er niet veel veranderd
<rozebig> we zijn er weer
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-06
<wasted> 'k heb het vpn gedeelte in orde gekregen
<wasted> bij het verbinden kunnen clients nu aan elkaars gedeelde mappen :)
<wasted> man wat een miserie om dat in orde te krijgen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-07
<remy> wie helpt...? me bleutooth werkt niet.. :)
<remy> ik heb problemen bij het pair-ren
<remy> ik moet een code invoeren en dat doe ik dan maar hij geeft dan aan pairing mislukt
<fiet> remy: Dan klopt de code dus niet.
<remy> fiet, ik heb het al. toch bedankt
<fiet> :-)
<SimonNL> ga je toch nie menen toch
<remy> ...
#ubuntu-nl 2018-12-05
<nederbelg> hallo
<nederbelg> Firefox geeft een error als ik het NOS Journaal probeer af te spelen
<nederbelg> Ik gebruik Ubuntu 18.04. Iemand advies?
<nederbelg> ik krijg de error "This video file cannot be played.(Error Code: 224003)"
<nederbelg> (op de site van de NOS; via NPO.nl werkt prima)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-12-07
<mhb> hoi allemaal
<OerHeks> L0(
<OerHeks> oeps, ik bedoel hallo
<mhb> hallo daar OerHeks
